# Fotos de Jevitronka



## havaskal (10 Nov 2019)

La rubia gorda del centro de burgosheavymetal.com.

Galería de fotos - Asociación Burgos Heavy Metal


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Nov 2019)

Luego te la firmo, para las pajillas


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Nov 2019)

tiene pinta de votar a Bildu, no melafo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Nov 2019)




----------



## BigJoe (10 Nov 2019)

Menuda derroición en el mundo Jevi.

Va a ser verdad que los que quedan son autenticos PACOS con calvicie y pelo largo por atrás, gorduras y voz de fumador que se creen la resistencia opr escuchar Rock FM.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Nov 2019)

El jersey del Pryca es superheavy


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Nov 2019)

Y que no falte la chaqueta atada a la cintura para ahorrarse el guardarropía


----------



## havaskal (10 Nov 2019)

Es fea como una funcionaria la hija de puta.

Vaya derroicion de jevimetals la escoria de la sociedad


----------



## LaMuerteLlamaATuPuerta (10 Nov 2019)

Chavales de 18 ....


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Nov 2019)

¿Vais a poner toda la galería o ya me puedo descojonar?


----------



## LaMuerteLlamaATuPuerta (10 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Vais a poner toda la galería o ya me puedo descojonar?



Se folla mucho en tu pandilla de rockeros divorciados? En burgos os gusta mucho la morcilla no


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Nov 2019)

Muchísimo, es un no parar


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Nov 2019)

Melafo y a la morena bajita también.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Nov 2019)




----------



## LaMuerteLlamaATuPuerta (10 Nov 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> Menuda derroición en el mundo Jevi.
> 
> Va a ser verdad que los que quedan son autenticos PACOS con calvicie y pelo largo por atrás, gorduras y voz de fumador que se creen la resistencia opr escuchar Rock FM.



Son funcionarios gastando nuestros impuestos


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Nov 2019)

LaMuerteLlamaATuPuerta dijo:


> Son funcionarios gastando nuestros impuestos



Haber estudiao


----------



## havaskal (10 Nov 2019)

Pues asi de feas son todas las que en internet van de divas con los tíos

Este autentico despojo infollable recibe mas atencion que vosotros en mil vidas


----------



## BStoker (10 Nov 2019)

Puedes avisar al forero de "me muero de asco en Burgos", si es que sigue en Burgos, claro.


----------



## corolaria (10 Nov 2019)

havaskal dijo:


> Pues asi de feas son todas las que en internet van de divas con los tíos
> 
> Este autentico despojo infollable recibe mas atencion que vosotros en mil vidas




Te han jodido la audiencia, quali. Tus fotos de pollas han quedado obsoletas, vas a tener que renovar el repertorio.


----------



## josemanuelb (10 Nov 2019)

Menuda derroicion, todas las jeviatas son orcos.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (10 Nov 2019)

Esta para limpiarla y follarla


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Nov 2019)

Apesta a polla de viejo, los.jevis paco son lamentables, pero mas lamentables sern los traperos y raperos paco de dentro de 30 años


----------



## havaskal (10 Nov 2019)

Eso para que tengais presente las orcazas a las que baboseais el bestiaxu y el corolaria y todos los abuelos derroidos de mierda


----------



## corolaria (10 Nov 2019)

Il Conte di Paletti dijo:


> Apesta a polla de viejo, los.jevis paco son lamentables, pero mas lamentables sern los traperos y raperos paco de dentro de 30 años



Me jor la polla de prócer, dóde va a parar.




havaskal dijo:


> Eso para que tengais presente las orcazas a las que baboseais el bestiaxu y el corolaria y todos los abuelos derroidos de mierda



Pero si vosotros sois más antiguos y yayos que el mío, no me jodas.

Toma, tu ración de sémen, que ya sabemos lo que te gusta.


Y que conste que a mí los jevis y demás tribus me la traen al pairo.


----------



## PiterWas (10 Nov 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Y que no falte la chaqueta atada a la cintura para ahorrarse el guardarropía



Tipicos mongolos que ni son jevys ni nada pero se apuntan a la fiesta a ver si `pillan cacho


----------



## J-Z (10 Nov 2019)

Que pena dan los jevirulos, ser de una tribu urbana indica un grave retraso mental.

Ser ovejo, ser votonto, seguramente voten a perrito sanches o pablemos el 95%.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Nov 2019)

Pues yo veo algunos melofos y algunas melafos.
Os pierde la negatividad.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Nov 2019)

Si esa es de verdad la jevitronka es la mas guapa del muestrario teratológico.


----------



## Karlb (10 Nov 2019)

Hasta por el culo.


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (10 Nov 2019)

No es de Burgos. Me la imagino dándose un aire a las de las esquinas en la segunda foto.


----------



## aspid (10 Nov 2019)

Melafo y que me haga beso negro


----------



## Tito Donnie (10 Nov 2019)

Los heavys siempre han sido lo más beta y feo de la sociedad.

¿Quién va a escuchar ruido molesto diciendo avergonzadísimo que le gusta? Lo escuchan para encajar en un grupito y no ser los únicos tontos solos del patio, y al escucharlo y pretender que le desagrade lo menos posible, acaban fantaseando con motoserrar chortinas y alfas rubitos, que es la única escena que puede ambientar decentemente ese ruido. Nunca fantasearán con matar a sus padres, profesores, políticos o jefes, obvio, nunca fantasearán con vengar a los culpables de su nefasta situación, y por eso son betazos. El peor odia lo mejor y aplaude lo peor.

Es además gracioso que los heavies sigáis escuchando eso mientras toda la sociedad sabe lo que acabo de decir desde hace un puñado de décadas. Es como si los pedófilos siempre vistieran de verde, se supiera y siguieran haciéndolo.


----------



## Adriano_ (10 Nov 2019)

A veces este foro da verdadero pavor.


----------



## NCB (10 Nov 2019)

El_guason dijo:


> A veces este foro da verdadero pavor.



Tú eres nuevo aquí verdad?


----------



## Polirisitas (10 Nov 2019)

LaMuerteLlamaATuPuerta dijo:


> Se folla mucho en tu pandilla de rockeros divorciados? En burgos os gusta mucho la morcilla no



Y la olla podrida


----------



## Polirisitas (10 Nov 2019)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> Esta para limpiarla y follarla



En ese caso el orden de los factores SÍ altera el producto


A&T HDGPP


----------



## FernandoEsteso (10 Nov 2019)

Polirisitas dijo:


> En ese caso el orden de los factores SÍ altera el producto
> 
> 
> A&T HDGPP



Hijo de puta


----------



## Adriano_ (10 Nov 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Tú eres nuevo aquí verdad?



No, pero es la primera vez que veo tanto CSI seguido. Creia que esto era diferente a Foroflanders pero veo que desde la crisis de los refuflanders que migraron al floro, esto se esta forocheando a marchas forzadas.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Nov 2019)

El_guason dijo:


> No, pero es la primera vez que veo tanto CSI seguido. Creia que esto era diferente a Foroflanders pero veo que desde la crisis de los refuflanders que migraron al floro, esto se esta forocheando a marchas forzadas.



CSI sería si dieran en el clavo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

havaskal dijo:


> Es fea como una funcionaria la hija de puta.
> 
> Vaya derroicion de jevimetals la escoria de la sociedad



ES IGUAL QUE SU NOVIO EL CALVO


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> Menuda derroición en el mundo Jevi.
> 
> Va a ser verdad que los que quedan son autenticos PACOS con calvicie y pelo largo por atrás, gorduras y voz de fumador que se creen la resistencia opr escuchar Rock FM.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

Este hilo es una mierda, todavía no he visto ninguna foto mía 

Vaya policías de los cojones, no detendriais ni a un gitano robando chatarra


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

A qué si?


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (11 Nov 2019)

piojosos no gracias


----------



## Limón (11 Nov 2019)

coño que gente mas bizarra..quien son?


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

Limón dijo:


> coño que gente mas bizarra..quien son?



No lo se


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Nov 2019)

Pues yo melafo, parece solícita


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Pues yo melafo, parece solícita



Yo también


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo también



También telafos, o también pareces solícita?


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> También telafos, o también pareces solícita?



Ambos. Soy mumtinick en un mundo de Oz


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ambos. Soy mumtinick en un mundo de Oz



Que bien escribir


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Que bien escribir



No sé, solo soy una chica jijiji


----------



## klingsor (11 Nov 2019)

No me disimule y paseme los rizos.

REGROOOOOOAAAAAARRRR

...mesascapao.

K.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A qué si?



ERES LA DE GAFAS A LA IZQUIERDA Y LO SABES ORCO !


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> ERES LA DE GAFAS A LA IZQUIERDA Y LO SABES ORCO !



Lo has deducido por tus CSI    

No tienes ningún argumento, ninguna credibilidad ni ninguna capacidad a parte de soltar basura por la boca. El CSI te lo ha acabado haciendo el foro a ti, con tu ayuda, eso sí. La conclusión: una persona a evitar, sin ningún tipo de talento natural ni virtudes.

Por saber no sabes ni reconocer cuando te trolean


----------



## CAESAR II (11 Nov 2019)

¿Que asco de peña no?


----------



## Peter Sellers (11 Nov 2019)

El informal...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No sé, solo soy una chica jijiji



YO DIRIA QUE ERES UNA VACA BURRA..
Yo necesito traducir un manual. ¿Google te lo traduce conservando el formato?


@Jevitronka
Mensaje #290
Sábado a las 16:42
Foro: Guardería



havaskal dijo:


> La rubia gorda del centro de burgosheavymetal.com.
> 
> Galería de fotos - Asociación Burgos Heavy Metal



POR SI NO LO SABÍAS LA PUTA CERDA ESTA FACHA, ES DEL GRUPO DE LAS PUTIQUENSES, ERA EL TROLLMÁSGUAPO, NO QUIERO SABER COMO ES EL MÁS FEO, JUNTO A LA FULANA EN VIDA REAL DE LA MORA OTRAEMPECINADA EMPEPINADA, CON NUEVO NICK DE JULIA Y LA BIGOTUDA DE LA PEONZA DE PAZVERGA, ALIAS ZENTAO PACOMIER. YA VA SALIENDO TODO A LA LUZ A LOS FACHAS ESTOS A SUELDO NI AIRE ! NO TE PARECE SIMILAR A ESTO: JAJAJAJA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

havaskal dijo:


> Eso para que tengais presente las orcazas a las que baboseais el bestiaxu y el corolaria y todos los abuelos derroidos de mierda



ES UNA DE LAS PUTIQUENSES DE EL TRIO PUTAS EN VIDA REAL, ZENTAO EMPEPINADA Y JEVITONTA ALIAS EL TROLLMÁS FEO.. BUEN CSI COLEGA! JAJA ME MEOOO


----------



## Sr.nadie (11 Nov 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> No me disimule y paseme los rizos.
> 
> REGROOOOOOAAAAAARRRR
> 
> ...



Ya ha salido


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)




----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

No, si con vosotros no tengo miedo a que mi privacidad sea invadida


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

ENTRE FEOS ANDA EL JUEGO.. JOJJOJJOJ


----------



## chickenotter (11 Nov 2019)

Pues si que le has cagado el alma al quali que hasta se hizo pasar por otro con novia para ver si te podia pagar unas fantas por chat y ahora anda detras de ti haciendote el csi a ver si encuentra algo tuyo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, si con vosotros no tengo miedo a que mi privacidad sea invadida



ASI ME GUSTA QUE REBUZNES VACA BURRA PONTE HEMOAL ORCAZO !


----------



## Judá Ben-Hur (11 Nov 2019)

N-n-nece-si-to... ag-gua, p-por favor.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

TENGO UNA VACA LECHERA...


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

chickenotter dijo:


> Pues si que le has cagado el alma al quali que hasta se hizo pasar por otro con novia para ver si te podia pagar unas fantas por chat y ahora anda detras de ti haciendote el csi a ver si encuentra algo tuyo



Pues que busque por otro lado. Hace 100 años que ni voy a conciertos, ni a bares del rollo dentro de burgos ni tengo nada que ver con la asociación burgos heavy metal


----------



## Norbat (11 Nov 2019)

ninguna broma con el símbolo del cornuto. Ninguna.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

A mi me gusta la guitarrista de la izquierda...si toca rápido el mastil no quiero imaginar que hará con mi stratocaster


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

Las tetas son parecidas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

UNA 110 NO ES UNA 150 COMO ESA.. SE NOTA QUE NO SABES DE TETAS, ENTIENDES DE NIÑOS, TU CON VIOLAR NIÑOS YA TIENES SUFICIENTE.. La historia de @borderline, por qué ha sido baneado del foro y como la guardia civil hace años nos pidió su IP por estar grabando y chantajeando a menores en MSN


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues que busque por otro lado. Hace 100 años que ni voy a conciertos, ni a bares del rollo dentro de burgos ni tengo nada que ver con la asociación burgos heavy metal



NI DE ESTUDIOS ESTÁS PARA EL ARRASTRE CACHO ORCAZO VACABURA AMORFO! 
Yo necesito traducir un manual. ¿Google te lo traduce conservando el formato?

@Jevitronka
Mensaje #290
Sábado a las 16:42
Foro: Guardería


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> NI DE ESTUDIOS ESTÁS PARA EL ARRASTRE CACHO ORCAZO VACABURA AMORFO!
> Yo necesito traducir un manual. ¿Google te lo traduce conservando el formato?
> 
> @Jevitronka
> ...



Sigue con el CSI


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las tetas son parecidas



¿tienes pixeles en lugar de pezones?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

PEDERASTA SE TE RECONOCE EN REDES YA, HIJO DE PUTA VIOLA NIÑOS ! DJPEDO!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿tienes pixeles en lugar de pezones?



JAJAAJA LO QUE TIENE ES UNA ENVIDIA Y SUBNORMALIDAD ENCIMA QUE NO PUEDE VIVIR, LA CACHO GUARRA ESTA DEL TRIO PUTAS ATIQUENSES AKA ELTROLLMASFEO...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Nov 2019)

POR SI ALGUIEN TENIA ALGUNA DUDA ELPRINGADILLO DE DJPEDO CONOCIDO EN REDES... La historia de @borderline, por qué ha sido baneado del foro y como la guardia civil hace años nos pidió su IP por estar grabando y chantajeando a menores en MSN


----------



## Dj Puesto (11 Nov 2019)

Antes las heavys/góticas eran algo así, actualmente todos los metaleros son gordos y gordas viejunos con una harley, será que ya no hay grupos de metal buenos juveniles... a mi el metal de los 90 me parece la hostia pero ahora la verdad que casi no llega ni a rock.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿tienes pixeles en lugar de pezones?



Era para facebook


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> JAJAAJA LO QUE TIENE ES UNA ENVIDIA Y SUBNORMALIDAD ENCIMA QUE NO PUEDE VIVIR, LA CACHO GUARRA ESTA DEL TRIO PUTAS ATIQUENSES AKA ELTROLLMASFEO...



¿No era un tío? ¿Cómo vas a tener credibilidad si no sostienes ni tus propios argumentos?


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2019)

Burbuja-virgen.info tampoco es que pueda presumir mucho


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (11 Nov 2019)

@havaskal eres @Intuitiva-Delatadora?


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

Yo me imagino a intuitiva así


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

CarlitoBrigante dijo:


> @havaskal eres @Intuitiva-Delatadora?



Es un caso de personalidad múltiple


----------



## Judá Ben-Hur (11 Nov 2019)

Ag-g-g-gua p-p-por favor.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (11 Nov 2019)

Pero como que poco probable. 

Si ella prueba que es mujer con datos que no se puedan túmbar. Yo mismo le pediré perdón y borraré mi cuenta para no volver. Y mira que me lo paso bien en este foro para mí sería una putada. Pero doy el paso.


----------



## hijodeputin (11 Nov 2019)

no tendria problema en darle salami, parece una mujer decente.


----------



## Ibis (11 Nov 2019)

hijodeputin dijo:


> no tendria problema en darle salami, parece una mujer decente.



Es una mujer decente, no como otras q no nombrare. 

Pero Jevi es mía, lo sabe todo dios y no hay vuelta atras


----------



## Ibis (11 Nov 2019)

Su clon estaba hoy en bar de Huelva, estuve por hacerme una foto y fardar q lo conocía o pedirle un autógrafo

Pd: y dejad a la buena gente del foro q no hay mucha y sabéis que @Jevitronka lo es y demás


----------



## Joaquim (11 Nov 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> Menuda derroición en el mundo Jevi.
> 
> Va a ser verdad que los que quedan son autenticos PACOS con calvicie y pelo largo por atrás, gorduras y voz de fumador que se creen la resistencia opr escuchar Rock FM.



Matalpacos, el nombre correcto es Metalpacos....

Los Metalpacos: quiénes son y porqué estamos todos en riesgo - The Metal Circus


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Su clon estaba hoy en bar de Huelva, estuve por hacerme una foto y fardar q lo conocía o pedirle un autógrafo
> 
> Pd: y dejad a la buena gente del foro q no hay mucha y sabéis que @Jevitronka lo es y demás



¿Sabes que está se a creído de verdad que somos lesbianas?


----------



## Ibis (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Sabes que está se a creído de verdad que somos lesbianas?



Calla tonta y comerme los morros, q no se diga!!!


----------



## Sputnik (11 Nov 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Es una mujer decente, no como otras q no nombrare.
> 
> Pero Jevi es mía, lo sabe todo dios y no hay vuelta atras




Pero tu no dices que no pruebas el pescado?

Y ademas la Jevi es anti-bollos, estas muerta y derroida, busca otro caladero anda


----------



## Ibis (11 Nov 2019)

Sputnik dijo:


> Pero tu no dices que no pruebas el pescado?
> 
> Y ademas la Jevi es anti-bollos, estas muerta y derroida, busca otro caladero anda



Yo estoy en un mundo Desesperanzado sin amor ni dolor, me tiraría hasta mi gato y encima el bicho me pega cabezazos, esta pidiendo guerra

Pd: 'Busca otro caladero' - - - - - -> Zoofilia?


----------



## Sputnik (11 Nov 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Yo estoy en un mundo Desesperanzado sin amor ni dolor, me tiraría hasta mi gato y encima el bicho me pega cabezazos, esta pidiendo guerra



 

Pues recuerda que por la noche todos los gatos son pardos y que no se entere el PACMA...


----------



## Ibis (11 Nov 2019)

Sputnik dijo:


> Pues recuerda que por la noche todos los gatos son pardos y que no se entere el PACMA...



Mmmm, gaaaatooooo.... 

Cabron, como se esconde y puto PACMA, desde q lo pagan los holandeses tengo un puto periodista (salido) en la ventana pa q no abuse (más) de mis bichos.

Porque me reprimen?!


----------



## Sputnik (11 Nov 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Mmmm, gaaaatooooo....
> 
> Cabron, como se esconde y puto PACMA, desde q lo pagan los holandeses tengo un puto periodista (salido) en la ventana pa q no abuse (más) de mis bichos.
> 
> Porque me reprimen?!




Te voy a mandar un Telempotrador que ya me da cosica, no sea ke implosiones


----------



## Ibis (11 Nov 2019)

Sputnik dijo:


> Te voy a mandar un Telempotrador que ya me da cosica, no sea ke implosiones



Y no me llegan los 'apakatos chinensis', puto caracol spress q tarda mucho a sus 5km/h

Un dia hago 'pluf' y adiós el pájaraco rojo, siempre saludaba


----------



## Sputnik (11 Nov 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Y no me llegan los 'aparatos chibebsus', puto caracol spress q tarda mucho a sus 5km/h
> 
> Un diga hago 'pluf' y adiós en pájara o rojo, siempre saludaba



   

Me voy a cenar pero lo que me rio con tus vicisitudes sersuales

Taluec


----------



## Ibis (11 Nov 2019)

Sputnik dijo:


> Me voy a cenar pero lo que me rio con tus vicisitudes sersuales
> 
> Taluec



Yo tb, q sino mi madre pensara q implosione debido q mi carga zenzual


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> El jersey del Pryca es superheavy



Esta foto parece sacada de un panfleto de proyecto hombre


----------



## perrosno (11 Nov 2019)

joder que derroición


----------



## mendeley (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo me imagino a intuitiva así
> Ver archivo adjunto 184776



Con lo lista que pareces y que sigas el rollo de ese engendro...


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Con lo lista que pareces y que sigas el rollo de ese engendro...



De algo me tengo.que reír. Es como una peli de berlanga


----------



## mendeley (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De algo me tengo.que reír. Es como una peli de berlanga



Ufff, no puedo con él, me supera... Al principio hay curiosidad foril por ver lo que da de sí el personaje, pero llega el hartazgo, el desprecio... Aunque creo que miro más allá y me apiado de su alma. No quiero participar de su locura


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Ufff, no puedo con él, me supera... Al principio hay curiosidad foril por ver lo que da de sí el personaje, pero llega el hartazgo, el desprecio... Aunque creo que miro más allá y me apiado de su alma. No quiero participar de su locura



Si, trolear sin que se entere al final pierde la gracia


----------



## chickenotter (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues que busque por otro lado. Hace 100 años que ni voy a conciertos, ni a bares del rollo dentro de burgos ni tengo nada que ver con la asociación burgos heavy metal



Alegrate mujer!
Que al tio lo has sacado de sus rollos de siempre con irse al campito a que le de el sol en el hojaldrito y demas parafilias que tiene con la comida.
Vamos no le veo yo tan animado desde sus riñas amorosas con inone.


----------



## Glokta (11 Nov 2019)

Es fea, pero yo le daba

Unas fantas metaleras juapa?


----------



## klingsor (11 Nov 2019)

Es la de rizos?

MACAGON DIOS Y TODOS LOS SANTOS.

TODOS LOS HOMBRES A CUBIERTA!!! PREPAREN LA BARBA CANA!!!

A SUS PUESTOS DE COMBATE!!!!!!!!!!

K.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

chickenotter dijo:


> Alegrate mujer!
> Que al tio lo has sacado de sus rollos de siempre con irse al campito a que le de el sol en el hojaldrito y demas parafilias que tiene con la comida.
> Vamos no le veo yo tan animado desde sus riñas amorosas con inone.



Quién es inone?


----------



## chickenotter (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quién es inone?



Hace eones que no le veo por la Guarderia, pero era un tio del norte un poco obsesionado con ¿Ciudadanos?, creo que ahora de Vox.

Pero vamos que hubo una baza que hicieron una competi entre el y quali a ver quien la tenia mas larga y desde entonces, quali se enamoro de el y no hacia mas que pedirle quedar en persona para conocerse a "fondo"....




EnriquePC dijo:


>



Ahi tienes un chopeo de su cara, pero era como nuestro niño polla de burbuja.


----------



## mendeley (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, trolear sin que se entere al final pierde la gracia



Claro que se entera, y te agradece la vidilla que le das.

No puede ser que te aburras todos los días. Ahí hay un desorden.

Por cierto, intuitiva, no contestes que te tengo en el ignore. Pero a pesar de todo me produces ternura cuando te citan, a ratos, eso sí. En otros te ataría a un árbol en un frío bosque hasta notar tus labios violetas y tu locura adormecida. Y agradece que no soporto la sangre y no sabría qué hacer con tus vísceras en las manos.


----------



## The Sentry (11 Nov 2019)

yo le daba, why not. Tranki rubia, no estás nada mal.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Claro que se entera, y te agradece la vidilla que le das.
> 
> No puede ser que te aburras todos los días. Ahí hay un desorden.
> 
> Por cierto, intuitiva, no contestes que te tengo en el ignore. Pero a pesar de todo me produces ternura cuando te citan, a ratos, eso sí. En otros te ataría a un árbol en un frío bosque hasta notar tus labios violetas y tu locura adormecida. Y agradece que no soporto la sangre y no sabría qué hacer con tus vísceras en las manos.



Hoy he estado mala, tenía tiempo


----------



## mendeley (11 Nov 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hoy he estado mala, tenía tiempo



¿Y ayer?

A nosotros nos lo puedes contar, nunca lo usaríamos contra ti.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> ¿Y ayer?
> 
> A nosotros nos lo puedes contar, nunca lo usaríamos contra ti.



Ayer sí que me aburría


----------



## Saco de papas (11 Nov 2019)

Pobre Bertín, si supiera lo que tiene detrás anda que se iba a hacer la foto...

Karl Logan, guitarrista de Manowar, arrestado por delito de pornografía infantil | DiabloRock.com


----------



## KeepCalm (11 Nov 2019)

@Jevitronka, ¿el simbolo de los cuernos es por algo en especial? Jeje.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Nov 2019)

KeepCalm dijo:


> @Jevitronka, ¿el simbolo de los cuernos es por algo en especial? Jeje.



Dicen que es por DIO


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (11 Nov 2019)

Los heavies me da la impresión que tienen ci bastante bajo.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (11 Nov 2019)

Metalpacos derroidos mandan.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (11 Nov 2019)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Los heavies me da la impresión que tienen ci bastante bajo.



Por lo general sí. Por eso este mundillo está lleno de progres, veganos y feministas.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2020)

Coño, salen hasta negros


----------



## Arashi (22 Jul 2020)

@Jevitronka


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2020)

De mi podeis meter las fotos que os de la gana, siempre acertais


----------



## Shockard (22 Jul 2020)

Nariz dinárica con ligera armenización residual. Parece más de las Canarias que de Burgos.
Por lo demás, no tengo nada más que añadir. No conozco apenas a esta señora, ni he tenido percance alguna con ella como para hablar mal de ella.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2020)

Shockard dijo:


> Nariz dinárica con ligera armenización residual. Parece más de las Canarias que de Burgos.
> Por lo demás, no tengo nada más que añadir. No conozco apenas a esta señora, ni he tenido percance alguna con ella como para hablar mal de ella.



Yo tampoco la conozco


----------



## Arashi (22 Jul 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De mi podeis meter las fotos que os de la gana, siempre acertais



En el 4 resultado de TU búsqueda en Google, te envía directo a tu perfil:




Y lo primero que se ve en tu perfil es esto:


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2020)

lbis dijo:


> En el 4 resultado de TU búsqueda en Google, te envía directo a tu perfil:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 380860
> 
> ...



Me meo


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2021)

¿En serio que es @Jevitronka?


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿En serio que es @Jevitronka?



Tu qué crees?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tu qué crees?



Que si


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Que si



Pues va a ser que no


----------



## Cuqui (26 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿En serio que es @Jevitronka?



Te aseguro que es ella.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Te aseguro que es ella.



Te he puesto mis fotos en el otro hilo


----------



## Cuqui (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te he puesto mis fotos en el otro hilo



Las del otro hilo llevan filtros de instagram, a mi no me engañas.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Las del otro hilo llevan filtros de instagram, a mi no me engañas.



En realidad tienen photoshop


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

A mi me han dicho que es un travelo muy basta y con cero sexapeal y delicadeza, uno del foro que la vió. Vamos que tal cual es... Sólo hay que"leerlo"


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

Este hilo da que pensar.


----------



## Mentalharm (26 Ago 2021)

Y que más da quién sea


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A mi me han dicho que es un travelo muy basta y con cero sexapeal y delicadeza, uno del foro que la vió. Vamos que tal cual es... Sólo hay que"leerlo"



Pórtate bien, enséñame un pezón para alegrar la mañana e ir contento a dormir.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pórtate bien, enséñame un pezón para alegrar la mañana e ir contento a dormir.



Jjjaaaajjj noooo


----------



## Borjamari (26 Ago 2021)

melafo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjaaaajjj noooo



¿Por qué me castigas?, sabes que necesito estimularme y no me vale con ver porno ni mierdas y sabes perfectamente que me la pones durísima, de cemento. Venga esas tetas, porfa.


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Ago 2021)

Desconocía este hilo y vengo a decir que melafó.


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Ago 2021)

Es heavy y es tronka

Barras, barras


----------



## Aeneas (26 Ago 2021)

Si la de la foto fuera la amiga @Jevitronka no estaría aquí riéndoos las gracias.

Aun así mis dies para las heavys que le dan vidilla a los antros, mis mejores años fueron en los garitos heavys, sobre todo lo de Granada, y mucho mejor rollo que los pubs y discotecas normales. Ni punto de comparación. Buenos litros de cerveza, buenos porrillos, buena música y, sobre todo, buena gente.

Eso sí, desde mi punto de vista, a los heavys (yo lo fui en mis tiempos mozos, me incluyo), les falta refinarse algo más. Creo que cometen en muchos aspectos el mismo error que los perroflautas y rojos y es lo cutre y el feismo. Sin perder la estética heavy, se puede vestir mejor y ser más atractivos. Yo recuerdo que había una chavala, muy parecida a la supuesta jevitronka, pero macho, falda de cuero, corsé también de cuero y unas botas por encima de la rodilla; los tenía a todos comiendo de su mano. Y allí no se invitaba a fantas, sino a cerveza, como dios manda.

@Jevitronka, haz la prueba y pasa de la peña del foro.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjaaaajjj noooo



Ya te has vuelto a cabrear conmigo y sin ningún motivo ni razón...


----------



## Le Truhan (26 Ago 2021)

No se le ve mala gente, no es mi tipo, pero al menos se lo pasa bien.


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (26 Ago 2021)

En el foro va de asexual y en la vida real se pinta los labios rojo putón.


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Desconocía este hilo y vengo a decir que melafó.



Es que las burgalesas tienen ese "no se que" que da morbo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ya te has vuelto a cabrear conmigo y sin ningún motivo ni razón...



MOTIVOS ? ERES UN TROLL UN INTEGRANTE MÁS DE LA BANDA PEDERASTA MISÓGINA , UN CHIVATO , UN INADAPTADO SOCIAL, UN FANTASIOSO QUE CREES QUE ESPAÑA ESTÉ DE PM TODO, TANTO A NIVEL EDUCACIÓN CÓMO A NIVEL EMPLEO, QUE NO TE DÁ LA NEURONA PARA ENTENDER QUE HAY ZONAS DE ESPAÑA QUE NO TIENEN ECONOMIA NI INDUSTRIA Y EL TRABAJO ES CERO, CÓMO LO ES CATALUÑA Y QUE TE HE REPETIDO HASTA LA SACIEDAD, QUE SE MANTENIA POR LOS EVENTOS AQUI NO HAY FÁBRICAS COMO EN LUGO , NI HAY INDUSTRIA, AQUI ERA TODO SECTOR EVENTOS.. PERO SIGUES SIN ENTENDERLO AÚN EXPLICÁNDOTELO CON CROQUIS Y PLANO... CÓMO ERES UN INMADURO QUE NO PIENSAS TE CREES QUE LA GENTE AQUI NO TRABAJA PORQUE NO QUIERE Y NO PORQUE NO PUEDE, DESPUÉS ESTÁ EL TEMA EDAD EXPERIENCIA, SI NO TIENES CÓMO ENTRAS? PORQUE ADEMÁS VAS DE SOBRADO CREYÉNDOTE GUAPO Y DE ESO NADA, Y CÓMO YA ME HAS DEMOSTRADO LO QUE IBIS ME EXPLICÓ TE VAS A TOMAR POR CULO. NI ME VUELVAS A CONTACTAR TROLL DE EL GRUPO DE PEDERASTAS DE DOWNMAN


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> En el foro va de asexual y en la vida real se pinta los labios rojo putón.



ES UN TRAVELO DE MUJER TIENE CERO..


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ago 2021)

Esa no es ella ni de coña.


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES UN TRAVELO DE MUJER TIENE CERO..



Habló de putas la tacones,


----------



## shur 1 (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES UN TRAVELO DE MUJER TIENE CERO..



Es un travelo en serio? Pruebas?


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es que las burgalesas tienen ese "no se que" que da morbo.



Les gusta la morcilla, tu


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

shur 1 dijo:


> Es un travelo en serio? Pruebas?



HABLÉ CON VARIOS FOREROS Y ME ASEGURARON QUE ES UN TIO , ADEMÁS QUE NUNCA PONE FOTOS SUYAS NI PONDRÁ PORQUE ES UN TIO Y UNA VEZ SUBIÓ ESTA FOTO.. ESO QUE YO SEPA ES MANO DE TIO, TIENE MUCHOS MULTINICKS..


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

shur 1 dijo:


> Es un travelo en serio? Pruebas?



No seas iluso.
Acaso no sabes que todo lo que publica esa escoria de PROCERD@ FECAL es mas falso que un billete de 3 euros.


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Les gusta la morcilla, tu



Será el "no se qué" que digo yo,


----------



## shur 1 (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> HABLÉ CON VARIOS FOREROS Y ME ASEGURARON QUE ES UN TIO , ADEMÁS QUE NUNCA PONE FOTOS SUYAS NI PONDRÁ PORQUE ES UN TIO Y UNA VEZ SUBIÓ ESTA FOTO.. ESO QUE YO SEPA ES MANO DE TIO, TIENE MUCHOS MULTINICKS..



Que foreros y por qué lo saben?


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka en 2 añitos se ha convertido en un mito muy a su pesar me parece.

También lo favorece la carestía de foreras en los últimos 5 años


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Sigue la juerga    a ver lo que sale de aqui


----------



## Catalinius (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Muchísimo, es un no parar



Pero con buen arroz y eso no todas..............................


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

shur 1 dijo:


> Que foreros y por qué lo saben?



Tu eres tonto??
Acaso eres iluso???
O ambas cosas a la vez???
Como vas a hacer caso de lo que diga ese travelo de las manos peludas y con fotos verídicas.


----------



## shur 1 (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Tu eres tonto??
> Acaso eres iluso???
> O ambas cosas a la vez???
> Como vas a hacer caso de lo que diga ese travelo de las manos peludas y con fotos verídicas.



Casháte gilipollas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sigue la juerga    a ver lo que sale de aqui



Tendré que sacar a relucir mis dotes diplomáticas una vez más y van....


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Ago 2021)

A mí me envió por mp fotos ligerita de ropa


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> MOTIVOS ? ERES UN TROLL UN INTEGRANTE MÁS DE LA BANDA PEDERASTA MISÓGINA , UN CHIVATO , UN INADAPTADO SOCIAL, UN FANTASIOSO QUE CREES QUE ESPAÑA ESTÉ DE PM TODO, TANTO A NIVEL EDUCACIÓN CÓMO A NIVEL EMPLEO, QUE NO TE DÁ LA NEURONA PARA ENTENDER QUE HAY ZONAS DE ESPAÑA QUE NO TIENEN ECONOMIA NI INDUSTRIA Y EL TRABAJO ES CERO, CÓMO LO ES CATALUÑA Y QUE TE HE REPETIDO HASTA LA SACIEDAD, QUE SE MANTENIA POR LOS EVENTOS AQUI NO HAY FÁBRICAS COMO EN LUGO , NI HAY INDUSTRIA, AQUI ERA TODO SECTOR EVENTOS.. PERO SIGUES SIN ENTENDERLO AÚN EXPLICÁNDOTELO CON CROQUIS Y PLANO... CÓMO ERES UN INMADURO QUE NO PIENSAS TE CREES QUE LA GENTE AQUI NO TRABAJA PORQUE NO QUIERE Y NO PORQUE NO PUEDE, DESPUÉS ESTÁ EL TEMA EDAD EXPERIENCIA, SI NO TIENES CÓMO ENTRAS? PORQUE ADEMÁS VAS DE SOBRADO CREYÉNDOTE GUAPO Y DE ESO NADA, Y CÓMO YA ME HAS DEMOSTRADO LO QUE IBIS ME EXPLICÓ TE VAS A TOMAR POR CULO. NI ME VUELVAS A CONTACTAR TROLL DE EL GRUPO DE PEDERASTAS DE DOWNMAN



Relájate, relájate, y cuando se te pase el cabreo volvemos a hablar.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tendré que sacar a relucir mis dotes diplomáticas una vez más y van....



Mira a ver si sacas el napalm


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> A mí me envió por mp fotos ligerita de ropa



TAL ASÍ? ME HAN DICHO QUE SE PARECE..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Relájate, relájate, y cuando se te pase el cabreo volvemos a hablar.



QUE TE DEN PUTO FALSO


----------



## Papo de luz (26 Ago 2021)

no es tan fea.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TAL ASÍ? ME HAN DICHO QUE SE PARECE..
> Ver archivo adjunto 754778



Vamos a ver, has tenido dos años y supuestas fotos y contactos para mostrar al fin mi identidad. Una investigación de dos años, vaya putísima mierda de detective que estás hecha. Y cuando he subido fotos mías te las has perdido


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUE TE DEN PUTO FALSO



Vamos mejorando, ahora, por favor, reconduzcamos la situación. Si el problema es que no quieres que te hable de empleo, pues no te hablo de empleo, mujer. No es motivo ese para pelearnos. Yo te puedo hablar de lo que tú quieras. Bien sabes que he confiado en ti, sino no me hubiera abierto contigo ni te hubiera hablado de mis problemas. Reflexiona. La Jevi se está partiendo la caja con este asunto.


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vamos a ver, has tenido dos años y supuestas fotos y contactos para mostrar al fin mi identidad. Una investigación de dos años, vaya putísima mierda de detective que estás hecha. Y cuando he subido fotos mías te las has perdido



Y que esperabas de esa carroña que no sabe ni escribir, y se crió en el prostíbulo donde trabajaba su madre????
Pena me da el Toni travelo ese.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

shur 1 dijo:


> Casháte gilipollas.



HABLANDO DE TRAVELOS Y GAYERS AQUI TIENES AL " MASIA"


----------



## shur 1 (26 Ago 2021)

¿El masia es otro multi del ragonro66?

Según tu medio foro es multi del ragonro66.

Dan todos el mismo asco y se parecen todos catalanes, pederastas y calvos.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Vamos mejorando, ahora, por favor, reconduzcamos la situación. Si el problema es que no quieres que te hable de empleo, pues no te hablo de empleo, mujer. No es motivo ese para pelearnos. Yo te puedo hablar de lo que tú quieras. Bien sabes que he confiado en ti, sino no me hubiera abierto contigo ni te hubiera hablado de mis problemas. Reflexiona. *La Jevi se está partiendo la caja con este asunto.*



No, que va, no sé por qué te llevas esa impresión. De hecho estoy temiendo que de un momento a otro aparezca alguien malo en mi puerta, sabéis demasiado de mi


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y que esperabas de esa carroña que no sabe ni escribir, y se crió en el prostíbulo donde trabajaba su madre????
> Pena me da el Toni travelo ese.



A CALLAR COME POLLAS.. HARGAY DOWNMAN MASIA..


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y que esperabas de esa carroña que no sabe ni escribir, y se crió en el prostíbulo donde trabajaba su madre????
> Pena me da el Toni travelo ese.



Has recibido ya a los Geos?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, que va, no sé por qué te llevas esa impresión. De hecho estoy temiendo que de un momento a otro aparezca alguien malo en mi puerta, sabéis demasiado de mi



Yo solo sé lo que me has contado tú, guapa. Y aquella foto de tú pelo que he visto en un hilo de ático hace unos meses. Tampoco creo que haya mucho que saber ¿no?


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> HABLANDO DE TRAVELOS Y GAYERS AQUI TIENES AL " MASIA"
> Ver archivo adjunto 754779
> Ver archivo adjunto 754780
> Ver archivo adjunto 754781
> Ver archivo adjunto 754784



Si no fuera por que eres un cretino integral, recordarías que dije que no tengo, ni jamás he tenido RR.SS.
Sigue con tus asco-pena de csi de Mortadelo y Filemón.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, que va, no sé por qué te llevas esa impresión. De hecho estoy temiendo que de un momento a otro aparezca alguien malo en mi puerta, sabéis demasiado de mi


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Has recibido ya a los Geos?



Tengo un dron que me sigue allá donde voy cada vez que salgo.
Debo preocuparme???


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

No, hombre, el tema va de que un trol abrió un hilo cogiendo fotos de un evento de metal cualquiera que se celebra en burgos y se ha puesto a jugar. Tenemos un oligofrenico de nombre Ramontxu que se ha montado una cruzada mental contra supuestos pederastas presentes en este foro y a mi y a varios usuarios más nos acusa de multicuentas de otro usuario.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo solo sé lo que me has contado tú, guapa. Y aquella foto de tú pelo que he visto en un hilo de ático hace unos meses. Tampoco creo que haya mucho que saber ¿no?



Yo no te he dicho nunca que sea guapa


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 754792
> Ver archivo adjunto 754793
> Ver archivo adjunto 754795



Y esos de donde son? De burgos? De cuenca? De Barcelona?


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Tengo un dron que me sigue allá donde voy cada vez que salgo.
> Debo preocuparme???



Joder, echa una carrera!


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A CALLAR COME POLLAS.. HARGAY DOWNMAN MASIA..
> Ver archivo adjunto 754787
> Ver archivo adjunto 754789



Te duelen las almorranas gangrenosas zarzamoras silvestres, que tienes de mariconear???
Pues te jodes y me alegro mucho,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Si no fuera por que eres un cretino integral, recordarías que dije que no tengo, ni jamás he tenido RR.SS.
> Sigue con tus asco-pena de csi de Mortadelo y Filemón.



Y PORQUÉ COINCIDE TU CARA ASQUEROSA CON LA DE TUS AVATARES, Y PORQUÉ EL ENLACE A LA " MASIA" QUE ES LA DE TU AVATAR DE CUENTA " MASIA" LA PUBLICITAS EN TU TWITER TRAVELO COMEPOLLAS? PORQUE DICES CON TU CUENTA DE DOWNMAN QUE FOLLAS TRANNIS CÓMO TÚ' SE TE HA PILLADO DE LLENO PUTO CALVO DERROÍDO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA !


----------



## Mentalharm (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, que va, no sé por qué te llevas esa impresión. De hecho estoy temiendo que de un momento a otro aparezca alguien malo en mi puerta, sabéis demasiado de mi



Alguien malo no aparecerá, en todo caso alguien raro de cojones, cringe, espeluznante, o en su defecto @Azog el Profanador con el cimbrel colgado del hombro y una sonrisa de oreja a oreja


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Alguien malo no aparecerá, en todo caso alguien raro de cojones, cringe, espeluznante, o en su defecto @Azog el Profanador con el cimbrel colgado del hombro y una sonrisa de oreja a oreja



La cosa es que con las investigaciones de ramontxu ese alguien se va pegar un tour bonito por España. Va a ser como Labordeta


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no te he dicho nunca que sea guapa



Ser cortés y caballero es un rasgo que me define y por eso la cortesía. Se que tú eres una princesa pero no de las de Disney, tu eres del tipo de princesa Fiona de Shrek.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> @Jevitronka, ¿Eres tu la rubia de en medio que sonríe?, porque si es así, yo no te veo gorda y te considero atractiva.



Que voy a ser yo. Esa chavala y el resto de los que salen solo son gente que andaba por el Hangar ahí de concierto


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ser cortés y caballero es un rasgo que me define y por eso la cortesía. Se que tú eres una princesa pero no de las de Disney, tu eres del tipo de princesa Fiona de Shrek.



No, soy más tirando a mordor


----------



## Mentalharm (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La cosa es que con las investigaciones de ramontxu ese alguien se va pegar un tour bonito por España. Va a ser como Labordeta



Ya me lo imagino: Jevitronka Spotting Festival, como el BBK, pero acampando por zonas de Burgos; un pelo suyo vale por un token, y si se consigue dar con la susodicha se celebra el fin del evento con un sacrificio pagano a los dioses del Metal


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y PORQUÉ COINCIDE TU CARA ASQUEROSA CON LA DE TUS AVATARES, Y PORQUÉ EL ENLACE A LA " MASIA" QUE ES LA DE TU AVATAR DE CUENTA " MASIA" LA PUBLICITAS EN TU TWITER TRAVELO COMEPOLLAS? PORQUE DICES CON TU CUENTA DE DOWNMAN QUE FOLLAS TRANNIS CÓMO TÚ' SE TE HA PILLADO DE LLENO PUTO CALVO DERROÍDO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA !
> Ver archivo adjunto 754804



En Carrefour el Hemoal está en oferta 3x2, aprovéchalo y que te lo ponga tu colega de cruising.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Ya me lo imagino: Jevitronka Spotting Festival, como el BBK, pero acampando por zonas de Burgos; un pelo suyo vale por un token, y si se consigue dar con la susodicha se celebra el fin del evento con un sacrificio pagano a los dioses del Metal



Burgos es zona de.monjas y curas, eso es sacrilegio


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

shur 1 dijo:


> ¿El masia es otro multi del ragonro66?
> 
> Según tu medio foro es multi del ragonro66.
> 
> Dan todos el mismo asco y se parecen todos catalanes, pederastas y calvos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, soy más tirando a mordor



Pues ya es otra cosa que tenemos en común.


----------



## shur 1 (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 754811



Coño eres poli? Te enteras de todo.

¿Por qué no los metes en la cárcel a todos estos pederastas?


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, echa una carrera!



Es que ni yendo en bicicleta lo despisto.
Será del CNI????
Será del travelo manospeludas,?????


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es que ni yendo en bicicleta lo despisto.
> Será del CNI????
> Será del travelo manospeludas,?????



Será tráfico


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 754811



Cuando me perdones, avísame, ahora me voy a retirar.


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 754811



Vaya mierda de masia.
Con el nombre de Can Cabot, hay la tira y ninguna es la mia.
Pero claro con un sifilítico cerebral como tú, no te alcanza a comprender.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> En Carrefour el Hemoal está en oferta 3x2, aprovéchalo y que te lo ponga tu colega de cruising.





Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no te he dicho nunca que sea guapa



ES QUE ERES UN ORCO Y LO SABES !


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Será tráfico



Entonces yo tranquilo, que pedaleo despacio,


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES QUE ERES UN ORCO Y LO SABES !



Pero si es lo que estoy diciendo yo desde siempre. Pero es que no sacas nunca las fotos correctas, voy a empezar a pensar que no sabes lo que dices


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Vaya mierda de masia.
> Con el nombre de Can Cabot, hay la tira y ninguna es la mia.
> Pero claro con sifilítico cerebral como tú, no te alcanza a comprender.



TUYA TUYA? QUERRÁS DECIR LA QUE VAS PREVIO PAGO ALQUILADA PARA VENDER TU CULO, A LAS PRUEBAS ME REMITO.. HIJO DE PUTA !


----------



## Mentalharm (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Burgos es zona de.monjas y curas, eso es sacrilegio



Un reducto de fe en un mundo de mierda, todavia existe? Sweet Home Burgos...


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Un reducto de fe en un mundo de mierda, todavia existe? Sweet Home Burgos...



No has visto la catedral?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si es lo que estoy diciendo yo desde siempre. Pero es que no sacas nunca las fotos correctas, voy a empezar a pensar que no sabes lo que dices



ORCO CÁLLATE QUE DAS ASCO


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TUYA TUYA? QUERRÁS DECIR LA QUE VAS PREVIO PAGO ALQUILADA PARA VENDER TU CULO, A LAS PRUEBAS ME REMITO.. HIJO DE PUTA !
> Ver archivo adjunto 754822
> Ver archivo adjunto 754823
> Ver archivo adjunto 754825



A ver si aprendes a escribir pedazo de maricón.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ORCO CÁLLATE QUE DAS ASCO



Pero si yo no tengo ningún problema con ser un orco, no vivo de mi aspecto físico.


----------



## chainsaw man (26 Ago 2021)

Bueno al final vas a subir alguna foto? que ultimamente el material para el ritual antes de dormir es de mala calidad y se agradeceria algo pizpi...


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Bueno al final vas a subir alguna foto? que ultimamente el material para el ritual antes de dormir es de mala calidad y se agradeceria algo pizpi...



Ya han subido muchas ¿Para que quieres mas?


----------



## chainsaw man (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya han subido muchas ¿Para que quieres mas?



Pero tuyas reales? en serio?


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Pero tuyas reales? en serio?



Has dicho fotos, no has dicho que tengan que ser reales


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

ES ÉSTO:


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES ÉSTO:
> Ver archivo adjunto 754838



Sigue buscando


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> A ver si aprendes a escribir pedazo de maricón.



ESCRIBO PERFECTAMENTE ORCAZO QUE MAS FEO Y NO RESPIRAS.. FEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chainsaw man (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Has dicho fotos, no has dicho que tengan que ser reales



Tampoco dije que fueran de ti o de tu cuerpo si te vas a poner en ese plan... pero vamos, que deberia saber donde vives, asi que ten cuidado no vaya a robarte a la perra y pida de rescate un beso de la princesa.

Por cierto, que tal va la perra? esta ya recuperada?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si yo no tengo ningún problema con ser un orco, no vivo de mi aspecto físico.



YA YA MIRA QUE ERES DESCARADO EHHH VIVES DE TU CULO....


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sigue buscando



Y mientras lo hace, su madre trabajando en el parking de camioneros para mantener su podrida vida.
Que cruz tiene la pobre con ese engendro.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> YA YA MIRA QUE ERES DESCARADO EHHH VIVES DE TU CULO....



En mi trabajo actual puedo ir al baño cuando quiera y esos minutos también me los pagan


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Tampoco dije que fueran de ti o de tu cuerpo si te vas a poner en ese plan... pero vamos, que deberia saber donde vives, asi que ten cuidado no vaya a robarte a la perra y pida de rescate un beso de la princesa.
> 
> Por cierto, que tal va la perra? esta ya recuperada?



No conozco a ninguna princesa.

La enana está mejor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, soy más tirando a mordor



¿Había princesas en Mordor?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ESCRIBO PERFECTAMENTE ORCAZO QUE MAS FEO Y NO RESPIRAS.. FEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Hay un problema de perspectiva, no es que nosotros seamos feos, es qué tú eres demasiado guapa. Con esas tetas y esos jamones, ese pelo y esos ojos... Pues normal que a tu lado luzcamos como uruk-hais. Podríamos de hacer de extras en la serie de El Señor de los Anillos sin necesidad de máscaras ni maquillaje.


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> YA YA MIRA QUE ERES DESCARADO EHHH VIVES DE TU CULO....



NO PROYECTEEEEEEEEEEESSS
NO PROYECTEEEEEEEEEEESSS,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En mi trabajo actual puedo ir al baño cuando quiera y esos minutos también me los pagan



AJÁAAA YA VEO YA..


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Había princesas en Mordor?



Por supuesto. Hasta entre orcos hay clases sociales


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> AJÁAAA YA VEO YA..
> Ver archivo adjunto 754858



Ves porno gay? Que guarrillo y perverso, ramontxu


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hay un problema de perspectiva, no es que nosotros seamos feos, es qué tú eres demasiado guapa. Con esas tetas y esos jamones, ese pelo y esos ojos... Pues normal que a tu lado luzcamos como uruk-hais. Podríamos de hacer de extras en la serie de El Señor de los Anillos sin necesidad de máscaras ni maquillaje.



NO QUE SE ROMPE LA CÁMARA... SOIS DEMASIADO FEOS, HE DE DARTE LA RAZÓN SOY PRECIOSA..


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TAL ASÍ? ME HAN DICHO QUE SE PARECE..
> Ver archivo adjunto 754778



 MELAFO!!!
Luego subo una


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO QUE SE ROMPE LA CÁMARA... SOIS DEMASIADO FEOS, HE DE DARTE LA RAZÓN SOY PRECIOSA..



Preciosa suena muy cursi, CA-CHON-DA, estás para parar un tren.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ves porno gay? Que guarrillo y perverso, ramontxu



ES A LO QUE TE DEDICAS A QUE TE LO PETEN.. YO NO VEO PORNO GAY NI SIN GAY.. ÉSO OS LO DEJO A VOSOTROS.. PUTOS CERDOS SALIDOS..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Preciosa suena muy cursi, CA-CHON-DA, estás para parar un tren.



CUIDADO QUE LES PONES CELOSOS A LOS TRAVELOS DEL HILO...


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO QUE SE ROMPE LA CÁMARA... SOIS DEMASIADO FEOS, HE DE DARTE LA RAZÓN SOY PRECIOSA..



Con las fotos que han colgado de tu careto asqueroso, haces vomitar a una cabra, y todo el foro se asusta y tiene pesadillas,


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TAL ASÍ? ME HAN DICHO QUE SE PARECE..
> Ver archivo adjunto 754778


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES A LO QUE TE DEDICAS A QUE TE LO PETEN.. YO NO VEO PORNO GAY NI SIN GAY.. ÉSO OS LO DEJO A VOSOTROS.. PUTOS CERDOS SALIDOS..



No, estoy de currante en una fábrica, no será que no lo he dicho veces


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CUIDADO QUE LES PONES CELOSOS A LOS TRAVELOS DEL HILO...



Creo que lo dice para que te calmes y dejes de hacer el ridículo, pero bueno


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por supuesto. Hasta entre orcos hay clases sociales



Pero no existe una monarquía orca, Sauron es el Dios - Rey al que veneran los orcos y demás criaturas de la oscuridad. Entre los orcos reina una suerte de tribalismo.


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ves porno gay? Que guarrillo y perverso, ramontxu



Cada vez se delata más el oligofrénico ese,


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CUIDADO QUE LES PONES CELOSOS A LOS TRAVELOS DEL HILO...



Normal que se pongan celosos ante tú 120 de pechonalidad.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Con las fotos que han colgado de tu careto asqueroso, haces vomitar a una cabra, y todo el foro se asusta y tiene pesadillas,



DE MI CARETO QUE CARETO? ÉSTE DE MI AVATAR? PORQUE EL MIO ES EL DE MI AVATAR. SIN EMBARGO EL TUYO SI ES ÉSTE.. Y DAS ASCO Y VÓMITOS..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Normal que se pongan celosos ante tú 120 de pechonalidad.



A ELLOS LES VÁ MÁS ESTO... MIRA EL MASIA HARGAY DOWMAN LAMIENDO , JJAJAJAA


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> DE MI CARETO QUE CARETO? ÉSTE DE MI AVATAR? PORQUE EL MIO ES EL DE MI AVATAR. SIN EMBARGO EL TUYO SI ES ÉSTE.. Y DAS ASCO Y VÓMITOS..
> Ver archivo adjunto 754882



Bueno "mi muñeca hinchable" dentro de poco te vuelvo a guardar en el armario, que por ahora ya he disfrutado mucho y me has alegrado el día con tus insultos y paranoias,


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A ELLOS LES VÁ MÁS ESTO... MIRA EL MASIA HARGAY DOWMAN LAMIENDO , JJAJAJAA
> Ver archivo adjunto 754887



Pero ponme fotos de tus pechotes o del conejito, que yo no soy maricón. Zanahoria para el conejo!!


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Ago 2021)

havaskal dijo:


>





Lo de los cuernos colgados del cinturón es verdad??? Es para brindar por Odín mientras escuchas el Warriors of the world?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 754864



COSA MÁS ASEXUAL NO?


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no te he dicho nunca que sea guapa



¿Eres PAWG?


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> ¿Eres PAWG?



Eso que es?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2021)

Me voy a comer, luego os leo.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Me voy a comer, luego os leo.



Va a seguir la fiesta


----------



## jorobachov (26 Ago 2021)

Estos hilos me nutren ... suelen darme estima sobre mi salud mental. Yo troleo pero es que en este hilo , se está hablando en serio.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

jorobachov dijo:


> Estos hilos me nutren ... suelen darme estima sobre mi salud mental. Yo troleo pero es que en este hilo , se está hablando en serio.



Es que se creen que la tipa soy yo. Es estupendo


----------



## Shudra (26 Ago 2021)

Por su reacción en el hilo y porque no para de entrar a contestar todos los mensajes diría que sí es ella. No le veo nada malo, se adivina un culazo enorme tipo esto:


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> COSA MÁS ASEXUAL NO?



La verdad que ni idea, me tiene en el ignore


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Por su reacción en el hilo y porque no para de entrar a contestar todos los mensajes diría que sí es ella. No le veo nada malo, se adivina un culazo enorme tipo esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 754907



Que no hombre, que lo divertido es ver qué películas se montan. Por eso entro tanto


----------



## Kholl (26 Ago 2021)

Pues melafo, o semefo segun se mire...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Me voy a comer, luego os leo.



ERES ÉSTE COMUNISTA INFILTRADO NO? https://twitter.com/ElGadsden


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ERES ÉSTE COMUNISTA INFILTRADO NO? https://twitter.com/ElGadsden



Me has pillado, que buena eres.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Me has pillado, que buena eres.



Y ESTOY Y ESTOY..


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y ESTOY Y ESTOY..



Aún estoy sin dormir


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Aún estoy sin dormir



¿No has dormido en toda la noche?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿No has dormido en toda la noche?



Yo trabajo en turno fijo de noche. De 22:00 a 6:00


----------



## Mentalharm (26 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No has visto la catedral?



Ya bueno aquí también tenemos iglesias pero son elementos decorativos. No nunca he ido a Burgos


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Ya bueno aquí también tenemos iglesias pero son elementos decorativos. No nunca he ido a Burgos



La ciudad es muy bonita, te la recomiendo


----------



## jorobachov (26 Ago 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Por su reacción en el hilo y porque no para de entrar a contestar todos los mensajes diría que sí es ella. No le veo nada malo, se adivina un culazo enorme tipo esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 754907



Pues ese culo esta pidiendo a gritos un vagón de enganche por atrás


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

No creo en la magia


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Ago 2021)

Yo a veces me pregunto si ese personaje llamado aria pro justa y legal , existe.

No creo, Es demasiado creepy, no?


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Ago 2021)

Quiero creer que es un personaje inventado, caso contrario significaría que hay gente muy enferma mental. A veces pienso que este tal azog, es ella o o él.

Digamos, a veces pienso que ese azog tiene una cuenta paralela con la tocada esta. Espero...

Caso contrario, bueno, quiere decir que este sitio está plagado de enfermos mentales.


----------



## Mentalharm (26 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo a veces me pregunto si ese personaje llamado aria pro justa y legal , existe.
> 
> No creo, Es demasiado creepy, no?



Imaginate que resulta ser una tia de verdad pero es tan psicopata que solo en el foro desata su verdadero ser y en la vida real no es ni media mosquita muerta que pasa desapercibida hasta que enganche a un tonto y le acabe cortando los huevos de un mordisco en la luna de miel. Terrorífico verdad?



Pues no. Es un gordo con los dedos llenos de Riskettos, lo cual da menos miedo, pero si mas cringe.


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Imaginate que resulta ser una tia de verdad pero es tan psicopata que solo en el foro desata su verdadero ser y en la vida real no es ni media mosquita muerta que pasa desapercibida hasta que enganche a un tonto y le acabe cortando los huevos de un mordisco en la luna de miel. Terrorífico verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> Pues no. Es un gordo con los dedos llenos de Riskettos, lo cual da menos miedo, pero si mas cringe.




Realmente leerla, asusta. Pone montones de imágenes que nadie sabe de donde saca ni de lo que habla. Parece una persona desquiciada.

La he leído atacar a quien se trata este tema y como lo ha hecho conmigo, siempre con los mismos "argumentos".


Espero que sea una cuenta clon de azog (medio obvio por como la "admira") y en ese caso, ya es también cuestión de tratar con enfermos mentales.

Sinceramente no se que pensar. Sería preferible que fuera un clon que el tal azog se invento, porque en caso de ser cierto que esta persona exista, es realmente para empezar a investigar que sucede con la sociedad.

Si fuera cierto que existe, entonces no se. Debo suponer que posee un grado grave de paranoia. De otra manera sería imposible.


----------



## mendeley (26 Ago 2021)

No alimenteis el ego de esta subnormal, que os utiliza para soltar su frase de mierda para no perder el contacto con la realidad y sobrellevar la mierda de vida que tiene.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Realmente leerla, asusta. Pone montones de imágenes que nadie sabe de donde saca ni de lo que habla. *Parece una persona desquiciada*.
> 
> La he leído atacar a quien se trata este tema y como lo ha hecho conmigo, siempre con los mismos "argumentos".
> 
> ...



En serio? No nos habíamos dado cuenta nadie


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Ago 2021)

Al parecer, a muchos les da igual. El tal azog, es el que alimenta a su clon, no?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (26 Ago 2021)

No fotos, no party


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Al parecer, a muchos les da igual. El tal azog, es el que alimenta a su clon, no?



Como se dice, "Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres" azog el pajeador, o es un clon o un lame-calzoncillos del PROCERD@ FECAL y pueden ir del brazo juntos.
Como es mi "muñeca hinchable" lo voy a sacar un rato del armarío, para reirme un rato del travelo paranoico manospeludas, y mearme en su cara,


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo a veces me pregunto si ese personaje llamado aria pro justa y legal , existe.
> 
> No creo, Es demasiado creepy, no?



Aquí lo único que no existe son los reportes,


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2021)

Viva el metal


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Ago 2021)

donde está la foto de la gorda?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> donde está la foto de la gorda?



No hay


----------



## masia (26 Ago 2021)

El travelo, está de cruising y por eso todavía no ha aparecido a esa hora, a insultar, y calumniar,


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Al parecer, a muchos les da igual. El tal azog, es el que alimenta a su clon, no?



No, hombre, no, yo soy bien conocido por estos lares. Llevo por aquí desde el 2012 y básicamente, cuando me aburro, entro a trolear. A lo largo de los años he trabado amistad con gente del foro y sí, ProAria es una mujer.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Ago 2021)

*Ella está gorda y es fea,*
*Es sordomuda y cogea,*
*Pero en la cama se lo hace muy bien.*


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No, hombre, no, yo soy bien conocido por estos lares. Llevo por aquí desde el 2012 y básicamente, cuando me aburro, entro a trolear. A lo largo de los años he trabado amistad con gente del foro y sí, ProAria es una mujer.




A mí me da la sensación que es tu parte femenina y la has retratado así, como te gustaría.

Debo decirte que tu gusto es una mierda. Si las fotos que pusieron fueran ciertas, te encantan los cachalotes y a mí parecer, te has hecho el clon de tu cachalote favorito para atacar a aquellos que no te caen bien.

En fin. En cualquier caso, fuera como fuera, digamos que en tu caso y en el de "ella" estamos tratando con personas, como se dice hoy en día?

Con CUALIDADES ESPECIALES?


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> A mí me da la sensación que es tu parte femenina y la has retratado así, como te gustaría.
> 
> Debo decirte que tu gusto es una mierda. Si las fotos que pusieron fueran ciertas, te encantan los cachalotes y a mí parecer, te has hecho el clon de tu cachalote favorito para atacar a aquellos que no te caen bien.
> 
> ...



Desde cuando a quien se pasa por todo el foro insultando y calumniando con graves acusaciones falsas que rayan el delito telemático, se les llama CUALIDADES ESPECIALES???????????
A ver como lo ves tú y juzgas de manera objetiva y con sentido común.
No va a ser posible, por eso la cobardía del anonimato de la pantalla, pero pillarlo en persona, el travelo a la UCI y yo a la carcel.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Desde cuando a quien se pasa por todo el foro insultando y calumniando con graves acusaciones falsas que rayan el delito telemático, se les llama *CUALIDADES ESPECIALES???????????*
> A ver como lo ves tú y juzgas de manera objetiva y con sentido común.
> No va a ser posible, por eso la cobardía del anonimato de la pantalla, pero pillarlo en persona, el travelo a la UCI y yo a la carcel.


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

Es solo una manera de decir, yo creo que azog y blancaariaylegal son las mismas personas.

Arzog, es el problema. El se ha inventado a el cachalote y está todo el santo día insistiendo. El cachalote ariaylegal es su clon.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Es solo una manera de decir, yo creo que azog y blancaariaylegal son las mismas personas.
> 
> Arzog, es el problema. El se ha inventado a el cachalote y está todo el santo día insistiendo. El cachalote ariaylegal es su clon.



No, no creo que sean las mismas personas. El pelirrojo solamente da alas al otro


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no creo que sean las mismas personas. El pelirrojo solamente da alas al otro




No creo. el tal azog es la misma persona...


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No creo. el tal azog es la misma persona...



Bueno, al fin y al no que más dará quien sean


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No creo. el tal azog es la misma persona...



Siendo de 2.013, es raro que no te hayas dado cuenta que azog el pajeador, también "lame-bragueó " con una tal Ibis, hasta que desapareció, y ahora se dedica a lamer los calzoncillos del travelo Toni Agut de Bot (Tarragona).
Dios los cria y ellos se juntan.
Edit;El PROCERD@ FECAL lo han echado de varios foros, por su insistente paranoia.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Siendo de 2.013, es raro que no te hayas dado cuenta que azog el pajeador, también "lame-bragueó " con una tal Ibis, hasta que desapareció, y ahora se dedica a lamer los calzoncillos del travelo Toni Agut de Bot (Tarragona).
> Dios los cria y ellos se juntan.



A ibis la conozco yo. No sé qué líos tendrian ni quiero saberlo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (27 Ago 2021)

No sé qué es más ridículo, si los Jebis poniendo cuernos, los tolais poniendo victorias y pulgar arriba, o los Mara salvatruchas exhibiendo sus manos pisadas por aplanadoras…


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> No sé qué es más ridículo, si los Jebis poniendo cuernos, los tolais poniendo victorias y pulgar arriba, o los Mara salvatruchas exhibiendo sus manos pisadas por aplanadoras…



Los cuernos que se ponen son por culpa de este señor


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Ago 2021)

Coño, pues tiene un polvete majo. 

El rollo heavy es un horror, yo soy más de jazz y blues. Pero un polvete tiene la Jevitronka; las cosas, como son.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Coño, pues tiene un polvete majo.
> 
> El rollo heavy es un horror, yo soy más de jazz y blues. Pero un polvete tiene la Jevitronka; las cosas, como son.



Búscala y se lo cuentas


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Búscala y se lo cuentas



Ah, ¿no eres tú?
No me he leído todo el hilo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los cuernos que se ponen son por culpa de este señor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 756372



Ya ya, si yo también era Javi metal…


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ah, ¿no eres tú?
> No me he leído todo el hilo.



Pues claro que no, solo son cosas de trols


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ya ya, si yo también era Javi metal…



Unas fantas? Te enseñaré mis fotos raales


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A ibis la conozco yo. No sé qué líos tendrian ni quiero saberlo



Ese tema lo he leído de los veteranos del lugar, y no fúe la única, ya que también hubo otra "presunta" fémina que le lamía por donde pisaba.
Ahora el muy gilipollas, se ha tragado de que es una mujer-modelo con estudios, viuda y con 6 larvas,
ÉL mismo ha confesado que tiene graves problemas de relaciones sociales y está hecho un "dorito-cueva" y a penas sale de su pueblo.
A ese, si un día chaparan burbuja lo veo "zuizidado" en 3,2,1, es parte de su vida.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

PUTO ESCORIA BASTARDO HAY QUE CORTARTE YA LA PUTA CABEZA VEN SI TIENES COJONES DE MIERDA, QUE TE REBANO LA CABEZA VACÍA Y CALVA QUE GASTAS CAGONRO DEL 66... BASTARDO PEDERASTA HIJO DE MIL PUTAS COME POLLAS Y MARICÓN, QUE TE HA JODIDO A BASE DE BIEN EL CSI REAL QUE TE HA CAIDO. . _ . JO DE TE ABORTO DE PUTA ! @masia

[IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*masia
Madmaxista*
Desde 7 Oct 2017 Mensajes 5.212 Reputación 15.507 Lugar Lejos de todo y cerca de nada

hace 12 minutos

Nuevo
Añadir marcador
#333



> Jevitronka dijo:
> A ibis la conozco yo. No sé qué líos tendrian ni quiero saberlo



Ese tema lo he leído de los veteranos del lugar, y no fúe la única, ya que también hubo otra "presunta" fémina que le lamía por donde pisaba.
Ahora el muy gilipollas, se ha tragado de que es una mujer-modelo con estudios, viuda y con 6 larvas,
ÉL mismo ha confesado que tiene graves problemas de relaciones sociales y está hecho un "dorito-cueva" y a penas sale de su pueblo.
A ese, si un día chaparan burbuja lo veo "zuizidado" en 3,2,1, es parte de su vida.

Zanx Cita Citar
Reportar


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PUTO ESCORIA BASTARDO HAY QUE CORTARTE YA LA PUTA CABEZA VEN SI TIENES COJONES DE MIERDA, QUE TE REBANO LA CABEZA VACÍA Y CALVA QUE GASTAS CAGONRO DEL 66... BASTARDO PEDERASTA HIJO DE MIL PUTAS COME POLLAS Y MARICÓN, QUE TE HA JODIDO A BASE DE BIEN EL CSI REAL QUE TE HA CAIDO. . _ . JO DE TE ABORTO DE PUTA ! @masia
> 
> [IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
> *masia
> ...




Azog. Nadie te cree...


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Siendo de 2.013, es raro que no te hayas dado cuenta que azog el pajeador, también "lame-bragueó " con una tal Ibis, hasta que desapareció, y ahora se dedica a lamer los calzoncillos del travelo Toni Agut de Bot (Tarragona).
> Dios los cria y ellos se juntan.
> Edit;El PROCERD@ FECAL lo han echado de varios foros, por su insistente paranoia.




Es que jamás me dediqué a ver las locuras que escriben por estos lares. Pero para mí, es obvio que el azog es ariajustaylegal. Es su clon. Está perdido el pobre...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Es que jamás me dediqué a ver las locuras que escriben por estos lares. Pero para mí, es obvio que el azog es ariajustaylegal. Es su clon. Está perdido el pobre...



PERDIDO ESTÁS TÚ PUTO LOCO CM MULTINICKS.. CAGONRO JODETE QUE YA TODOS SABEN QUIEN ERES, ÉSO NO LO VAS A PODER NEGAR POR MUCHO MULTI LAMECULOS QUE TE HAGAS Y MUCHO ACOSO A MI Y MÁS GENTE HAGAS. PUTO PEDERASTA CRIMINAL CALVO ENANO Y SUBNORMAL...


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PERDIDO ESTÁS TÚ PUTO LOCO CM MULTINICKS.. CAGONRO JODETE QUE YA TODOS SABEN QUIEN ERES, ÉSO NO LO VAS A PODER NEGAR POR MUCHO MULTI LAMECULOS QUE TE HAGAS Y MUCHO ACOSO A MI Y MÁS GENTE HAGAS. PUTO PEDERASTA CRIMINAL CALVO ENANO Y SUBNORMAL...




A ver retardado mental. Quien soy yo según tus paranoias? A ver. Espero.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Ese tema lo he leído de los veteranos del lugar, y no fúe la única, ya que también hubo otra "presunta" fémina que le lamía por donde pisaba.
> Ahora el muy gilipollas, se ha tragado de que es una mujer-modelo con estudios, viuda y con 6 larvas,
> ÉL mismo ha confesado que tiene graves problemas de relaciones sociales y está hecho un "dorito-cueva" y a penas sale de su pueblo.
> A ese, si un día chaparan burbuja lo veo "zuizidado" en 3,2,1, es parte de su vida.



El pelirrojo no parece mal tío, pero sí que por lo que le leo está muy solo y su trabajo no es que le emocioné, pero paga las facturas. Situación parecida a la que tenemos muchos aquí.

Lo que le pasa es que es demasiado confiado y le estará soltando información personal a ramontxu a cambio de fotos de rusas que usará en su contra tarde o temprano. Hay que ser inocente o no tener mucho que perder para fiarse del ramontxu.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El pelirrojo no parece mal tío, pero sí que por lo que le leo está muy solo y su trabajo no es que le emocioné, pero paga las facturas. Situación parecida a la que tenemos muchos aquí.
> 
> Lo que le pasa es que es demasiado confiado y le estará soltando información personal a ramontxu a cambio de fotos de rusas que usará en su contra tarde o temprano. Hay que ser inocente o no tener mucho que perder para fiarse del ramontxu.



QUE TE MUERAS YONKI MENUDA VOZ DE CANI DERROIDO COMEPOLLAS Y DROGADO FUMA PUROS TIENES PUTO CALVO..https://voca.ro/12QzHsSYum1B


----------



## Miss Andorra (27 Ago 2021)

Pues de cara es bastante mona.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUE TE MUERAS YONKI MENUDA VOZ DE CANI DERROIDO COMEPOLLAS Y DROGADO FUMA PUROS TIENES PUTO CALVO..https://voca.ro/12QzHsSYum1B



Ramontxu, que te está dando el brote, mira a ver qué las pirulas no te hayan caducado


----------



## Tagghino (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El pelirrojo no parece mal tío, pero sí que por lo que le leo está muy solo y su trabajo no es que le emocioné, pero paga las facturas. Situación parecida a la que tenemos muchos aquí.
> 
> Lo que le pasa es que es demasiado confiado y le estará soltando información personal a ramontxu a cambio de fotos de rusas que usará en su contra tarde o temprano. Hay que ser inocente o no tener mucho que perder para fiarse del ramontxu.



Y cómo va el tema?

A cuala de todas las afotos que pusieron eres tú?

No tendrás rabo y serás calbo, derruido, gordo y con chupa de Iron Maiden virdat?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Y cómo va el tema?
> 
> A cuala de todas las afots que pusieron eres tú?
> 
> No tendrás rabo y serás calbo, derruido, gordo y con chupa de Iron Maiden virdat?



Pues por lo que veo ninguna foto es mía. Están más perdidos que Santiago Abascal en una mani del 8M.

Menudo club de fans que le están creando a la pobre chavala de la foto, si un día se hace forera va a flipar


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUE TE MUERAS YONKI MENUDA VOZ DE CANI DERROIDO COMEPOLLAS Y DROGADO FUMA PUROS TIENES PUTO CALVO..https://voca.ro/12QzHsSYum1B




Tu caso es de capirote. Una "mujer" habla así? No lo creo. Creo que azog ha creado a su alter ego, supuestamente, femenino.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ramontxu, que te está dando el brote, mira a ver qué las pirulas no te hayan caducado



       PUTO MARICÓNNN JEVITONTOOOOOOO !


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Tu caso es de capirote. Una "mujer" habla así? No lo creo. Creo que azog ha creado a su alter ego, supuestamente, femenino.



COMEPOLLAS CON EL CULO EN LLAMAS... JAJAJAJA


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Tu caso es de capirote. Una "mujer" habla así? No lo creo. Creo que azog ha creado a su alter ego, supuestamente, femenino.



Menudo ejemplo para los hijos, esto con Franco no pasaba


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PUTO MARICÓNNN JEVITONTOOOOOOO !
> Ver archivo adjunto 756425



No mientes al nodriza, que estará a sus cosas


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Menudo ejemplo para los hijos, esto con Franco no pasaba


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No mientes al nodriza, que estará a sus cosas



COMIENDO POLLAS A TRAVELOS.. SI ERES TÚ HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ME CAGO EN TU PUTO ADN FÍJATE TÚ ESCORIA..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> COMIENDO POLLAS A TRAVELOS.. SI ERES TÚ HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ME CAGO EN TU PUTO ADN FÍJATE TÚ ESCORIA..
> Ver archivo adjunto 756428



Cada día me sacas una foto nueva, me siento como Ana Obregón


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> COMEPOLLAS CON EL CULO EN LLAMAS... JAJAJAJA
> Ver archivo adjunto 756427




A ver, azog, me dirás que tengo yo que ver con esa imagen. Lo digo y lo repito y no veo que puedas demostrar nada.

Azog, tanto te gusta hacerte pasar por lo que no eres?


No, mujer, no eres azog.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> A ver, azog, me dirás que tengo yo que ver con esa imagen. Lo digo y lo repito y no veo que puedas demostrar nada.
> 
> Azog, tanto te gusta hacerte pasar por lo que no eres?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

Azog es proari@justa y legal. Ningun hombre normal haría lo que hace Azog. Ergo: Azog es proaria@justaylegal.

El pobre tipo no tiene vida.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (27 Ago 2021)

Melafo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cada día me sacas una foto nueva, me siento como Ana Obregón



*YONKARRA TRAGA POLLAS Y DUCADOS A VER SI TE METES UNA SOBRE DOSIS Y TE MUERES REVENTADO YA PUTA ESCORIA PEDERASTA.. Vocaroo | Online voice recorder*


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

Azog. pobre tipo, viene aca y trae a su clon "femenino"....


----------



## elmegaduque (27 Ago 2021)

Hiper follable.


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

Oime Azog! Has oído esa mierda? Nadie que lo oya le dará importancia. AZOG!!!


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> *YONKARRA TRAGA POLLAS Y DUCADOS A VER SI TE METES UNA SOBRE DOSIS Y TE MUERES REVENTADO YA PUTA ESCORIA PEDERASTA.. Vocaroo | Online voice recorder*



Al menos es una mujer de verdad. No como tú, Pinocho.

No te preocupes, si lo quieres fuerte, fuerte.... Algún día serás una mujer de verdad.


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Hiper follable.




No me llama la atención, es obvio que AZOG te atrae y te obnibula, verdad?


----------



## Tagghino (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues por lo que veo ninguna foto es mía. Están más perdidos que Santiago Abascal en una mani del 8M.
> 
> Menudo club de fans que le están creando a la pobre chavala de la foto, si un día se hace forera va a flipar



Pues habría que invitarla oyes, los virgendoritos necesitamos una musa  

Y cuala chavala es? Entre tanta afoto nusé cuál es la ganadora


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> *YONKARRA TRAGA POLLAS Y DUCADOS A VER SI TE METES UNA SOBRE DOSIS Y TE MUERES REVENTADO YA PUTA ESCORIA PEDERASTA.. Vocaroo | Online voice recorder*



No tomo dronjas ilegales, soy una chica sana. Además hay que dejartelas todas a ti


----------



## Nebulosas (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> *YONKARRA TRAGA POLLAS Y DUCADOS A VER SI TE METES UNA SOBRE DOSIS Y TE MUERES REVENTADO YA PUTA ESCORIA PEDERASTA.. Vocaroo | Online voice recorder*




el clon de Azog, esta vaca, no me responde. Por qué será?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Pues habría que invitarla oyes, los virgendoritos necesitamos una musa
> 
> Y cuala chavala es? Entre tanta afoto nusé cuál es la ganadora



Se ve que alguna de la foto del OP. Ni las conozco, por el aspecto me llevan unos cuantos años


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (27 Ago 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si esa es de verdad la jevitronka es la mas guapa del muestrario teratológico.



Si eso iba a decir, cómo es aquello de lo que en peores plazas y tal....?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

Jajajajajaja me descojono con Toni Agut el gordo obeso que está detrás de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , las fotos de mi supuesto multi son tan falsas como las mías.
      
Gracias por avisarme @Jevitronka , voy a reírme un rato con el demente antes de volver a meterlo en el refrigerador.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> *YONKARRA TRAGA POLLAS Y DUCADOS A VER SI TE METES UNA SOBRE DOSIS Y TE MUERES REVENTADO YA PUTA ESCORIA PEDERASTA.. Vocaroo | Online voice recorder*



¿Otro día saltandote la medicación Toni?.
¿sabe tu psiquiatra que pasas de tomar lo que te receta?.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Jajajajajaja me descojono con Toni Agut el gordo obeso que está detrás de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , las fotos de mi supuesto multi son tan falsas como las mías.
> 
> Gracias por avisarme @Jevitronka , voy a reírme un rato con el demente antes de volver a meterlo en el refrigerador.



De nada, nodriza, para eso estamos. Y además tenemos un multi nuevo, dale la bienvenida


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De nada, nodriza, para eso estamos. Y además tenemos un multi nuevo, dale la bienvenida



Quién es el afortunado?, no me hagas repasar todo el hilo.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Quién es el afortunado?, no me hagas repasar todo el hilo.



@Nebulosas es nuestro nuevo compañero


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> @Nebulosas es nuestro nuevo compañero



Bienvenido al club de Multis míos @Nebulosas .


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Otro día saltandote la medicación Toni?.
> ¿sabe tu psiquiatra que pasas de tomar lo que te receta?.



!!!EEHHHHH!!! Que pasa TRONCO???
Y dicho con propiedad, que tu eres el tronco y los demás tus ramas,


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!!EEHHHHH!!! Que pasa TRONCO???
> Y dicho con propiedad, que tu eres el tronco y los demás tus ramas,



Nos falta @Crisopa aquí. Hace mucho que no asoma


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!!EEHHHHH!!! Que pasa TRONCO???
> Y dicho con propiedad, que tu eres el tronco y los demás tus ramas,



Ya ves multi @masia , nuestro multi @Jevitronka me avisó de que Toni estaba desatado en este hilo y he venido a descojonarme un ratito de el.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

AVRE Y TRAGA PERRO PVTOOOOOOOOOOOOO MULTINICKS DOWNMAN JEVITONTO CRISCOCAINÓMANO MASIA HARGAY NEBULOSO Y CIA


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ya ves multi @masia , nuestro multi @Jevitronka me avisó de que Toni estaba desatado en este hilo y he venido a descojonarme un ratito de el.



Según el PROCARROÑ@ FECAL si eres tú y tus multis, como es posible que siendo del 02/19, algunos seamos más antiguos 
Mi no entender


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

Ya que el hilo va de fotos pongamos alguna de la mascota del foro @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL .


Esta es de un foro de la competencia, donde se hacía llamar jajejijoju.


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> AVRE Y TRAGA PERRO PVTOOOOOOOOOOOOO MULTINICKS DOWNMAN JEVITONTO CRISCOCAINÓMANO MASIA HARGAY NEBULOSO Y CIA



Hala, reportado por insultos,


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> AVRE Y TRAGA PERRO PVTOOOOOOOOOOOOO MULTINICKS DOWNMAN JEVITONTO CRISCOCAINÓMANO MASIA HARGAY NEBULOSO Y CIA



Pero ¿de qué te quejas? Ya que no vienes a buscarnos nos reunimos todos aquí para que sueltes a la ertzaña, a los mosos a caballo, al ejército, a los talibanes y a lo que quieras soltarnos. ¡Te esperamos!


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Según el PROCARROÑ@ FECAL si eres tú y tus multis, como es posible que siendo del 02/19, algunos seamos más antiguos
> Mi no entender



Muero


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> AVRE Y TRAGA PERRO PVTOOOOOOOOOOOOO MULTINICKS DOWNMAN JEVITONTO CRISCOCAINÓMANO MASIA HARGAY NEBULOSO Y CIA



Hola Toni, no ejerces de ama esta noche engañando a incautos?.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Según el PROCARROÑ@ FECAL si eres tú y tus multis, como es posible que siendo del 02/19, algunos seamos más antiguos
> Mi no entender



Es una de sus múltiples pilladas que demuestra que se inventa todo lo que rebuzna.


----------



## Papá el brujo (27 Ago 2021)

Por que todas las heavys son obesas?


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Es una de sus múltiples pilladas que demuestra que se inventa todo lo que rebuzna.



Y cuando dice que Hargay66 es multi tuyo, y casi es socio fundador del foro????
Yo seguir sin entender


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

@HARLEY66 , que me olvido de ti


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> @HARLEY66 , que me olvido de ti



Capasau? Acabo de llegar a casa...


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Capasau? Acabo de llegar a casa...



Estamos de cubatas todos los multis, nos faltabas tu


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y cuando dice que Hargay66 es multi tuyo, y casi es socio fundador del foro????
> Yo seguir sin entender



Ha dicho de mi cosas mucho más ridículas, como que soy @Daeneryѕ y moderador de burbuja.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ha dicho de mi cosas mucho más ridículas, como que soy @Daeneryѕ y moderador de burbuja.



Voy a jugar un poco


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Capasau? Acabo de llegar a casa...



Pues nada que eres uno de mis multis más antiguos del foro, estámos reunidos debatiendo sobre las paridas que cuenta ramontxujustoylegal.


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estamos de cubatas todos los multis, nos faltabas tu



ah vale... es que he pasado todo el dia fuera y acabo de llegar.... la ha vuelto a liar Manolito?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

No teníamos que haber venido todos, Ramontxu se ha asustado y dado a la fuga.


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> ah vale... es que he pasado todo el dia fuera y acabo de llegar.... la ha vuelto a liar Manolito?



Es una putada los ataques de almorranas y tener que postear desde el bidet, y a tubo diario de Hemoal y no hace efecto, hasta a mi me daría un brote psicótico


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

Hay hilo nuevo, dejad de darme publicidad de una puta vez, que soy una chica tímida


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay hilo nuevo, dejad de darme publicidad de una puta vez, que soy una chica tímida



y las tetas?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> y las tetas?



Que las busque ramontxu


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> AVRE Y TRAGA PERRO PVTOOOOOOOOOOOOO MULTINICKS DOWNMAN JEVITONTO CRISCOCAINÓMANO MASIA HARGAY NEBULOSO Y CIA



Ojalá te mueras como el Capitán Garfio que quiso rascarse los "buebos" y se equivoco de mano,


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No teníamos que haber venido todos, Ramontxu se ha asustado y dado a la fuga.



Habrá ido a la rotonda con su madre a ver si cae alguna "chapa" y saca para pagar el ADSL.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Habrá ido a la rotonda con su madre a ver si cae alguna "chapa" y saca para pagar el ADSL.



Yo apuesto más porque la llevan, con toda la familia


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo apuesto más porque la llevan, con toda la familia
> Ver archivo adjunto 756487



        
Pues yo no puedo esperarla más, tengo un compromiso ineludible.
Te dejo como multi de guardia jevitronca, mi multi masía se acuesta pronto.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues yo no puedo esperarla más, tengo un compromiso ineludible.
> Te dejo como multi de guardia jevitronca, mi multi masía se acuesta pronto.



No se lo que duraré, ya tengo sueño


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Ojalá te mueras como el Capitán Garfio que quiso rascarse los "buebos" y se equivoco de mano,


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues yo no puedo esperarla más, tengo un compromiso ineludible.
> Te dejo como multi de guardia jevitronca, mi multi masía se acuesta pronto.



No seas tan "finolis" nos dices que tienes folleteo y punto, que hay confi.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> No seas tan "finolis" nos dices que tienes folleteo y punto, que hay confi.



O aquí follamos todos o ramontxu al rio


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No se lo que duraré, ya tengo sueño



VAS A TRAGAR POLLAS HIJO DE PUTA? VÁ QUE EL CULO YA TE ARDE PUERCO JEVITONTO..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> VAS A TRAGAR POLLAS HIJO DE PUTA? VÁ QUE EL CULO YA TE ARDE PUERCO JEVITONTO..
> Ver archivo adjunto 756519



Te acabamos de abrir un hilo para que te calmes. Pásate y ya nos cuentas quienes son el resto de compañeros


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te acabamos de abrir un hilo para que te calmes. Pásate y ya nos cuentas quienes son el resto de compañeros


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 756522



A veces me gustaría saber de dónde sacas tanto tiempo para buscar fotos. Es impresionante, eres como google


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te acabamos de abrir un hilo para que te calmes. Pásate y ya nos cuentas quienes son el resto de compañeros



ya ha aparecido? Cómo van las mayúsculas?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> ya ha aparecido? Cómo van las mayúsculas?



Lo tienes en el ignore?


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> O aquí follamos todos o ramontxu al rio



Al rio, al rio, pero reitero que sabe nadar y aprendió en un estanque para follarse a los patos,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A veces me gustaría saber de dónde sacas tanto tiempo para buscar fotos. Es impresionante, eres como google



DE TUS AMIGOS QUE ME LAS PASAN. AMIGOS QUE TE VENDEN PEDAZO DE HIJO DE PUTA... NO TE QUIERE NADIE NI TU MADRE LA MUERTA LA CERDA QUE BIEN ESTÁ ENTRE TIERRA..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Al rio, al rio, pero reitero que sabe nadar y aprendió en un estanque para follarse a los patos,


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Al rio, al rio, pero reitero que sabe nadar y aprendió en un estanque para follarse a los patos,



Mal negocio,tienes razón,la mierda flota. Mira el Ganges


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo tienes en el ignore?



si, ahora sí... lo voy metiendo y sacando, pero ultimamente estaba muuuyyy pesado y lo metí.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> DE TUS AMIGOS QUE ME LAS PASAN. AMIGOS QUE TE VENDEN PEDAZO DE HIJO DE PUTA... NO TE QUIERE NADIE NI TU MADRE LA MUERTA LA CERDA QUE BIEN ESTÁ ENTRE TIERRA..



La mía acaba de llamarme para darme el coñazo hace una hora. No sabía que el 5G llegaba hasta el más allá


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La mía acaba de llamarme para darme el coñazo hace una hora. No sabía que el 5G llegaba hasta el más allá



MANDALE UN ESCUPITAJO Y TRUÑO DE MI PARTE AL MÁS ALLÁ. CON TODO EL CARIÑO DE LA PROARIA.. JAJAJA


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> si, ahora sí... lo voy metiendo y sacando, pero ultimamente estaba muuuyyy pesado y lo metí.



Ahora está metiendo fotos de un señor añadiendo pollas con un estilo de Photoshop nefasto.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> MANDALE UN ESCUPITAJO Y TRUÑO DE MI PARTE AL MÁS ALLÁ. CON TODO EL CARIÑO DE LA PROARIA.. JAJAJA



Si es que no está allí. Debes de haberte confundido, para variar


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ahora está metiendo fotos de un señor añadiendo pollas con un estilo de Photoshop nefasto.



y ese señor eres tú, yo o todos un poco según el momento?


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> si, ahora sí... lo voy metiendo y sacando, pero ultimamente estaba muuuyyy pesado y lo metí.



Yo igual, como es mi "muñeca hinchable", lo saco un rato, le hago una lluvia dorada en su asquerosa cara, y lo vuelvo a guardar.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> y ese señor eres tú, yo o todos un poco según el momento?



Ni puta idea. Dice que se las ha pasado un amigo mío, pero es que no tengo amigis de su quinta. Debe de haber abierto el álbum familiar


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Yo igual, como es mi "muñeca hinchable", lo saco un rato, le hago una lluvia dorada en su asquerosa cara, y lo vuelvo a guardar.



HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAA TRAGAPOLLAS ME CAGO EN TUS MUERTOS HIJO DE PUTA!

CAGONRO 66 ...


----------



## masia (27 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAA TRAGAPOLLAS ME CAGO EN TUS MUERTOS HIJO DE PUTA!
> Ver archivo adjunto 756530
> CAGONRO 66 ...



Como tengo que decírtelo que tus insultos me la ponen "morcillona" y por eso te saco del armario cuando me apetece.
NOPAREEEESSS, SIGUEEEE, SIGUEEEEEE,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Como tengo que decírtelo que tus insultos me la ponen "morcillona" y por eso te saco del armario cuando me apetece.
> NOPAREEEESSS, SIGUEEEE, SIGUEEEEEE,



SI NO SE TE EMPINA YA HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## masia (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SI NO SE TE EMPINA YA HIJO DE PUTA



Bueno mi muñequita hinchable, hasta otro rato y en nada te meto en el armario, 
Aquí te vas a quedar reventado con tus almorranas gangrenosas y sufriendo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Bueno mi muñequita hinchable, hasta otro rato y en nada te meto en el armario,
> Aquí te vas a quedar reventado con tus almorranas gangrenosas y sufriendo.



CAGONRO IN FIRE. IN 3. 2 1


----------



## Pura Sangre (28 Ago 2021)

buenas cartucheras para guardar las Colt


----------



## .AzaleA. (28 Ago 2021)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Y que no falte la chaqueta atada a la cintura para ahorrarse el guardarropía





ULTRAPACO dijo:


>





Jake el perro dijo:


> El jersey del Pryca es superheavy




No me acordaba de este hilo...

Pues me parece muy entrañable el mundo metal. Está en vías de extinción.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ago 2021)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> No me acordaba de este hilo...
> 
> Pues me parece muy entrañable el mundo metal. Está en vías de extinción.



No, goza de bastante salud, aunque se ha edulcoradl


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no creo que sean las mismas personas. El pelirrojo solamente da alas al otro



Hay que echar gasolina al fuego que sino se apaga. Yo me lo paso teta.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A ibis la conozco yo. No sé qué líos tendrian ni quiero saberlo



Pues a mí me gustaría saberlo, porque paradójicamente, soy el que menos sabe sobre ese tema. 

Porque normalmente cuando dos personas tienen líos hablan y si son personas normales arreglan diferencias. Yo he dado sobradas muestras de ser dialogante, pero claro, Ibis a mí no me ha dicho nada, si tiene "problemas" conmigo, que me lo diga para poder llegar a un entendimiento. Yo no soy adivino.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

Jo que bien Forero me entra por privado y me dedica videopaja... Diiooosssss quien fuese mano que pollones se gastan.... Buuuffff


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jo que bien Forero me entra por privado y me dedica videopaja... Diiooosssss quien fuese mano que pollones se gastan.... Buuuffff



lo que haga falta para nuestra querida Proaria


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> lo que haga falta para nuestra querida Proaria



Ya sabes.. Vídeo que se ve mejor... Osea creeis que soy de piedra o que cabrones! Dan ganas de traspasar la pantalla y saltar encima


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ya sabes.. Vídeo que se ve mejor... Osea creeis que soy de piedra o que cabrones! Dan ganas de traspasar la pantalla y saltar encima


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


>



Uuummmmm


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jo que bien Forero me entra por privado y me dedica videopaja... Diiooosssss quien fuese mano que pollones se gastan.... Buuuffff



Será tu otra personalidad haciéndote jugarretas, gordo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

@Cipotecon entra allí en privado..


----------



## Lubinillo (28 Ago 2021)

Habra que veros a vosotros con 50 años si llegáis.
Jevitronka si eres esa que dicen, yo te daría y la mayoría de los que dicen que no también. Lo único que no me imagino a una jevy en plan sexy.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> @Cipotecon entra allí en privado..



Ahora no puedo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Habra que veros a vosotros con 50 años si llegáis.
> Jevitronka si eres esa que dicen, yo te daría y la mayoría de los que dicen que no también. Lo único que no me imagino a una jevy en plan sexy.



Es un travolo feo me lo han asegurado porque lo vieron.. No se si es que os gustan los travolos o que.. Aquí la única mujer real soy yo


----------



## masia (28 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> lo que haga falta para nuestra querida Proaria



Lame-ojetes con almorranas de travelo manospeludas-paranoico detected


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es un travolo feo me lo han asegurado porque lo vieron.. No se si es que os gustan los travolos o que.. Aquí la única mujer real soy yo



Y vivo entre Las pedroñeras, Barcelona, Santander, Murcia y Oz.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (28 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y vivo entre Las pedroñeras, Barcelona, Santander, Murcia y Oz.



En España


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> En España



Pregunta a Ramontxu, está a punto de descubrirlo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> En España



En los mundos de yuppi pederastia y narcotráfico... Hablando de pedofilia acabo de colgar pruebas de pederastas asesinos conocidos , expuestos por McAfee en mi hilo de ejecución Código McAfee el que quiera que vaya y mire que va a flipar


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es un travolo feo me lo han asegurado porque lo vieron.. No se si es que os gustan los travolos o que.. Aquí la única mujer real soy yo



Hombre tanto como real no se yo Toni, estas fotos hacen dudar al más pajillero.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hombre tanto como real no se yo Toni, estas fotos hacen dudar al más pajillero.
> Ver archivo adjunto 756876
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 756878



Anda que no se nota que 1 montaje 2 amigo 3 ninguna foto es mía.. Ya te has tomado la viagra? Hoy un forero por Tg me ha dedicado vídeo paja.. Claro es un chaval no un abuelo de 55 que ya no se le empina...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Anda que no se nota que 1 montaje 2 amigo 3 ninguna foto es mía..



Si Toni si, ya conocemos el cuento de la muñeca peluda, la pusiste hace mucho con el intu-csi escrito y te percataste de la pelambrera pero alguien hizo capturas, para justificar tu cagada alegaste que tu cuenta es compartida, compartida con Toni de Bot, que tiene los mismos dedos morcillones.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Si Toni si, ya conocemos el cuento de la muñeca peluda, la pusiste hace mucho con el intu-csi escrito y te percataste de la pelambrera pero alguien hizo capturas, para justificar tu cagada alegaste que tu cuenta es compartida, compartida con Toni de Bot, que tiene los mismos dedos morcillones.



Si es compartida esta cuenta me la regalaron por no usarse... Si miras la actividad de la misma empezó a partir de cogerla yo antes no... No soy toni soy patri y tú eres un putero pedófilo, folla travelos y comepollas, dicho por ti mismo.. Están las capturas guardadas por si te daba por borrarlo... Que te conozco ya multinicks... Responde hoy te has tomado Cialis o viagra? Si también tengo las capturas de eso


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si es compartida esta cuenta me la regalaron por no usarse... Si miras la actividad de la misma empezó a partir de cogerla yo antes no... No soy toni soy patri y tú eres un putero pedófilo, folla travelos y comepollas, dicho por ti mismo.. Están las capturas guardadas por si te daba por borrarlo... Que te conozco ya multinicks... Responde hoy te has tomado Cialis o viagra? Si también tengo las capturas de eso



                   
Putricia con el culo en llamas, me nutre.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Ago 2021)

De chupipandi babeando a la gorda insulsa, hemos pasado a Ramón Liberado y Caliente al que nadie le hace caso.

El nivel de petardismo _is off the charts_.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ago 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> De chupipandi babeando a la gorda insulsa, hemos pasado a Ramón Liberado y Caliente al que nadie le hace caso.
> 
> El nivel de petardismo _is off the charts_.



Aquí hemos venido a jugar


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí hemos venido a jugar



Yo he venido a hablar de mi libro.
Como sacar de quicio a un travelo.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Ago 2021)

Good piezes.


----------



## corolaria (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Anda que no se nota que 1 montaje 2 amigo 3 ninguna foto es mía.. Ya te has tomado la viagra? Hoy un forero por Tg me ha dedicado vídeo paja.. Claro es un chaval no *un abuelo de 55* que ya no se le empina...




Anda, que estás tú como para ir exigiendo, cuando andas más cerca de los 50 que de los 40.
Tu voz de cazallera menopáusica no engaña. Lo que es, es.

Y dicho esto, me piro por donde he venido.
No voy a sumarme al espectaculo este porque me resulta de lo mas aburrido y porque quien con crios se acuesta cagao se levanta.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> Anda, que estás tú como para ir exigiendo, cuando andas más cerca de los 50 que de los 40.
> Tu voz de cazallera menopáusica no engaña.



por supuesto que puedo ir pidiendo ligo sin proponérmelo.. soy guapa, tú no abuelete...


----------



## corolaria (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> por supuesto que puedo ir pidiendo ligo sin proponérmelo.. soy guapa, tú no abuelete...




Lo que usted diga señora, pero tápese, por favor.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> Lo que usted diga señora, pero tápese, por favor.



porqué si mi tetamen gusta mucho...


----------



## Lubinillo (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es un travolo feo me lo han asegurado porque lo vieron.. No se si es que os gustan los travolos o que.. Aquí la única mujer real soy yo



jajajajaa a ti no te he visto aunque seguro que tampoco me importaría ponerte mirando a las Casas Colgantes.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Ago 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> jajajajaa a ti no te he visto aunque seguro que tampoco me importaría ponerte mirando a las Casas Colgantes.



que es eso de casas colgantes?


----------



## Lubinillo (28 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> que es eso de casas colgantes?



Cuenca!


----------



## OSPF (28 Ago 2021)

Que mal esta el panorama , se necesita con urgencia un relevo de true metal warriors


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)

up


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> up



Para que subes está mierda?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para que subes está mierda?



Me aburro


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Me aburro



Mira que no hay hilos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mira que no hay hilos



mira me lo acaban de enviar te gusta ? pues es para mí..


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> mira me lo acaban de enviar te gusta ? pues es para mí..
> Ver archivo adjunto 757411



La tiene torcida


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> mira me lo acaban de enviar te gusta ? pues es para mí..
> Ver archivo adjunto 757411



es un negro


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> mira me lo acaban de enviar te gusta ? pues es para mí..
> Ver archivo adjunto 757411



Te estás enrollando con un negro?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te estás enrollando con un negro?



lee leee..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> lee leee..
> Ver archivo adjunto 757420



Leo. Una conversación de dos pajilleros.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Javito Putero dijo:


> es un negro



no, es español. pero morenito de piel..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Leo. Una conversación de dos pajilleros.



por ahora no me he desnudado y miralo cómo está ya , me lo follo si quiero lo tengo a tiro..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no, es español. pero morenito de piel..



Ah, un gitano


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no, es español. pero morenito de piel..



y tan morenito.

es chiti?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> por ahora no me he desnudado y miralo cómo está ya , me lo follo si quiero lo tengo a tiro..



Oye, pues procede. Eres la primera persona del mundo que tiene que informar de que va a follar


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> La tiene torcida



me encantan torcidas para la izquierda me tocan el punto g y lo encharco todo.. asi que perfecto la polla perfecta para mi coñaco.. has visto que bien tio guapo moreno español y con polla curva que son las ideales..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Javito Putero dijo:


> y tan morenito.
> 
> es chiti?



es españollllll


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no, es español. pero morenito de piel..



Si dinero, llama dinero, degenerado llama a degenerado, 
No hay más.


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> es españollllll



y?

o es que no hay chitanos españoles?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Oye, pues procede. Eres la primera persona del mundo que tiene que informar de que va a follar



no travelo no es porque cómo dudáis que soy mujer, que no follo que no ligo, que no soy la de mi avatar y tal, pues os traigo pruebas.. por cierto es florero del floro.. te dá ganas eh maricón..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Javito Putero dijo:


> y?
> 
> o es que no hay chitanos españoles?



que no acepto ni tanos ni nada que no sea ario joder


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> me encantan torcidas para la izquierda me tocan el punto g y lo encharco todo.. asi que perfecto la polla perfecta para mi coñaco.. has visto que bien tio guapo moreno español y con polla curva que son las ideales..



Travelo con punto G????????
Eres imbécil de nacimiento.
LAS ALMORRANAAAAAAS, LAS ALMORRANAAAAAAAS.
Huyyyyyyy, que dolor, pero el vicio te puede.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

más floreros.. este ario puro rubito summer. posicionadito.. jejeje


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> que no acepto ni tanos ni nada que no sea ario joder



Un ario negro, es que me MEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOO,


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no travelo no es porque cómo dudáis que soy mujer, que no follo que no ligo, que no soy la de mi avatar y tal, pues os traigo pruebas.. por cierto es florero del floro.. te dá ganas eh maricón..



Ahí no hay ninguna prueba de nada. Con cualquier aplicación puedes crear conversaciones contigo mismo.

A mi lo de las fotopollas me resulta desagradable, que quieres que te diga. Un tío en celo sin conversación de ningún tipo que va a lo que va. Asusta a cualquiera


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ahí no hay ninguna prueba de nada. Con cualquier aplicación puedes crear conversaciones contigo mismo.
> 
> A mi lo de las fotopollas me resulta desagradable, que quieres que te diga. Un tío en celo sin conversación de ningún tipo que va a lo que va. Asusta a cualquiera





Jevitronka dijo:


> Ahí no hay ninguna prueba de nada. Con cualquier aplicación puedes crear conversaciones contigo mismo.
> 
> A mi lo de las fotopollas me resulta desagradable, que quieres que te diga. Un tío en celo sin conversación de ningún tipo que va a lo que va. Asusta a cualquiera



Más que asustarte, cuidado con lo que has cenado, no te dé vomitera,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ahí no hay ninguna prueba de nada. Con cualquier aplicación puedes crear conversaciones contigo mismo.
> 
> A mi lo de las fotopollas me resulta desagradable, que quieres que te diga. Un tío en celo sin conversación de ningún tipo que va a lo que va. Asusta a cualquiera



es que ese florero lleva dias hablando en privado conmigo, todo florero del floro que me tiene agregada, te puede asegurar que esa es mi cuenta es imposible que me hable a mi misma LO QUE TIENES ES CELOSSS, NO HAY FLORERO QUE TE AGREGUE Y SE AUTOPAJEE PARA TÍ, Y ENCIMA QUIERA QUEDAR , TE DEJO QUE ME ACABA DE HACER UN VIDEO A VER QUE PAJOTE ME TIENE DEDICADO..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Más que asustarte, cuidado con lo que has cenado, no te dé vomitera,



Ya he descomido,no te preocupes.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

VEIS CÓMO ES ARIO? JEJEJEJ A JODEROS BETAS !


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> es que ese florero lleva dias hablando en privado conmigo, todo florero del floro que me tiene agregada, te puede asegurar que esa es mi cuenta es imposible que me hable a mi misma LO QUE TIENES ES CELOSSS, NO HAY FLORERO QUE TE AGREGUE Y SE AUTOPAJEE PARA TÍ, Y ENCIMA QUIERA QUEDAR , TE DEJO QUE ME ACABA DE HACER UN VIDEO A VER QUE PAJOTE ME TIENE DEDICADO..



Pero si tengo cerrada la bandeja de privados precisamente para que no me hablen por privado


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Un ario negro, es que me MEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOO,



CELOS PUTO PEDERASTA PICHA FLOJA? TOMA ARIO DE NEGRO NO TIENE NADA...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si tengo cerrada la bandeja de privados precisamente para que no me hablen por privado



QUIÉN COÑO TE VA A HABLAR A TI ORCAZO! NI TU PADRE BORRACHO VAMOS..


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)




----------



## atasco (29 Ago 2021)

vaya tela


----------



## atasco (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUIÉN COÑO TE VA A HABLAR A TI ORCAZO! NI TU PADRE BORRACHO VAMOS..



y ese ataque tan gratuito? y ofensivo
te has levantaado mal?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> y ese ataque tan gratuito? y ofensivo
> te has levantaado mal?



Hay días que es más majete xD


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUIÉN COÑO TE VA A HABLAR A TI ORCAZO! NI TU PADRE BORRACHO VAMOS..



¿Tu por qué crees que me cerré la bandeja? Por personajes desagradables, pero a ti te va el rollo porque eres igual de desagradable, y entre tarados os entendéis. A mí me han mandado fotopollas también por privado, pero la bronca que se llevaron fue de órdago. Es bastante asqueroso y burdo, de gente degenerada que no respeta a la persona con la que está hablando. Si quieres tener contacto con esa gente, adelante.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> y ese ataque tan gratuito? y ofensivo
> te has levantaado mal?



ES UNA REALIDAD NI GRATUITO NI OFENSIVO REALISTA...


----------



## atasco (29 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Hay días que es más majete xD



usas el xD ERES SUCKNORMAL O QUE ?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)

¿Te refieres a Jevi o a Ramoncín?


----------



## atasco (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES UNA REALIDAD NI GRATUITO NI OFENSIVO REALISTA...



NO TE LO VOY NEGAR


----------



## atasco (29 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Jevi o a Ramoncín?



A TI SUCKNORMAL


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> y ese ataque tan gratuito? y ofensivo
> te has levantaado mal?



Es su estilo. Tiene que recurrir a la hipersexializacion y al insulto para mantener una "conversación". Solo hay que ver lo orgulloso que está de que la manden pollas por privado


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Tu por qué crees que me cerré la bandeja? Por personajes desagradables, pero a ti te va el rollo porque eres igual de desagradable, y entre tarados os entendéis. A mí me han mandado fotopollas también por privado, pero la bronca que se llevaron fue de órdago. Es bastante asqueroso y burdo, de gente degenerada que no respeta a la persona con la que está hablando. Si quieres tener contacto con esa gente, adelante.



IMBÉCIL LA POLLA ME LA MUESTRAN DESPUÉS DE PEDIRME PERMISO Y NO SOLO POR EL FORO SI NO POR OTRAS REDES DONDE NOS AGREGAMOS, PUES CLARO QUE SI MIRO QUE ES LO UNICO QUE NO SE PAGA YA HOY DIA.. QUEIREN ENSEÑAR ? QUE ENSEÑEN TOTAL NOS VAMOS A MORIR IGUAL. LO QUE TE PASA ES QUE ERES UN ORCO QUE NO FOLLAS E INVENTAS... ASEXUAL GORDO Y TARADO LO TIENES TODO LO DE GORDO NO ES RELEVANTE PERO LO DE TARADO Y ORCO SI.. CIPOTECON TIENES ALGO QUE DECIR AL RESPECTO? @Cipotecon


----------



## Javito Putero (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> es que ese florero lleva dias hablando en privado conmigo, todo florero del floro que me tiene agregada, te puede asegurar que esa es mi cuenta es imposible que me hable a mi misma LO QUE TIENES ES CELOSSS, NO HAY FLORERO QUE TE AGREGUE Y SE AUTOPAJEE PARA TÍ, Y ENCIMA QUIERA QUEDAR , TE DEJO QUE ME ACABA DE HACER UN VIDEO A VER QUE PAJOTE ME TIENE DEDICADO..



si te gusta el ligoteo, viendo fotos o videos de pajas de foreros me parece bien.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

CREO QUE EL FLORERO " C" ME LO FOLLO LO CUMPLE TODO.. GUAPO POSICIONADITO .. MORENITO.. Y DESEANDO DARME MANDANGA-- JEJEJE


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> IMBÉCIL LA POLLA ME LA MUESTRAN DESPUÉS DE PEDIRME PERMISO Y NO SOLO POR EL FORO SI NO POR OTRAS REDES DONDE NOS AGREGAMOS, PUES CLARO QUE SI MIRO QUE ES LO UNICO QUE NO SE PAGA YA HOY DIA.. QUEIREN ENSEÑAR ? QUE ENSEÑEN TOTAL NOS VAMOS A MORIR IGUAL. LO QUE TE PASA ES QUE ERES UN ORCO QUE NO FOLLAS E INVENTAS... ASEXUAL GORDO Y TARADO LO TIENES TODO LO DE GORDO NO ES RELEVANTE PERO LO DE TARADO Y ORCO SI.. CIPOTECON TIENES ALGO QUE DECIR AL RESPECTO? @Cipotecon



Tu das el permiso, así que te va la marcha. Os imagino hablando de física cuántica entre paja y paja


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Javito Putero dijo:


> si te gusta el ligoteo, viendo fotos o videos de pajas de foreros me parece bien.



ESTAN MUY BIEN LA VERDAD PARA QUE NOS VAMOS A ENGAÑAR PARA UN MICROPICHA CÓMO EL DOWNMAN MASIA .. HAY MÁS CON BUEN RABO--


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES UNA REALIDAD NI GRATUITO NI OFENSIVO REALISTA...



Como las fotos que pones    

No distingues realidad de foro, ramontxu


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tu das el permiso, así que te va la marcha. Os imagino hablando de física cuántica entre paja y paja



ES QUE SOY HETERO QUE QUIERES QUE TE DIGA ME VAN MUCHO LOS TIOS ME PONEN BUUFFF JODER


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES QUE SOY HETERO QUE QUIERES QUE TE DIGA ME VAN MUCHO LOS TIOS ME PONEN BUUFFF JODER



Para eso no hace falta ser hetero, en tu caso.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como las fotos que pones
> 
> No distingues realidad de foro, ramontxu



TE REFIERES A ÉSTO? ME VAS A DECIR QUE ESTO NO ESTÁ OCURRIENDO NO? PUTO ENVIDIOSOOOOOOOOOOO , JAJAJA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para eso no hace falta ser hetero, en tu caso.



CLARO HAY MARICONES CÓMO TÚ., LO QUE TE PASA ES QUE NI LEVANTAS NI CATAS TODAS LAS QUE YO SI.. ENVIDIA COCHINA TIENES..


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hombre tanto como real no se yo Toni, estas fotos hacen dudar al más pajillero.
> Ver archivo adjunto 756876
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 756878


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TE REFIERES A ÉSTO? ME VAS A DECIR QUE ESTO NO ESTÁ OCURRIENDO NO? PUTO ENVIDIOSOOOOOOOOOOO , JAJAJA
> Ver archivo adjunto 757457



Pero que envidia, si estoy diciendo que no me gusta


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> NO TE LO VOY NEGAR



JEJE ÉSO ES ES QUE EL JEVITONTO ES UN TRAVELO FEO..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CLARO HAY MARICONES CÓMO TÚ., LO QUE TE PASA ES QUE NI LEVANTAS NI CATAS TODAS LAS QUE YO SI.. ENVIDIA COCHINA TIENES..



Pero si te estoy diciendo que todos los degenerados te los quedes tu


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



HOSTIA LA JEVITONTO! JAJAJA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si te estoy diciendo que todos los degenerados te los quedes tu



MEJOR ASI ME LOS FOLLO Y LUEGO ME MANTENGAN .. CUANTO MAS DEJES MÁS ME EMPODERAN A JODERSE TOCA..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JEJE ÉSO ES ES QUE EL JEVITONTO ES UN TRAVELO FEO..



Todavía no me has mandado a los Geos, ramontxu. Llevas más de un año amenazando a una persona que estás muy seguro de quien es.

¿No ves que tus argumentos de demente se caen por su propio peso?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿No ves que tus argumentos de demente se caen por su propio peso?



Igual que la plandemia


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> MEJOR ASI ME LOS FOLLO Y LUEGO ME MANTENGAN .. CUANTO MAS DEJES MÁS ME EMPODERAN A JODERSE TOCA..



Si para ti que te lefen la geta es empoderarte, pues adelante. Total, no creo que hablar contigo tenga otra utilidad que esa o reírse de ti


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Igual que la plandemia



Es lo ramontxuvirus


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Todavía no me has mandado a los Geos, ramontxu. Llevas más de un año amenazando a una persona que estás muy seguro de quien es.
> 
> ¿No ves que tus argumentos de demente se caen por su propio peso?



CALLATE QUE ME ESTA RELATANDO LO QUE ME VA A HACER, JODERRRR ESTE ENTIENDE MUCHO CALLA CALLA QUE DA GUSTO LEERLO IMAGINATE NOTARLO..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si para ti que te lefen la geta es empoderarte, pues adelante. Total, no creo que hablar contigo tenga otra utilidad que esa o reírse de ti



A TI TE LEFAN EL CULO QUE ES PEOR.. PERO POR DENTRO CUANDO CAGAS CAGAS LEFA.. QUE NOS CONOCEMEOS YA PUTO MARICÓN.---- PERO LO JODIDO DEL TEMA ES QUE ES DOMINACIÓN POR PASTA NO POR PLACER Y MORBO.. JOJOJIOJ PUTO TRAVELO PERDEDOR..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CALLATE QUE ME ESTA RELATANDO LO QUE ME VA A HACER, JODERRRR ESTE ENTIENDE MUCHO CALLA CALLA QUE DA GUSTO LEERLO IMAGINATE NOTARLO..



Ah, yo pensaba que estabas hablándole de tus contactos con la Benemérita y de como cazas delincuentes como Mercedes Milá


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A TI TE LEFAN EL CULO QUE ES PEOR.. PERO POR DENTRO CUANDO CAGAS CAGAS LEFA.. QUE NOS CONOCEMEOS YA PUTO MARICÓN.---- PERO LO JODIDO DEL TEMA ES QUE ES DOMINACIÓN POR PASTA NO POR PLACER Y MORBO.. JOJOJIOJ PUTO TRAVELO PERDEDOR..



Pero si el tema aquí es precisamente que no me conoces y tienes que buscar cienes y cienes de fotos que no te llevan a otra cosa que a hacer el más absoluto de los ridículos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si el tema aquí es precisamente que no me conoces y tienes que buscar cienes y cienes de fotos que no te llevan a otra cosa que a hacer el más absoluto de los ridículos



CALLA IMBECIL MIA MIRA LO QUE ME DICE.. 
C, [29.08.21 01:10]
Siii
[29.08.21 01:10]
DIOOSS
C [29.08.21 01:10]
Y después morrearte y amorrarme a tu coño
[29.08.21 01:10]
DIOSSSSS
C, [29.08.21 01:11]
Levantarte las piernas y pasar la lengua por el culo y el coño
[29.08.21 01:11]
[ GIF ]
C[29.08.21 01:11]
Meterte dos dedos por el coño y otros dos por el culo mientras te succiono el clitoris
[29.08.21 01:12]
LA MADRE QUE TE PARIO
C[29.08.21 01:12]
Dilatarte el coño y el culo
Primero dos luego tres dedos
Follantote a la vez
Con las dos manos
[29.08.21 01:13]
LA HOSTIA PADRE


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

ESTE TIO PROMETE.. YA TE DIGO QUE SI PROMETE.. LA HOSTIA PUTA QUE SABE LO QUE S EHACE EL CABRÓN...


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CALLA IMBECIL MIA MIRA LO QUE ME DICE..
> C, [29.08.21 01:10]
> Siii
> [29.08.21 01:10]
> ...



Joder, cuanta literatura. Como sois los degenerados, tenéis que explicarlo todo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, cuanta literatura. Como sois los degenerados, tenéis que explicarlo todo



LEE LEEE.. JAJJAAJ 

C[29.08.21 01:13]
Con las dos manos

[29.08.21 01:13]
LA HOSTIA PADRE
PERO QUE BESTIA

C[29.08.21 01:20]
Me gusta el sexo
Jajajajajaja

[29.08.21 01:20]
YA VEO YA

C[29.08.21 01:21]
Y me puedo correr varias veces
Pero no me has enseñado las tetas
Sin ropa

[29.08.21 01:24]
CUANTAS

C [29.08.21 01:24]
Depende

[29.08.21 01:24]
PROMEDIO

C[29.08.21 01:24]
3 o cuatro
Promedio 2 o tres

[29.08.21 01:24]
EN CUANTO TIEMPO

C[29.08.21 01:24]
2 horas

[29.08.21 01:24]
2 HORAS SIN PARAR?

C[29.08.21 01:25]
Siiii

[29.08.21 01:25]
JODERRR
MAÑANA MISMO QUEDAMOS
JAJAJJA

C[29.08.21 01:25]
Jajajjajaa

[29.08.21 01:25]
LA LECHE SI QUE TIENES AGUANTE

C [29.08.21 01:25]
Me encanta que me la chupen después de correrme


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> LEE LEEE.. JAJJAAJ
> 
> C[29.08.21 01:13]
> Con las dos manos
> ...



Mucho texto


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> LEE LEEE.. JAJJAAJ
> 
> C[29.08.21 01:13]
> Con las dos manos
> ...



Si, es como 50 sombras de Grey, solo falta que vaya a buscarte en helicóptero


----------



## Ratona001 (29 Ago 2021)

Yo me la imagino delgada, de 170 y con mucha delantera y mala ostia. 
Y el pelo teñido de morado y un corsé.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Tu por qué crees que me cerré la bandeja? Por personajes desagradables, pero a ti te va el rollo porque eres igual de desagradable, y entre tarados os entendéis. A mí me han mandado fotopollas también por privado, pero la bronca que se llevaron fue de órdago. Es bastante asqueroso y burdo, de gente degenerada que no respeta a la persona con la que está hablando. Si quieres tener contacto con esa gente, adelante.



Exacto, todo tiene un limite.


----------



## MIP (29 Ago 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo me la imagino delgada, de 170 y con mucha delantera y mala ostia.
> Y el pelo teñido de morado y un corsé.



Has acertado solo en lo de la mala hostia.


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Tu por qué crees que me cerré la bandeja? Por personajes desagradables, pero a ti te va el rollo porque eres igual de desagradable, y entre tarados os entendéis. A mí me han mandado fotopollas también por privado, pero la bronca que se llevaron fue de órdago. Es bastante asqueroso y burdo, de gente degenerada que no respeta a la persona con la que está hablando. Si quieres tener contacto con esa gente, adelante.



Da nombres mujer, divirtamonos un poco.


----------



## -Alexia- (29 Ago 2021)

Ningún mérito aquí, yo me la imagino un orcazo del averno.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ago 2021)

No sé porqué, los heavies engordan y los punkis adelgazan. Es ley del rock.

Yo creo que es porque los heavies son más burgueses en el fondo, llevan vidas más acomodadas. Simplemente se disfrazan.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> IMBÉCIL LA POLLA ME LA MUESTRAN DESPUÉS DE PEDIRME PERMISO Y NO SOLO POR EL FORO SI NO POR OTRAS REDES DONDE NOS AGREGAMOS, PUES CLARO QUE SI MIRO QUE ES LO UNICO QUE NO SE PAGA YA HOY DIA.. QUEIREN ENSEÑAR ? QUE ENSEÑEN TOTAL NOS VAMOS A MORIR IGUAL. LO QUE TE PASA ES QUE ERES UN ORCO QUE NO FOLLAS E INVENTAS... ASEXUAL GORDO Y TARADO LO TIENES TODO LO DE GORDO NO ES RELEVANTE PERO LO DE TARADO Y ORCO SI.. CIPOTECON TIENES ALGO QUE DECIR AL RESPECTO? @Cipotecon



pues no conozco a jevitronka pero tiene pinta de frígida, que le de un poco de alegria al cuerpo por dios!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Exacto, todo tiene un limite.



Seguro? Que digas tú eso.....


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> pues no conozco a jevitronka pero tiene pinta de frígida, que le de un poco de alegria al cuerpo por dios!



Es un orco, mi pregunta es referente a si yo OS PEDI EN PRIMERA INSTÁNCIA O FUISTEIS VOSOTROS LOS QUE ME PEDÍSTEIS PERMISO A ENSEÑARME EL CIMBREL... NO DISIMULES


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ningún mérito aquí, yo me la imagino un orcazo del averno.



Es un orco por dentro y fuera


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Seguro? Que digas tú eso.....



¿Por qué dices eso, pechitos dulces?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Mucho texto



Mucha envidia...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Por qué dices eso, pechitos dulces?



Porque tu también enseñaste


----------



## Terminanor (29 Ago 2021)

Pero es metalopaquera o es bien esta muchacha


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Porque tu también enseñaste



Esas cosas son recíprocas, ya te lo he dicho. Y en ningún caso lo hago en público, no soy un exhibicionista. 

Además, yo no voy acosando a nadie por priv.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Terminanor dijo:


> Pero es metalopaquera o es bien esta muchacha



Que tiene que ver que sea metalera? Yo también soy metalera pero a diferencia de *Elle" soy mujer biológica, guapa divertida voluptuosa curvilínea, y cuerda que es lo importante


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esas cosas son recíprocas, ya te lo he dicho. Y en ningún caso lo hago en público, no soy un exhibicionista.
> 
> Además, yo no voy acosando a nadie por priv.



Y quien me ha acosado? Todos me han pedido permiso, exceptúando tres o cuatro, que me encontré en la bandeja en el primer o segundo mensaje el pollón tieso...


----------



## Terminanor (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que tiene que ver que sea metalera? Yo también soy metalera pero a diferencia de *Elle" soy mujer biológica, guapa divertida voluptuosa curvilínea, y cuerda que es lo importante



Pero qué clase de metalera?
Qué opinas de Fiesta pagana 2.0?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y quien me ha acosado? Todos me han pedido permiso, exceptúando tres o cuatro, que me encontré en la bandeja en el primer o segundo mensaje el pollón tieso...



Me refiero a que no soy como esos que le enseñaron el rabo a jevi fuera de contexto. Yo no hago esas cosas. Tú también me has enseñado las tetas y la foto en bolas en la piscina.  

Algo me empieza a crecer ahí abajo...


----------



## Crisopa (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nos falta @Crisopa aquí. Hace mucho que no asoma



La verdad es que si, no miro mucho ultimamente el foro.

Prefiero quemar gasolina como si no hubiera mañana y disfrutar de la cada vez menos libertad que nos dejan.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Da nombres mujer, divirtamonos un poco.



No es divertido dar nombres


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> pues no conozco a jevitronka pero tiene pinta de frígida, que le de un poco de alegria al cuerpo por dios!



Eso no es alegría, es hacer el imbécil


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es un orco, mi pregunta es referente a si yo OS PEDI EN PRIMERA INSTÁNCIA O FUISTEIS VOSOTROS LOS QUE ME PEDÍSTEIS PERMISO A ENSEÑARME EL CIMBREL... NO DISIMULES



A ti no te importa demostrar que yo sea o no un orco, solo hacer que parezca que eres menos puta de lo que eres. Si fueras una mujer


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso no es alegría, es hacer el imbécil



Es que imbécil eres los 365 días del año asexual y enfermo mental. El sexo no es ninguna imbecilidad es necesario y sano


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es un orco por dentro y fuera



No sabes quién soy, ramontxu. Desiste, estás perdido y no sabes por dónde te da el aire


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A ti no te importa demostrar que yo sea o no un orco, solo hacer que parezca que eres menos puta de lo que eres. Si fueras una mujer



No soy tu madre orco.. Lo que aquí se está debatiendo y demostrando es que eres un orco de cara mente y cuerpo. No de si yo follo más o menos... Y ser activa no es ser puta pero claro a los enfermos asexuales os parece todo una aberración un acto natural... Así estas amargado perdido de no soltarte y liberar estrés y endorfinas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es que imbécil eres los 365 días del año asexual y enfermo mental. El sexo no es ninguna imbecilidad es necesario y sano



Hasta cierto punto, no hay que caer en el pecado de la lujuria. La sexualidad ha de ser ante todo, algo sano.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Me refiero a que no soy como esos que le enseñaron el rabo a jevi fuera de contexto. Yo no hago esas cosas. Tú también me has enseñado las tetas y la foto en bolas en la piscina.
> 
> Algo me empieza a crecer ahí abajo...



Jjjaaaajjj que maloooo jjiiijjjiiijj su en pelotas jjjaaaajjj sssshhhh me meeeoooo


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es que imbécil eres los 365 días del año asexual y enfermo mental. El sexo no es ninguna imbecilidad es necesario y sano



Eres una puta que no cobra, por dentro y por fuera


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjaaaajjj que maloooo jjiiijjjiiijj su en pelotas jjjaaaajjj sssshhhh me meeeoooo



La mayoría del foro nunca lo verá, pero bonito cuerpo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hasta cierto punto, no hay que caer en el pecado de la lujuria. La sexualidad ha de ser ante todo, algo sano.



Eso es... Cada día no... Con ganas se disfruta y pones todo pierdes la noción y el control. La sexualidad hay que vivirla y disfrutarla en cada movimiento..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No soy tu madre orco.. Lo que aquí se está debatiendo y demostrando es que eres un orco de cara mente y cuerpo. No de si yo follo más o menos... Y ser activa no es ser puta pero claro a los enfermos asexuales os parece todo una aberración un acto natural... Así estas amargado perdido de no soltarte y liberar estrés y endorfinas



No, aquí se está debatiendo que una vez más eres un detective de pacotilla, ramontxu


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eres una puta que no cobra, por dentro y por fuera


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Eso es... Cada día no... Con ganas se disfruta y pones todo pierdes la noción y el control. La sexualidad hay que vivirla y disfrutarla en cada movimiento..



Correcto y nada de carruseles de pollas ni de ir de putas. Eso es una enfermedad.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eres una puta que no cobra, por dentro y por fuera



Soy una mujer que disfruta por dentro y por fuera no tu madre que cada día se acuesta con cualquiera HIJA DE PUTA QUE NO SABES DIFERENCIAR UNA CERDA COMO TU MADRE, CON OTRA QUE SE ACUESTA CON QUIEN A ELLA LE GUSTA Y DESEA POR PLACER.. POR ESA REGLA DE TRES TODAS SOMOS PUTAS, HASTA TÚ QUE UNA VEZ TÉ LIASTE Y TÉ DEJÓ AL VER LA CACHO MIERDA ENFERMA QUE ERES, YA QUE TE ACOSTASTE CON ÉL.. ESTÁS DICIENDO QUE TODA MUJER QUE TIENE SEXO ES PUTA? LO QUE YO DIGO RESPIRAS DE MÁS PUTO TRAVOLO ENFERMO MENTAL ENVIDIOSO..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> La mayoría del foro nunca lo verá, pero bonito cuerpo.



Gracias el jueves fué la hostia en el cumple.. Todos los tíos mirándome el pecho tirándome los trastos delante de sus parejas.. Hice dos amigas nuevas y una de ellas TIA QUE BUENA ESTÁS JODER, QUE CARA TAN GUAPA Y OTRA AMIGA QUE TENGO: TIA QUE FOLLADA TÉ DABA SI FUERA HOMBRE... Y YO ME QUEDÉ QUE NO SUPE RESPONDER NADA FLIPANDO!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, aquí se está debatiendo que una vez más eres un detective de pacotilla, ramontxu



A llorar a la llorería TRAVOLO!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Gracias el jueves fué la hostia en el cumple.. Todos los tíos mirándome el pecho tirándome los trastos delante de sus parejas.. Hice dos amigas nuevas y una de ellas TIA QUE BUENA ESTÁS JODER, QUE CARA TAN GUAPA Y OTRA AMIGA QUE TENGO: TIA QUE FOLLADA TÉ DABA SI FUERA HOMBRE... Y YO ME QUEDÉ QUE NO SUPE RESPONDER NADA FLIPANDO!



Hombre, a ver, en su momento te he dicho que no me va el rollo de las matures, pero que contigo hacía una excepción, pocas cuarentonas con una follada como la tuya. Entre un bicho palo de 20 años y tú, me quedo contigo.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Soy una mujer que disfruta por dentro y por fuera no tu madre que cada día se acuesta con cualquiera HIJA DE PUTA QUE NO SABES DIFERENCIAR UNA CERDA COMO TU MADRE, CON OTRA QUE SE ACUESTA CON QUIEN A ELLA LE GUSTA Y DESEA POR PLACER.. POR ESA REGLA DE TRES TODAS SOMOS PUTAS, HASTA TÚ QUE UNA VEZ TÉ LIASTE Y TÉ DEJÓ AL VER LA CACHO MIERDA ENFERMA QUE ERES, YA QUE TE ACOSTASTE CON ÉL.. ESTÁS DICIENDO QUE TODA MUJER QUE TIENE SEXO ES PUTA? LO QUE YO DIGO RESPIRAS DE MÁS PUTO TRAVOLO ENFERMO MENTAL ENVIDIOSO..



A mi me importa un pito quien seas, si una puta que no cobra a un travelo loco. Solo te pido que pongas de una puta vez mi foto, nombre, apellidos y DNI.

Es lo único que pido yo y medio foro, y que siempre que se hace tiras balones fuera porque no tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Hoy tengo otro cumple otros amigos... Ya verás la que se va a liar... Jjjaaaajjj nos lo pasamos pipa @Azog el Profanador


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es un orco, mi pregunta es referente a si yo OS PEDI EN PRIMERA INSTÁNCIA O FUISTEIS VOSOTROS LOS QUE ME PEDÍSTEIS PERMISO A ENSEÑARME EL CIMBREL... NO DISIMULES



Te pedí permiso claro


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hombre, a ver, en su momento te he dicho que no me va el rollo de las matures, pero que contigo hacía una excepción, pocas cuarentonas con una follada como la tuya. Entre un bicho palo de 20 años y tú, me quedo contigo.



Jjjaaaajjj gracias muuuaaccsss


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjaaaajjj gracias muuuaaccsss



¿Te hace una fotito para sellar las paces?, estoy tumbado y luego de currar toda la noche, necesito algo de relax.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A llorar a la llorería TRAVOLO!



Si quién se estas llorando eres tú. Intentado demostrar que eres una tía con un teatro de sobresexualizacion.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

Este hilo merece BSO propia.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mi me importa un pito quien seas, si una puta que no cobra a un travelo loco. Solo te pido que pongas de una puta vez mi foto, nombre, apellidos y DNI.
> 
> Es lo único que pido yo y medio foro, y que siempre que se hace tiras balones fuera porque no tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices.



No no no lo hago porque ES ILEGAL PONER DNIS NI FOTOS DE NADIE, PORQUE PASO DE TENER QUE PAGAR NADA QUE ES LO QUE QUIERES DINERO ROBADO, Y VIVIR MEJOR A MI COSTA UN ENFERMO MENTAL Y PORQUE ASÍ ES DIVERTIDO SABER QUE SABES QUE SÉ QUIEN ERES, PORQUE LO SABES POR PISTAS QUE DÍ.. Y PORQUE ERES UNO DE MIS BUFONES FAVORITOS... JJJAAAAJJJ


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No no no lo hago porque* ES ILEGAL PONER DNIS NI FOTOS DE NADIE*, PORQUE PASO DE TENER QUE PAGAR NADA QUE ES LO QUE QUIERES DINERO ROBADO, Y VIVIR MEJOR A MI COSTA UN ENFERMO MENTAL Y PORQUE ASÍ ES DIVERTIDO SABER QUE SABES QUE SÉ QUIEN ERES, PORQUE LO SABES POR PISTAS QUE DÍ.. Y PORQUE ERES UNO DE MIS BUFONES FAVORITOS... JJJAAAAJJJ



Pues no haces otra cosa que por de fotos de gente, solo que no das una. Te doy permiso para publicar mis datos y mandarme a la policía a casa. Venga, procede


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Te hace una fotito para sellar las paces?, estoy tumbado y luego de currar toda la noche, necesito algo de relax.



Jjoooojjjj todo rabo español es bien recibido.. Uuummmm diosss que semanita llevo de rabos erectos videopajas dedicadas.. Buuuufff joder que una no es de piedra..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues no haces otra cosa que por de fotos de gente, solo que no das una. Te doy permiso para publicar mis datos y mandarme a la policía a casa. Venga, procede



Para eso has de hacer un *DOCUMENTO CON TU DNI JOOOOJJJJOOOO NOMBRE Y APELLIDOS PARA QUITARME CUALQUIER RESPONSABILIDAD.*.. VENGA HIJO DE PUTA TÉ DOY PERMISO A QUE LO HAGAS..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Para eso has de hacer un *DOCUMENTO CON TU DNI JOOOOJJJJOOOO NOMBRE Y APELLIDOS PARA QUITARME CUALQUIER RESPONSABILIDAD.*.. VENGA HIJO DE PUTA TÉ DOY PERMISO A QUE LO HAGAS..



Llevas publicando fotos y datos de gente al azar sin importarte ningun documento. ¿Por qué te aguantas ahora, ramontxu?

No tienes ni has tenido una mierda jamás.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Llevas publicando fotos y datos de gente al azar sin importarte ningun documento. ¿Por qué te aguantas ahora, ramontxu?
> 
> No tienes ni has tenido una mierda jamás.



Hueles a lo que eres CACAAAA EXPUESTA! FOTOS QUE ELLOS HAN COLGADO.. QUE COSAS NO? A PASTAR TRAVOLO DERROIDO TEN COJONES Y HAZ EL DOCUMENTO LIBERÁNDOME DE CUALQUIER RESPONSABILIDAD VA BASTARDO PEDERASTA...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

ProAria VS Jevitronka.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Hueles a lo que eres CACAAAA EXPUESTA! FOTOS QUE ELLOS HAN COLGADO.. QUE COSAS NO? A PASTAR TRAVOLO DERROIDO TEN COJONES Y HAZ EL DOCUMENTO LIBERÁNDOME DE CUALQUIER RESPONSABILIDAD VA BASTARDO PEDERASTA...



Pero quienes son ellos? Hazme un resumen, coño. ¿Son todos los multis esos que dices? ¿Todos foreros?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ProAria VS Jevitronka.



Pega más está


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Esto es lo que pega! . V . Oooohhhh yeeeaaahhh! Cabalgando a tu esclavo y perro sexual.. Uuummmm diooosss!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Esto es lo que pega! . V . Oooohhhh yeeeaaahhh! Cabalgando a tu esclavo y perro sexual.. Uuummmm diooosss!


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

A quien te pegan es a ti, ramontxu


----------



## ingeniata (29 Ago 2021)

melafo vilmente


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A quien te pegan es a ti, ramontxu



En el coño y a cachetazos disfrutando rabo español.. Jjjooooj


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> En el coño y a cachetazos disfrutando rabo español.. Jjjooooj



Sarna con gusto no pica, lo que no te quita de sarnoso.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sarna con gusto no pica, lo que no te quita de sarnoso.



A ritmo de embestida.. Uuummmm no sabes lo que es éso y nunca lo sabrás....


----------



## Pegoteonfire (29 Ago 2021)

Jajaja FOTOS DE UNA FORERA.
y 41 páginas de comentarios


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hombre, a ver, en su momento te he dicho que no me va el rollo de las matures, pero que contigo hacía una excepción, pocas cuarentonas con una follada como la tuya. Entre un bicho palo de 20 años y tú, me quedo contigo.



Que ASCO me da tu CHUPAPOLLISMO y lame-ojetes de travelo enfermo.
Tal para cual y como no quiero seguir leyendo tus mierdas, te vuelves al ignore y me evito tener que vomitar.
Eres otra basura con graves problemas sociopáticos y que vives de foto-falsas para tus pajas.
Patético es quedarse corto.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A ritmo de embestida.. Uuummmm no sabes lo que es éso y nunca lo sabrás....



Si, cuando la camisa de fuerza no funciona se suele recurrir a la violencia, pero creo que en los centros psiquiátricos modernos recomiendan ya el uso de calmantes


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Jajaja FOTOS DE UNA FORERA.
> y 41 páginas de comentarios



Y lo bueno es que no hay ninguna foto


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Que ASCO me da tu CHUPAPOLLISMO y lame-ojetes de travelo enfermo.
> Tal para cual y como no quiero seguir leyendo tus mierdas, te vuelves al ignore y me evito tener que vomitar.
> Eres otra basura con graves problemas sociopáticos y que vives de foto-falsas para tus pajas.
> Patético es quedarse corto.



Pederastaaaa celoso recuerda que he hablado con Rafa y está al tanto de lo que has hecho con sus fotos.. Te viene una querella criminal downman...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, cuando la camisa de fuerza no funciona se suele recurrir a la violencia, pero creo que en los centros psiquiátricos modernos recomiendan ya el uso de calmantes



Te dejo que voy a follar.. Luego te cuento que tal mi esclavo sexual... A pastar puto Calvo DERROIDO!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Que ASCO me da tu CHUPAPOLLISMO y lame-ojetes de travelo enfermo.
> Tal para cual y como no quiero seguir leyendo tus mierdas, te vuelves al ignore y me evito tener que vomitar.
> Eres otra basura con graves problemas sociopáticos y que vives de foto-falsas para tus pajas.
> Patético es quedarse corto.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te dejo que voy a follar.. Luego te cuento que tal mi esclavo sexual... A pastar puto Calvo DERROIDO!



Lleva a tus seis hijos para que miren y aprendan


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Pederastaaaa celoso recuerda que he hablado con Rafa y está al tanto de lo que has hecho con sus fotos.. Te viene una querella criminal downman...



A callar PUTO TRAVELO, como voy a ser multi de Bowman si soy más antigüo que él??????
De tanto que te han enculado, ya tienes el cerebro sifilítico, 
No tienes puta idea de quien soy ni donde estoy.
Quieres una lluvia dorada en tu mierda-cara??????


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CALLATE QUE ME ESTA RELATANDO LO QUE ME VA A HACER, JODERRRR ESTE ENTIENDE MUCHO CALLA CALLA QUE DA GUSTO LEERLO IMAGINATE NOTARLO..



Pobre imbécil, si supiera que habla con un gordaco peludo le daba un infarto.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

*En realidad ese pobre infeliz te dice esto....*
QUOTE="PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL, post: 36560706, member: 60019"]
CALLA IMBECIL MIA MIRA LO QUE ME DICE.. 
C, [29.08.21 01:10]
Siii
[29.08.21 01:10]
DIOOSS
C [29.08.21 01:10]
Me huelo que eres un travelo con rabo
[29.08.21 01:10]
No tío que dices, tengo coño
C, [29.08.21 01:11]
Los cojones, tú tienes mas rabo que Nacho Vidal
[29.08.21 01:11]
Que no tío, soy modelo y actriz
C[29.08.21 01:11]
Modelo de tallas XXXL no?
[29.08.21 01:12]
LA MADRE QUE TE PARIO
C[29.08.21 01:12]
Si, eres un cracko obeso, por eso no pones foto de cuerpo entero
[29.08.21 01:13]
LA HOSTIA PADRE QUE TE DABA HIJO DE PUTA
[/QUOTE]


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



Es el pederastaaaa de downman el roba fotos suplantador... El verdadero está al tanto y tengo que ir cómo testigo...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Es el pederastaaaa de downman el roba fotos suplantador... El verdadero está al tanto y tengo que ir cómo testigo...
> Ver archivo adjunto 757812
> Ver archivo adjunto 757813



Ramontxu, todo el puto día metido en el foro en pleno mes de agosto haciendo el ridículo, jajajajaja pobre infeliz!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ramontxu, todo el puto día metido en el foro en pleno mes de agosto haciendo el ridículo, jajajajaja pobre infeliz!!



Te vienen 3 denuncias por suplantación 1 Toni 2 Rafa y 3 mía...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Música acordeeee a mis ovarios y gustos... Ooooleeee


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)




----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te vienen 3 denuncias por suplantación 1 Toni 2 Rafa y 3 mía...



Jajajajajajajaja me descojono vivo, las estoy esperando como agua de mayo.
Vete con ojo no sea que te llegue alguna a ti por poner fotos personales de ragonro66 en este foro, ya contacté con el y le mandé capturas.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja me descojono vivo, las estoy esperando como agua de mayo.
> Vete con ojo no sea que te llegue alguna a ti por poner fotos personales de ragonro66 en este foro, ya contacté con el y le mandé capturas.



Quien es el chaval ese?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quien es el chaval ese?



Es un usuario de redes sociales del cual ha puesto fotos en este foro el demente, alegando como siempre que soy yo, no puedo ponerte su foto porque incurriría en el mismo delito que proario, pero si tecleas en google su usuario verás quien es.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Es un usuario de redes sociales del cual ha puesto fotos en este foro el demente, alegando como siempre que soy yo, no puedo ponerte su foto porque incurriría en el mismo delito que proario, pero si tecleas en google su usuario verás quien es.



Pero no las tiene cerradas ese hombre? Yo mis redes las tengo con nombre y foto trol, nada que sea personal en el perfil


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no las tiene cerradas ese hombre? Yo mis redes las tengo con nombre y foto trol, nada que sea personal en el perfil



Parece ser que las tiene abiertas, pero eso no da derecho a nadie a difundir fotos en un foro sin el consentimiento del usuario, sigue siendo un delito denunciable.








▶️Publicación de imágenes sin consentimiento - Naiara Alonso


▶️Las fotos y vídeos tienen la consideración de dato personal, por tanto, la publicación de fotos sin consentimiento está prohibida por Ley.




www.consultoriojuridico.es


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Ago 2021)

Estaba viendo las fotos de la fiesta jevi y me parece bien que la gente se divierta como le salga de los huevos, aunque el gesto de la mano con los cuernos me parece de ser un subnormal profundo.

Eso sí, si alguno de esos va a la fiesta con intención de pillar cacho......en fin.....
Aprende a bailar salsa y vete a los bares de sudacas reguetoneros.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Parece ser que las tiene abiertas, pero eso no da derecho a nadie a difundir fotos en un foro sin el consentimiento del usuario, sigue siendo un delito denunciable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, pero la justicia no puede llegar a todas partes. Nadie te va a cuidar mejor que tu mismo. Con las redes cerradas al público evitas espectáculos bochornosos de quien es quien como este


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, pero la justicia no puede llegar a todas partes. Nadie te va a cuidar mejor que tu mismo. Con las redes cerradas al público evitas espectáculos bochornosos de quien es quien como este



Así es, y si no tienes redes como es mi caso poca precaución has de tomar.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Estaba viendo las fotos de la fiesta jevi y me parece bien que la gente se divierta como le salga de los huevos, aunque el gesto de la mano con los cuernos me parece de ser un subnormal profundo.
> 
> Eso sí, si alguno de esos va a la fiesta con intención de pillar cacho......en fin.....
> Aprende a bailar salsa y vete a los bares de sudacas reguetoneros.



Son eventos que animan la ciudad. Nadie va a esas fiestas con intención de pillar cacho, lo importante y lo que llama ess la música.

Por lo que veo son fotos de cuando llevaron a Amón Ammart de cabeza de cartel. Me dijeron de ir mis amigos, pero no pude.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Así es, y si no tienes redes como es mi caso poca precaución has de tomar.



Yo tengo Facebook e Instagram. Los grupos de humor absurdo y negro y cultura basura son maravillosos, te ríes a carcajadas.


----------



## Woden (29 Ago 2021)

Es de la Sagra fijo


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te vienen 3 denuncias por suplantación 1 Toni 2 Rafa y 3 mía...



!!!AYUDAAAAAA!!!!
Ya no sé quien soy
Rafa???
Bowman????
masia????
FENIXQUERESURGE????
Multi de PROARI@?????, 
Que alguien me lo diga, que ando perdido.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!!AYUDAAAAAA!!!!
> Ya no sé quien soy
> Rafa???
> Bowman????
> ...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!!AYUDAAAAAA!!!!
> Ya no sé quien soy
> Rafa???
> Bowman????
> ...



Te enterarás cuando la Benemérita llame a tu puerta.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Te enterarás cuando la Benemérita llame a tu puerta.



Antes le toca la loteria


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te dejo que voy a follar.. Luego te cuento que tal mi esclavo sexual... A pastar puto Calvo DERROIDO!



O sea que vas de cruising a mamar pollas y a que te hundan las almorranas para dentro.
Que vicio el tuyo.
Tu madre se apunta o tiene otro horario????


----------



## Xsiano (29 Ago 2021)

Analisis: Foto pollas muy desagradebles, claramente de gitanos con el nepe contrahecho.

Puntos negativos: Falla estrepitosamente cuando llega al culmen de su desenlace, quedando las fotos de _Jevitronka_ claramente como falsas, rompiendo por completo esta historia tan inmersiva.

Conclusion: En definitiva un hilo de salseo, bueno para todo, y tambien, malo para todo.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Son eventos que animan la ciudad. Nadie va a esas fiestas con intención de pillar cacho, lo importante y lo que llama ess la música.
> 
> Por lo que veo son fotos de cuando llevaron a Amón Ammart de cabeza de cartel. Me dijeron de ir mis amigos, pero no pude.



Que ingenuidad, te sorprendería lo que pasa por la cabeza de muchos de esos amantes de la música mientras se están acicalando y poniendose su mejor camiseta de Manowar. Por no decir cuando lleguen a la fiesta y vean la pasarela de orcos de Mordor.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Que ingenuidad, te sorprendería lo que pasa por la cabeza de muchos de esos amantes de la música mientras se están acicalando y poniendose su mejor camiseta de Manowar. Por no decir cuando lleguen a la fiesta y vean la pasarela de orcos de Mordor.



La gente de burgos capital es muy tranquilita y va a lo suyo.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La gente de burgos capital es muy tranquilita y va a lo suyo.



Anda, la tierra de Jesús Gil.
Tierra de castos y santos.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Anda, la tierra de Jesús Gil.
> Tierra de castos y santos.



Hay muy buena gente en burgos, de lo mejor de españa


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay muy buena gente en burgos, de lo mejor de españa



Y nadie lo niega, ¿pero siguen siendo hombres no?? 

Que haya que explicar estas cosas.....


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No es divertido dar nombres



Que asco de monja aburrida, ni follar, ni porno, ni nombres. En el mercado de invierno te transferimos a forocoches.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Que asco de monja aburrida, ni follar, ni porno, ni nombres. En el mercado de invierno te transferimos a forocoches.



Para divertiros os comprais una cabra y una escalera


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para divertirnos os comprais una cabra y una escalera



O que visiten los hilos donde participa @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , diversión asegurada.


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para divertiros os comprais una cabra y una escalera



En comparacion con una mujer la cabra aporta fidelidad, sexo seguro y conversaciones mas inteligentes, pero y la escalera?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> En comparacion con una mujer la cabra aporta fidelidad, sexo seguro y conversaciones mas inteligentes, pero y la escalera?



Van en pack, olvidé también el gitano y el acordeón.

Cuando te has hecho talibán?


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuando te has hecho talibán?



Cuando descubri que el turbante me quedaba muy bien y la sharia os quedaba muy bien a vosotras. Por fin podremos estar juntos.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Cuando descubri que el turbante me quedaba muy bien y la sharia os quedaba muy bien a vosotras. Por fin podremos estar juntos.



Pero no decías que prefieres una cabra? Igual el gitano te la vende barata


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te vienen 3 denuncias por suplantación 1 Toni 2 Rafa y 3 mía...



SI, TRES NO, 20, 20 DENUNCIAS, UNA PARA CADA PERSONALIDAD INVENTADA DE MIERDA QUE TE HAS HECHO, QUE ESTAN TODAS MUY OFENDIDITAS

A VER SI ES VERDAD Y NOS SEGUIMOS MEANDO DE LA RISA CONTIGO



masia dijo:


> !!!AYUDAAAAAA!!!!
> Ya no sé quien soy
> Rafa???
> Bowman????
> ...



ESTAS COMPLETAMENTE LOCALIZADO PEPE RAFA ALFONSO, SE EXACTAMENTE DONDE ESTÁS, EN MOTRIL ORENSE MÉRIDA, EXACTAMENTE, ASÍ QUE RÍETE MIENTRAS PUEDAS, DESALMADO  SUPLANTADOR , TENGO 6 HIJOS Y SOY AMIGA DE TAYLOR SWIFT, tú Y TUS MULTIS JEBIPEDO, CRISOPEDO Y TUeRTIPEDO SUFRIREIS X LO K AVEIS ECHO LO JURO


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no decías que prefieres una cabra? Igual el gitano te la vende barata



La cabra no sabe hscer croquetas.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> La cabra no sabe hscer croquetas.



Si te haces talibán tampoco tendrás croquetas de jamón


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si te haces talibán tampoco tendrás croquetas de jamón



Las de bacalao son la cuspide de las ciencias culinarias.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Las de bacalao son la cuspide de las ciencias culinarias.



El bacalao es muy seco, queda mejor en pimientos rellenos que en croquetas


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El bacalao es muy seco, queda mejor en pimientos rellenos que en croquetas



Estaria todo el dia comiendo croquetas de bacalao. Que asco me dan los putos pimientos.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Estaria todo el dia comiendo croquetas de bacalao. Que asco me dan los putos pimientos.



Ves como no tenemos nada en común? Nuestro matrimonio sería un infierno, porque a mí me encantan los pimientos, y cuánto más rabien, mejor


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El bacalao es muy seco, queda mejor en pimientos rellenos que en croquetas



UNAS COCRETAS DE BAKALAO BIEN ECHO SON 1 OVRA DE HARTE.

Si LAS QUIERES MENOS SECAS, CORTALE CEBOLLETA MU FINA MU FINA. ECHA UNA MIKETA DE NUEZ MOSCADA PARA SAZONAR TMB.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> UNAS COCRETAS DE BAKALAO BIEN ECHO SON 1 OVRA DE HARTE.
> 
> Si LAS QUIERES MENOS SECAS, CORTALE CEBOLLETA MU FINA MU FINA. ECHA UNA MIKETA DE NUEZ MOSCADA PARA SAZONAR TMB.



Me caes mejor que Ramontxu, al menos sabes de lo que hablas


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ves como no tenemos nada en común? Nuestro matrimonio sería un infierno, porque a mí me encantan los pimientos, y cuánto más rabien, mejor



El finde dejas unos tuppers preparados con carbonara, croquetas y libritos y ya me tienes de buen humor toda la semana.


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> UNAS COCRETAS DE BAKALAO BIEN ECHO SON 1 OVRA DE HARTE.
> 
> Si LAS QUIERES MENOS SECAS, CORTALE CEBOLLETA MU FINA MU FINA. ECHA UNA MIKETA DE NUEZ MOSCADA PARA SAZONAR TMB.



Joder con la puta cebolla!


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> El finde dejas unos tuppers preparados con carbonara, croquetas y libritos y ya me tienes de buen humor toda la semana.



Creía que me ibas a atar a lámpara de la silla y obligarme a hacer croquetas. Vaya mierda de talibán que estás hecho


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> UNAS COCRETAS DE BAKALAO BIEN ECHO SON 1 OVRA DE HARTE.
> 
> Si LAS QUIERES MENOS SECAS, CORTALE CEBOLLETA MU FINA MU FINA. ECHA UNA MIKETA DE NUEZ MOSCADA PARA SAZONAR TMB.



Por tu avatar, me atrevería a suponer que a lo mejor tienes un Esclat/Bon Preu cerca y si tienes "mandra" de meterte en la cocina, y hacer croquetas, puedes probar las de Nandu Juvany que están muy buenas.
A lo mejor supongo mal y estás en el Cantábrico,


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Creía que me ibas a atar a lámpara de la silla y obligarme a hacer croquetas. Vaya mierda de talibán que estás hecho



Las ataduras son para la cama.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Las ataduras son para la cama.



Si que vives en un barrio conflictivo, hasta la cama tienes que atar para que no te la roben


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si que vives en un barrio conflictivo, hasta la cama tienes que atar para que no te la roben



Necesitas ver mas porno, abre el perfil y te paso unos enlaces.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Necesitas ver mas porno, abre el perfil y te paso unos enlaces.



No quiero ver porno, no me gusta


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No quiero ver porno, no me gusta



Da igual que no te guste, tienes que ir haciendote a la idea de lo que te espera TODAS las noches.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Da igual que no te guste, tienes que ir haciendote a la idea de lo que te espera TODAS las noches.



Hacerte croquetas de bacalao?


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hacerte croquetas de bacalao?



Suspendias los comentarios de texto, verdad?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hacerte croquetas de bacalao?



Hazle unos pimientos del piquillo rellenos de brandada de bacalao.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Suspendias los comentarios de texto, verdad?



No, se me daban bastante bien, lengua y literatura era de mis mejores notas siempre


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hazle unos pimientos del piquillo rellenos de brandada de bacalao.



Tendria los dos ojos morados, es difícil cocinar de oido


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ...es difícil cocinar de oido



A ver si va a ser eso...


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> A ver si va a ser eso...



El que


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Por tu avatar, me atrevería a suponer que a lo mejor tienes un Esclat/Bon Preu cerca y si tienes "mandra" de meterte en la cocina, y hacer croquetas, puedes probar las de Nandu Juvany que están muy buenas.
> A lo mejor supongo mal y estás en el Cantábrico,




O ANDALUCIA O NUEVA GALES DEL SUR. AL CONTRARIO QU E USTEDES *YO* si QUE OS TENGO COMPLETAMENTE LOCALIZADOS


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> O ANDALUCIA O NUEVA GALES DEL SUR. AL CONTRARIO QU E USTEDES *YO* si QUE OS TENGO COMPLETAMENTE LOCALIZADOS


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tendria los dos ojos morados, es difícil cocinar de oido



!!!!Andaaaa yaaaa!!! Iros a un hotel a "croquetear" a gusto, de una puñetera vez,


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!!!Andaaaa yaaaa!!! Iros a un hotel a "croquetear" a gusto, de una puñetera vez,



Mis vacaciones ya acabaron


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mis vacaciones ya acabaron



Cada semana hay un finde, sólo es cuestión de ponerle ganas, y Visa,


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Cada semana hay un finde, sólo es cuestión de ponerle ganas, y Visa,



Mejor esperar al futuro musulmán ese, que yo ya me habré muerto


----------



## Terminanor (29 Ago 2021)

Plot twist: son todos la misma persona y se ha montado una película de cojones.


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> O ANDALUCIA O NUEVA GALES DEL SUR. AL CONTRARIO QU E USTEDES *YO* si QUE OS TENGO COMPLETAMENTE LOCALIZADOS



Tú no me localizas ni con el Tom Tom y además me muevo mucho.
Hoy es el aniversario de tu cta. per mólts anys.


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El que



Pues eso


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pues eso



Ni puta idea de lo que me dices


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ni puta idea de lo que me dices



Ya


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> que no acepto ni tanos ni nada que no sea ario joder



pues ese tiene lo ario en lo blanco del ojete


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A TI TE LEFAN EL CULO QUE ES PEOR.. PERO POR DENTRO CUANDO CAGAS CAGAS LEFA.. QUE NOS CONOCEMEOS YA PUTO MARICÓN.---- PERO LO JODIDO DEL TEMA ES QUE ES DOMINACIÓN POR PASTA NO POR PLACER Y MORBO.. JOJOJIOJ PUTO TRAVELO PERDEDOR..



Ninguna tía se expresa de esa forma, así que o eres lo que afirman osea un travelo o una tarada.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ya



No, estoy de Domingo y ando espesa


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Ninguna tía se expresa de esa forma, así que o eres lo que afirman osea un travelo o una tarada.



Tienes todos los números para ser acusado de pederasta y también de multi de la larga lista de Bowman


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Tienes todos los números para ser acusado de pederasta y también de multi de la larga lista de Bowman



Ya no me viene de uno, además cuantos más seamos más despistaremos a los GeO cuando vengan a detenernos gracias al CSI de Toni.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2021)

Tal y como me la imaginaba a la focatronka.

Seguro que tenía loquitos a sus amigos metaleros nuncafollers.


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ya no me viene de uno, además cuantos más seamos más despistaremos a los GeO cuando vengan a detenernos gracias al CSI de Toni.



Mucho silencio por su parte, que a esa hora ya le da el brote y empieza a ladrar cual perro.
Atacará con nocturnidad y alevosía, cuando los foreros normales dormimos??????
Estará de fiesta de fin de vacaciones en "Camp-Cruising"??????


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Mucho silencio por su parte, que a esa hora ya le da el brote y empieza a ladrar cual perro.
> Atacará con nocturnidad y alevosía, cuando los foreros normales dormimos??????
> Estará de fiesta de fin de vacaciones en "Camp-Cruising"??????



Estará con el gitano que ha puesto en fotos de menudeo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Mucho silencio por su parte, que a esa hora ya le da el brote y empieza a ladrar cual perro.
> Atacará con nocturnidad y alevosía, cuando los foreros normales dormimos??????
> Estará de fiesta de fin de vacaciones en "Camp-Cruising"??????



Yo creo que le ha afectado la brutal pillada de hoy de @Policía Pérez.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo creo que le ha afectado la brutal pillada de hoy de @Policía Pérez.



Entonces queda certificado que es el tal Toni?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces queda certificado que es el tal Toni?



Juzga tú misma.








[UPDATED] PROWARIO Justo y Legal ADMITE por fin que es TONI AGUT


Le acabo de hacer la trece catorce al capullo de @PROWARIO JUSTO Y LEGAL He sacado una foto de su instagram y le he preguntado que cojones estaba cocinando ahi. Claro como es un anormal no se ha dado cuenta que con su respuesta confirmaba su identidad meparto: meparto: Esto ha sido en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Ninguna tía se expresa de esa forma, así que o eres lo que afirman osea un travelo o una tarada.



cualquier mujer con los pies en la tierra se expresa así y peor aún, o eres un multi o un intergrante más de la pandilla pederasta..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Juzga tú misma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pederastaaaaaaaaaaa prepara el ano, el utilizar esta foto precisamente te va a llevar al juzgado.. me nutre tu derroición..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> cualquier mujer con los pies en la tierra se expresa así y peor aún, o eres un multi o un intergrante más de la pandilla pederasta..



Claro que sí Toni, todo aquel que te contradiga es multi mío y pederasta, ya lo sabemos.


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

Con un forero tan sagaz como "el poli" y un tontolculo como Toni, ha sido como sumar 2+2,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> pederastaaaaaaaaaaa prepara el ano, el utilizar esta foto precisamente te va a llevar al juzgado.. me nutre tu derroición..
> Ver archivo adjunto 758272
> Ver archivo adjunto 758277



¿Cuál de los dos me ha denunciado?, será el tuerto supongo, porque el otro está fallecido el pobre.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ckaro
> 
> Claro que sí Toni, todo aquel que te contradiga es multi mío y pederasta, ya lo sabemos.



me vas a conocer en la rueda de testigos .. jeje que guay no? verás cómo te van a poner el culo, más grande de lo que ya lo tienes pederasta suplantador..


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> pederastaaaaaaaaaaa prepara el ano, el utilizar esta foto precisamente te va a llevar al juzgado.. me nutre tu derroición..
> Ver archivo adjunto 758272
> Ver archivo adjunto 758277



Toni hazme un CSI PACO pero tienes que estar disfrazado de Mujer


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> me vas a conocer en la rueda de testigos .. jeje que guay no? verás cómo te van a poner el culo, más grande de lo que ya lo tienes pederasta suplantador..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Cuál de los dos me ha denunciado?, será el tuerto supongo, porque el otro está fallecido el pobre.



si como los familiares del tio bueno que fué en su día el del avatar que llevas ahora..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Toni hazme un CSI PACO pero tienes que estar disfrazado de Mujer



toni ni mierdas que no soy toni joder!


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> pederastaaaaaaaaaaa prepara el ano, el utilizar esta foto precisamente te va a llevar al juzgado.. me nutre tu derroición..
> Ver archivo adjunto 758272
> Ver archivo adjunto 758277



Que tal Toni Agut???
Como ha ido el cruising de hoy???
Y tus almorranas, bien????
Has cenado pegaloses????


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> si como los familiares del tio bueno que fué en su día el del avatar que llevas ahora..



Deja de hacer el ridículo por hoy, bastante has tenido con la pillada de las setas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Que tal Toni Agut???
> Como ha ido el cruising de hoy???
> Y tus almorranas, bien????
> Has cenado pegaloses????



tus muertos hijo de puta no soy toni ni he hecho nada de lo que dices..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Juzga tú misma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, si ya lo he visto. Qué cagada más monumental


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> tus muertos hijo de puta no soy toni ni he hecho nada de lo que dices..



Eres Toni CD ?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Eres Toni CD ?



Es Toni genil


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> tus muertos hijo de puta no soy toni ni he hecho nada de lo que dices..



Ya no sé como decírtelo, pero por enésima vez, y obviando tu sífilis cerebral, NO PUEDO SER MULTI DE BOWMAN POR QUE MI CUENTA ES MÁS ANTIGÜA QUE LA SUYA.
A ver así
Com ho tinc QUE DIR QUE NO PUC SER MULTI DE BOWMAN, per que el meu compte es més antic que el seu???
La teva sífilis cerebral, cada día va a pitjor,


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Eres Toni CD ?



El mismo que viste y calza,


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (29 Ago 2021)

UY UY UY

CUANTOS TESTIGOS

CUANTA DERROICIÓN

CUANTOS *PEDERASTAS Y CRIMINALES* EN REDES

EMPECEMOS



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> cualquier mujer con los pies en la tierra se expresa así y peor aún, o eres un multi o un intergrante más de la pandilla pederasta..



CLARO QUE SI WAPI...O WARIO JAJAJJAJAJA
CON LA NARIC COMO UN APAGAVELAS



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> pederastaaaaaaaaaaa prepara el ano, el utilizar esta foto precisamente te va a llevar al juzgado.. me nutre tu derroición..
> Ver archivo adjunto 758272
> Ver archivo adjunto 758277



ICE T Y PATRICK SWAZEY?

QUE *ANCHAS* SE EXXXPANDEN TUS REDES!!!

YA MISMO LOS PILLAS A TODOS!!!




El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Cuál de los dos me ha denunciado?, será el tuerto supongo, porque el otro está fallecido el pobre.



NO TE HAGAS EL LONGUIS, ESTA VEZ SI QUE TE A PILLADO. 100%. YA MISMO ESTA LA MENEMERITA EN TU PORTA ALLI EN ALGECIRAS/BRIVIESCA/MIRANDA DEL EBRO, O ES QUE TE CREES QUE NO SABEMOS DONDE VIVES?



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> toni ni mierdas que no soy toni joder!



NO.NO LO ERES, ERES RAFA/PABLO/ESTEBAN/JONY, YA SABEMOS *EXACTAMENTE* QUIEN ERES


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Ago 2021)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> UY UY UY
> 
> CUANTOS TESTIGOS
> 
> ...



Y Mataró, te has dejado Mataró que es donde me ha pillado en su CSI 397.


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Y Mataró, te has dejado Mataró que es donde me ha pillado en su CSI 397.



Osti tú, en Mataró había una sala de bailar salsa, con unas féminas de la ostia de ritmo y simpatía.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

Como son las cosas. Al final van a salir más fotos reales del travelo que mias


----------



## masia (29 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como son las cosas. Al final van a salir más fotos reales del travelo que mias



Estás perdiendo por goleada, con sus fotos con gorra y sin ella, te lleva una ventaja que no puedes recuperar, ni que sean algunas tuyas cocinando croquetas o "setas"


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Estás perdiendo por goleada, con sus fotos con gorra y sin ella, te lleva una ventaja que no puedes recuperar,



Pero si yo estoy encantadisima con el giro que han dado los acontecimientos. Este hilo es la mayor telenovela de burbuja. Exijo derechos por el uso de mi nick, cawenriau


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (30 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Y Mataró, te has dejado Mataró que es donde me ha pillado en su CSI 397.



NO. NO. NI LO INTENTES. 

NO INTENTES *DESPISTAR* AHORA, CUANDO LO HEMOS DICHO TAN CLARO  

QUE LO *SABEMOS*, QUE NO ESTAS EN MATARO, QUE ESTAS EN MOLLERUSA. O EN TARREGA. O IGUALADA. UNA DE ESAS. 

JA! PILLADO!


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Ago 2021)

Tiene pinta de ser simpatica y se la ve limpita.

@Jevitronka unos calimochos?


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser simpatica y se la ve limpita.
> 
> @Jevitronka unos calimochos?



Por fin alguien que me entra como dios manda


----------



## masia (30 Ago 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser simpatica y se la ve limpita.
> 
> @Jevitronka unos calimochos?



Don Melitón tenía tres gatos
Y los hacía bailar en un plato
Y por la noche les daba turrón
!Que vivan los gatos de Don Melitón

Don Melitón, como era tan chato
le llamaban narices de gato
pero los gatos se le han "escapao"
comiendo ratones a medio "bocao"
Si ánimo de ofender, pero he retrocedido muchos años atrás en el siglo pasado.


----------



## masia (30 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por fin alguien que me entra como dios manda



Yo es que soy tímido y no me atrevo, pero si desplegara mi léxico de halagos y zalamerías, te ibas a enterar de lo galante que puedo ser.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Yo es que soy tímido y no me atrevo, pero si desplegara mi léxico de halagos y zalamerías, te ibas a enterar de lo galante que puedo ser.



En tu caso sería una paja, ya que somos la misma persona


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En tu caso sería una paja, ya que somos la misma persona


----------



## masia (30 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En tu caso sería una paja, ya que somos la misma persona



Amos no jodamos.
Eso es en la carcomida neurona de Toni Agut "travelo", pero ambos sabemos que tu eres de donde se habla un castellano muy bueno y rico en léxico y yo estoy a orillas del Mediterráneo,


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Amos no jodamos.
> Eso es en la carcomida neurona de Toni Agut "travelo", pero ambos sabemos que tu eres de donde se habla un castellano muy bueno y rico en léxico y yo estoy a orillas del Mediterráneo,



Tu no has estado en mi pueblo


----------



## Nunally (30 Ago 2021)

No se si es Jevitronka pero en mi opinion es guapa. Para ustedes ella es gorda? Lol


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2021)

Nunally dijo:


> No se si es Jevitronka pero en mi opinion es guapa. Para ustedes ella es gorda? Lol



Para estos todo lo que salga de lo que les venden por la tele estar gordo


----------



## masia (30 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tu no has estado en mi pueblo



He viajado mucho por la península, pero claro si estás donde San Pedro perdió las alpargatas, seguramente que no.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> He viajado mucho por la península, pero claro si estás donde San Pedro perdió las alpargatas, seguramente que no.



Está, está... No creo que te hayas acercado por mi zona, está bastante alejada de los sitios habituales de veraneo o comercio


----------



## masia (30 Ago 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Está, está... No creo que te hayas acercado por mi zona, está bastante alejada de los sitios habituales de veraneo o comercio



Pues las capitales de provincia como León, Zamora, Salamanca, Ávila, Burgos, Soria, Valladolid, Palencia....... las tengo todas visitadas y para ir de una a otra se cruzan muchos pueblos y me he comido los mejores chuletones por estos lares.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pues las capitales de provincia como León, Zamora, Salamanca, Ávila, Burgos, Soria, Valladolid, Palencia....... las tengo todas visitadas y para ir de una a otra se cruzan muchos pueblos y me he comido los mejores chuletones por estos lares.



Tu solo has recorrido entonces Castilla y León de capital a capital


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Ago 2021)

Buah... supongo que escucha Bon Jovi ( que cojones habrá sido del?).

Slayer manda los días de odiar a todos no las demás mariconadas heavys.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (30 Ago 2021)

se la ve limpita y tiene la dentadura completa.


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> cualquier mujer con los pies en la tierra se expresa así y peor aún, o eres un multi o un intergrante más de la pandilla pederasta..



Oye que soy Ario, tengo el pelo claro y los ojos verdes.


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Ago 2021)

A todo esto me pregunto si todo esto se va a quedar en blablabla o vamos a follar.
Si hay alguna desventurada que este necesitada de una buena sesión de sex y para por Donosti, me presento voluntario para calmar sus ardores uterinos.
No me gustaría nada y lo vería como un gasto de energía inútil que este post no nos llevara a follar como bonobos.


----------



## masia (30 Ago 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Oye que soy Ario, tengo el pelo claro y los ojos verdes.



Ya te avisé, que pasarías a sel del club de pederastas, según el travelo enfermo de Toni Agut de Bot(Tarragona)


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Ago 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Oye que soy Ario, tengo el pelo claro y los ojos verdes.



y yo la reina de honolulú.. yo si soy aria rubia de ojos claros


----------



## Espectrum (30 Ago 2021)

Vaya panda de destrozos humanos....


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Ago 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> y yo la reina de honolulú.. yo si soy aria rubia de ojos claros



y el ojete como lo tienes, petao?


----------



## masia (30 Ago 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> y el ojete como lo tienes, petao?



Ya lo he dicho, como el bostezo de un hipopótamo, 
Con el vicio que tiene Toni Agut,


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2021)

Si que tenéis que tener el listón bajo de cojones


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Ago 2021)

El hilo no da más de sí, vayan saliendo ordenadamente.


----------



## terraenxebre (30 Ago 2021)

havaskal dijo:


> La rubia gorda del centro de burgosheavymetal.com.
> 
> Galería de fotos - Asociación Burgos Heavy Metal



De izquierda a derecha.

Si, no, depende,no,si,no,depende, si


----------



## Ciigarro Puro (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## masia (30 Ago 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El hilo no da más de sí, vayan saliendo ordenadamente.



Ya he recogido los trastos, y estoy en el hilo de la "sodomia por un millon de euros" que Toni Agut, está animado. (el ático)


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2021)

Lo más parecido es.la taza del váter.


----------



## alrse (21 Sep 2021)

El jebi es algo antiguo y de gente aborregada tibia de clase media que no puede ser punky, pero eran algo raros y no encajaban en el pop.

En fin son postureo, tribu urbana de zumbados semi adaptados. Los tengo menos respeto que a los punkys drogadictos, ellos al menos murieron de sobredosis.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Sep 2021)

Y escucha pop


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Sep 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Dedicada.



No es jevi


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Sep 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Para quien abrió el hilo, que no te enteras.



Si ya lo sé, mujer


----------



## Barspin (22 Sep 2021)

havaskal dijo:


> La rubia gorda del centro de burgosheavymetal.com.
> 
> Galería de fotos - Asociación Burgos Heavy Metal




¿Es ella? Porque le daba doom del bueno con fvria volcánica.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Sep 2021)

Niña bonita con más rabo que Nacho Vidal invoca a @Ibis .


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Sep 2021)

@Ibis es una bellísima persona, no como vosotros, que sois unos mierdecillas que se envalentonan detrás de una pantalla. Llegas a estar delante de mí y no te ibas a atrever a denigrar gratuitamente a nadie, te meas en los pantalones solo de pensar en las implicaciones de humillar a alguien en la vida real. Me gustaría que te viesen agachar la cabeza y pasar por delante de @Ibis sin tener cojones para decirle nada. Porque @Ibis es una TÍA CON DOS COJONES, algo que tú no tienes, eso ya te lo garantizo yo, valiente, que eres muy valiente por meterte con una persona por su físico desde detrás de una pantalla. Un día te vas a encontrar a quién no debes y vas a recibir una lección.


----------



## alrse (22 Sep 2021)

Maricones son los jebis que llevan cazadores de cuero de maricas sadomasoquistas y clase media decadente.


----------



## alrse (22 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y escucha pop



Por alusiones no escucho Pop, el Jebi es pop para raros; clase media decadente y "satánicos" de medio pelo.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Sep 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Por alusiones no escucho Pop, el Jebi es pop para raros; clase media decadente y "satánicos" de medio pelo.



Pijo, pijo, pijo! Uhhhhh


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Sep 2021)

Nunca he visto a Maiden en directo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nunca he visto a Maiden en directo



Tiene que ser brutal verlos en directo.

Dedicado a todas las mariconas que critican el Heavy metal.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Tiene que ser brutal verlos en directo.
> 
> Dedicado a todas las mariconas que critican el Heavy metal.



Debe de ser la puta polla,si


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Sep 2021)

Yo no hago cosas indecorosas, soy una chica sería y formal


----------



## alrse (22 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pijo, pijo, pijo! Uhhhhh



No soy pijo tampoco, en cambio el jebi no es mas que música contracultural para el vulgo y la clase media, con una baja calidad lírica y musical.

pd: la estetica jebi es cara e inspirada en el mundo gay.


----------



## alrse (22 Sep 2021)

Realmente mujeres heavies hay pocas, muy pocas, residuales, ese movimiento es un campo de nabos, las mujeres que he conocido suelen creer en brujeria y cosas por el estilo, suelen ser muy raras y poco recomendables, solo hay que ver que este tipo de grupos promueven de una o otra manera el satanismo de crowley. Hay excepciones como los heavies cristianos, pero tampoco son muy aceptados dentro del cristianismo.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nunca he visto a Maiden en directo



Mejor estos:


----------



## alrse (22 Sep 2021)

Ja ja ja, que personaje mas ridículo y afeminado.


----------



## RRMartinez (22 Sep 2021)

MELAFO


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Sep 2021)

alrse dijo:


> No soy pijo tampoco, en cambio el jebi no es mas que música contracultural para el vulgo y la clase media, con una baja calidad lírica y musical.
> 
> pd: la estetica jebi es cara e inspirada en el mundo gay.



Si, los judas llevaban cosas de nancys


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Sep 2021)

alrse dijo:


> No soy pijo tampoco, en cambio el jebi no es mas que música contracultural para el vulgo y la clase media, con una baja calidad lírica y musical.
> 
> pd: la estetica jebi es cara e inspirada en el mundo gay.



Saludos de Charlie Glamour


----------



## alrse (22 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, los judas llevaban cosas de nancys



Si el difunto Ihosu Ezcorbuto, Sic Biciux y hasta los vlaz sabar llevan cruces... Pero vamos tío, que espabiles. (música contracultural, basura)


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Sep 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Si el difunto Ihosu Ezcorbuto, Sic Biciux y hasta los vlaz sabar llevan cruces... Pero vamos tío, que espabiles. (música contracultural, basura)


----------



## alrse (22 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


>



Ya, no me extraña que seas politoxicómana se te nota ciertas dificultades cognitivas.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Sep 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Ya, no me extraña que seas politoxicómana se te nota ciertas dificultades cognitivas.



Nos soy satanista, y voy a sacrificar una cabra a pazuzu y luego me la voy a cenar con un litro de cerveza del Mercadona y unas chustas. Después me voy a pintar la cara como un huskie siberiano y voy a quemar la catedral de Burgos. Si tengo suerte me meterán a la sombra un par de añitos y saldré del talego cobrando paro.

Cuidado, que entre sacrificar cabras y cabrones los de tu especie estáis en peligro en cuanto resurja el metal.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2021)

Deja de citarme pues, engendro cuqui y achuchable


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Sep 2021)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Sep 2021)

jevitonto... jajaaj lo que les duele a ambas son las palabras que me dedica cada día mi amigo pelirojo @Azog el Profanador y lo contento que se pone cuando le envío un audio o foto currando, cómo el otro día con el pezón cómo un pitón.. jojojojo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Sep 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Realmente mujeres heavies hay pocas, muy pocas, residuales, ese movimiento es un campo de nabos, las mujeres que he conocido suelen creer en brujeria y cosas por el estilo, suelen ser muy raras y poco recomendables, solo hay que ver que este tipo de grupos promueven de una o otra manera el satanismo de crowley. Hay excepciones como los heavies cristianos, pero tampoco son muy aceptados dentro del cristianismo.



perdona yo soy cristiana y metalera a tope , muy bien de todo con cabeza amueblada y unos ovarios cómo mil pares de cojones..


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jevitonto... jajaaj lo que les duele a ambas son las palabras que me dedica cada día mi amigo pelirojo @Azog el Profanador y lo contento que se pone cuando le envío un audio o foto currando, cómo el otro día con el pezón cómo un pitón.. jojojojo



A ti lo que te duele es no tener una foto real mía, ramontxu


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A ti lo que te duele es no tener una foto real mía, ramontxu



a quien le puede interesar la foto de una foca marimacho fea con retraso mental y boyera además de deforme? lo que te pasa es que me tienes celos y te pongo que lo sé guarra.. PD: SOY HETERO Y ME GUSTAN LOS HOMBRES SOBRE TODO GUAPOS..


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> a quien le puede interesar la foto de una foca marimacho fea con retraso mental y boyera además de deforme? lo que te pasa es que me tienes celos y te pongo que lo sé guarra.. PD: SOY HETERO Y ME GUSTAN LOS HOMBRES SOBRE TODO GUAPOS..



Si mañana volveré a ser un travelo, viviré en Barcelona, santander, Murcia, la Sagra o donde te de según tu estado de paranoia, y seré multicuenta del que te pone de verdad, que es bowman.

A ti lo que te gusta es inventar multis y personajes, ramontxu.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si mañana volveré a ser un travelo, viviré en Barcelona, santander, Murcia, la Sagra o donde te de según tu estado de paranoia, y seré multicuenta del que te pone de verdad, que es bowman.
> 
> A ti lo que te gusta es inventar multis y personajes, ramontxu.



QUE A MI ME PONE UN WELO YONKI FEO OREJÓN SIN POLLA QUE SE ESCONDE EN MILES DE CUENTAS PORQUE TIENE COMPLEJO DEL ORCO QUE ES.. AJÁ Y ÉSO DESDE CUANDO DESDE QUE TE DISTE CUENTA QUE ERES UN TRAVELO QUE TE GUSTAN LOS CHOCHOS? BAJA DE LA NUBE AL QUE LE PONE A ÉL SOY YO, NO VIVE SIN MI HE ESTADO UNA SEMANA SIN ENTRAR POR CURRO Y ESTABA LLORANDO POR EL FORO DICIENDO QUE DONDE ESTOY.. CÓMO NO ESCRIBIA DEJÓ HASTA DE ESCRIBIR Y BAJAR EL TRÁFICO POBRE WELO ENAMORADO, NO LO CULPO ESTOY ESTUPENDA..


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Sep 2021)

¡El nivel de petardismo de este hilo is over 9000!


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUE A MI ME PONE UN WELO YONKI FEO OREJÓN SIN POLLA QUE SE ESCONDE EN MILES DE CUENTAS PORQUE TIENE COMPLEJO DEL ORCO QUE ES.. AJÁ Y ÉSO DESDE CUANDO DESDE QUE TE DISTE CUENTA QUE ERES UN TRAVELO QUE TE GUSTAN LOS CHOCHOS? BAJA DE LA NUBE AL QUE LE PONE A ÉL SOY YO, NO VIVE SIN MI HE ESTADO UNA SEMANA SIN ENTRAR POR CURRO Y ESTABA LLORANDO POR EL FORO DICIENDO QUE DONDE ESTOY.. CÓMO NO ESCRIBIA DEJÓ HASTA DE ESCRIBIR Y BAJAR EL TRÁFICO POBRE WELO ENAMORADO, NO LO CULPO ESTOY ESTUPENDA..



Hombre, se está descojonando de ti y de tu manía persecutoria y llantos por amor, claro que te echa de menos, eres como el perrete callejero que intenta llamar su atención para que se lo lleven a casa, pero tiene demasiadas pulgas.

Admite tu amor bowman, tontorrón, si lo estás deseando.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hombre, se está descojonando de ti y de tu manía persecutoria y llantos por amor, claro que te echa de menos, eres como el perrete callejero que intenta llamar su atención para que se lo lleven a casa, pero tiene demasiadas pulgas.
> 
> Admite tu amor bowman, tontorrón, si lo estás deseando.



QUE EL DOWNMAN ME DESEA NO ES NINGÚN SECRETO. TENGO A MUCHOS FOREROS QUE TAMBIÉN ME DESEAN Y UNO DE ELLOS ME PIDIÓ QUE SACASE UNA COSA. SI ME DA PERMISO LO HAGO @121 LO HAGO NENE? DILES A ESTA TRAVELO SI SOY LA DE MIS FOTOS O NO.. PD_ JEVITONTO ME DESEA.. JAJAJA POBRECITOSS ENAMORADOS DE LA PROARIA Y ELLA LOS UTILIZA DE BUFONES..


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUE EL DOWNMAN ME DESEA NO ES NINGÚN SECRETO. TENGO A MUCHOS FOREROS QUE TAMBIÉN ME DESEAN Y UNO DE ELLOS ME PIDIÓ QUE SACASE UNA COSA. SI ME DA PERMISO LO HAGO @121 LO HAGO NENE? DILES A ESTA TRAVELO SI SOY LA DE MIS FOTOS O NO.. PD_ JEVITONTO ME DESEA.. JAJAJA POBRECITOSS ENAMORADOS DE LA PROARIA Y ELLA LOS UTILIZA DE BUFONES..



No, no la cosa es que tu deseas al bowman, por eso te marcas hilos interminables de travelos, multicuentas y pederastas y das el coñazo a usuarios que llevan sus vidas normales y corrientes como Harley, masía, etc.

Sabes que nos vamos a descojonar de ti en conjunto, pero cómo va a venir bowman con nosotros se te hace el prepucin pepsicola. Pero al menos te hará casito por unas horas, que es tu objetivo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no la cosa es que tu deseas al bowman, por eso te marcas hilos interminables de travelos, multicuentas y pederastas y das el coñazo a usuarios que llevan sus vidas normales y corrientes como Harley, masía, etc.
> 
> Sabes que nos vamos a descojonar de ti en conjunto, pero cómo va a venir bowman con nosotros se te hace el prepucin pepsicola. Pero al menos te hará casito por unas horas, que es tu objetivo.



PARA NADA, LO QUE HAGO ES DESVELAR IDENTIDADES ! TÚ UNA BOYERA GORDA FEA DEFORME MONONEURONAL, RODEADA DE CALVOS FEOS PEDERASTAS MICROPOLLAS CON DODOTIS, CANIS Y YONKIS TODO ÉSTO LO CUMPLE EL CABEZA HUECA Y CALVA DE DOWNMAN , LO QUE ME PONE ES VEROS BILIANDO Y A MIS PIES, A TODO EL GRUPO DE MIERDAS CANIS LADRANDO DETRÁS DE MI CULO , AL DOWNMAN SE LE DERRITE LA MICROPICHA Y A TI EL CULO TE SUPURA AL LEERME QUE LO SÉ .. A MIS PIES PERROS PUTOSSSS


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PARA NADA, LO QUE HAGO ES DESVELAR IDENTIDADES ! TÚ UNA BOYERA GORDA FEA DEFORME MONONEURONAL, RODEADA DE CALVOS FEOS PEDERASTAS MICROPOLLAS CON DODOTIS, CANIS Y YONKIS TODO ÉSTO LO CUMPLE EL CABEZA HUECA Y CALVA DE DOWNMAN , LO QUE ME PONE ES VEROS BILIANDO Y A MIS PIES, A TODO EL GRUPO DE MIERDAS CANIS LADRANDO DETRÁS DE MI CULO , AL DOWNMAN SE LE DERRITE LA MICROPICHA Y A TI EL CULO TE SUPURA AL LEERME QUE LO SÉ .. A MIS PIES PERROS PUTOSSSS



Pero si has venido tú a verme.

Joder, que te pongas de acuerdo en quién soy y dónde vivo, no te pido más, ramontxu. Es algo muy sencillo que no eres capaz de hacer.

Bueno, yo me retiro a mis aposentos, que alguien tiene que remar para pagar la pensión a los disminuidos psíquicos que necesitáis cuidados especiales, hoy no puedo jugar a las conversaciones de besugod, tendrás que buscar otra multi de bowman que te haga casito.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si has venido tú a verme.
> 
> Joder, que te pongas de acuerdo en quién soy y dónde vivo, no te pido más, ramontxu. Es algo muy sencillo que no eres capaz de hacer.
> 
> Bueno, yo me retiro a mis aposentos, que alguien tiene que remar para pagar la pensión a los disminuidos psíquicos que necesitáis cuidados especiales, hoy no puedo jugar a las conversaciones de besugod, tendrás que buscar otra multi de bowman que te haga casito.



YO NO HE VENDIO A VERTE AMORFA, EL HILO PONE QUE HAY FOTOS TUYAS Y SIMPLEMENTE COMENTO.. ERES TAN FEA CÓMO TU MULTI NODRIZA DE EL SOPLIYACOS DOWNMAN... A LLORAR BOYERA TRAVELO MAÑANA YO VES DE FIESTAAAAAAAAA. EN CATALUÑA ES LA MERCÉ NO CURRO. TE JODES SIGUE REMANDO PARA MANTENER A SUBNORMALES CÓMO TÚ. A LLORAR QUE NO TE HACE NADIE CASITO .


----------



## cacho_perro (23 Sep 2021)




----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si has venido tú a verme.
> 
> Joder, que te pongas de acuerdo en quién soy y dónde vivo, no te pido más, ramontxu. Es algo muy sencillo que no eres capaz de hacer.
> 
> Bueno, yo me retiro a mis aposentos, que alguien tiene que remar para pagar la pensión a los disminuidos psíquicos que necesitáis cuidados especiales, hoy no puedo jugar a las conversaciones de besugod, tendrás que buscar otra multi de bowman que te haga casito.



Que dice el gordo seboso de Bot, ¿ya está con el brote el hijo de puta?.


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que dice el gordo seboso de Bot, ¿ya está con el brote el hijo de puta?.



Ha visto el hilo que he parido "Poltergeist respecto a PROARI@"???????????????


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Ha visto el hilo que he parido "Poltergeist de PROARI@"???????????????



No coño, ya estás tardando en poner enlace.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Página 2 de la Guarde.



Ya, ya


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> YO NO HE VENDIO A VERTE AMORFA, EL HILO PONE QUE HAY FOTOS TUYAS Y SIMPLEMENTE COMENTO.. ERES TAN FEA CÓMO TU MULTI NODRIZA DE EL SOPLIYACOS DOWNMAN... A LLORAR BOYERA TRAVELO MAÑANA YO VES DE FIESTAAAAAAAAA. EN CATALUÑA ES LA MERCÉ NO CURRO. TE JODES SIGUE REMANDO PARA MANTENER A SUBNORMALES CÓMO TÚ. A LLORAR QUE NO TE HACE NADIE CASITO .



Sabes perfectamente que en el hilo las fotos que hay son del estilo de las que pones tu, sacadas de Dios sabe dónde y al tuntún. Y vienes a ver si bowman te mete caña, ya que es imposible que quiera meterte otra cosa.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PARA NADA, LO QUE HAGO ES DESVELAR IDENTIDADES ! TÚ UNA BOYERA GORDA FEA DEFORME MONONEURONAL, RODEADA DE CALVOS FEOS PEDERASTAS MICROPOLLAS CON DODOTIS, CANIS Y YONKIS TODO ÉSTO LO CUMPLE EL CABEZA HUECA Y CALVA DE DOWNMAN , LO QUE ME PONE ES VEROS BILIANDO Y A MIS PIES, A TODO EL GRUPO DE MIERDAS CANIS LADRANDO DETRÁS DE MI CULO , AL DOWNMAN SE LE DERRITE LA MICROPICHA Y A TI EL CULO TE SUPURA AL LEERME QUE LO SÉ .. A MIS PIES PERROS PUTOSSSS



Pero si a quien te hacen investigaciones es a ti, y te han pillado más de una vez. Poniendo foros de ojos de rusas, cocinando setas... Si es que además de estar payà no tienes ni el más mínimo cuidado cuando públicas fotos y te pillan bien pillado, ramuntxoni


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Sep 2021)

El heavy metal es una música muy amplia y habéis hablado por ahí, en algún mensaje suelto, de sonido y estética.

Yo me quedo con las pintas y el sonido de Pantera, White Zombie o Sepultura antes que con Judas Priest y demás.

De 1990 a 1996 los de Anselmo sacaron cuatro discazos de principio a fin. Incluso uno de mis favoritos es el últimos de este periodo: "The great southern trendkill."


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jevitonto... jajaaj lo que les duele a ambas son las palabras que me dedica cada día mi amigo pelirojo @Azog el Profanador y lo contento que se pone cuando le envío un audio o foto currando, cómo el otro día con el pezón cómo un pitón.. jojojojo



Joder es que como te he dicho ya muchas veces, estás muy follable, pedazo milf que estás hecha. El tamaño de esas tetas no son normales. Y los audios, pues si, me relajan un montón. Simplemente le doy al play y cierro los ojos. Es agradable escuchar a una mujer hablando de sus cosas y de cosas normales y cotidianas. Me va fetén para desconectar y dormir.

Gracias por todo!!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Sep 2021)

Tanto no, son tetas normales, sin ningún tipo de trastorno. Talla 120 como ella ha dicho muchas veces.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tanto no, son tetas normales, sin ningún tipo de trastorno. Talla 120 como ella ha dicho muchas veces.





Quizá se ha operado, cuando era jajejijoju en otro foro el gordaco no parecía tener muchas tetas.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 785258
> 
> Quizá se ha operado, cuando era jajejijoju en otro foro el gordaco no parecía tener muchas tetas.



Creo que me ha puesto en el ignore xD


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

[QUOTE = "Hombre Blanco Hetero, publicación: 36972678, miembro: 183170"]
Creo que me ha puesto en el ignore xD
[/CITA]
Ya estas hablando con algún pederasta estilo downman


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 785258
> 
> Quizá se ha operado, cuando era jajejijoju en otro foro el gordaco no parecía tener muchas tetas.



Solo tienes que fijarte en su nuevo avatar, aunque no se aprecian bien.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> [QUOTE = "Hombre Blanco Hetero, publicación: 36972678, miembro: 183170"]
> Creo que me ha puesto en el ignore xD
> [/CITA]
> Ya estas hablando con algún pederasta estilo downman



Enséñanos esas tetas otra vez!! lo estás deseando!! sé que te gusta que te las miren y te las alaben. Te pillo contra una pared y te embisto hasta tirar el tabique abajo. POUM, POUM, POUM...Yehaaa!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Solo tienes que fijarte en su nuevo avatar, aunque no se aprecian bien.



Y aquí como se aprecian?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Enséñanos esas tetas otra vez!! lo estás deseando!! sé que te gusta que te las miren y te las alaben. Te pillo contra una pared y te embisto hasta tirar el tabique abajo. POUM, POUM, POUM...Yehaaa!!



Si enseño mis tetas el downman se muere de la envidia... Tus palabras le hacen mucho daño.. No ves que es gay y no se le empina?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> [QUOTE = "Hombre Blanco Hetero, publicación: 36972678, miembro: 183170"]
> Creo que me ha puesto en el ignore xD
> [/CITA]
> Ya estas hablando con algún pederasta estilo downman



Está hablando con tu puta madre gordo seboso, anoche me dijeron que no dejas de nombrarme en los hilos, hazme un favor y méteme en el ignore también hijo de perra sarnosa.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

Jjjaaajjj es así y se paraban todos los tíos si voy sin sujetador la que se lia..


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Sep 2021)

Que sepa, solo @Ibis y @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL enseñaron las tetas, y @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ha enseñado muchas fotos. Las demás foreras no se enrollan.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjaaajjj es así y se paraban todos los tíos si voy sin sujetador la que se lia..



Esa es otra, yo ya te vi sin sujetador y madre mía, menuda erección más tonta.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Tus tetas caídas me la traen al pairo Tóni, todas para Azog el pajeador, yo tengo estás sólo para mí.
> Ver archivo adjunto 785275



Puto maricón micropolla Calvo si esas son de una puta de internet y las vé cualquiera que son públicas! además que a ti ya ni se te empina puto calvo derroído, lo que te jode es que las mias no son operadas están perfectas y tú NO LAS VAS A CATAR PORQUE NO ME SALE DEL COÑO QUE UN PUTO PEDÓFILO ME ROCE TE QUEDA CLARO ORCAZO DEL QUINCE ? QUE NO VIVES SIN MÍ DOWNMAN EL PARALÍTICO PENEAL. @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

JAJAJAAJA QUE TE CUENTE AZOG.. SON PERFECTAS PERFECTÍSIMASSSSSSSSSSSS ! CÓMO LA PROPIETARIA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

JAJAJAAJA ESTOY MUY ORGULLOSA DE LO QUE TENGO , LA VERDAD QUE SOY GUAPA POR DENTRO Y POR FUERA.. Y PARA COLMO TETAZAS PERFECTAS.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

No es timidez, es un gordaco que se hace pasar por mujer, por eso sólo veréis tetas como las del avatar, sacadas de vete a saber dónde.


Estas son sus verdaderas tetas, con grano incluido.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No es timidez, es un gordaco que se hace pasar por mujer, por eso sólo veréis tetas como las del avatar, sacadas de vete a saber dónde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 785289
> 
> Estas son sus verdaderas tetas, con grano incluido.



¿Cómo explicas entonces que los audios sean grabados con voz de mujer? y más aún, que la mujer con dicha voz aparezca en un vídeo. Yo he visto y escuchado muchas cosas. Será como sea, pero es mujer.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

RESPONDES AL PEDERASTA MICROPOLLA DOWNMAN UN YONKI QUE COME POLLAS A DESTAJO DICHO POR ÉL AHORA TE LO ADJUNTO.. LA @ ES CON LA IDEA DE SER LA IMAGEN Y EMBAJADORA DE NUESTRA RAZA ARIA. SI ESTOY ACOSTUMBRADA A SER LA ABANDERADA DE MARCAS Y FIRMAS POR ALGO SOY AZAFATA DE IMAGEN Y MODELO .


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Cómo explicas entonces que los audios sean grabados con voz de mujer? y más aún, que la mujer con dicha voz aparezca en un vídeo. Yo he visto y escuchado muchas cosas. Será como sea, pero es mujer.



ESTÁ QUE TRINA EL PEDERASTA DOWNMAN, UNA FORERA REAL GUAPA CON CUERPAZO OJAZOS TETAZAS Y QUE NO LA PUEDA PAGAFANTEAR NI ROZAR.. ES UN CALVARIO PARA SEMEJANTE ORCO CALVO DEL QUINCE. LE METO UN TETAZO Y LO DESMONTO.....


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

@Azog el Profanador TÚ ME HAS OIDO Y VISTO EN PLENO TRABAJO Y HAS VISTO QUE SOY AZAFATA IMAGEN EMBAJADORA DE MARCAS MUY CONOCIDAS AHORA LA GAES.. CIERTO O NO?¿


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> @Azog el Profanador TÚ ME HAS OIDO Y VISTO EN PLENO TRABAJO Y HAS VISTO QUE SOY AZAFATA IMAGEN EMBAJADORA DE MARCAS MUY CONOCIDAS AHORA LA GAES.. CIERTO O NO?¿



Correcto. Deberías subir un Vocaroo para que todos puedan escuchar tu voz y decidan por ellos mismos si es de mujer o no.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Correcto. Deberías subir un Vocaroo para que todos puedan escuchar tu voz y decidan por ellos mismos si es de mujer o no.



YA LO HICE YA.. SIGUE EL PEDERASTA DOWNMAN NEGANDO LA EVIDENCIA: QUE LE DESMONTO CON CUALQUIER FRASE Y MI BELLEZA LO ENVENENA NI VIVE DE LA ENVIDIA.. PERO VAMOS HAGO OTRO CAGÁNDOME EN SUS MUERTOS Y ASI LO OIGAN TODOS..


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

@Policía Pérez , invoco tu CSI. que el travelo Toni Agut está desatado y mientiendo como un bellaco


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

TOMA MARICÓNNN PEDERASTA Y TRINA LO CALCO TAL CUAL.. VALORADA CON 5 ESTRELLAS EN LA EMPRESA CLIENTE, LA MEJOR AZFATA QUE HAN TENIDO DICHO POR ELLOS,. TRINA COMEPOLLAS DE NEGROS CULO ROTO BARATO SENIL @El tuerto Bowman 4 PERFILES DE AZAFATAS DE IMAGEN QUE TODA MARCA REQUIERE PARA SU EVENTO TE SUENA LA CINTA CON EL INDICATIVO MIO NO? PUTO PAYASO !


*En definitiva estamos ante unas profesionales que, además de responder a las necesidades de imagen y apariencia de una marca son capaces de mucho más que de dar su mejor sonrisa, dar la bienvenida, ofrecer información, repartir muestras o acompañar a conferenciantes. Presencia, educación, diligencia y profesionalidad son las claves.*


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Cómo explicas entonces que los audios sean grabados con voz de mujer? y más aún, que la mujer con dicha voz aparezca en un vídeo. Yo he visto y escuchado muchas cosas. Será como sea, pero es mujer.



Que me suda la punta del nabo lo que sea este demente, que lo tengo en el ignore y anoche me avisaron de que el hijo de puta no deja de nombrarme.
Me cago en sus muertos enterrados en purines.
Follatelo ya a ver si se olvida de mi y deja de pensar en mí rabo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

SE OYEN LOS LLOROS Y REBUZNOS DEL DOWNMAN .. POBRE WELO YONKI DERROIDO FOLLA TRAVELOS... ME CAGO EN SUS MUERTOS PROFANADOS..


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que me suda la punta del nabo lo que sea este demente, que lo tengo en el ignore y anoche me avisaron de que el hijo de puta no deja de nombrarme.
> Me cago en sus muertos enterrados en purines.
> Follatelo ya a ver si se olvida de mi y deja de pensar en mí rabo.



No puede olvidarlo, es superior a sus fuerzas y mira que lleva cientos de "cruisings" y habrá catado muchos, pero se vé que "lo tuyo" debe tener un "nosequé" y lo pone histérico


----------



## 121 (24 Sep 2021)

@masia te haces pajas pensando en proaria??


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

121 dijo:


> @masia te haces pajas pensando en proaria??



Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición,


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

Me sigue gustando la música hevay. En realidad pocas pi tas he llevado, lo típico de camisetas, alguna muñequera y ya


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

Para que querría que me comparaseis con un loco peligroso?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para que querría que me comparaseis con un loco peligroso?



PEDERASTA BOYERA Y TRAVELACO MENUDO DESPOJO DE LA SOCIEDAD ERES TE IMAGINO ASÍ TAL CUAL..


----------



## juantxxxo (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me sigue gustando la música hevay. En realidad pocas pi tas he llevado, lo típico de camisetas, alguna muñequera y ya



Y elásticos?????? chupa con parches de grupos???? queremos de saber!!


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PEDERASTA BOYERA Y TRAVELACO MENUDO DESPOJO DE LA SOCIEDAD ERES TE IMAGINO ASÍ TAL CUAL..
> Ver archivo adjunto 785634



Si, sin duda no sabes más que imaginar, pero eso de dar en el clavo, poco.

Vaya investigador de pacotilla.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Y elásticos?????? chupa con parches de grupos???? queremos de saber!!



La chupa si, pero sin nada de nada. Ni flecos, ni parches, ni mierdas


----------



## juantxxxo (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La chupa si, pero sin nada de nada. Ni flecos, ni parches, ni mierdas



PASTEL!!!


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> PASTEL!!!



Que pastel?


----------



## juantxxxo (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que pastel?



JEVI DE PASTEL!!!


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> JEVI DE PASTEL!!!



Por qué? Aunque llevaré una gorra de la caja rural lo seguiría siendo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, sin duda no sabes más que imaginar, pero eso de dar en el clavo, poco.
> 
> Vaya investigador de pacotilla.



Fijo que eres más feo e impresentable.. Pon tu foto si tienes huevos ovarios que no lo harás porque eres un orco por dentro y fuera, ya ha quedado claro muchas veces


----------



## Roberto Malone (24 Sep 2021)

No conocía este hilo. 

¿Se habrá puesto en forma durante la pandemia, o habrá digievolucionado en gorda de las harinas heavy?.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, sin duda no sabes más que imaginar, pero eso de dar en el clavo, poco.
> 
> Vaya investigador de pacotilla.



Proguarra es de la TIA cuidado, es la secretaria Ofelia .


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Fijo que eres más feo e impresentable.. Pon tu foto si tienes huevos ovarios que no lo harás porque eres un orco por dentro y fuera, ya ha quedado claro muchas veces



No pongo mi foto porque en internet lo que pones escapa de tu control y sirve para surtir a perturbados como tú en cruzadas ficticias.


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Proguarra es de la TIA cuidado, es la secretaria Ofelia .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 785684



Mas bien el Profesor Bacterio, que todo lo que "SE INVENTA" es una puta mierda y no da una,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Mas bien el Profesor Bacterio, que todo lo que "SE INVENTA" es una puta mierda y no da una,


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 785705



!!!Jodeeeeeeeeer!!!
He visto talibanes menos espantosos,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No pongo mi foto porque en internet lo que pones escapa de tu control y sirve para surtir a perturbados como tú en cruzadas ficticias.



NO PONES PORQUE ERES UN ORCO Y LO SABES SI FUERAS GUAPA NO TE IMPORTARIA PONER LA FOTO DE UN SIMPLE OJO COMO HAGO YO O DE LAS TETAZAS VESTIDAS CÓMO LAS MÍAS.. ORCO QUE ERES UN ORCO EMBUSTERO Y ASQUEROSO. CÓMO TU AMIGO MASIA DOWNMAN UN FOLLA TRAVELOS, CREO QUE ES EL ÚNICO CAPAZ DE FOLLARTE Y TÚ A ÉL, NO HAY NADIE CON EL ESTÓMAGO VUESTRO PARA ROZAROS.. PUEDE QUE SEÁIS HASTA EL MISMO PEDERASTA HIJO DE PUTA. ESTÁIS EN EL MISMO NIVEL DE MIERDA. A LAS PRUEBAS ME REMITO..


----------



## hortera (24 Sep 2021)

Los jevis parecen como de Vallecas dan penita


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO PONES PORQUE ERES UN ORCO Y LO SABES SI FUERAS GUAPA NO TE IMPORTARIA PONER LA FOTO DE UN SIMPLE OJO COMO HAGO YO O DE LAS TETAZAS VESTIDAS CÓMO LAS MÍAS.. ORCO QUE ERES UN ORCO EMBUSTERO Y ASQUEROSO. CÓMO TU AMIGO MASIA DOWNMAN UN FOLLA TRAVELOS, CREO QUE ES EL ÚNICO CAPAZ DE FOLLARTE Y TÚ A ÉL, NO HAY NADIE CON EL ESTÓMAGO VUESTRO PARA ROZAROS.. PUEDE QUE SEÁIS HASTA EL MISMO PEDERASTA HIJO DE PUTA. ESTÁIS EN EL MISMO NIVEL DE MIERDA. A LAS PRUEBAS ME REMITO..
> Ver archivo adjunto 785735



Mis fotos las pongo en otra parte, pero solo para gente de confianza. No me hace falta empapelar foros mostrándome a gente que no me importa una puta mierda para demostrar no sé qué mierdas.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mis fotos las pongo en otra parte, pero solo para gente de confianza. No me hace falta empapelar foros mostrándome a gente que no me importa una puta mierda para demostrar no sé qué mierdas.





Haces bien, esta mano de cetáceo es de Toni, al igual que está muñeca peluda.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 785826
> 
> Haces bien, esta mano de cetáceo es de Toni, al igual que está muñeca peluda.
> Ver archivo adjunto 785826
> Ver archivo adjunto 785828



Y es qu también me da igual como sean los conforeros, la verdad. Lo bonito de los foros es ser personajes anónimos


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y es qu también me da igual como sean los conforeros, la verdad. Lo bonito de los foros es ser personajes anónimos



Y si puedes ser multi de alguien, ya es la hostia tu........


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y si puedes ser multi de alguien, ya es la hostia tu........



Yo soy multi de medio foro según ramontxoni


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo soy multi de medio foro según ramontxoni



Vosotros dos sois multis míos según Toni Agut de Bot.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Vosotros dos sois multis míos según Toni Agut de Bot.



Tienes que tener un tiempo libre de la hostia para tanto multi, nodriza. Y cada vez te salen más


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tienes que tener un tiempo libre de la hostia para tanto multi, nodriza. Y cada vez te salen más



Lo tengo, no tanto como Toni que se pasa 24 x 7 aquí, y eso que es modelo, azafata, actriz y psicóloga, con 6 churumbeles.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Lo tengo, no tanto como Toni que se pasa 24 x 7 aquí, y eso que es modelo, azafata, actriz y psicóloga, con 6 churumbeles.



Además de buscar millones de fotos. Creo que debe de tener a alguien subcontratado


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Además de buscar millones de fotos. Creo que debe de tener a alguien subcontratado



Acaso podría ser su hermana Úrsula Agut, que usó su foto en las redes y que según Toni, ahora está "zorreando" por Germania.
Con oligofrénicos así, todo es posible.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Además de buscar millones de fotos. Creo que debe de tener a alguien subcontratado



Esa es otra, de mi ha puesto fotos de 3 hombres diferentes diciendo que soy yo.


----------



## corolaria (24 Sep 2021)

Que se la folle el tuerto de una puta vez, que ya está bien de tanto marear la perdiz.

Si en el fondo los dos lo están deseando, no pueden vivir sin citarse e insultarse en cualquier esquina del foro.


----------



## cups (24 Sep 2021)

Melafo a ella y a las demás,y vosotros pensad que tanto que los críticais pero no teneis vida social alguna mientras ellos se lo pasan de maravilla.

Enviado desde mi LENNY3 MAX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## masia (24 Sep 2021)

cups dijo:


> Melafo a ella y a las demás,y vosotros pensad que tanto que los críticais pero no teneis vida social alguna mientras ellos se lo pasan de maravilla.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LENNY3 MAX mediante Tapatalk



Veo algo "oxidada" esa cta. con poco uso.


----------



## Policía Pérez (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> @Policía Pérez , invoco tu CSI. que el travelo Toni Agut está desatado y mientiendo como un bellaco


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 786388
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 786389
> ...



El prowario está sin nariz, pobretico, se hace una rinoplastia y le cobran triple.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

MAMADOU el amigo de BRAULIO AMAZON+BACHILLERATO.


Hola, yo ser mamadou, yo sacar bachillerato en AMAZON. A mi gustar españolas, montar bicicleta y jugar Game boy, yo tener negocio propio independiente de cocaína, yo ser autónomo. Yo sacar bachillerato con amigos Braulio y Abdul gracias a AMAZON. Braulio ser tartamudo y virgen, Abdul ser...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Roberto Malone (25 Sep 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 786388
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 786389
> ...



Si esa es Intuitiva, se parece bastante a las que vienen al sur a follar procedentes del levante y Catalonia.

Suelen ser adorables esas locuelas y milfas suckadoras.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Si esa es Intuitiva, se parece bastante a las que vienen al sur a follar procedentes del levante y Catalonia.
> 
> Suelen ser adorables esas locuelas y milfas suckadoras.



Ninguna soy yo.... Yo soy la de siempre ojos verdes azulados aria


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Si esa es Intuitiva, se parece bastante a las que vienen al sur a follar procedentes del levante y Catalonia.
> 
> Suelen ser adorables esas locuelas y milfas suckadoras.



Es catalana, de ascendencia andaluza.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> Que se la folle el tuerto de una puta vez, que ya está bien de tanto marear la perdiz.
> 
> Si en el fondo los dos lo están deseando, no pueden vivir sin citarse e insultarse en cualquier esquina del foro.



Jjjaaaajjj le falta polla belleza cuerpo y lo mejor de todo cerebro... No tengo ni para el primer squirt en su cara... Lo he pillado en una web de ligoteo.. El no sabe que soy yo pero yo si que es el.. Traer info fresquita.. Está que se derrite dentro y fuera del foro por mí.. Si es mi bufón me río de el!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Es catalana, de ascendencia andaluza.



Así es... Orgullosa de mi mejunge


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Así es... Orgullosa de mi mejunge



Oye, que ya estoy precalentando para irme a la cama. Ayúdame a calentar.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Oye, que ya estoy precalentando para irme a la cama. Ayúdame a calentar.



Jjjjaaa con la mano en el corazón... imgbox - fast, simple image host


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjjaaa con la mano en el corazón... imgbox - fast, simple image host



Bien, pero seguro que tienes algo más ardiente. Voy montando la tienda de campaña y tal. Cuidado con los escorpiones, que tienen mucho veneno, ya me entiendes.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Bien, pero seguro que tienes algo más ardiente. Voy montando la tienda de campaña y tal. Cuidado con los escorpiones, que tienen mucho veneno, ya me entiendes.



Jejeje viniendo que soy Escorpión.. Acepto de buena gana ese veneno.. Se acopla con el mío a la perfección... Jjjiiiiiijjjjjj


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Se parece o no se parece a downman en la calva? Segureta de Prosegur cómo el. Jjiiiiijjjj


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jejeje viniendo que soy Escorpión.. Acepto de buena gana ese veneno.. Se acopla con el mío a la perfección... Jjjiiiiiijjjjjj



Cuidado pues , que mi aguijón es muy grande y te voy a picar


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Se parece o no se parece a downman en la calva? Segureta de Prosegur cómo el. Jjiiiiijjjj
> Ver archivo adjunto 786554



Una mujer *entre 18 y 90 años *


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Cuidado pues , que mi aguijón es muy grande y te voy a picar



Jiiiijjjjjiiiijjj te tocará sacarme mi veneno con el aguijón.... Y creeme que es adictivo éso dicen


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Una mujer *entre 18 y 90 años *



Jjjaaaajjj está desesperado cómo no puede catarme busca por ahi aunque sea una yaya. El tiene entre 50 y 60.. Para el arrastre está ya el downman. Se puso muy contento cuando le dije que me hace reír... Si se le nota a leguas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Esa calva y pelos... No se parecen demasiado? @Azog el Profanador


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jiiiijjjjjiiiijjj te tocará sacarme mi veneno con el aguijón.... Y creeme que es adictivo éso dicen



Bueno, ¿tienes algo para apagar este incendio que se propaga por mis pantalones, o no?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Bueno, ¿tienes algo para apagar este incendio que se propaga por mis pantalones, o no?



Jjjaaaajjj tener tengo...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjaaaajjj tener tengo...



PUES RÁPIDO, QUE ESTOY ARDIENDO!!


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Vosotros dos sois multis míos según Toni Agut de Bot.



Como se consigue ser multi tuyo, siendo yo del 2.017 y tu del 2.019????
En que cabeza cabe esa paranoia?????


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

Hostia, el avatar de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hostia, el avatar de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ,



¿Ha puesto sus tetas?, porque para ver otra foto robada a vete a saber quien no saco de la nevera al gordaco.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Como se consigue ser multi tuyo, siendo yo del 2.017 y tu del 2.019????
> En que cabeza cabe esa paranoia?????



Pues ya ves multi mio del 2017, el ridículo del gordo Toni no tiene parangón, y pensar que alguno se pajea pensando en el, jajajajajajaja angelico que necesitado está.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hostia, el avatar de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ,



pues ya está el maricón de masia downman diciendo que " mi foto" la robo, osea me robo a mí misma.. tiene menos cerebro que una ameba el subnormal.. que te dije? es un puto maricón mierda seca micropolla muerta, que las mujeres no le gustamos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Ha puesto sus tetas?, porque para ver otra foto robada a vete a saber quien no saco de la nevera al gordaco.



SI y en una posición muy sujerente, con todo el canalillo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> SI y en una posición muy sujerente, con todo el canalillo.
> [/QUOTE



ahora es cuando empieza a echar bilis y tocarse el micropito y ver que sigue muerto.. sólo le funciona con pollas de tíos y para mear, punto.. MARICÓN PERDIDO ES..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> SI y en una posición muy sujerente, con todo el canalillo.



Tú crees que por un canalillo voy a sacar del ignore al gordo teniendo esta maravilla para mí?


Esas manos que te veo!!
@Azog el Profanador supongo que has terminado el FAP, FAP, quito mis tetas ya campeón.


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Tú crees que por un canalillo voy a sacar del ignore al gordo teniendo esta maravilla para mí?
> 
> 
> Esas manos que te veo!!
> @Azog el Profanador supongo que has terminado el FAP, FAP, quito mis tetas ya campeón.



Ese nivel de "chupapollismo" y esa fijación en vivir "auto-engañado" por parte del gozA el pajeador, hace que lo tenga en la nevera, ya que si lo leo, tengo unas irreprimibles ganas de "ahostiar" la pantalla, pensando que lo tengo delante.
Ya lo dice el refrán:
No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

Vaya mierda de hilo, al final hay fotos de todo dios menos mias


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vaya mierda de hilo, al final hay fotos de todo dios menos mias



Si pero 91 páginas ya, gracias a la inestimable colaboración del gordo de Bot.


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues ya ves multi mio del 2017, el ridículo del gordo Toni no tiene parangón, y pensar que alguno se pajea pensando en el, jajajajajajaja angelico que necesitado está.



Tienes guardado el CSI del travelo, para sacarlo a relucir cuando convenga y no tener que llamar siempre al compañero "Poli P."???????


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Tienes guardado el CSI del travelo, para sacarlo a relucir cuando convenga y no tener que llamar siempre al compañero "Poli P."???????



Pues no lo tengo, poli Perez lo tiene a buen recaudo en una caja fuerte.


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Si pero 91 páginas ya, gracias a la inestimable colaboración del gordo de Bot.



¿¿¿91???
Escribes con la polla o tienes dedos como "butifarras", ya que del 6 al 9 hay espacio en el teclado del PC,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> ¿¿¿91???
> Escribes con la polla o tienes dedos como "butifarras", ya que del 6 al 9 hay espacio en el teclado del PC,



Estoy en el móvil, en la página 92 de 92, esto tiene pinta de llegar a 100.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vaya mierda de hilo, al final hay fotos de todo dios menos mias



Eso te pasa por ser tan rara.. Ya tas follao al parapléjico mental y anal sin polla de masiadownman?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Eso te pasa por ser tan rara.. Ya tas follao al parapléjico mental y anal sin polla de masiadownman?



Pero si yo estoy encantada de que no haya fotos


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Estoy en el móvil, en la página 92 de 92, esto tiene pinta de llegar a 100.



Móvil raro el tuyo, a mi en el PC me sale que estamos en la 62 (sesenta y dos, te enteras?????)


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Móvil raro el tuyo, a mi en el PC me sale que estamos en la 62 (sesenta y dos, te enteras?????)



Estamos marcando tendencia


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Móvil raro el tuyo, a mi en el PC me sale que estamos en la 62 (sesenta y dos, te enteras?????)



Que Collons móvil raro, que me salen 92 hostias.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estamos marcando tendencia



Este hilo será trendig topic este mes, el calvo lopez debería recompensarnos.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que Collons móvil raro, que me salen 92 hostias.
> Ver archivo adjunto 787121



Por qué emborronas las notificaciones?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué emborronas las notificaciones?



Para ocultar los 98 privados que tengo de Toni de Bot.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué emborronas las notificaciones?



1 porque sois el mismo travelo y se le ve el nick de la cuenta 2 porque es subnormal 3 porque está ENRABIETADO con azog porque es mi amigo 4 porque tengo amigos foreros que han visto lo que él quiere 5 porque la demencia senil le hace hacer garabatos 6 porque su otra cuenta masia està más loco que él 7 porque no quiere que se vea el modelo del móvil que es el mismo que del masio culo torcio y criscocainomano un readmi note 7. 8 porque es inmaduro de mente y se siente niño y hace garabatos...


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> HOSTIA LA JEVITONTO! JAJAJA



que soys amigas respeta un poco


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> 1 porque sois el mismo travelo y se le ve el nick de la cuenta 2 porque es subnormal 3 porque está ENRABIETADO con azog porque es mi amigo 4 porque tengo amigos foreros que han visto lo que él quiere 5 porque la demencia senil le hace hacer garabatos 6 porque su otra cuenta masia està más loco que él 7 porque no quiere que se vea el modelo del móvil que es el mismo que del masio culo torcio y criscocainomano un readmi note 7. 8 porque es inmaduro de mente y se siente niño y hace garabatos...



En la barra de las notificaciones de ve el modelo de teléfono? Que cosas


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> que soys amigas respeta un poco



Amigas de que?


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Amigas de que?



de mujer?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En la barra de las notificaciones de ve el modelo de teléfono? Que cosas



No pero tiene cosas que conozco de ese mobil para empezar el color de el garabato... Jjiiiijj una que es muy lista


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> de mujer?



Me caes tu mejor que ramontxoni


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Amigas de que?



¿Ya ha venido Toni a tocar los huevos?.
Momento de irse a cenar, que cruz con el demente de los CSI de corta y pega.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> que soys amigas respeta un poco



No somos amigas ella es un travolo...


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No pero tiene cosas que conozco de ese mobil para empezar el color de el garabato... Jjiiiijj una que es muy lista



Los colores no vienen por defecto?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me caes tu mejor que ramontxoni



A ti no te cae bien ni un crucifijo te roza y se cae... Jjjiiijjjjj


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Ya ha venido Toni a tocar los huevos?.
> Momento de irse a cenar, que cruz con el demente de los CSI de corta y pega.



Si, dice que.ha hecho un CSI a tu teléfono


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los colores no vienen por defecto?



En según que modelos


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me caes tu mejor que ramontxoni



no se quien es pero guay


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A ti no te cae bien ni un crucifijo te roza y se cae... Jjjiiijjjjj



Prefiero un martillo de Thor


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> no se quien es pero guay



El travelo loco


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> En según que modelos



aun sigue sin convencerme tu perfil psiquico para aceptar una acuenta anti pederasstas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, dice que.ha hecho un CSI a tu teléfono



Si porque del culo ya se lo haces tú... Jjjiiijjjjj con el dodotis el welito que huele a orines. Dile que me coma el coño pero ojo sólo cuando lo meo


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> En según que modelos



Yo tengo un redmi note 5


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El travelo loco



Si si eres travelo loco.. Ya nos vamos entendiendo.... Jjjiiijjjjj


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si porque del culo ya se lo haces tú... Jjjiiijjjjj con el dodotis el delito que huele a orines. Dile que me coma el coño pero ojo sólo cuando lo meo



Pero no éramos la misma persona?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si si eres travelo loco.. Ya nos vamos entendiendo.... Jjjiiijjjjj



No, ese eres tú, ramontxoni


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo tengo un redmi note 5



Ajá y le pones el vibrador para que te de gustillo en el anus?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no éramos la misma persona?



A saber... Persona no monstruo


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> 1 porque sois el mismo travelo y se le ve el nick de la cuenta 2 porque es subnormal 3 porque está ENRABIETADO con azog porque es mi amigo 4 porque tengo amigos foreros que han visto lo que él quiere 5 porque la demencia senil le hace hacer garabatos 6 porque su otra cuenta masia està más loco que él 7 porque no quiere que se vea el modelo del móvil que es el mismo que del masio culo torcio y criscocainomano un readmi note 7. 8 porque es inmaduro de mente y se siente niño y hace garabatos...



Toni Agut Suarez, el travelo.
Me apetecía un rato de MUÑECA HINCHABLE y por eso te saco un rato del armario y así no me contagio de un sidoso como tú
A que hora vas hoy de "cruising"???
Antes de recoger a tu madre en el polígono o después???


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, ese eres tú, ramontxoni



No.,yo tengo coño y tal tu un pene sin vida, la mujer nace no se opera o se hace...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Toni Agut Suarez, el travelo.
> Me apetecía un rato de MUÑECA HINCHABLE y por eso te saco un rato del armario y así no me contagio de un sidoso como tú
> A que hora vas hoy de "cruising"???
> Antes de recoger a tu madre en el polígono o después???



Que hay pederasta culo torcio has conseguido un euro para la masía donde alquilas tu pestilente y sidoso culo a 0.50 la embestida? Cruissing lo haces tú con tus putos muertos comepollas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> aun sigue sin convencerme tu perfil psiquico para aceptar una acuenta anti pederasstas



Que ladrass hoy atasquete no te has tomado la medicación y luego tienes bajadas y te quieres suicidar...


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que ladrass hoy atasquete no te has tomado la medicación y luego tienes bajadas y te quieres suicidar...



...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................JA PUTA


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ajá y le pones el vibrador para que te de gustillo en el anus?



Que putas cerdadas me cuentas?


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que ladrass hoy atasquete no te has tomado la medicación y luego tienes bajadas y te quieres suicidar...



HACE MUCHO QUE NO HABLO DE ¡L SUICIDIO


ABRO UN HILO SUICIDA? INSINUAS ESO?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A saber... Persona no monstruo



Ahora es a saber. Con lo convencido que estabas


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que putas cerdadas me cuentas?



LE VA EL MARRON


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No.,yo tengo coño y tal tu un pene sin vida, la mujer nace no se opera o se hace...



Que es un coño y tal?


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que hay pederasta culo torcio has conseguido un euro para la masía donde alquilas tu pestilente y sidoso culo a 0.50 la embestida? Cruissing lo haces tú con tus putos muertos comepollas



Eres más cretino que escupir para arriba.
Yo soy Bowman según tú


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> LE VA EL MARRON



Si, los nepes que publica son de moros o algo asi


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, los nepes que publica son de moros o algo asi



JODER QUE GRIMA


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> JODER QUE GRIMA



Te acabas de convertir en un multi


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que es un coño y tal?



Lo que yo tengo el mio es estilo Big Mac... Le sale la lechuga y todo muy majo él


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, los nepes que publica son de moros o algo asi



Yo sólo acepto nepes arios.. Los marrones para el maricón de masio culo torcio


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Eres más cretino que escupir para arriba.
> Yo soy Bowman según tú



Lo eres lo eres que tal tu madre has ido a limpiarla Bastardo?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo el mio es estilo Big Mac... Le sale la lechuga y todo muy majo él



Te sale la bilis por ahí?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> HACE MUCHO QUE NO HABLO DE ¡L SUICIDIO
> 
> 
> ABRO UN HILO SUICIDA? INSINUAS ESO?



No que eres muy cansino y luego sigues vivo.. Eres un attw..uno cuando se muere se muere bien y no vuelve..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te sale la bilis por ahí?



Nu por ahí fluidos y a tí por el micro nepe?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Yo sólo acepto nepes arios.. Los marrones para el maricón de masio culo torcio



Coño, ahora los de la prostitución podéis elegir?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que putas cerdadas me cuentas?



Cuentamelo tú boyero


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Nu por ahí fluidos y a tí por el micro nepe?



La bilis e un fluido


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, ahora los de la prostitución podéis elegir?



Si prostituyo tus muertos que me comen el coño y tú aplsudrs travolo


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Cuentamelo tú boyero



No puta idea, yo soy operaria de fábrica


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si prostituyo tus muertos que me comen el coño y tú aplsudrs travolo



Ya hablas en otro idioma?


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te acabas de convertir en un multi



UN MULTIO DE QUE¿?


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, ahora los de la prostitución podéis elegir?



Jevi, lo que voy a citar es muy bueno:
Hay un forero que tiene de nick .TUERTO
Va el travelo ese y le dice:
"TUERTITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MIO, QUE TAL AMIGO."
El aludido ni lo citó ni lo "reputeó" en señal de que pasó de él como de la mierda,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No puta idea, yo soy operaria de fábrica



Y homosexual..


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y homosexual..



No, asexual


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Jevi, lo que voy a citar es muy bueno:
> Hay un forero que tiene de nick .TUERTO
> Va el travelo ese y le dice:
> "TUERTITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MIO, QUE TAL AMIGO."
> El aludido ni lo citó ni lo "reputeó" en señal de que pasó de él como de la mierda,



Ése es el tuerto andaluz amigo mío con buen pollón, si me lo ha mostrado. Luego estás tú el tuerto downman: Maño tontorrón viviendo en Cataluña, al que no le quiero y menos aún verle el micropene meado y sin vida..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, asexual



mentiroso


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

atasco dijo:


> UN MULTIO DE QUE¿?



A quien le lleva la contraria al travelo se convierte automáticamente en multi de bowman


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Jevi, lo que voy a citar es muy bueno:
> Hay un forero que tiene de nick .TUERTO
> Va el travelo ese y le dice:
> "TUERTITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MIO, QUE TAL AMIGO."
> El aludido ni lo citó ni lo "reputeó" en señal de que pasó de él como de la mierda,



Le tendrá en el ignore


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> mentiroso



No me interesa el sexo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya hablas en otro idioma?



En 4 perfectamente


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Le tendrá en el ignore



Ha habido cierto Forero que se ha enfadado conmigo porque quería tema, y al saber que está kakunado le he dicho que no, y está mosca.. Se siente


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> En 4 perfectamente



Francés, griego, arameo y cubana?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me interesa el sexo



Mientes más que respiras


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ha habido cierto Forero que se ha enfadado conmigo porque quería tema, y al saber que está kakunado le he dicho que no, y está mosca.. Se siente



Chospa que chospa?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Francés, griego, arameo y cubana?



Castellano catalana francès el italiano luego inglés aleman no tan bien y tú? La de darle a la lengua en culos osea lenguadura.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Mientes más que respiras



Por qué? No es tan extraño no ver la gracia al sexo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Que es chospa jevitonto


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué? No es tan extraño no ver la gracia al sexo



Pues yo le veo todo


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Castellano catalana francès el italiano luego inglés aleman no tan bien y tú? La de darle a la lengua en culos osea lenguadura.



Yo con el castellano voy que chuto, no me interesan los idiomas


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Pues yo le veo todo



Otra cosa es que te vea el a ti


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, dice que.ha hecho un CSI a tu teléfono



Ahhh mira qué bien, y que móvil se supone que tengo?.


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ése es el tuerto andaluz amigo mío con buen pollón, si me lo ha mostrado. Luego estás tú el tuerto downman: Maño tontorrón viviendo en Cataluña, al que no le quiero y menos aún verle el micropene meado y sin vida..



Maño ahora???
Vas de Guatemala a Guatepeor.
Lo que si tengo es "MAÑA en manejar la hoz y darte un viaje y arreglarte ese aborto de nariz que tienes,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Otra cosa es que te vea el a ti



Que él? Que ladras? El sexo se lleva bien conmigo...


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que es chospa jevitonto



No lo sabes?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Maño ahora???
> Vas de Guatemala a Guatepeor.
> Lo que si tengo es "MAÑA en manejar la hoz y darte un viaje y arreglarte ese aborto de nariz que tienes,



Aborto eres tú! Mi nariz nunca la he puesto pero es muy Cuca muy femenina.. Así como muy jovial es una de las partes que me " aniña" las facciones


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ahhh mira qué bien, y que móvil se supone que tengo?.



Un Xiaomi, que el color de las linea de la galeri de fotos deben decirle hasta el PUK


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No lo sabes?



No no soy de Burgos para saber que es éso


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No no soy de Burgos para saber que es éso



De burgos? Pero no era de otro lado?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De burgos? Pero no era de otro lado?



Que Cruz me ha caído diossss y el atasquete donde está?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que él? Que ladras? El sexo se lleva bien conmigo...



Si, es lo que os pasa a los que os va la marcha


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que Cruz me ha caído diossss y el atasquete donde está?



Pero si es lo que dices tú, yo solo te lo pregunto


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Francés, griego, arameo y cubana?



Pero que diceeeeeeeeeeess???
En su oficio, los 2 primeros y el 2º sólo de "pasivo", los otros 2 ni en sueños,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, es lo que os pasa a los que os va la marcha



A mi bastante tanto que soy yo la que ordena y el otro obedece


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pero que diceeeeeeeeeeess???
> En su oficio, los 2 primeros y el 2º sólo de "pasivo", los otros 2 ni en sueños,



Olvidas la lluvia dorada y las tetas panceteras, puede usar los 4 perfectamente


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A mi bastante tanto que soy yo la que ordena y el otro obedece



Eres Aramis Fuster?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pero que diceeeeeeeeeeess???
> En su oficio, los 2 primeros y el 2º sólo de "pasivo", los otros 2 ni en sueños,



En el tuyo el boca y culo sucio dos idiomas que controlas desde que saliste del culo de tú puta madre


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Olvidas la lluvia dorada y las tetas panceteras, puede usar los 4 perfectamente



No voy a citar todo lo que se hacer.. Placenteras placenteras que ni escribir ni definir sabes tonto el pueblo.. Eres más corto que un chaleco sin mangas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eres Aramis Fuster?



Nu. Pero igual de pechugona y con carácter...


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Aborto eres tú! Mi nariz nunca la he puesto pero es muy Cuca muy femenina.. Así como muy jovial es una de las partes que me " aniña" las facciones



"aniña" error, error, error, lo correcto es "amaricona", tal como tus fotos de Toni Agut Suarez (hermano de Úrsula)
Aprende a hacer CSI tontopolla,


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No voy a citar todo lo que se hacer.. Placenteras placenteras que ni escribir ni definir sabes tonto el pueblo.. Eres más corto que un chaleco sin mangas



Coño, dices hablar castellano y no sabes palabras básicas?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Nu. Pero igual de pechugona y con carácter...



Y que te faltan siete veranos también


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, dices hablar castellano y no sabes palabras básicas?



Si por ejemplo que eres un aborto mal practicado...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y que te faltan siete veranos también



Y muchos inviernos... Tengo que durar mucho para joder a chusma cómo vosotros


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si por ejemplo que eres un aborto mal practicado...



Eso es una frase, no una palabra. No sabes ni que es chospar ni pancetero. Vaya inculto


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y muchos inviernos... Tengo que durar mucho para joder a chusma cómo vosotros



Cuando nos encuentres trae té y unas pastas, que te dejaremos nuestros peluches para que tengas a alguien con quien hablar


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> "aniña" error, error, error, lo correcto es "amaricona", tal como tus fotos de Toni Agut Suarez (hermano de Úrsula)
> Aprende a hacer CSI tontopolla,



El toni ese te tiene cachondo perdido lo ves por cada esquina... Vé y dile que le quieres hacer un prenda que lo estás deseando maricón!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuando nos encuentres trae té y unas pastas, que te dejaremos nuestros peluches para que tengas a alguien con quien hablar


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es una frase, no una palabra. No sabes ni que es chospar ni pancetero. Vaya inculto



No soy una pueblerina con Palabrejas raras y en desuso como tú


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No soy una pueblerina con Palabrejas raras y en desuso como tú



Pero no era guardia de seguridad y multi de bowman? 

Sigue una línea argumentativa.


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Olvidas la lluvia dorada y las tetas panceteras, puede usar los 4 perfectamente



Visto así con las tetas "tocino-panceta" y el "ahorameo", lo veo factible eso de los 4 idiomas,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuando nos encuentres trae té y unas pastas, que te dejaremos nuestros peluches para que tengas a alguien con quien hablar



No pierdo mi dinero en ir a dar tto gratuito a subnormales bastante tengo con que me descuenten de nómina para manteneros.. Los peluches llenos de lefa caduca.. Que asco los tiras a la pared y se pegan putos salidos


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Visto así con las tetas "tocino-panceta" y el "ahorameo", lo veo factible eso de los 4 idiomas,



Al menos sabemos que no le pagan en panceta, aunque esté en desuso


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No pierdo mi dinero en ir a dar tto gratuito a subnormales bastante tengo con que me descuenten de tú nómina para manteneros.. Los peluches llenos de lefa caduca.. Que asco los tiras a la pared y se pegan putos salidos



Ah, reconoces que te dedicas a dar teto


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no era guardia de seguridad y multi de bowman?
> 
> Sigue una línea argumentativa.



Según te da el brote eres una cosa u otra.. He encontrado cierto segureta que tiene la misma calva y pelo rata que downman, edad lugar de residencia e hijos y divorciado... ... Sospechoso


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Según te da el brote eres una cosa u otra.. He encontrado cierto segureta que tiene la misma calva y pelo rata que downman, edad lugar de residencia en hijos y divorciado... ... Sospechoso



La palabra brote me la has copiado a mí. Seguro que no sabías ni lo que era


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ah, reconoces que te dedicas a dar teto



Tratamiento mira si eres anal fabeto que no sabes leer siglas... Tratamiento psiquiátrico que ni con litio tenéis arreglo


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no era guardia de seguridad y multi de bowman?
> 
> Sigue una línea argumentativa.



Que va a seguir el tarado ese, que puso una foto cocinando setas con el insta de Toni Agut Suarez contestando como PROARI@, tal y cual y ante tal pillada lo tuvo que borrar, 
Como va a seguir lo que pides, por Dios???


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Que va a seguir el tarado ese, que puso una foto cocinando setas con el insta de Toni Agut Suarez contestando como PROARI@, tal y cual y ante tal pillada lo tuvo que borrar,
> Como va a seguir lo que pides, por Dios???



Los 20 mil euros de la Cerda de la mamada ya se los has ingresado pederasta? El otro día en periódicos salió la condena que te han hecho folla perros


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Tratamiento mira si eres anal fabeto que no sabes leer siglas... Tratamiento psiquiátrico que ni con litio tenéis arreglo



Las abreviaturas siempre deben de acabar con un punto. Joder con el de los idiomas...


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Que va a seguir el tarado ese, que puso una foto cocinando setas con el insta de Toni Agut Suarez contestando como PROARI@, tal y cual y ante tal pillada lo tuvo que borrar,
> Como va a seguir lo que pides, por Dios???



Es que esa pillada ha sido monumental. No sé cómo sigue con el personaje


----------



## Can Pistraus (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Luego te la firmo, para las pajillas



Ni con un puntero laser.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ni con un puntero laser.



Con un láser no se puede firmar


----------



## Can Pistraus (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con un láser no se puede firmar



Encima de cracko, comprensión lectora 0.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Encima de cracko, comprensión lectora 0.



No soy cracko, soy el Cracken. No escaparás de mis tentáculos.


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Luego te la firmo, para las pajillas



Os paséais así por las Llanas, o es el día de Halloween? 
Es cierta la leyenda de que las Burgalesas no follan más que con indígenas, y os reproducis poniendo huevos?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Os paséais así por las Llanas, o es el día de Halloween?
> Es cierta la leyenda de que las Burgalesas no follan más que con indígenas, y os reproducis poniendo huevos?



Yo era más de las bernardillas


----------



## Can Pistraus (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No soy cracko, soy el Cracken. No escaparás de mis tentáculos.



Ya tienes bastante con los viejos derroidos de las fotos para subirte el ego, con eso ya vas que te matas.
Y vosotros: luego os quejáis del planchabraguismo, betillas.

Me piro al hilo de los travolos, al menos ahí no tienen planchabragas tan demigrantes como vosotros.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ya tienes bastante con los viejos derroidos de las fotos para subirte el ego, con eso ya vas que te matas.
> Y vosotros: luego os quejáis del planchabraguismo, betillas.
> 
> Me piro al hilo de los travolos, al menos ahí no tienen planchabragas tan demigrantes como vosotros.



No conozco a nadie de esas fotos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ni con un puntero laser.



Si no quieres acabar con el anus perforado... Es un travolo


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es que esa pillada ha sido monumental. No sé cómo sigue con el personaje



Y que quieres, que el "asocial" de gozA el pajeador, descubra la verdad y se ahorque de un árbol???


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No soy cracko, soy el Cracken. No escaparás de mis tentáculos.



Das asco a los hombres ya te lo he dicho muchas veces, los trágicos jamás podréis competir con mujeres biológicas y guapas cómo Yo


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si no quieres acabar con el anus perforado... Es un travolo



Esa es otra abreviatura (no sigla) que no termina en punto, genio de los idiomas?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No conozco a nadie de esas fotos



Ni a nadie, eres un enfermo asocial


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Das asco a los hombres ya te lo he dicho muchas veces, los trágicos jamás podréis competir con mujeres biológicas y guapas cómo Yo



Si, ya sé que tú eres bastante cómico


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ni a nadie, eres un enfermo asocial



Como se abrevia eso? Con punto o sin punto?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Os paséais así por las Llanas, o es el día de Halloween?
> Es cierta la leyenda de que las Burgalesas no follan más que con indígenas, y os reproducis poniendo huevos?



Jajjaa éste además es travolo gracias a Dios nunca se reproducirá entre cracko, loco, Homo y feo... Que sabia es la naturaleza...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como se abrevia eso? Con punto o sin punto?



Con tu cabeza reventada a patadas osea muerto así abreviado. Jjooojjj


----------



## Can Pistraus (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No conozco a nadie de esas fotos



Uy, creo que he pinchado en hueso...



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si no quieres acabar con el anus perforado... Es un travolo



Los travolos son todos pasivos. La tronka parece una Charo de manual, si estas interesado, píllate un arpón arrrrrhhhh


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Con tu cabeza reventada a patadas osea muerto así abreviado. Jjooojjj



Quién de todos?


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ya tienes bastante con los viejos derroidos de las fotos para subirte el ego, con eso ya vas que te matas.
> Y vosotros: luego os quejáis del planchabraguismo, betillas.
> 
> Me piro al hilo de los travolos, al menos ahí no tienen planchabragas tan demigrantes como vosotros.



Para ser un multi con una cta. tan pompera, vienes muy subido.
Quien te ha dado vela en este entierro???
Alguien te ha llamado???
Anda, vete a "travolear" y de paso llévate al PROARI@ Toni Agut que da mucho juego y estará en su salsa.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jajjaa éste además es travolo gracias a Dios nunca se reproducirá entre cracko, loco, Homo y feo... Que sabia es la naturaleza...



Puedo hacerlo por esporas, como las setas que cocinas, ramontxoni


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Uy, creo que he pinchado en hueso...
> 
> 
> 
> Los travolos son todos pasivos. La tronka parece una Charo de manual, si estas interesado, píllate un arpón arrrrrhhhh



Una charo boyera. No me van las cerdas prefiero los cerdos.. Es lo que tiene ser hetero


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Para ser un multi con una cta. tan pompera, vienes muy subido.
> Quien te ha dado vela en este entierro???
> Alguien te ha llamado???
> Anda, vete a "travolear" y de paso llévate al PROARI@ Toni Agut que da mucho juego y estará en su salsa.



Será el OP


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Para ser un multi con una cta. tan pompera, vienes muy subido.
> Quien te ha dado vela en este entierro???
> Alguien te ha llamado???
> Anda, vete a "travolear" y de paso llévate al PROARI@ Toni Agut que da mucho juego y estará en su salsa.



Joder, el hilo se está llenando de ignorados, a este hijo de puta lo metí en la nevera ayer.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Una charo boyera. No me van las cerdas prefiero los cerdos.. Es lo que tiene ser hetero



Pero no era un travesti?

En tu caso da igual el sexo de tu especie que prefieras, entre porcinos os entendeis


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Para ser un multi con una cta. tan pompera, vienes muy subido.
> Quien te ha dado vela en este entierro???
> Alguien te ha llamado???
> Anda, vete a "travolear" y de paso llévate al PROARI@ Toni Agut que da mucho juego y estará en su salsa.
> [/QUOTE



Alguien que os conoce.. La pandilla mierda pederasta sois los bufones del foro. Me voy con cualquier Forero que contigo pederasta, que te han condenado a 20 mil euros por no saber hacerle un prenda a la gorda y espesa de la mamada maricón!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no era un travesti?
> 
> En tu caso da igual el sexo de tu especie que prefieras, entre porcinos os entendeis



Que se lo digan a tus padres que me comen el culo... Y tú además el coño cuando te meo..


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que se lo digan a tus padres que me comen el culo... Y tú además el coño cuando te meo..



Si no sabes donde estoy yo, que vas a saber dónde están mis padres.

Además no sabes palabras básicas del castellano, no puedes salir de Bot sin traductor


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Alguien que os conoce.. La pandilla mierda pederasta sois los bufones del foro. Me voy con cualquier Forero que contigo pederasta, que te han condenado a 20 mil euros por no saber hacerle un prenda a la gorda y espesa de la mamada maricón!



¿¿¿¿20 mil???
Buenoooooooooooooooooo
Esto me lo gasto en un "finde" alquilando un yate y lo lleno de putas, farlopa y Cava del Penedés, mientras navego por la Costa Daurada,
Y tu haciendo "cruising" y con las almorranas en carne viva,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿20 mil???
> Buenoooooooooooooooooo
> Esto me lo gasto en un "finde" alquilando un yate y lo lleno de putas, farlopa y Cava del Penedés, mientras navego por la Costa Daurada,
> Y tu haciendo "cruising" y con las almorranas en carne viva,



Que si que si maricón que te toca pagar sin que te haya mamado, normal si eres un orco... Te ha salido más caro que los prenda


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si no sabes donde estoy yo, que vas a saber dónde están mis padres.
> 
> Además no sabes palabras básicas del castellano, no puedes salir de Bot sin traductor



Con ver lo anal faburra que eres se adivina el pueblo.. Con buscar la fábrica damos contigo aborto.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Con ver lo anal faburra que eres se adivina el pueblo.. Con buscar la fábrica damos contigo aborto.



La fábrica no está en mi pueblo. Quién no se expresa bien en castellano eres tú, y eso que dices que lo dominas fluidamente ni conoces palabras de uso cotidiano.


----------



## Can Pistraus (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Para ser un multi con una cta. tan pompera, vienes muy subido.
> Quien te ha dado vela en este entierro???
> Alguien te ha llamado???
> Anda, vete a "travolear" y de paso llévate al PROARI@ Toni Agut que da mucho juego y estará en su salsa.



DE quién soy multi yo, beta de cuarta?
La vela me la ha dado la puta de tu madre, con la cera de sus orejas.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Será el OP



Qué OP? Que hablas ballena asesina? Calopez no permite multis aquí. Que vais de listos y la cagais.



masia dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿20 mil???
> Buenoooooooooooooooooo
> Esto me lo gasto en un "finde" alquilando un yate y lo lleno de putas, farlopa y Cava del Penedés, mientras navego por la Costa Daurada,
> Y tu haciendo "cruising" y con las almorranas en carne viva,



No te equivoques, tú no eres catalán, por mucho nick y avatar que te pongas, tú lo que eres es un perfecto mierdas. Al ignore.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> DE quién soy multi yo, beta de cuarta?
> La vela me la ha dado la puta de tu madre, con la cera de sus orejas.
> 
> 
> ...



No, todos los usuarios son verificadisimos. Jamás se oyó cosa parecida a un multicuentas en Burbuja


----------



## Conan76 (25 Sep 2021)

En Bilbao alla por los 80 ivas por Iturribide (donde estaban los bares mas punks y metaleros...todavia quedan) y habia dos en concreto (Ruedas y Metal Atack) donde paraban los metaleros.

Sus chorbas eran ORO PURO, las veias con sus pintas de tia dura con chupa de cuero y aspecto de Hard Rock y pantalones de cuero y joderrrrr pero haber quien tenia cojones para entrar a una porque los jevis imponian mucho.

Tiempo mas atras (os hablo de cuando era mas crio años 81-82 etc) esa estetica tambien es adoptada por los mas kinkilleros y macarras de los barrios, mas de lo mismo: Las chavalas lozanas con pantalones de cuero y cadenas daban un morbazo del copon.

Y pensar que ahora lo normal es ser Hipster o tener el pelo a lo Tin-Tin....

Vaya mierda de epoca y estos chavales me supongo que son supervivientes de ese periodo.

Respeto.


----------



## Can Pistraus (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, todos los usuarios son verificadisimos. Jamás se oyó cosa parecida a un multicuentas en Burbuja



No sabes de la misa, la mitad. Pásate por el sub-foro burbuja.info y me cuentas el porqué de los baneos.
Sois tan retrasados que cada vez que aparece alguien que no os baila el agua tiene que ser un multi, con otra IP, porque no soportáis la idea de que alguien nuevo os ponga firme. Infantilismo de manual.
Demuestra más dignidad y clase y pirate a follar con algunos de tus OnlyFans derroidos, que son ya las 23:30.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Sep 2021)

Pues ha quedado buena noche...


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> DE quién soy multi yo, beta de cuarta?
> La vela me la ha dado la puta de tu madre, con la cera de sus orejas.
> 
> 
> ...



Tú si que has anat a "Can Pistraus" altrament dit un fracassat.
Només un gamarús i un ximple com tú pot escriure aquestes tonteries sense saber qui soc.
Au ves i que et moqui la iaia, cap de ruc.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No sabes de la misa, la mitad. Pásate por el sub-foro burbuja.info y me cuentas el porqué de los baneos.
> Sois tan retrasados que cada vez que aparece alguien que no os baila el agua tiene que ser un multi, con otra IP, porque no soportáis la idea de que alguien nuevo os ponga firme. Infantilismo de manual.
> Demuestra más dignidad y clase y pirate a follar con algunos de tus OnlyFans derroidos, que son ya las 23:30.



A mí me la pela que seas un multicuenta o cualquier idiota nuevo, sigues siendo insignificante para mí.

Pero no me digas que no se permiten multicuentas aquí porque me da la risa


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues ha quedado buena noche...



Hola, compi multi. Todo bien?


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hola, compi multi. Todo bien?



muy bien, estoy disfrutando de unos días fresquitos por el Pirineo Catalán, y vos?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me la pela que seas un multicuenta o cualquier idiota nuevo, sigues siendo insignificante para mí.
> 
> Pero no me digas que no se permiten multicuentas aquí porque me da la risa



Que dice el mentecato, que no hay multis aquí?.
Me descojono vivo.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> muy bien, estoy disfrutando de unos días fresquitos por el Pirineo Catalán, y vos?



Pues aquí empieza a hacer fresquete también, pero se agradece


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> muy bien, estoy disfrutando de unos días fresquitos por el Pirineo Catalán, y vos?



Manda huevos, ahora que se está fresquito en Tractoria te vas al pirineo?.
Eso lo hice yo a finales de julio, que dormía arropado y todo tú, quina rasca por el Pallars.


----------



## masia (25 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, todos los usuarios son verificadisimos. Jamás se oyó cosa parecida a un multicuentas en Burbuja



No ves que su "nick" en catalán significa "ir al fracaso"
Que esperabas.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Sep 2021)

Pues nos hemos juntado aquí 4 multis de los CSI de Toni, como quien no quiere la cosa.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues nos hemos juntado aquí 4 multis de los CSI de Toni, como quien no quiere la cosa.



somos muy gregarios


----------



## Can Pistraus (25 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Tú si que has anat a "Can Pistraus" altrament dit un fracassat.
> Només un gamarús i un ximple com tú pot escriure aquestes tonteries sense saber qui soc.
> Au ves i que et moqui la iaia, cap de ruc.



Tú debes de ser de esos "catalanes" no independentistas, me equivoco? Skizored? Serradell? Uri Seler? Paisa? Joaquin? Harley? Vosotros si que tenéis manga larga con los multis...sois unos tristes.



Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me la pela que seas un multicuenta o cualquier idiota nuevo, sigues siendo insignificante para mí.
> 
> Pero no me digas que no se permiten multicuentas aquí porque me da la risa



De ordinario no se permiten. Ahora, si eres de esos con cuenta del 2007 que hace limpiezas de sable a los moderatas, pues hacen la vista gorda con vuestras IP. Yo te garantizo que no soy multi de nadie, y me la pela que no me creas.

Dicho esto, para encontrarte un punto húmedo, tendría que rebozarte primero.


----------



## Can Pistraus (25 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> somos muy gregarios



Tu cuenta ha aguantado desde 2012 por lo flanders y meapilas que eres. ¿Qué no? Te gusta ese rollito bienquedista. Haciendo colegueo con españolistas y tal. Me recuerdas a Alami.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Tu cuenta ha aguantado desde 2012 por lo flanders y meapilas que eres. ¿Qué no? Te gusta ese rollito bienquedista. Haciendo colegueo con españolistas y tal. Me recuerdas a Alami.



Tu en cambio no me recuerdas a nadie con una mínima relevancia o interés.


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> No ves que su "nick" en catalán significa "ir al fracaso"
> Que esperabas.



Suspendido en catalán, colono

Ni puta idea tienes


HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tu en cambio no me recuerdas a nadie con una mínima relevancia o interés.



Tanto tiempo en el foro te ha quemado la media neurona que te quedaba sana. Ya no te da ni para cambiarte el avatar o la firma. Te has quedao atrapao, de ahí el pagafanteo a los morlocks.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tu en cambio no me recuerdas a nadie con una mínima relevancia o interés.



Un macaco de mierda que se puso a insultarme y metí en el ignore ayer, te recomiendo que hagas lo mismo.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Tú debes de ser de esos "catalanes" no independentistas, me equivoco? Skizored? Serradell? Uri Seler? Paisa? Joaquin? Harley? Vosotros si que tenéis manga larga con los multis...sois unos tristes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras me reboces en cerveza... Puedes hacer una orly


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tu en cambio no me recuerdas a nadie con una mínima relevancia o interés.



M´ha dit que soc "no indepe", ves quins collons....
Digue-li quelcom que a mi se m´escalfa la boca i soc capaç de dir alguna barrabassada,


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Suspendido en catalán, colono
> 
> Ni puta idea tienes
> 
> ...



Nunca he tenido firma, matao


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Nunca he tenido firma, matao



Que sórdidos tiempos me he perdido?


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> M´dit que soc "no indepe", ves quins collons....
> Digue-li quelcom que a mi se m´escalfa la boca i soc capaç de dir alguna barrabassada,



Lo peor que se puede hacer con estos tontitos es hacerles caso. Si se pone muy pesadito, a la nevera con el resto de trolls y al olvido, como tantos otros antes que él


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mientras me reboces en cerveza... Puedes hacer una orly



No entiendo vuestros códigos mordorianos. Lo siento.



masia dijo:


> M´dit que soc "no indepe", ves quins collons....
> Digue-li quelcom que a mi se m´escalfa la boca i soc capaç de dir alguna barrabassada,



Escribir en catalán te funciona con alguien, colono de porquería?
Venga al ignore a tomar por culo



HARLEY66 dijo:


> Nunca he tenido firma, matao



(BARCELONA "The one and only")

Matao lo será tu viejo, si es que lo has conocido, colono.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Suspendido en catalán, colono
> 
> Ni puta idea tienes
> 
> ...



Cal ser beneit per pensar que tú sobretot em pots ensenyar a parlar i escriure en català.
Com que la quota d´imbécils, encara no la tinc coberta, d´aqui poca estona aniràs al "congelador",


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No entiendo vuestros códigos mordorianos. Lo siento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso no es una firma, pedazo de imbécil


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Lo peor que se puede hacer con estos tontitos es hacerles caso. Si se pone muy pesadito, a la nevera con el resto de trolls y al olvido, como tantos otros antes que él



Hace tiempo me comías los cojones por debajo del culo. Ahora, me avergüenzo de ello, viéndote lo sabandija que eres.
Ya tardas en predicar con el ejemplo y ponerme en el ignore. Si no, lo haré yo. Tu rollito me repugna.

Ahora, déjame que me siga divirtiendo con la mórbida.


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Hace tiempo me comías los cojones por debajo del culo. Ahora, me avergüenzo de ello, viéndote lo sabandija que eres.
> Ya tardas en predicar con el ejemplo y ponerme en el ignore. Si no, lo haré yo. Tu rollito me repugna.
> 
> Ahora, déjame que me siga divirtiendo con la mórbida.



Que te pires


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No entiendo vuestros códigos mordorianos. Lo siento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una orly es una masa para rebozar en la que se usa un gasificante, por ello la cerveza le va fetén. Es de origen francés


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que te pires



Si te viera por Barcelona, te mudaba los dientes fast & easy.
Ahora si, al ignore, por meapilas, flanders, pusilánime y llepafils. Eres la hez de Cataluña.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Acabo de mirar mi horóscopo para hoy domingo y dice:
Tendrás un gran día y te llevarás una grata sorpresa.
Dicho y hecho, el Pistraus (fracasado) me ha metido en el ignore.
Veremos el resto del día a ver que más me depara el azar.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Acabo de mirar mi horóscopo para hoy domingo y dice:
> Tendrás un gran día y te llevarás una grata sorpresa.
> Dicho y hecho, el Pistraus (fracasado) me ha metido en el ignore.
> Veremos el resto del día a ver que más me depara el azar.



A mí me dice que tengo que dormir más


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Alguien sabe idiomas???
Dos mensajes atrás me ha "thankeado" alguien que no entiendo.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Alguien sabe idiomas???
> Dos mensajes atrás me ha "thankeado" alguien que no entiendo.



Es Guilty


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Acabo de mirar mi horóscopo para hoy domingo y dice:
> Tendrás un gran día y te llevarás una grata sorpresa.
> Dicho y hecho, el Pistraus (fracasado) me ha metido en el ignore.
> Veremos el resto del día a ver que más me depara el azar.



Es una dama, Gigi de Madrid.
Al ataquerrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es Guilty



Guilty??????
"Culpable" de que????


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es Guilty



Joder que olfato tiene mi multi de Burgos.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Es una dama, Gigi de Madrid.
> Al ataquerrrrrrrrr!!!



A mi el Chotis "agarrao" se me da bien.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Guilty??????
> "Culpable" de que????



Es una forera


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es una forera



Y me ha "thankeado" a mi, sólo a mi y a nadie más que a mi, en este hilo????
Toi nebiozo y no ze lo q hezcrivo
Zaco viyete para el habe???


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y me ha "thankeado" a mi, sólo a mi y a nadie más que a mi, en este hilo????
> Toi nebiozo y no ze lo q hezcrivo
> Zaco viyete para el habe???



Te verá interesante. Mira a ver si te la ligas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y me ha "thankeado" a mi, sólo a mi y a nadie más que a mi, en este hilo????
> Toi nebiozo y no ze lo q hezcrivo
> Zaco viyete para el habe???



Será por la Masía que luces de avatar, eso vale cuartos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te verá interesante. Mira a ver si te la ligas



Si liga ligamos tú y yo como multis suyos no?


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Si liga ligamos tú y yo como multis suyos no?



Déjate, que ya me retiré del mercado en la vida real como para subirme en el virtual


----------



## TylerDurden99 (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


>



He aquí la mejor aportación de este cochino foro. Gracias dios mio


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Será por la Masía que luces de avatar, eso vale cuartos.



No seas cabronazo que la envidia es muy mala.
Seguro que me ha visto algo "espiritual y que transmito buenas vibraciones" y no un montón de ladrillos,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> No seas cabronazo que la envidia es muy mala.
> Seguro que me ha visto algo "espiritual y que transmito buenas vibraciones" y no un montón de ladrillos,



Seguro que si


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> He aquí la mejor aportación de este cochino foro. Gracias dios mio



Es un temazo, joder


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Seguro que si



Toi esperando m.p. con fototetas,
Voy por la cafetera que la noche será larga,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Toi esperando m.p. con fototetas,
> Voy por la cafetera que la noche será larga,



Toma va, tienes 1 minuto para hacer captura y la quito, son unas tetas privadas.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

No tardo nada y como me gusta con música voy por unos brazaletes.............
1, 2, 3...............10, 20, 30....................................................
YATÁ
Es bueno tener amigos para un caso de apuro.
Captura????
Eso que es????
Entiendo de café no de informática.


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo era más de las bernardillas



Ostias es verdad tronca... El cuadro de las Bernardas era la zona alternativaporreragvarros. Las llanas para las pijas estrechas autóctonas... Después delas Vascas, las tías más secas de España son las Burgalesas... Será el clima
Pero unos pinchos en el Morito arreglado


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ostias es verdad tronca... El cuadro de las Bernardas era la zona alternativaporreragvarros. Las llanas para las pijas estrechas autóctonas... Después delas Vascas, las tías más secas de España son las Burgalesas... Será el clima
> Pero unos pinchos en el Morito arreglado



Las bernardillas están en Gamonal, coño. Las bernardas es zona de cocainomanos y broncas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No sabes de la misa, la mitad. Pásate por el sub-foro burbuja.info y me cuentas el porqué de los baneos.
> Sois tan retrasados que cada vez que aparece alguien que no os baila el agua tiene que ser un multi, con otra IP, porque no soportáis la idea de que alguien nuevo os ponga firme. Infantilismo de manual.
> Demuestra más dignidad y clase y pirate a follar con algunos de tus OnlyFans derroidos, que son ya las 23:30.



Cómo ellos tienen multmultis y se zankean, creen que el resto igual, aparte de ser hijos de puta son esquizos narcisistas y revientan cuando los demás les definimos, pederastas gays reunidos, la jevitonto otro maricón es imposible que sea mujer:sería un travolo con sus expresiones y poca feminidad. El masio hargay es ragonro 66 puedes ir a verlo rafalito el gaycito


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Tú si que has anat a "Can Pistraus" altrament dit un fracassat.
> Només un gamarús i un ximple com tú pot escriure aquestes tonteries sense saber qui soc.
> Au ves i que et moqui la iaia, cap de ruc.



Sacate la polla de tu padre de la boca pederasta! Que no sabes ni hablar ni escribir catalana, anal. fa burro. Más inculto y no te caga tu puta madre


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Sep 2021)

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , molas un huevo, quiero ver más de ti. ¿Qué tal el _Bugs Bunny?

_


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Una orly es una masa para rebozar en la que se usa un gasificante, por ello la cerveza le va fetén. Es de origen francés



orly?



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Cómo ellos tienen multmultis y se zankean, creen que el resto igual, aparte de ser hijos de puta son esquizos narcisistas y revientan cuando los demás les definimos, pederastas gays reunidos, la jevitonto otro maricón es imposible que sea mujer:sería un travolo con sus expresiones y poca feminidad. El masio hargay es ragonro 66 puedes ir a verlo rafalito el gaycito



Tengo a todos los foreros catalanes fichados y sé cual es cual. Ese era una protozoo, tironucable y calvivoenterrable, pero la peor purria de la humanidad es Harley, hace tiempo le partieron la cara en Barcelona por un hilo de hace años, pero no le leerás diciéndolo por aquí, se le caería el papelito que se ha creado aquí.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> orly?
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo a todos los foreros catalanes fichados y sé cual es cual. Ese era una protozoo, tironucable y calvivoenterrable, pero la peor purria de la humanidad es Harley, hace tiempo le partieron la cara en Barcelona por un hilo de hace años, pero no le leerás diciéndolo por aquí, se le caería el papelito que se ha creado aquí.



Masia es amigo o multi de hargay le hice csi.. Ragonro66 twitter enlace a PayPal de " La masia " Misma masia que su foto de cuenta... Downman otro.. Todos de Cataluña. CMS pagados por el foro para tráfico todos ganan, y engañan haciendo creer que interactúan con varios siendo dos o tres con bots y multicuentas si buscas Veras que es un cm que se vende... No supo contestar cuando le abri un privado en tg y le dije que lo voy a denunciar por acoso...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Hargay es guilty amy Wong actor Bob secundario masia y muchos más... Jevitonto creo que también o en su defecto multi del pedófilo downman. OTRO DETALLE SIEMPRE VAN JUNTOS HORARIO DE POTS Y SE AUTO ZANKEAN... DEMASIADO CANTOSO


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Que hilo abrió? Yo tengo un vídeo con su voz corriendo descargado... @Can Pistraus


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Masia es amigo o multi de hargay le hice csi.. Ragonro66 twitter enlace a PayPal de " La masia " Misma masia que su foto de cuenta... Downman otro.. Todos de Cataluña. CMS pagados por el foro para tráfico todos ganan, y engañan haciendo creer que interactúan con varios siendo dos o tres con bots y multicuentas si buscas Veras que es un cm que se vende... No supo contestar cuando le abri un privado en tg y le dije que lo voy a denunciar por acoso...



Me cuesta creer que Calopez o sus vasallos moderatas (os mando saludos chicos) permitan ese despiporre de multis que la morsa denunció en este su hilo.
Si así son las cosas, me han decepcionado.



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Hargay es guilty amy Wong actor Bob secundario masia y muchos más... Jevitonto creo que también o en su defecto multi del pedófilo downman. OTRO DETALLE SIEMPRE VAN JUNTOS HORARIO DE POTS Y SE AUTO ZANKEAN... DEMASIADO CANTOSO



El estilo de redacción de Actor Bob secundario no me es conocido, no es Harley, demasiado chabacano y chusquero. Aquí hace años habían la tira de foreros catalanes, pero la españolada se organiza mejor, y actúan como grupito de oro, agasajando al líder y ganándose favores. Ellos lo saben, y juegan con eso. Saben que Calopez no es Elektrik y esto no es forocoches.



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que hilo abrió? Yo tengo un vídeo con su voz corriendo descargado... @Can Pistraus



MP


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que Calopez o sus vasallos moderatas (os mando saludos chicos) permitan ese despiporre de multis que la morsa denunció en este su hilo.
> Si así son las cosas, me han decepcionado.
> 
> 
> ...



La morsa es aquel usuario gordo o te refieres a una forera? Si es sí aparte de mí, han habido otros foreros que investigaron... Adopta varias personalidades es un esquizo psicópata de manual. Y me abrió un mensaje amenazante sin conocerlo de nada, con su cuenta masia justo cuando ya estaba enemistado con hargay downman.. Y más pruebas que tengo


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> orly?
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo a todos los foreros catalanes fichados y sé cual es cual. Ese era una protozoo, tironucable y calvivoenterrable, pero la peor purria de la humanidad es Harley, hace tiempo le partieron la cara en Barcelona por un hilo de hace años, pero no le leerás diciéndolo por aquí, se le caería el papelito que se ha creado aquí.



Claro, orly


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Cómo ellos tienen multmultis y se zankean, creen que el resto igual, aparte de ser hijos de puta son esquizos narcisistas y revientan cuando los demás les definimos, pederastas gays reunidos, la jevitonto otro maricón es imposible que sea mujer:sería un travolo *con sus expresiones y poca feminidad.* El masio hargay es ragonro 66 puedes ir a verlo rafalito el gaycito



Hostias, y lo dices tú precisamente eso    

Comparado contigo soy una muñequita de revista, ramontxoni


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hostias, y lo dices tú precisamente eso
> 
> Comparado contigo soy una muñequita de revista, ramontxoni



¿Ya estás liada con Toni de nuevo multi de Burgos?.
Joder ni los domingos descansa el gordaco seboso, no sale del foro el hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Ya estás liada con Toni de nuevo multi de Burgos?.
> Joder ni los domingos descansa el gordaco seboso, no sale del foro el hijo de la gran puta.



Está diciendo que digo muchos tacos y que eso es poco femenino. Es como mi abuela, pero sin predicar con el ejemplo.

Voy a hacer unas gambitas a la plancha ¿Quieres?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Está diciendo que digo muchos tacos y que eso es poco femenino. Es como mi abuela, pero sin predicar con el ejemplo



A dios rogando y con el taco dando, que eso lo diga un personaje que vierte la bazofia que vierte en este foro dice mucho de su deficiencia mental.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> A dios rogando y con el taco dando, que eso lo diga un personaje que vierte la bazofia que vierte en este foro dice mucho de su deficiencia mental.



No diferencia la ironía (lo mío) de lo soez (lo suyo)


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No diferencia la ironía (lo mío) de lo soez (lo suyo)



Que esperas de un personaje border líne como ese?.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Está diciendo que digo muchos tacos y que eso es poco femenino. Es como mi abuela, pero sin predicar con el ejemplo.
> 
> Voy a hacer unas gambitas a la plancha ¿Quieres?



!!Buen provecho!!
Yo ya he comido y como "friki" del café que soy, estoy disfrutando de una taza de Costa Rica Tarrazú,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Está diciendo que digo muchos tacos y que eso es poco femenino. Es como mi abuela, pero sin predicar con el ejemplo.
> 
> Voy a hacer unas gambitas a la plancha ¿Quieres?



Gracias que aproveche, yo he comido pimientos del piquillo rellenos de brandada de bacalao y crema de calabacín de primero.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!Buen provecho!!
> Yo ya he comido y como "friki" del café que soy, estoy disfrutando de una taza de Costa Rica Tarrazú,



Yo voy al café ahora, y luego a visitará. Un familiar que está enfermo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!Buen provecho!!
> Yo ya he comido y como "friki" del café que soy, estoy disfrutando de una taza de Costa Rica Tarrazú,



Yo de un 100% arábica de tueste natural con mi nueva cafetera expresso, he jubilado la de cápsulas.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Gracias que aproveche, yo he comido pimientos del piquillo rellenos de brandada de bacalao y crema de calabacín de primero.



Ramontxoni te puede invitar a unas setas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ramontxoni te puede invitar a unas setas



No que me envenena.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hostias, y lo dices tú precisamente eso
> 
> Comparado contigo soy una muñequita de revista, ramontxoni



Los travelos sois vomitivos, me han dicho por privado que te vieron y eres la típica machorra feminazi deforme,así que entre el vocabulario y las pintas cualquier hombre es más femenino que tú. ORCO! Y ME ESTOY CONTENIENDO SI FUERAS EL MASIO DOWNMAN TE IBA A REVENTAR


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Para ustedes


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Los travesaños sois vomitivo me han dicho por privado que te vieron y eres la típica machista feminazi deforme así que entre el vocabulario y las pintas cualquier hombre es más femenino



Travesaño? Has estado viendo el fútbol?

Feminazi machista, como se come eso? Ah, ¿Y como soy? Soy una mujer? Un travesti?


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que hay pederasta culo torcio has conseguido un euro para la masía donde alquilas tu pestilente y sidoso culo a 0.50 la embestida? Cruissing lo haces tú con tus putos muertos comepollas



Pero que dices Toni Agut???
Precisamente estuvo tu hermana Úrsula Agut, (la que sale en las fotos contigo) y se lo pasó en grande en la Masia, hubo sexo, drogas, heavy metal......en fin de todo y quiere repetir para la próxima.
Me dijo que no desvelara la ubicación, para que no venga el travelo de su hermano a joder la marrana con su presencia.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo voy al café ahora, y luego a visitará. Un familiar que está enfermo



De verte, cada vez que te ve se enferma más. Deja de amargarlo asesina!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pero que dices Toni Agut???
> Precisamente estuvo tu hermana Úrsula Agut, (la que sale en las fotos contigo) y se lo pasó en grande en la Masia, hubo sexo, drogas, heavy metal......en fin de todo y quiere repetir para la próxima.
> Me dijo que no desvelara la ubicación, para que no venga el travelo de su hermano a joder la marrana con su presencia.



En Mataró de donde eres.... El csi que te hice es tremendo ratita. Por cierto el único sexo que tienes y es porque a ella tampoco la tocan con un puntero láser, es la cristontita la bruixa de les herbetes... Jjooooojjjjj puto Calvo derroido


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo de un 100% arábica de tueste natural con mi nueva cafetera expresso, he jubilado la de cápsulas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 787858



Buen aspecto tiene esa taza.
Ya era hora que te "descapsularas"
Que máquina has pillado???
Si no es info. clasificada.
Lo próximo será el molino y GOZAR de un café recién molido.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> De verte, cada vez que te ve se enferma más. Deja de amargarlo asesina!



Si tiene unas ganas de verme de la hostia, es lo que tiene ser buena prima. A ti los tuyos te encierran con llave


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 787861
> 
> 
> Para ustedes



Para mis amigos pero no para vosotros.. Jjjaaaajjj toma @Azog el Profanador


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si tiene unas ganas de verme de la hostia, es lo que tiene ser buena prima. A ti los tuyos te encierran con llave



De verte muerta.. Hijo de puta que vas a matarla y cómo está terminal no puede pedir auxilió, puto criminal


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Para mis amigos pero no para vosotros.. Jjjaaaajjj toma @Azog el Profanador
> Ver archivo adjunto 787867



Vaya jamón más malo del Dia


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> De verte muerta.. Hijo de puta que vas a matarla y cómo está terminal no puede pedir auxilió, puto criminal



Si solo se ha roto una pierna


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Travesaño? Has estado viendo el fútbol?
> 
> Feminazi machista, como se come eso? Ah, ¿Y como soy? Soy una mujer? Un travesti?



Ni escribir sabes travelo Lee bién mi cita maricon


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ni escribir sabes travelo Lee bién mi cita maricon



Te he citado antes de que modificases el mensaje, has puesto travesaño. Haber andado más rápido


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vaya jamón más malo del Dia



Si si del navidul el mejor que hay... La envidia te corroe focamonje que no puedes meter ni un gramo más en tu cuerpo porque estallas. Jjooooojjjjj


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te he citado antes de que modificases el mensaje, has puesto travesaño. Haber andado más rápido



Pues te comes una buena mierda porque mi mensaje no puedes cambiarlo y ahí está TRAVELO MACHORRO


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> En Mataró de donde eres.... El csi que te hice es tremendo ratita. Por cierto el único sexo que tienes y es porque a ella tampoco la tocan con un puntero láser, es la cristontita la bruixa de les herbetes... Jjooooojjjjj puto Calvo derroido



De Mataró????
Es para mearse y para llegar ahí me consumo un depósito de gasolina.
Me queda más cerca Bot y el mes que viene con el Rally Catalunya, igual te hago una visita, que en una aldea como esa, seguro que todos conocen al travelo Toni Agut que se hace fotos vestido de "Marianico el Corto"


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si solo se ha roto una pierna



Lo que quería es escaparse de semejante monstruo


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si si del navidul el mejor que hay... La envidia te corroe focamonje que no puedes meter ni un gramo más en tu cuerpo porque estallas. Jjooooojjjjj



Navidul es jamón para lumpen. Yo lo compro en un tienda.muy buena que hay en burgos que tienen fábrica propia


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Lo que quería es escaparse de semejante monstruo



No, no te conoce


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> De Mataró????
> Es para mearse y para llegar ahí me consumo un depósito de gasolina.
> Me queda más cerca Bot y el mes que viene con el Rally Catalunya, igual te hago una visita, que en una aldea como esa, seguro que todos conocen al travelo Toni Agut que se hace fotos vestido de "Marianico el Corto"



Ven que yo iré eso si date por muerto porque te empujaré cuando venga un coche. Si tienes huevos me dices geolocalización y te enteras de una puta vez de la mujerona que soy. Lo veras y acto seguido papilla en el asfalto MARICONA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Navidul es jamón para lumpen. Yo lo compro en un tienda.muy buena que hay en burgos que tienen fábrica propia



Lo bueno de navidul es que si sale mal te lo descambian, la tienda de tanos donde vas son robados y sucios tirados por los suelos.. Ahí no hay cambios que valga cani que eres un cani


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no te conoce



Porque no quiero yo... No me mezcló con chusma de tu calaña


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Lo bueno de navidul es que si sale mal te lo descambian, la tienda de tanos donde vas son robados y sucios tirados por los suelos.. Ahí no hay cambios que valga cani que eres un cani



Ya te gustaría poder permitirte el producto que tienen ahí. En el frenopático os alimentan con marca semiblanca, no hay nutrientes necesarios y os da el vaido


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ven que yo iré eso si date por muerto porque te empujaré cuando venga un coche. Si tienes huevos me dices geolocalización y te enteras de una puta vez de la mujerona que soy. Lo veras y acto seguido papilla en el asfalto MARICONA



Lo típico de travelo cretino;
PERRO LADRADOR, POCO MORDEDOR


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Porque no quiero yo... No me mezcló con chusma de tu calaña



Tiene 13 años , no se junta con abuelos


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Lo típico de travelo cretino;
> PERRO LADRADOR, POCO MORDEDOR



Cuidado, que te alimenta con navidul


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Los solubles tienen mejor pinta que esa diarrea marrón.. Pero viniendo que eres un mierdas... Tienes fama de friki de las cafeteras desde forocarros sabemos que eres cafestran aka MASIO hargay puto Calvo downman... #1.140
masia dijo:
!!Buen provecho!!
Yo ya he comido y como "friki" del café que soy, estoy disfrutando de una taza de Costa Rica Tarrazú,
Yo de un 100% arábica de tueste natural con mi nueva cafetera expresso, he jubilado la de cápsulas @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tiene 13 años , no se junta con abuelos



Y que haces tú yendo a contarle tus batallas de cuando tenias su edad hace 50 años?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Lo típico de travelo cretino;
> PERRO LADRADOR, POCO MORDEDOR



Que vengas maricón que vengas si tienes cojones pd : tengo amigos pilotos y copilotos les haré una señal para que te busquen cuando te vayas date por muerto escoria


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y que haces tú yendo a contarle tus batallas de cuando tenias su edad hace 50 años?



No nos llevamos tanto, no soy quinta tuya. Pues es hija de mi madrina y es como mi hermana pequeña, así que es lógico que vaya a verla y a darle ánimos. Lo normal entre una familia que no te repudia como la tuya.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Buen aspecto tiene esa taza.
> Ya era hora que te "descapsularas"
> Que máquina has pillado???
> Si no es info. clasificada.
> Lo próximo será el molino y GOZAR de un café recién molido.



Para iniciarme me he pillado está, además comprada de oferta por 79'90 euros en otra web.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> De Mataró????
> Es para mearse y para llegar ahí me consumo un depósito de gasolina.
> Me queda más cerca Bot y el mes que viene con el Rally Catalunya, igual te hago una visita, que en una aldea como esa, seguro que todos conocen al travelo Toni Agut que se hace fotos vestido de "Marianico el Corto"


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que vengas maricón que vengas si tienes cojones pd : tengo amigos pilotos y copilotos les haré una señal para que te busquen cuando te vayas date por muerto escoria



Veo que necesitas ayuda, y que tú solo no puedes.
Valiente travelo y propio de tu condición.
Estando con tu hermana Úrsula en la autocaravana, no queremos ser molestados,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No nos llevamos tanto, no soy quinta tuya. Pues es hija de mi madrina y es como mi hermana pequeña, así que es lógico que vaya a verla y a darle ánimos. Lo normal entre una familia que no te repudia como la tuya.



Mientes más que respiras sesentona te repudian hasta los pelos del culo...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Veo que necesitas ayuda, y que tú solo no puedes.
> Valiente travelo y propio de tu condición.
> Estando con tu hermana Úrsula en la autocaravana, no queremos ser molestados,



Sigue soñando subnormal


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Mientes más que respiras sesentona te repudian hasta los pelos del culo...



Pero no era un travesti? Sesenta años tiene mi madre, joder


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Para iniciarme me he pillado está, además comprada de oferta por 79'90 euros en otra web.
> Ver archivo adjunto 787893



Buena compra y como digo es la materia prima lo que hace que las tazas sean buenas y no la máquina.
Cuando me hago una V-60 si usara molido del super, parecería un purgante, en cambio con un grano de los mios, lo disfruto mucho.
Si un día vas a una cafetería de especialidad (no el bar Paco) y pides un café de filtro, vas a flipar.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Buena compra y como digo es la materia prima lo que hace que las tazas sean buenas y no la máquina.
> Cuando me hago una V-60 si usara molido del super, parecería un purgante, en cambio con un grano de los mios, lo disfruto mucho.
> Si un día vas a una cafetería de especialidad (no el bar Paco) y pides un café de filtro, vas a flipar.



El café de puchero es lo mejor que hay


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Sigue soñando subnormal



Más bien es tu hermana la que sueña en volvernos a ver y lejos de tí, como si fueras un leproso sin campanilla


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El café de puchero es lo mejor que hay



Es una posibilidad, antes que el veneno del soluble y el azúcar que contiene.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es una posibilidad, antes que el veneno del soluble y el azúcar que contiene.



A mí me gusta mezclarlo con la leche en el puchero y luego colarlo


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me gusta mezclarlo con la leche en el puchero y luego colarlo



Nada que objetar, hay quien toma café y hay quien lleva tiempo con esa afición e invierte tiempo y dinero en ello.
A mi, por ejemplo el tema del vino, no sabría distinguir uno de Tetra Brik con un Reserva de Ribera del Duero.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Nada que objetar, hay quien toma café y hay quien lleva tiempo con esa afición e invierte tiempo y dinero en ello.
> A mi, por ejemplo el tema del vino, no sabría distinguir uno de Tetra Brik con un Reserva de Ribera del Duero.



Yo no soy sibarita del café, lo tomo para no dormirme


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Buena compra y como digo es la materia prima lo que hace que las tazas sean buenas y no la máquina.
> Cuando me hago una V-60 si usara molido del super, parecería un purgante, en cambio con un grano de los mios, lo disfruto mucho.
> Si un día vas a una cafetería de especialidad (no el bar Paco) y pides un café de filtro, vas a flipar.



He comprobado que el café hace mucho, he probado con 2 tipos y marcas de café y una me gusta más que otra.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El café de puchero es lo mejor que hay



Pero el de puchero no saca crema, yo un café negro sin esta crema no lo disfruto, hace 20 años sí, ahora no.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no soy sibarita del café, lo tomo para no dormirme



Cada loco con su tema, los hay del vino, otros de los quesos..................etc,etc
Yo con el café y el chocolate de especialidad ya "invierto" unos euros al mes y nada de comprar en el supermercado, más bien tiendas especializadas o webs exclusivas.


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Navidul es jamón para lumpen. Yo lo compro en un tienda.muy buena que hay en burgos que tienen fábrica propia





Jevitronka dijo:


> No nos llevamos tanto, no soy quinta tuya. Pues es hija de mi madrina y es como mi hermana pequeña, así que es lógico que vaya a verla y a darle ánimos. Lo normal entre una familia que no te repudia como la tuya.



Ahora entiendo porque este hilo de balleneros tiene 80 páginas.
No tienes el ego ya bastante crecidito ya? Si les das pisto a los manginas premium, vuelven a por más. ¿por qué? Por que son tan sin vida como tú lo eres, y los horarios cuadran. A ver cuando has visto tú a un hombre del montón con familia y responsabilidades pagafantear en un puto foro de internet a un cachalote como si estuviera en un chat de Terra?
Ni siquiera las gordas tienen tanto tiempo que perder en un foro de internet


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pero el de puchero no saca crema, yo un café negro sin esta crema no lo disfruto, hace 20 años sí, ahora no.
> Ver archivo adjunto 787922



!!!!!MEEEEEC!!!! Error, error
Me voy a hacer el chulo y decirte que ese café de la foto ( seguro que con azúcar y a lo peor leche), con toda esa crema, NO PUEDE superar al que saco yo con la ITALIANA con mi grano tostado hace sólo 15 días, y molido justo al momento.
Quieres alguna tienda donde comprar buen grano y que a veces me paso por allí a comprar o bien me lo mandan a casa???


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!!!!MEEEEEC!!!! Error, error
> Me voy a hacer el chulo y decirte que ese café de la foto ( seguro que con azúcar y a lo peor leche), con toda esa crema, NO PUEDE superar al que saco yo con la ITALIANA con mi grano tostado hace sólo 15 días, y molido justo al momento.
> Quieres alguna tienda donde comprar buen grano y que a veces me paso por allí a comprar o bien me lo mandan a casa???



De momento estoy gastando café molido, mi intención es comprarme un molinillo, cuando lo tenga me asesoras.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> De momento estoy gastando café molido, mi intención es comprarme un molinillo, cuando lo tenga me asesoras.



El molino de MUELAS y JAMÁS DE CUCHILLAS
Compra el que quieras pero te dejo algunos que se adaptan bien a tu cafetera y no hablo de manuales que vas a quedar hasta los cojones de darle al brazo.
Orbegozo MO 3400 ( en webs nacionales lo puedes ver por 35 euros)
Melitta 1019
Krups GVX242 ( en su tiempo lo tuve y muy bien)
H. Koenig GRD830 (55 euros y me gusta mucho, muelas cónicas y el café cae directamente al portafiltros)

EDITO:
Hay cosas de Amazón que NO ENTIENDO, el molino Koenig que cito, según donde clicas vale 55 euros y dice que quedan 3 ejemplares y según donde, sin moverte de Amazón sale a 110 euros.
Date prisa en pillarlo, que por estas prestaciones no hay nada parecido.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> El molino de MUELAS y JAMÁS DE CUCHILLAS
> Compra el que quieras pero te dejo algunos que se adaptan bien a tu cafetera y no hablo de manuales que vas a quedar hasta los cojones de darle al brazo.
> Orbegozo MO 3400 ( en webs nacionales lo puedes ver por 35 euros)
> Melitta 1019
> ...



Joder y que diferencia hay entre cuchillas y muelas.
Mientras muela con diferentes medidas de grosor que más da?


Que te parece este por 25 euros?


Y este por 20 euros?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> El molino de MUELAS y JAMÁS DE CUCHILLAS
> Compra el que quieras pero te dejo algunos que se adaptan bien a tu cafetera y no hablo de manuales que vas a quedar hasta los cojones de darle al brazo.
> Orbegozo MO 3400 ( en webs nacionales lo puedes ver por 35 euros)
> Melitta 1019
> ...



Mira lo que he encontrado en Wallapop.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque este hilo de balleneros tiene 80 páginas.
> No tienes el ego ya bastante crecidito ya? Si les das pisto a los manginas premium, vuelven a por más. ¿por qué? Por que son tan sin vida como tú lo eres, y los horarios cuadran. A ver cuando has visto tú a un hombre del montón con familia y responsabilidades pagafantear en un puto foro de internet a un cachalote como si estuviera en un chat de Terra?
> Ni siquiera las gordas tienen tanto tiempo que perder en un foro de internet



Pero si aquí nadie pagafantea, solo estamos de cachondeo. Tienes un problema gordo, ves fantas por todas partes


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Mira lo que he encontrado en Wallapop.
> Ver archivo adjunto 787996



El molino de cuchillas, quema el café, lo centrifuga y la mezcla NUNCA es homogénea.
Ese Krups que parece nuevo, yo lo pillaría y el tiempo que lo tuve me funcionó bien mientras tuve una cafetera con filtros presurizados como la tuya.
Luego al cambiar la cafetera por otra mejor, el molino no me servía y tuve que invertir en un cacharro más solvente.
Esos que has puesto de "la abuela" no van más allá que para italiana, ya que muelen muy grueso.
EDITO: Como es tu dinero y no el mio, jajajaja, por 20 euros más, yo pillaría el Koenig, que le da mil patadas al Krups pero esto me lo miro como si fuera para mi.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> El molino de cuchillas, quema el café, lo centrifuga y la mezcla NUNCA es homogénea.
> Ese Krups que parece nuevo, yo lo pillaría y el tiempo que lo tuve me funcionó bien mientras tuve una cafetera con filtros presurizados como la tuya.
> Luego al cambiar la cafetera por otra mejor, el molino no me servía y tuve que invertir en un cacharro más solvente.
> Esos que has puesto de "la abuela" no van más allá que para italiana, ya que muelen muy grueso.
> EDITO: Como es tu dinero y no el mio, jajajaja, por 20 euros más, yo pillaría el Koenig, que le da mil patadas al Krups pero esto me lo miro como si fuera para mi.



El Melitta 1019 está por 39,90 en Amazon, comprar de segunda mano tiene sus riesgos, el Krupps tiene buena pinta visual pero vete a saber cómo está.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si aquí nadie pagafantea, solo estamos de cachondeo. Tienes un problema gordo, ves fantas por todas partes



¿Otra vez el tontopollas este por el hilo?, al final va a resultar que es multi de Toni y se turnan para dar la brasa.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Otra vez el tontopollas este por el hilo?, al final va a resultar que es multi de Toni y se turnan para dar la brasa.



Si, dice que me estáis pagafanteando y no sequé. Ahora tener una conversación normal y estar de de descojone con gente de otro sexo son fantas, ya ves tú.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Otra vez el tontopollas este por el hilo?, al final va a resultar que es multi de Toni y se turnan para dar la brasa.



Casi diría que no, que cuando vió que yo escribía catalán como no se imaginaba, se le fundió la neurona y para felicidad mia, me puso al ignore e igual con jarlín.
Sólo faltó que le dijera que ir a "Can Pistraus", era ir al fracaso cosa que tú bien sabes también , y se quedó a cuadros.
Dice que no es multi, (podría ser) pero fijo que es un niñato expulsado de "forocarros", ya que con su discurso allí te dan la patada en 3,2,1 , no como aquí que no hay moderación ninguna.


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, dice que me estáis pagafanteando y no sequé. Ahora tener una conversación normal y estar de de descojone con gente de otro sexo son fantas, ya ves tú.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


>



Tu no follas con nadie


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tu no follas con nadie



 pero, pero, pero.....SONRIE!!!
Estamos de cachondeo!!
La vida es bella, la vida puede ser maravillosa, trooooooooonka!!


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> pero, pero, pero.....SONRIE!!!
> Estamos de cachondeo!!
> La vida es bella, la vida puede ser maravillosa, trooooooooonka!!



Tu no eres de la chupipandi


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tu no eres de la chupipandi



orly?

igual, nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo  

No me hagas mucho caso, debe ser que ando mal follado, no como tú, que te hicieron la separación de las ̶c̶a̶r̶n̶e̶s̶ aguas hace un toque.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> orly?
> 
> igual, nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo
> 
> No me hagas mucho caso, debe ser que ando mal follado, no como tú, que te hicieron la separación de las ̶c̶a̶r̶n̶e̶s̶ aguas hace un toque.



Deja, de eso no me quiero ni acordar. Vaya pérdida de tiempo


----------



## cups (26 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Veo algo "oxidada" esa cta. con poco uso.



Que dices, pompero?

Enviado desde mi LENNY3 MAX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Deja, de eso no me quiero ni acordar. Vaya pérdida de tiempo



Lo que pasa que los de la chupipandi no te follan bien, además de micropenes. Tú necesitas una buena botifarra catalana. Amb seques.



cups dijo:


> Que dices, pompero?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LENNY3 MAX mediante Tapatalk



No citar a gentuza que tengo en ignorados, por caridad.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Lo que pasa que los de la chupipandi no te follan bien, además de micropenes. Tú necesitas una buena botifarra catalana. Amb seques.
> 
> 
> 
> No citar a gentuza que tengo en ignorados, por caridad.



Los de la chupipandi se follaran a sus respectivas. Por eso me llevo bien, porque no quieren follarme


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (26 Sep 2021)

Las mujeres del mundo heavy son auténticos crakos. Creo que Pilar Rubio y Marta, la camarera del Depeche en Zaragoza, son las dos únicas Jevis de españa que son follables.

Aunque ciertamente hace años que no veo Jevis. Yo creo que la mayoría de tribus urbanas están remuertas ya.


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los de la chupipandi se follaran a sus respectivas. Por eso me llevo bien, porque no quieren follarme




A sus manos? El onanismo no cuenta como sexo con féminas. Yo creo que el mundo heavyata es una manera de evadirse, con esa estética característica, para pillar cacho, como si fueras una groupie de Jagger cualquiera. Eres el contrapunto a las que hacen twerking con regayton. Dos caras de una misma moneda.
Ya tendrás la llamada de la sangre, más pronto que tarde.



MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Las mujeres del mundo heavy son auténticos crakos. Creo que Pilar Rubio y Marta, la camarera del Depeche en Zaragoza, son las dos únicas Jevis de españa que son follables.
> 
> Aunque ciertamente hace años que no veo Jevis. Yo creo que la mayoría de tribus urbanas están remuertas ya.



Uno que sabeeeeee


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> A sus manos? El onanismo no cuenta como sexo con féminas. Yo creo que el mundo heavyata es una manera de evadirse, con esa estética característica, para pillar cacho, como si fueras una groupie de Jagger cualquiera. Eres el contrapunto a las que hacen twerking con regayton. Dos caras de una misma moneda.
> Ya tendrás la llamada de la sangre, más pronto que tarde.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo escucho heavy porque me gusta, no necesito un teatro a mi alrededor.

La llamada de la sangre ya la escuché cuando trabajaba en hostelería, quería matarlos a todos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Para mis amigos pero no para vosotros.. Jjjaaaajjj toma @Azog el Profanador
> Ver archivo adjunto 787867



El jamón con queso que preparaste el otro día, tenia pintaza, no voy a negarlo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vaya jamón más malo del Dia



Pues el jamón del DIA a mi me gusta, quizá el del LIDL está mejor, pero es que yo no soy sibarita.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El jamón con queso que preparaste el otro día, tenia pintaza, no voy a negarlo.



si no? flor de esgueva rico rico..


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues el jamón del DIA a mi me gusta, quizá el del LIDL está mejor, pero es que yo no soy sibarita.



Los jamones de marca conocida y del super son basura. Si vas a comer algo especial, cómpralo bueno


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Sep 2021)

Welcome to crakoland!


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Sep 2021)

Pues yo la daba hasta que el metal vuelva a sonar en cadena 100.... Menuda jaca la Jevitronka


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo escucho heavy porque me gusta, no necesito un teatro a mi alrededor.
> 
> La llamada de la sangre ya la escuché cuando trabajaba en hostelería, quería matarlos a todos



es esto "heavy" para ti?







Es lo único que tolero, y porque lo descubrí gracias a los videojuegos.

Creo que te encuentras muy sola. Me das penilla.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> es esto "heavy" para ti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, eso es musica para frikis.

Me encuentro sola y acompañada, y disfruto ambas situaciones


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque este hilo de balleneros tiene 80 páginas.
> No tienes el ego ya bastante crecidito ya? Si les das pisto a los manginas premium, vuelven a por más. ¿por qué? Por que son tan sin vida como tú lo eres, y los horarios cuadran. A ver cuando has visto tú a un hombre del montón con familia y responsabilidades pagafantear en un puto foro de internet a un cachalote como si estuviera en un chat de Terra?
> Ni siquiera las gordas tienen tanto tiempo que perder en un foro de internet



es que son maricones travelos y boyeras, doy fé a no ser que esos hombres mal casados, estén hasta los huevos de los cuernos que le ponen sus mujeres, y prueban aquí a ver que pillan . Por norma está lleno internet de hombres infieles me los encuentro en cada foro en cada appp y a cada momento, eso si la chusmi pandilla se hacen el trenecito todos ..


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> es que son maricones travelos y boyeras, doy fé a no ser que esos hombres mal casados, estén hasta los huevos de los cuernos que le ponen sus mujeres, y prueban aquí a ver que pillan . Por norma está lleno internet de hombres infieles me los encuentro en cada fotro en cada appp y a cada momento, eso si la chusmi pandilla se hacen el trenecito todos ..



Das fe de muchas cosas, pero no aciertas ni una, ramontxoni


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Pues yo la daba hasta que el metal vuelva a sonar en cadena 100.... Menuda jaca la Jevitronka



ya viene la multicuenta de downman al rescate recuerda que tengo tu foto.. asi que mutis calvo..


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Pues yo la daba hasta que el metal vuelva a sonar en cadena 100.... Menuda jaca la Jevitronka



Coño Pepe, que tal va? Ramontxoni no ha conseguido olvidarte aún


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Das fe de muchas cosas, pero no aciertas ni una, ramontxoni



acierto que eres un aborto mal practicado y que eres un puto esquizo psicópata cómo todos los de la chusmi pandilla.. maricones micropollas, me niego a creer que seas mujer porque eres muy sec@ muy arrabaler@ muy incult@ y muy asexual, vamos una yaya gitana cómo mínimo porque ese es el perfil de choni que das..


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Sep 2021)

Recuerda que soy muy hamijo de tu hermana.... asi que mutis locatis....




PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ya viene la multicuenta de downman al rescate recuerda que tengo tu foto.. asi que mutis calvo..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Recuerda que soy muy hamijo de tu hermana.... asi que mutis locatis....




regalito de la proaria de la conversación privada , que tuviste conmigo e intentabas ligarme.. de la fecha diciembre de 2019 sacado de tu facebook de el verano del mismo año.. ya te dije que no me toques mal el coño porque no sabes lo loba que puedo llegar a ser.


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño Pepe, que tal va? Ramontxoni no ha conseguido olvidarte aún



Eres mi preferida del floro y eso escuece a mucho mediocre envidoso....


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> acierto que eres un aborto mal practicado y que eres un puto esquizo psicópata cómo todos los de la chusmi pandilla.. maricones micropollas, me niego a creer que seas mujer porque eres muy sec@ muy arrabaler@ muy incult@ y muy asexual, vamos una yaya gitana cómo mínimo porque ese es el perfil de choni que das..



Has dado sobradas muestras de tu incultura en este hilo, desde no saber palabras básicas del castellano, pasando por no saber que las abreviaturas terminan con un punto final a terminar con la cutrez de escribir esa aberración del la @. 

No estás hablando con el espejo, ramontxoni, no proyectes. Tu no sabes lo que es ser una mujer porque desde luego no lo eres, eres un señor de Bot como bien han demostrado en la multitud de investigaciones que te han hecho. El personaje que te has montado es de putón verbenero, no de mujer. 

Necesitas medicación urgente, se te está yendo de las manos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Sep 2021)

Y ese quien se supone que es?



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 788280
> regalito de la proaria de la conversación privada , que tuviste conmigo e intentabas ligarme.. de la fecha diciembre de 2019 sacado de tu facebook de el verano del mismo año.. ya te dije que no me toques mal el coño porque no sabes lo loba que puedo llegar a ser.


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, eso es musica para frikis.
> 
> Me encuentro sola y acompañada, y disfruto ambas situaciones



Y qué eres tú sino una friki que le gusta musical asocial? Vamos a decir las verdades ya.
Daisuke Ishiwatari Tiene más dinero que todos los viejos derroidos heavyatas de la piel de toro, combinados. Escena "heavy" hispanistaní es un oxímoron, sábelo.

Los gatos no cuenta como compañía, ya tú sabes


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Eres mi preferida del floro y eso escuece a mucho mediocre envidoso....



Ya te vale esa manera de romper el corazon a ramontxoni, ahora nos está dando el coñazo a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Has dado sobradas muestras de tu incultura en este hilo, desde no saber palabras básicas del castellano, pasando por no saber que las abreviaturas terminan con un punto final a terminar con la cutrez de escribir esa aberración del la @.
> 
> No estás hablando con el espejo, ramontxoni, no proyectes. Tu no sabes lo que es ser una mujer porque desde luego no lo eres, eres un señor de Bot como bien han demostrado en la multitud de investigaciones que te han hecho. El personaje que te has montado es de putón verbenero, no de mujer.
> 
> Necesitas medicación urgente, se te está yendo de las manos.



Faltas de ortografía como escribir abriéndose con H, o vejaciones con B de burro.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Y ese quien se supone que es?



supuestamente tú que me mandaste la foto , la mano de ceporro la calva y el enanismo cuadra con las otras las pongo las otras? sin problema eh..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Y qué eres tú sino una friki que le gusta musical asocial? Vamos a decir las verdades ya.
> Daisuke Ishiwatari Tiene más dinero que todos los viejos derroidos heavyatas de la piel de toro, combinados. Escena "heavy" hispanistaní es un oxímoron, sábelo.
> 
> Los gatos no cuenta como compañía, ya tú sabes



A mi me gusta lo que me gusta, y las cosas de chinos no es que me emocionen. 

Los gatos me dan alergia, soy más de perretes


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya te vale esa manera de romper el corazon a ramontxoni, ahora nos está dando el coñazo a diestro y siniestro.



El gordo tiene a @azog el pajeador para aliviarle las penas.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Faltas de ortografía como escribir abriéndose con H, o vejaciones con B de burro.



Tu eres catalán y escribes correctamente.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> supuestamente tú que me mandaste la foto , la mano de ceporro la calva y el enanismo cuadra con las otras las pongo las otras? sin problema eh..




Pon, pon, que me pensaba marchar a dormir pero promete ser noche épica....


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El gordo tiene a @azog el pajeador para aliviarle las penas.



Pero no tiene a Pepe. Date cuenta que toda esta gilipollez de ver multis, travestis y pederastas empezó cuando él le dio calabazas, se le apagó la única neurona que hacía de muro de contención a la demencia.

La.que ha liado la rana, joder


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Pon, pon, que me pensaba marchar a dormir pero promete ser noche épica....



No estás al tanto de nuestras noches de demencia y desilusión, tienes que conectarte más


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No estás al tanto de nuestras noches de demencia y desilusión, tienes que conectarte más



Vuelve el frio y vuelvo a la cueva de los locos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tu eres catalán y escribes correctamente.



Aquí la prueba de lo que digo, abriéndose con H, yo demuestro lo que afirmo, el gordaco se justificó diciendo que fue cosa del corrector.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 788280
> regalito de la proaria de la conversación privada , que tuviste conmigo e intentabas ligarme.. de la fecha diciembre de 2019 sacado de tu facebook de el verano del mismo año.. ya te dije que no me toques mal el coño porque no sabes lo loba que puedo llegar a ser.



Nivel hispanistaní. Jojojojojo



Jevitronka dijo:


> A mi me gusta lo que me gusta, y las cosas de chinos no es que me emocionen.
> 
> Los gatos me dan alergia, soy más de perretes



Tú música es de asociales y raritos. No entro en si te gusta o deja de gustarte. Eres una bicha rara. Con gustos de mierda. Tanto en tíos como en música.

Eso he oído, que las gordas tienen un metabolismo incompatible con los gatos. Heavy power, yeahhhhhhh!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no tiene a Pepe. Date cuenta que toda esta gilipollez de ver multis, travestis y pederastas empezó cuando él le dio calabazas, se le apagó la única neurona que hacía de muro de contención a la demencia.
> 
> La.que ha liado la rana, joder



Madre mía, ¿todo eso es por pepe?.
Joderrrrr al fin sé porque dice que es multi mío también.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Has dado sobradas muestras de tu incultura en este hilo, desde no saber palabras básicas del castellano, pasando por no saber que las abreviaturas terminan con un punto final a terminar con la cutrez de escribir esa aberración del la @.
> 
> No estás hablando con el espejo, ramontxoni, no proyectes. Tu no sabes lo que es ser una mujer porque desde luego no lo eres, eres un señor de Bot como bien han demostrado en la multitud de investigaciones que te han hecho. El personaje que te has montado es de putón verbenero, no de mujer.
> 
> Necesitas medicación urgente, se te está yendo de las manos.



La @ pedazo de inculto anormal, es por el tema de la inclusión y tu sexo no binario , no sabemos si eres ella él o elle.......... un hermafrodita un maricón que se cree mujer o un travolo, lo que está claro es que eres UN PUTO ESQUIZO PSICÓPATA CON DESDOBLAMIENTO DE PERSONALIDADES HISTRIÓNICA QUE ME VES Y TE SALE ACEITE ARDIENDO POR EL CULO DADO DE SÍ.. ORCO DEL QUINCE !


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Nivel hispanistaní. Jojojojojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mundo heavy goza de bastante buena salud, y hay variedad de estilos.

En tíos sencillamente no tengo gustos, no me gusta el contacto sexual.

Donde has oído eso, en el enésimo estudio chorra de la universidad de oklahoma?


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Centrate @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y saca el dosier que tienes preparado sobre mi que me aburroooooooo

Ya no pones la foto del señor ese de gafas?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> La @ pedazo de inculto anormal, es por el tema de la inclusión y tu sexo no binario , no sabemos si eres ella él o elle.......... un hermafrodita un maricón que se cree mujer o un travolo, lo que está claro es que eres UN PUTO ESQUIZO PSICÓPATA CON DESDOBLAMIENTO DE PERSONALIDADES HISTRIÓNICA QUE ME VES Y TE SALE ACEITE ARDIENDO POR EL CULO DADO DE SÍ.. ORCO DEL QUINCE !



por cierto tus manos.. tan tan tann idénticas a las de downman.. apreciaciones al alcance de cualquiera..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Centrate @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y saca el dosier que tienes preparado sobre mi que me aburroooooooo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Nivel hispanistaní. Jojojojojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajaja que buenoooooooooooooooooo ,"me meooooooooooooo , yo tengo gato perro y soy metalera y guapa con cerebro, no cómo el aborto éste que se crre mujer y es un travolo.....


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> La @ pedazo de inculto anormal, es por el tema de la inclusión y tu sexo no binario , no sabemos si eres ella él o elle.......... un hermafrodita un maricón que se cree mujer o un travolo, lo que está claro es que eres UN PUTO ESQUIZO PSICÓPATA CON DESDOBLAMIENTO DE PERSONALIDADES HISTRIÓNICA QUE ME VES Y TE SALE ACEITE ARDIENDO POR EL CULO DADO DE SÍ.. ORCO DEL QUINCE !



Eso de la @ son gilipolleces de políticos que viven de robar al prógimo.

Tu tiene claras infinidad de teorías que demuestras poniendo fotos sin sentido en cuando te da el brote, así que credibilidad tienes cero.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> por cierto tus manos.. tan tan tann idénticas a las de downman.. apreciaciones al alcance de cualquiera..
> Ver archivo adjunto 788293



Tenemos brazos con carne y pelos ¿Por eso somos la misma persona o como va?


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> es que son maricones travelos y boyeras, doy fé a no ser que esos hombres mal casados, estén hasta los huevos de los cuernos que le ponen sus mujeres, y prueban aquí a ver que pillan . Por norma está lleno internet de hombres infieles me los encuentro en cada foro en cada appp y a cada momento, eso si la chusmi pandilla se hacen el trenecito todos ..



Yo DOY FE de que en 48 horas, llevas 133 mensajes y SÓLO 25 "repus" de las cuales quitas al "fracasado Pistraus" al pajeador y algún chupapollas y te quedas en nada.
Con este baremo, yo borro mi cuenta y me hago humo, al ver que pasan de mí como de la mierda y que me tienen ignorado.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> por cierto tus manos.. tan tan tann idénticas a las de downman.. apreciaciones al alcance de cualquiera..
> Ver archivo adjunto 788293



Mi vello corporal es rubio platino y casi es inexistente, y mi tono de piel es más claro.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Centrate @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y saca el dosier que tienes preparado sobre mi que me aburroooooooo
> 
> Ya no pones la foto del señor ese de gafas?



Venga, galería de fotos nueva!!!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Venga, galería de fotos nueva!!!



Yo quiero una nueva foto mía, ya ha puesto 4 diferentes diciendo que soy yo, a la quinta va la vencida.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El mundo heavy goza de bastante buena salud, y hay variedad de estilos.
> 
> En tíos sencillamente no tengo gustos, no me gusta el contacto sexual.
> 
> Donde has oído eso, en el enésimo estudio chorra de la universidad de oklahoma?



En Caspaña? No jodas.....
Lo del contacto sexual me lo olía. Entre tú y Ratona......
No, en la universidad de Burgos (jajajajajajaja ) Anda que ya os vale haber creado universidad allá.....Mamma mia, será cierto que en españa no cabe un tonto más.



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jajaja que buenoooooooooooooooooo ,"me meooooooooooooo , yo tengo gato perro y soy metalera y guapa con cerebro, no cómo el aborto éste que se crre mujer y es un travolo.....



"metalera" 
Luego en la vida real, no hay ni una que de el perfil. He entrado en el club de amigos del haevy metal, los 4 que hay en España, contando con los 2 de Burgos, la capital de Invernalia.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo quiero una nueva foto mía, ya ha puesto 4 diferentes diciendo que soy yo, a la quinta va la vencida.



Ya la pongo yo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya la pongo yo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 788297



Se parece a mí hace 40 años.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> En Caspaña? No jodas.....
> Lo del contacto sexual me lo olía. Entre tú y Ratona......
> No, en la universidad de Burgos (jajajajajajaja ) Anda que ya os vale haber creado universidad allá.....Mamma mia, será cierto que en españa no cabe un tonto más.
> 
> ...



Claro, en España. 

La universidad en ciudades de provincia está bien, evita que la gente se vaya a estudiar más lejos.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Recuerda que soy muy hamijo de tu hermana.... asi que mutis locatis....



Habría que preguntarle a su hermana Úrsula Agut (la que pone Toni en sus fotos) que le hicieron de pequeño para que tenga esa obsesión con el mundo de la pederastia.
De todas maneras, no hay que tener muchas luces para imaginarnos algo escabroso, y que no hay medicación ni terapia que lo cure.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Se parece a mí hace 40 años.



Por consiguiente, a mí tambien


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Habría que preguntarle a su hermana Úrsula Agut (la que pone Toni en sus fotos) que le hicieron de pequeño para que tenga esa obsesión con el mundo de la pederastia.
> De todas maneras, no hay que tener muchas luces para imaginarnos algo escabroso, y que no hay medicación ni terapia que lo cure.



Le hicieron tras tras por detrás, por eso tiene el tamaño de una locomotora


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

NOTESE EL PELO DE LOS BRAZOS

Me ha pillado la detective soy Hugh Jackman que viene al floro a practicar español...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Tenemos brazos con carne y pelos ¿Por eso somos la misma persona o como va?



es la misma mano peluda anoréxica de anciano la misma calva la misma gilipoyez y el mismo enanismo..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 788298
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Follamos?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Follamos?


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya la pongo yo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 788297



OYE, OYE Jevitronka, mañana a primera hora te pongo una denuncia en el juzgado de 1ª Instancia de Burgos, por revelación de mi foto privada sin autorización,
Lo sepas,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Venga, galería de fotos nueva!!!





la misma que esta.. idéntica mano de downman


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, en España.
> 
> La universidad en ciudades de provincia está bien, evita que la gente se vaya a estudiar más lejos.



Si, sirve para limpiarse el culo con el título conseguido. Un papel del culo muy caro, valga la redundancia.
En españa todo es cutre y casposo. Incluido universidades y heavyatas. La independencia de Cataluña servirá para alejarse del polvo, de la tristeza de ser español.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Follamos?



Sabia que te picaba el coño, lo sabía pa mis adentros. Pero sé mejor que lo que más te ponen son los negros. La mayoría de españolas de provincias que he conocido se pirraban por rabo negro. True Story


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Follamos?



Contigo siempre, con @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL NUNCA 



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> es la misma mano peluda anoréxica de anciano la misma calva la misma gilipoyez y el mismo enanismo..



Mira entre los amigos de tu hermana a ves si ves alguno con esas formas y entonces si tendrás una foto mia tesoro.... Estoy trabajandomela y puede que nos conozcamos antes de lo que tu te piensas


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> OYE, OYE Jevitronka, mañana a primera hora te pongo una denuncia en el juzgado de 1ª Instancia de Burgos, por revelación de mi foto privada sin autorización,
> Lo sepas,



No te denuncies a ti mismo


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si, sirve para limpiarse el culo con el título conseguido. Un papel del culo muy caro, valga la redundancia.
> En españa todo es cutre y casposo. Incluido universidades y heavyatas. La independencia de Cataluña servirá para alejarse del polvo, de la tristeza de ser español.
> 
> 
> ...



Si no habéis sido capaces ni de terminar la catedral de Barcelona, vas a venir a dar lecciones.

Que no estás en la chupipandi, joder, como hay que decírtelo. Vete a jugar al arenero con ramontxoni, a ver si hacéis un castillo con foso o algo.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Contigo siempre, con @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL NUNCA
> 
> 
> 
> Mira entre los amigos de tu hermana a ves si ves alguno con esas formas y entonces si tendrás una foto mia tesoro.... Estoy trabajandomela y puede que nos conozcamos antes de lo que tu te piensas



Vas a tener al travelo de cuñado, no sé si te merece la pena


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No te denuncies a ti mismo



Joder, con eso de los multis me has hecho dudar y he tenido que mirar mi D.N.I. y ver que no soy de donde esta Atapuerca,


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Joder, con eso de los multis me has hecho dudar y he tenido que mirar mi D.N.I. y ver que no soy de donde esta Atapuerca,



Todos venis de ahí, sois burgaleses honorificos


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si no habéis sido capaces ni de terminar la catedral de Barcelona, vas a venir a dar lecciones.
> 
> Que no estás en la chupipandi, joder, como hay que decírtelo. Vete a jugar al arenero con ramontxoni, a ver si hacéis un castillo con foso o algo.



También eres una beata de mierda? Joder, tienes todo lo malo.

Para ser de la chupipandi hay que ser: beta, feo, viejo, planchabragas, derroido y cutre. Y yo no cumplo ninguno de esos parámetros. Siento que no seas la OP del hilo, para poner gente que no te gusta en el ignore, gorda. No sé, si no puedes hacer el hilo privado , prueba a mensajearte por privado con tus betillas, que te hagan videos homenajes con la mini chorra en la mano, lefando tus fotos, y cosas así. No sé, por dar ideas.

Algunos sois más tontos que arrancaos, estáis en un puto foro de pollavieja y os quejáis de que no tenéis intimidad y habláis de chupipandis 
Claro, si pones en el ignore, no te subes el ego, nutria.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Contigo siempre, con @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL NUNCA
> 
> 
> 
> Mira entre los amigos de tu hermana a ves si ves alguno con esas formas y entonces si tendrás una foto mia tesoro.... Estoy trabajandomela y puede que nos conozcamos antes de lo que tu te piensas



Va a ser un MFH o acaso habrá algo más????
Pregunto.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vas a tener al travelo de cuñado, no sé si te merece la pena



La idea era hacer un MFyH con trolleo por el floro y humillación pública a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL pero la verdad que he descubierto que no soy tan hijo de puta ni estoy tan loco, hablamos y conectamos bien. Hasta ahí puedo contar. 

Todo gracias a los floreros caidos que si hicierón un CSI de verdad al majaron....


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La idea era hacer un MFyH con trolleo por el floro y humillación pública a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL pero la verdad que he descubierto que no soy tan hijo de puta ni estoy tan loco, hablamos y conectamos bien. Hasta ahí puedo contar.
> 
> Todo gracias a los floreros caidos que si hicierón un CSI de verdad al majaron....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 788314



Pobre chica, no la uses, bastante tiene con ver a su hermano probándose los vestidos de mamá


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La idea era hacer un MFyH con trolleo por el floro y humillación pública a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL pero la verdad que he descubierto que no soy tan hijo de puta ni estoy tan loco, hablamos y conectamos bien. Hasta ahí puedo contar.
> 
> Todo gracias a los floreros caidos que si hicierón un CSI de verdad al majaron....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 788314



con lo cual reconoces ser masía.. y downman hargay.... ves tu mismo te destapas.. haciendo csis de alguien que no soy yo, es todo poneros el anzuelo y piquéis cómo lo habíes hecho predecibles inútiles predecibles..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> También eres una beata de mierda? Joder, tienes todo lo malo.
> 
> Para ser de la chupipandi hay que ser: beta, feo, viejo, planchabragas, derroido y cutre. Y yo no cumplo ninguno de esos parámetros. Siento que no seas la OP del hilo, para poner gente que no te gusta en el ignore, gorda. No sé, si no puedes hacer el hilo privado , prueba a mensajearte por privado con tus betillas, que te hagan videos homenajes con la mini chorra en la mano, lefando tus fotos, y cosas así. No sé, por dar ideas.
> 
> ...



La belleza de la catedral de Burgos la admiran en todo el mundo, por ello está dentro de un patrimonio de la humanidad. No hace falta ser beato para darse cuenta de ello, es una joya.

Comprendo que te mortifique no estar dentro del cachondeo y que no te ajuntemos, pero no por ello tienes que insultar como un nene de teta que enrrabieta en cuanto no le hacen casito. Haz amigos en otra parte, puedes irte con la calva y con el perro a hacer mapitas y de campamentos a Elda.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pobre chica, no la uses, bastante tiene con ver a su hermano probándose los vestidos de mamá



No soy capaz, no soy como @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL para bien o para mal. 
Pero me reconcome haberme acercado con aviesas intenciones a Ursu y se que si le digo que conozco al trastorner se acabo lo que se daba.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> No soy capaz, no soy como @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL para bien o para mal.
> Pero me reconcome haberme acercado con aviesas intenciones a Ursu y se que si le digo que conozco al trastorner se acabo lo que se daba.



Que tal es la chavala?


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Mejor que el trastorner, pero no deja de ser su hermana. Aunque tiene la pedrada típica de la zona con el process y esas mierdas.... 

Me voy a dormir que algunos trabajamos mañana.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> No soy capaz, no soy como @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL para bien o para mal.
> Pero me reconcome haberme acercado con aviesas intenciones a Ursu y se que si le digo que conozco al trastorner se acabo lo que se daba.



pederasta destapado ragonro66 .. twiter y enlace a la cuenta de " masia" toma csi eso si es un csi puto calvo derroido. por cierto cuando escribas con una cuenta y cambies a la otra intenta no utilizar la misma bilis y expresiones PUTA ESCORIA TIRO NUCABLE DE MATARÓ,,, HASTA LA GORRA Y LA CALVA CUADRAN SOPLIYACOS !TRAGA ESCORIAAAAAAAAA ! 


[IMG alt="[SIZE=7]masia"[/SIZE]]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Habría que preguntarle a su* hermana Ú*rsula Agut (la que pone Toni en sus fotos) que le hicieron de pequeño para que tenga esa obsesión con el mundo de la pederastia. De todas maneras, no hay que tener muchas luces para imaginarnos algo escabroso, y que no hay medicación ni terapia que lo cure.
[SIZE=7][B]masia[/B][/SIZE]
Mensaje #1.262
hace 35 minutos
Foro: Guardería

[IMG alt=[SIZE=7][B]"masia[/B][/SIZE]"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Pero que dices Toni Agut??? Precisamente estuvo tu _*hermana*_Úrsula Agut, (la que sale en las fotos contigo) y se lo pasó en grande en la Masia, hubo sexo, drogas, heavy metal......en fin de todo y quiere repetir para la próxima. Me dijo que no desvelara la ubicación, para que no venga el travelo...
masia
Mensaje #1.146
Ayer a la(s) 4:04 PM
Foro: Guardería

[IMG alt="[SIZE=7][B]masia[/B][/SIZE]"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Más bien es tu _*hermana*_* la que sueña en volvernos a ver* y lejos de tí, como si fueras un leproso sin campanilla
masia
Mensaje #1.182
Ayer a la(s) 5:25 PM
Foro: Guardería

[IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Acaso podría ser su _hermana_ Úrsula Agut, que usó su foto en las redes y que según Toni, ahora está "zorreando" por Germania. Con oligofrénicos así, todo es posible.
masia
Mensaje #873
Viernes a la(s) 11:21 PM
Foro: Guardería

[IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Veo que necesitas ayuda, y que tú solo no puedes. Valiente travelo y propio de tu condición. *Estando con tu hermana Úrsula en la autocaravana, no queremos ser molestados, *
*masia*
Mensaje #1.176
Ayer a la(s) 5:11 PM
Foro: Guardería


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

@El tuerto Bowman que sepas que ambos somos Pepe la rana por Real Decreto PROWARIO desde ya mismo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La idea era hacer un MFyH con trolleo por el floro y humillación pública a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL pero la verdad que he descubierto que no soy tan hijo de puta ni estoy tan loco, hablamos y conectamos bien. Hasta ahí puedo contar.
> 
> Todo gracias a los floreros caidos que si hicierón un CSI de verdad al majaron....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 788314



Pero, ¿tienes cuenta en forocoches para usar términos como CSI, eructo de burro? Y ese avatar jipiado chorrocientas veces de cuando salio la moda de 4chan? Hazme un CSi a mi, hijo de mil hienas.

Yo me cago en todos tus putos muertos pisoteados, so mierdas. Que puto asco me das nada más que de leer. No he venido a defender al otro. pero a los sacos de estiércol como tú, los cito en persona y les piso toda la cabeza, documentando todo, y subiéndolo. Para que aprendan por las malas lo dura que puede ser la vida.

ahora, sal disparado, no te quiero ver más por aquí.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Mejor que el trastorner, pero no deja de ser su hermana. Aunque tiene la pedrada típica de la zona con el process y esas mierdas....
> 
> Me voy a dormir que algunos trabajamos mañana.



Yo mañana estoy de tarde, puedo jugar un poquillo más. Te vas en lo.mejor, ya está empezando a copiar mensajes, luego pondrá cuatro fotos y al final hará chinpum


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman que sepas que ambos somos Pepe la rana por Real Decreto PROWARIO desde ya mismo.



Yo también quiero ser Pepe la rana


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman que sepas que ambos somos Pepe la rana por Real Decreto PROWARIO desde ya mismo.



Ok, paso a ser el tuerto Pepe, ya no me viene de un multi más.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo también quiero ser Pepe la rana



Tu Jevi la rana tronka con tres Pepes es suficiente.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Tu Jevi la rana tronka con tres pepes es suficiente.



Podemos hacernos camiseta y cenar una vez al año


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Podemos hacernos camiseta y cenar una vez al año



Hecho, la lotería de Sort ya la traigo yo.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hecho, la lotería de Sort ya la traigo yo.



Yo llevo pacharán


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Mejor que el trastorner, pero no deja de ser su hermana. Aunque tiene la pedrada típica de la zona con el process y esas mierdas....
> 
> Me voy a dormir que algunos trabajamos mañana.



Hasta ahora yo era multi de Bowman, que es más nuevo que yo, pero ahora YO SOY TU que al menos eres más antiguo y cuadra mejor,


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Mejor que el trastorner, pero no deja de ser su hermana. Aunque tiene la pedrada típica de la zona con el process y esas mierdas....
> 
> Me voy a dormir que algunos trabajamos mañana.



¿De dónde eres? Podemos quedar en persona y ver de lo que estás hecho por dentro. No homo. eres colono viviendo en Cataluña? Dime el sitio hombre, yo me desplazo. Sin dramas.
Luego ponemos fotitos de la quedada por aquí para que la Gorda se dedee a gustito en el frio de Burgos. ¿Qué dices, hay huevos?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Hasta ahora yo era multi de Bowman, que es más nuevo que yo, pero ahora YO SOY TU que al menos eres más antiguo y cuadra mejor,



Ya tengo el logo para el club

[

]


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> No soy capaz, no soy como @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL para bien o para mal.
> Pero me reconcome haberme acercado con aviesas intenciones a Ursu y se que si le digo que conozco al trastorner se acabo lo que se daba.



 DESTAPANDO POR SI MISMO SUS MULTICUENTAS, ME MEOOOOOOOOOOOOO TOMA CSI BASTARDO! 





[IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Habría que preguntarle a su _hermana_ Úrsula Agut (la que pone Toni en sus fotos) que le hicieron de pequeño para que tenga esa obsesión con el mundo de la pederastia. De todas maneras, no hay que tener muchas luces para imaginarnos algo escabroso, y que no hay medicación ni terapia que lo cure.
masia
Mensaje #1.262
hace 50 minutos
Foro: Guardería

[IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Pero que dices Toni Agut??? Precisamente estuvo tu _hermana_ Úrsula Agut, (la que sale en las fotos contigo) y se lo pasó en grande en la Masia, hubo sexo, drogas, heavy metal......en fin de todo y quiere repetir para la próxima. Me dijo que no desvelara la ubicación, para que no venga el travelo...
masia
Mensaje #1.146
Ayer a la(s) 4:04 PM
Foro: Guardería

[IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Más bien es tu _hermana_ la que sueña en volvernos a ver y lejos de tí, como si fueras un leproso sin campanilla
masia
Mensaje #1.182
Ayer a la(s) 5:25 PM
Foro: Guardería

[IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Acaso podría ser su _hermana_ Úrsula Agut, que usó su foto en las redes y que según Toni, ahora está "zorreando" por Germania. Con oligofrénicos así, todo es posible.
masia
Mensaje #873
Viernes a la(s) 11:21 PM
Foro: Guardería

[IMG alt="masia"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/s/128/128169.jpg?1598281868[/IMG]
*Fotos de Jevitronka*
Veo que necesitas ayuda, y que tú solo no puedes. Valiente travelo y propio de tu condición. Estando con tu _hermana_ Úrsula en la autocaravana, no queremos ser molestados, 
masia
Mensaje #1.176
Ayer a la(s) 5:11 PM
Foro: Guardería


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> ¿De dónde eres? Podemos quedar en persona y ver de lo que estás hecho por dentro. No homo. eres colono viviendo en Cataluña? Dime el sitio hombre, yo me desplazo. Sin dramas.
> Luego ponemos fotitos de la quedada por aquí para que la Gorda se dedee a gustito en el frio de Burgos. ¿Qué dices, hay huevos?



ES DE ARAGÓN VIVIENDO EN MATARÓ PCBITRUN LO DE RUN ES DE CARRERA..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> ¿De dónde eres? Podemos quedar en persona y ver de lo que estás hecho por dentro. No homo. eres colono viviendo en Cataluña? Dime el sitio hombre, yo me desplazo. Sin dramas.
> Luego ponemos fotitos de la quedada por aquí para que la Gorda se dedee a gustito en el frio de Burgos. ¿Qué dices, hay huevos?



Te estoy diciendo que soy asexual, tampoco hago guarradas de masturbación


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> DESTAPANDO POR SI MISMO SUS MULTICUENTAS, ME MEOOOOOOOOOOOOO TOMA CSI BASTARDO!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 788338
> Ver archivo adjunto 788342
> ...



Ahora te hablo en serio, me da igual si erees tio o tia, pero conoces al pepe la rana? Me ha hecho gracia el jodio. Si tienes info de donde pillarlo, me la podrias pasar?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya tengo el logo para el club
> 
> [
> Ver archivo adjunto 788346
> ]



Se hará por votación, este es mi logo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te estoy diciendo que soy asexual, tampoco hago guarradas de masturbación



No hablo contigo, Morlock. Esto ya te ha superado hace eones.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No hablo contigo, Morlock. Esto ya te ha superado hace eones.



Creo que no hablas con nadie


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES DE ARAGÓN VIVIENDO EN MATARÓ PCBITRUN LO DE RUN ES DE CARRERA..



Todos los maños en Cataluña son unos jodidos colonos de mierda. Los conozco bien. Me dan puta repugnancia. Prefiero andaluces 100 mil veces antes.

PCBit? Te escribo por MP o qué? No me entero de ná


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ahora te hablo en serio, me da igual si erees tio o tia, pero conoces al pepe la rana? Me ha hecho gracia el jodio. Si tienes info de donde pillarlo, me la podrias pasar?



PÁSATE POR SU PERFIL RAGONRO 66 ES DE MATARÓ CM QUE SE VENDE POR REDES TIENE INTERNET PETADO DE SU INFO AHORA QUE ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA LO ESTÉN SUPLANTANDO ES OTRA POSIBILIDAD..


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Creo que no hablas con nadie



Follate a tu perrete, al maño derroido o a tu viejo, pero déjame en paz.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Follate a tu perrete, al maño derroido o a tu viejo, pero déjame en paz.



Que no me gusta follar, pesado. Pero si eres tú quien viene aquí a hacer hamijos. ¿No te ibas a un hilo de shemales hace bien poco?


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES DE ARAGÓN VIVIENDO EN MATARÓ PCBITRUN LO DE RUN ES DE CARRERA..



Salta a la vista que eso de tu hermana Úrsula es cierto y de ahí ese brote esquizofrénico y ha sido como poner sal en una herida.
Tus CSI son una mierda pinchada en un palo, en cambio el que te hicieron a ti, VA A MISA para todos los demás foreros y sus multis,


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que no me gusta follar, pesado. Pero si eres tú quien viene aquí a hacer hamijos. ¿No te ibas a un hilo de shemales hace bien poco?



Vengo a reírme de tu complejo, inútil. Que no te enteras de nada, retarded. Te lo tienen que dar todo masticao.
He venido a por unas risas y he sacado oro del pepe, el del bullate funfuneao.

Querías un hilo mítico? Ya lo tienes.
ahora ponme en el ignore y no te hagas más la interesante, imbécil, que aburres a las ovejas, pacata insulsa con ínfulas. Te montas un servidor y te montas tu propio foro si no te gusta la realidad.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 788357
> 
> 
> PÁSATE POR SU PERFIL RAGONRO 66 ES DE MATARÓ CM QUE SE VENDE POR REDES TIENE INTERNET PETADO DE SU INFO AHORA QUE ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA LO ESTÉN SUPLANTANDO ES OTRA POSIBILIDAD..



Ya me he pasado por su perfil y no tiene nada rescatable. Ragonro 66 es su twitter? Solo quiero su foto y su ubicación. Yo haré la magia del internet.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Vengo a reírme de tu complejo, inútil. Que no te enteras de nada, retarded. Te lo tienen que dar todo masticao.
> He venido a por unas risas y he sacado oro del pepe, el del bullate funfuneao.
> 
> Querías un hilo mítico? Ya lo tienes.
> ahora ponme en el ignore y no te hagas más la interesante, imbécil, que aburres a las ovejas, pacata insulsa con ínfulas. Te montas un servidor y te montas tu propio foro si no te gusta la realidad.



Complejo de que? 

Si desde que has entrado te han metido en el ignore tres o cuatro usuarios.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Creo que no hablas con nadie



No tienes "congelador"???
A que esperas para meter a ese gilipollas en él??
Al travelo ya lo conocemos y da juego, pero ese es como una garrapata que hay que eliminar.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> No tienes "congelador"???
> A que esperas para meter a ese gilipollas en él??
> Al travelo ya lo conocemos y da juego, pero ese es como una garrapata que hay que eliminar.



A que termine la catedral de barcelona


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Pues igual con 15 o 20 años menos le daba a la entocnes señorita


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Complejo de que?
> 
> Si desde que has entrado te han metido en el ignore tres o cuatro usuarios.



Has intentado entrar a mi perfil y no has podido verdad? Querías ver mi lista de ignorados? Te lo digo clarinete: Me limpio el culo con la gentucilla que me pone en el ignore. La novedad sería que quisieran enfrentarme en la vida real. Pero nunca cae esa breva.

Hazlo tú y así podrás hablar con propiedad por una vez en todo el hilo.

Tengo más historia en este foro que tu y toda tu chupipandi de mierdas secas juntos. Y hasta aquí puedo leer. Capisce?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Has intentado entrar a mi perfil y no has podido verdad? Querías ver mi lista de ignorados? Te lo digo clarinete: Me limpio el culo con la gentucilla que me pone en el ignore. La novedad sería que quisieran enfrentarme en la vida real. Pero nunca cae esa breva.
> 
> Hazlo tú y así podrás hablar con propiedad por una vez en todo el hilo.
> 
> Tengo más historia en este foro que tu y toda tu chupipandi de mierdas secas juntos. Y hasta aquí puedo leer. Capisce?



Para que cojones quiero entrar en tu perfil?


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A que termine la catedral de barcelona



Entonces te veo dándole cancha "in aeternum"


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A que termine la catedral de barcelona



Dile a tu amigo masia (lo tengo en el ignore) , que si es hombre, de verdad, y no de boquilla, que quede conmigo, ya que ambos tenemos residencia en Cataluña, y así me puede decir a la cara todas esas cosas que dice de mi y que tú no paras de citar. Más claro no puedo ser. Más transparencia, imposible.
Queréis un chat para vosotros solos, pero en un foro público, y en tiempo real. Y eso no puede ser.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Entonces te veo dándole cancha "in aeternum"



Es que es divertido, creo que se está montado otra película multi. Pero este dice que nos va a pegar y todo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

MASIA ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS PUTOS MUERTOS, SI ME LEES


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Dile a tu amigo masia (lo tengo en el ignore) , que si es hombre, de verdad, y no de boquilla, que quede conmigo, ya que ambos tenemos residencia en Cataluña, y así me puede decir a la cara todas esas cosas que dice de mi y que tú no paras de citar. Más claro no puedo ser. Más transparencia, imposible.
> Queréis un chat para vosotros solos, pero en un foro público, y en tiempo real. Y eso no puede ser.



Pero hombre, está muy mal meterte en conversaciones ajenas. Si no te gusta el hilo, puedes ignorarlo


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es que es divertido, creo que se está montado otra película multi. Pero este dice que nos va a pegar y todo.



A ti te no te pega ni el cornudo de tu padre. He hablado de los Pacos que te hacen la ola. Quiero que los veas de rodillas, esputando sangre. Seguro que eso te pone, heavyata de mierda


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero hombre, está muy mal meterte en conversaciones ajenas. Si no te gusta el hilo, puedes ignorarlo



Eres tú la gorda que tiene autentica devoción por los putos foros PUBLICOS de internet. ¿a quien quieres engañar?

Tienes mil maneras de estar en contacto con ellos de MANERA PRIVADA, pero aquí estas, restregando como buena attention whore.
Yo solo quiero demostraros lo betas y mierdas secas que sois. No me duráis ninguno ni medio asalto. Y a ti ni te miro, del asco que das.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> A ti te no te pega ni el cornudo de tu padre. He hablado de los Pacos que te hacen la ola. Quiero que los veas de rodillas, esputando sangre. Seguro que eso te pone, heavyata de mierda



Mi padre jamás pegaría a su niña bonita primogénita, es un buen padre.

Pero eres una especie de Hulk Johan catalán, o cómo va eso? Que te hace pensar que podrías con ellos?


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> A ti te no te pega ni el cornudo de tu padre. He hablado de los Pacos que te hacen la ola. Quiero que los veas de rodillas, esputando sangre. Seguro que eso te pone, heavyata de mierda



A raíz de que surge este conflicto


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Eres tú la gorda que tiene autentica devoción por los putos foros PUBLICOS de internet. ¿a quien quieres engañar?
> 
> Tienes mil maneras de estar en contacto con ellos de MANERA PRIVADA, pero aquí estas, restregando como buena attention whore.
> Yo solo quiero demostraros lo betas y mierdas secas que sois. No me duráis ninguno ni medio asalto. Y a ti ni te miro, del asco que das.



No, yo los privados los tengo cerrados. Pues hijo, no haces más que contestarme. Te veo algo celosón, perece que me quieres solo para ti


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> A raíz de que surge este conflicto



A raíz de que ha enterado otro loco más y no le hacen casito


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi padre jamás pegaría a su niña bonita primogénita, es un buen padre.
> 
> Pero eres una especie de Hulk Johan catalán, o cómo va eso? Que te hace pensar que podrías con ellos?



Aprende a escribir, ignorante. Primero apuéstate algo.
Puedo con toda tu cuadrilla de betas, seguro. Por estadística. Me como 5 como tú viejo y tu hermano solo para desayunar. La raza española sois asquerosos. Los negros os quitan todas vuestra mujeres, porque os sabéis de genes defectuosos e inferiores. Atrévete a negarlo. Sois moros sin llegar a serlo. NI carne ni pescado. Lo peor de lo peor, en fealdad, cojones e inteligencia. Y en sitios de follacabras como Burgos os creéis germánicos, visigodos o algo, dais ascopena.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

PILLADA AL CANTO DADO POR TERMINADO YA NO PUEDE DECIR QUE NO: MASIA PEPE LA RANA MASIA EL PUERCO DOWNMAN. RAGONRO66.. MISMA CALVA MISMOS SOPLIYOS MISMO ENANISMO, MISMOS PELOS EN BRAZOS Y MANOS ANORÉXICAS PIEL ANCIANA QUEMADA MISMAS GORRAS.. TODOS DE CATALUÑA. DEMASIADAS COINCIDENCIAS.. JOJOJOJO J         MUERTO Y HUNDIDO POR UNA MUJER QUE DESEA JJOJOJ PERO QUE BUENO DIOOOOSSS


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Aprende a escribir, ignorante. Primero apuéstate algo.
> Puedo con toda tu cuadrilla de betas, seguro. Por estadística. Me como 5 como tú viejo y tu hermano solo para desayunar. La raza española sois asquerosos. Los negros os quitan todas vuestra mujeres, porque os sabéis de genes defectuosos e inferiores. Atrévete a negarlo. Sois moros sin llegar a serlo. NI carne ni pescado. Lo peor de lo peor, en fealdad, cojones e inteligencia. Y en sitios de follacabras como Burgos os creéis germánicos, visigodos o algo, dais ascopena.



Hostias, nos ha salido un nazi de tercera regional. Si hay más negros sólo en barcelona que en burgos.

En burgos lo único que nos follamos con un vino es el lechazo, manjar por excelencia.

¿Ya os terminan la catedral o estás todavía pidiendo licencia a la Colau?


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, yo los privados los tengo cerrados. Pues hijo, no haces más que contestarme. Te veo algo celosón, perece que me quieres solo para ti



Y una mierda. Te mola el rollo attention whore, sinvergüenza. Sin más. Te lo dije al principio: subir el ego, no hay más.
Jamás de la vida voy a respetar a un grupo de hijos de puta que utiliza altavoces mediáticos públicos de terceros para restregar sus mierdas de consumo interno. Si sois tan íntimos, tenéis mil formas de contacto. No me jodas. Pero esperar esa impunidad en un foro? De qué?

Alégrate, así puedo destapar lo cobardes que son tus folloamigos. En el fondo tienes morbo de saber si tienen lo que hace falta.



Jevitronka dijo:


> A raíz de que ha enterado otro loco más y no le hacen casito



No paras de citar, loca de los perros. te las quieres dar de diva y solo te lamen los tacones los 4 betas derroidos, escoria de la sociedad. Cualquier tia que triunfa en tinder está tan ocupada que ni se le pasaría por la cabeza tirarse las horas muertas en un puto foro de internet para que le suban el ego. Te delatas tu sola, imbecil.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

HARGAY:


EL PUERCO DOWNMAN MASIO CULO TORCÍO, CRISCOCA PUERCO LA RANA.. ETC ETC ETC ETC JOJOJOOJ ME TRONCHOOOOOOOO


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A raíz de que ha enterado otro loco más y no le hacen casito



Será compañero de manicomio de Toni Agut y ambos se han olvidado de tomar la medicación,


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Y una mierda. Te mola el rollo attention whore, sinvergüenza. Sin más. Te lo dije al principio: subir el ego, no hay más.
> Jamás de la vida voy a respetar a un grupo de hijos de puta que utiliza altavoces mediáticos públicos de terceros para restregar sus mierdas de consumo interno. Si sois tan íntimos, tenéis mil formas de contacto. No me jodas. Pero esperar esa impunidad en un foro? De qué?
> 
> Alégrate, así puedo destapar lo cobardes que son tus folloamigos. En el fondo tienes morbo de saber si tienen lo que hace falta.
> ...



Pero si esto es un hilo de chupipandi. Aquí no venimos nadie a ligar.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Me meto aquí cada X meses y veo los mismos nicks, uno se piensa que tiene un trastorno problemático hasta que entra aquí.

Las que estais como una cabra no me creo que seáis mujeres, muy desfiguradas tenéis que estar para pasar tanto tiempo aquí en vez de estar follando, las locas son las mejores.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Será compañero de manicomio de Toni Agut y ambos se han olvidado de tomar la medicación,



No, este sabe escribir al menos. Lo que pasa que es un poco nazi y se cree que eso de la raza catalana es verdad, como si fuera un cerdo con los que hacen el fuet. Además le jode el chupipandilleo y lo confunde con fantas, está realmente cabreado. Deberías sacarlo del ignore, es divertido, bilis pura. También dice que quiere pegaros


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PILLADA AL CANTO DADO POR TERMINADO YA NO PUEDE DECIR QUE NO: MASIA PEPE LA RANA MASIA EL PUERCO DOWNMAN. RAGONRO66.. MISMA CALVA MISMOS SOPLIYOS MISMO ENANISMO, MISMOS PELOS EN BRAZOS Y MANOS ANORÉXICAS PIEL ANCIANA QUEMADA MISMAS GORRAS.. TODOS DE CATALUÑA. DEMASIADAS COINCIDENCIAS.. JOJOJOJO J         MUERTO Y HUNDIDO POR UNA MUJER QUE DESEA JJOJOJ PERO QUE BUENO DIOOOOSSS
> Ver archivo adjunto 788394
> Ver archivo adjunto 788397
> Ver archivo adjunto 788405
> ...



Si me dices que masia y pepe el hijoeputa son la misma persona es un jackpot de manual, hoyga.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Hostias, nos ha salido un nazi de tercera regional. Si hay más negros sólo en barcelona que en burgos.
> 
> En burgos lo único que nos follamos con un vino es el lechazo, manjar por excelencia.
> 
> ¿Ya os terminan la catedral o estás todavía pidiendo licencia a la Colau?



eso es un lamento? quieres una remesa de negros en Burgos para follartelos? Para que salgan niños mulatos por doquier a los 9 meses? Bueno, así os mejoraríais la raza los españoles....

Os da rabia que los catalanes sean otra etnia. Y los colonos como tus folloamigos no cuentan como catalanes. Te lo digo yo. Un aragonés apollardado es como un puto navarro, son la misma cosa. Y un burgalense es un vasco wannabe. Todos feos como perros. Ni una pizca de sangre mediterránea tenéis. 
Deja de hablar de catedrales, puta beata, que vergüenza ajena das. 

que coño es esto?





EXIJO PERMABANEO PARA LOS BEATOS DE MIERDA


Estoy siendo acosado por un grupo de beatos @Pancetorri @Mari Trini y demás cuentas. Exijo permabaneo o el cese de tal acoso o lo pondre en manos de un abogado. @calopez




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Me meto aquí cada X meses y veo los mismos nicks, uno se piensa que tiene un trastorno problemático hasta que entra aquí.
> 
> Las que estais como una cabra no me creo que seáis mujeres, muy desfiguradas tenéis que estar para pasar tanto tiempo aquí en vez de estar follando, las locas son las mejores.



Si es que a mí no me gusta follar, por eso supongo que paso tiempo aquí.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es que a mí no me gusta follar, por eso supongo que paso tiempo aquí.



Eso es mentira, el que dice que no le gusta follar es por que no se le levanta ya. A todos nos gusta follar.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Salta a la vista que eso de tu hermana Úrsula es cierto y de ahí ese brote esquizofrénico y ha sido como poner sal en una herida.
> Tus CSI son una mierda pinchada en un palo, en cambio el que te hicieron a ti, VA A MISA para todos los demás foreros y sus multis,



EL CSI QUE TE HICE YO A TI PEDO LA RANA DOWNMAN HARGAY CRISCOCA .. TE TENGO GEOLOCALIZADO PAN PAM EL DIA MENOS ESPERADO,, TIC TAC TIC TAC.. JOJOOJO JO DE TE HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ya me he pasado por su perfil y no tiene nada rescatable. Ragonro 66 es su twitter? Solo quiero su foto y su ubicación. Yo haré la magia del internet.



*ALLI SALE SU jeta que coincide con la de downman. misma napia y todo, jajajaj es que es para despoyarse vivo de la risa menudo csi bueno le cayó.. no cómo los que él hace inventados.. *


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si me dices que masia y pepe el hijoeputa son la misma persona es un jackpot de manual, hoyga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, solo te digo que ahora mismo tienes más negros empalando catalanas que burgalesas. Por lo que los negros son un problema para los catalanes, no para los burgaleses.

Y que para ser una raza superior no pudisteis ni terminar una catedral, que es una mala copia de la de Burgos o León.

¿Eres fan de Federico Krutwig?


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> HARGAY:
> Ver archivo adjunto 788425
> Ver archivo adjunto 788428
> EL PUERCO DOWNMAN MASIO CULO TORCÍO, CRISCOCA PUERCO LA RANA.. ETC ETC ETC ETC JOJOJOOJ ME TRONCHOOOOOOOO



Toda esa BASURA que pones, si lo vé Úrsula a saber si va a reir o a llorar, 
Ya te contaré,


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> HARGAY:
> Ver archivo adjunto 788425
> Ver archivo adjunto 788428
> EL PUERCO DOWNMAN MASIO CULO TORCÍO, CRISCOCA PUERCO LA RANA.. ETC ETC ETC ETC JOJOJOOJ ME TRONCHOOOOOOOO



Habla claro de una vez, macho. No encuentro nada de ese malnacido. Y tampoco tiene cojones mostrarse y a dar la cara.
Está quedando como un cobarde de mierda. es que lo sabía. Los bocachanclas de internet son unos tirillas todos.



Jevitronka dijo:


> No, este sabe escribir al menos. Lo que pasa que es un poco nazi y se cree que eso de la raza catalana es verdad, como si fuera un cerdo con los que hacen el fuet. Además le jode el chupipandilleo y lo confunde con fantas, está realmente cabreado. Deberías sacarlo del ignore, es divertido, bilis pura. También dice que quiere pegaros



Dile que me cago en todos sus putos muertos. Quoteame, cojones, igual que haces con él, para que pueda leer las citas. O diselo por MP, que se que lo haces. Dile: SE CAGA EN TODOS TUS MUERTOS MÁS FRESCOS. SI NO QUIERES QUEDAR QUEDAS COMO UN MIERDAS; CITATE CON EL.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es que a mí no me gusta follar, por eso supongo que paso tiempo aquí.



" muy desfiguradas tenéis que estar para pasar tanto tiempo aquí en vez de estar follando "

Es que se cae de maduro. Y mira que te he dicho que tus fotos son de gorda nauseabunda.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Eso es mentira, el que dice que no le gusta follar es por que no se le levanta ya. A todos nos gusta follar.



No, a mí no


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Has intentado entrar a mi perfil y no has podido verdad? Querías ver mi lista de ignorados? Te lo digo clarinete: Me limpio el culo con la gentucilla que me pone en el ignore. La novedad sería que quisieran enfrentarme en la vida real. Pero nunca cae esa breva.
> 
> Hazlo tú y así podrás hablar con propiedad por una vez en todo el hilo.
> 
> Tengo más historia en este foro que tu y toda tu chupipandi de mierdas secas juntos. Y hasta aquí puedo leer. Capisce?



ya sé quien eres con.. man, alias jjvl alias canc3rbero , jojojojoj


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Habla claro de una vez, macho. No encuentro nada de ese malnacido. Y tampoco tiene cojones mostrarse y a dar la cara.
> Está quedando como un cobarde de mierda. es que lo sabía. Los bocachanclas de internet son unos tirillas todos.
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando quoteas a un ignorado no se muestran las citas para quien lo tiene ignorado. Es de primero de foro.

Pero es que todavía no ha salido ni una foto mía por aquí.

Vuestros problemas de conflictos internos de quien es o no catalán solucionadlos vosotros, no querréis a españoles metiendose en vuestras cosas. Ya tenéis libre a puchidemom, mira a ver si hace de mediador en el conflicto de guerra civil


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> EL CSI QUE TE HICE YO A TI PEDO LA RANA DOWNMAN HARGAY CRISCOCA .. TE TENGO GEOLOCALIZADO PAN PAM EL DIA MENOS ESPERADO,, TIC TAC TIC TAC.. JOJOOJO JO DE TE HIJO DE PUTA



Entre catalanes nos reconocemos fácil.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si me dices que masia y pepe el hijoeputa son la misma persona es un jackpot de manual, hoyga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y criscoca y muchas más cuentas downman es la mas conocida como pederasta.. jajajjaajajaajajjaajaj


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuando quoteas a un ignorado no se muestran las citas para quien lo tiene ignorado. Es de primero de foro.
> 
> Pero es que todavía no ha salido ni una foto mía por aquí.
> 
> Vuestros problemas de conflictos internos de quien es o no catalán solucionadlos vosotros, no querréis a españoles metiendose en vuestras cosas. Ya tenéis libre a puchidemom, mira a ver si hace de mediador en el conflicto de guerra civil



han salido por privado, tu sabrás a quién se las envias y me aseguran que eres un orco por dentro y fuera.. jjaja no te creas que no se saben cosas de tí, que sí se saben... escoria tiro nucable...


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> EL CSI QUE TE HICE YO A TI PEDO LA RANA DOWNMAN HARGAY CRISCOCA .. TE TENGO GEOLOCALIZADO PAN PAM EL DIA MENOS ESPERADO,, TIC TAC TIC TAC.. JOJOOJO JO DE TE HIJO DE PUTA



Por cierto me vas a tener que explicar cómo "geolocalizas" a la gente xd, me dedico a algo relacionado y permiteme que dude de lo que puedas sacar de una ip dinámica.. se llama dinámica por que cambia con el paso del tiempo, quiero decir Para tener una ip estática tienes que pagar.. tu sabes como funciona Internet?


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, solo te digo que ahora mismo tienes más negros empalando catalanas que burgalesas. Por lo que los negros son un problema para los catalanes, no para los burgaleses.
> 
> Y que para ser una raza superior no pudisteis ni terminar una catedral, que es una mala copia de la de Burgos o León.
> 
> ¿Eres fan de Federico Krutwig?



Primero, te he repetido chorrocientas veces que colono no vale como catalán de compañia. Que se talen a una maña, castellana o murciana no hace que se talen a una catalana de pura cepa. Ya te digo yo, que las catalanas de pura cepa solo follan con otros catalanes de pura cepa, o con otras gentes europeas de más alto poder adquisitivo. Es una economía de la raza. Pero las españolas, sois conocidas por toda Latinoamérica de los fáciles que sois, especialmente entre los negros. Nadie menciona a las catalanas para una mierda. A las de pura cepa, no saben ni que existen. Es más, he visto lo contrario, catalanes de soc i arrel con larvas mulatas, es decir, con mujeres afro, sobre todo de Jamaica. Haz un google. eso con hombres españoles, es imposible. Porque sois todos Paco Martínez Soria o Marianico el Corto. Yo es que os esterilizaba.

Que puta cansina beata con las catedrales, la madre que te pario.



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ya sé quien eres con.. man, alias jjvl alias canc3rbero , jojojojoj



No. Soy catalán de pura cepa, y tuve a todo el foro a mis pies. Hasta aquí puedo leer. Cataluña soy yo.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> han salido por privado, tu sabrás a quién se las envias y me aseguran que eres un orco por dentro y fuera.. jjaja no te creas que no se saben cosas de tí, que sí se saben... escoria tiro nucable...



Hostias, si te estoy preguntando siempre lo que sabes de mi y nunca aciertas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Por cierto me vas a tener que explicar cómo "geolocalizas" a la gente xd, me dedico a algo relacionado y permiteme que dude de lo que puedas sacar de una ip dinámica.. se llama dinámica por que cambia con el paso del tiempo, quiero decir Para tener una ip estática tienes que pagar.. tu sabes como funciona Internet?



Entiendo entiendo los trucos no los comparto a no ser previo pago desembolso, he dado con el anormal éste multicuentas y sé donde reside no la tienda que también, si no su domicilio.... GEOLOCALIZADO ESTÁ.. EL DIA MENOS PENSADO SE LO TIRAN AL PERRO QUE SE FOLLA: TRUC ..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Primero, te he repetido chorrocientas veces que colono no vale como catalán de compañia. Que se talen a una maña, castellana o murciana no hace que se talen a una catalana de pura cepa. Ya te digo yo, que las catalanas de pura cepa solo follan con otros catalanes de pura cepa, o con otras gentes europeas de más alto poder adquisitivo. Es una economía de la raza. Pero las españolas, sois conocidas por toda Latinoamérica de los fáciles que sois, especialmente entre los negros. Nadie menciona a las catalanas para una mierda. A las de pura cepa, no saben ni que existen. Es más, he visto lo contrario, catalanes de soc i arrel con larvas mulatas, es decir, con mujeres afro, sobre todo de Jamaica. Haz un google. eso con hombres españoles, es imposible. Porque sois todos Paco Martínez Soria o Marianico el Corto. Yo es que os esterilizaba.
> 
> Que puta cansina beata con las catedrales, la madre que te pario.
> 
> ...



DAME INFO POR PRIVADO SOY NUEVA ASI QUE NO SÉ QUIEN ERAS ANTES AQUI..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Primero, te he repetido chorrocientas veces que colono no vale como catalán de compañia. Que se talen a una maña, castellana o murciana no hace que se talen a una catalana de pura cepa. Ya te digo yo, que las catalanas de pura cepa solo follan con otros catalanes de pura cepa, o con otras gentes europeas de más alto poder adquisitivo. Es una economía de la raza. Pero las españolas, sois conocidas por toda Latinoamérica de los fáciles que sois, especialmente entre los negros. Nadie menciona a las catalanas para una mierda. A las de pura cepa, no saben ni que existen. Es más, he visto lo contrario, catalanes de soc i arrel con larvas mulatas, es decir, con mujeres afro, sobre todo de Jamaica. Haz un google. eso con hombres españoles, es imposible. Porque sois todos Paco Martínez Soria o Marianico el Corto. Yo es que os esterilizaba.
> 
> Que puta cansina beata con las catedrales, la madre que te pario.
> 
> ...



Pero hijo, es que si catalanes de pura cepa se ensartan a catalanas de pura cepa vais a acabar como el hombre elefante. De esos ahí quedáis cuatro, estáis siendo sustituidos por los negros y por los colonos esos.

Que cosas, por ahí los nuncafollistas dicen que en España no folla ni dios, va a ser verdad eso de que somos vascos que has dicho antes.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuando quoteas a un ignorado no se muestran las citas para quien lo tiene ignorado. Es de primero de foro.
> 
> Pero es que todavía no ha salido ni una foto mía por aquí.
> 
> Vuestros problemas de conflictos internos de quien es o no catalán solucionadlos vosotros, no querréis a españoles metiendose en vuestras cosas. Ya tenéis libre a puchidemom, mira a ver si hace de mediador en el conflicto de guerra civil






Decías, Carlton?
Lo haces para que lea sus mierdas? A que coño juegas?
Yo he dado la cara, que la de él. Que hable a través de ti.

Los españoles sois seres inferiores.



Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Entre catalanes nos reconocemos fácil.



Tú no eres catalán.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Entiendo entiendo los trucos no los comparto a no ser previo pago desembolso, he dado con el anormal éste multicuentas y sé donde reside no la tienda que también, si no su domicilio.... GEOLOCALIZADO ESTÁ.. EL DIA MENOS PENSADO SE LO TIRAN AL PERRO QUE SE FOLLA: TRUC ..



Hablas como una persona inmadura y con problemas de contención, hueles a TLP.

Sobre los trucos xd sabes cuando alguien habla, sin tener ni puta idea, de un tema que conoces bien? Sabes a la sensación que me refiero? Desde mis ojos se te ve como lo que eres, alguien con problemas subiéndose a las paredes en un foro. Si quieres se puede probar el darte caza a ti, más de uno de este foro me pagaría 3 veces mi sueldo por tu cuello, estoy seguro.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

EM VAIG AL LLIT QUE DEMÁ HE DE TREABLLAR. NO COM ELS MAL PARITS POLLS AQUEST ESPAÑORDOS AMB S21 AMB PAGUITA DEL ESTAT.. APA A POSAR.SE L'HEMOAL QUE TENIU EL CUL COM UN ABEURADOR D'ÀNECS


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Por cierto me vas a tener que explicar cómo "geolocalizas" a la gente xd, me dedico a algo relacionado y permiteme que dude de lo que puedas sacar de una ip dinámica.. se llama dinámica por que cambia con el paso del tiempo, quiero decir Para tener una ip estática tienes que pagar.. tu sabes como funciona Internet?



A ver "Amisimecaesbien" (de momento).
Acaso das crédito de ese tarado travelo de Toni Agut de Bot(Tarragona), que no sabe donde tiene la micropolla, para creer eso de las localizaciones?????
Vamos no jodamos, que llevamos tiempo descojonándonos de sus palos de ciego.
Cuéntale algo de proxi y VPN a ver si lo pilla, aunqué lo dudo con su sífilis neuronal.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Sep 2021)

Esto se torna aburrido, queremos ver más acción y sobre todo, tetas, queremos ver tetas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Hablas como una persona inmadura y con problemas de contención, hueles a TLP.
> 
> Sobre los trucos xd sabes cuando alguien habla, sin tener ni puta idea, de un tema que conoces bien? Sabes a la sensación que me refiero? Desde mis ojos se te ve como lo que eres, alguien con problemas subiéndose a las paredes en un foro. Si quieres se puede probar el darte caza a ti, más de uno de este foro me pagaría 3 veces mi sueldo por tu cuello, estoy seguro.



QUE DESESPERACIÓN LLEVAS CON EL CULO EN LLAMAS.. JAJAJJ PUTO PERDEDOR........NO ME CAES BIEN, ERES DOWNMAN CON OTRA MULTI. TU OTRA CUENTA DE MEACABDECREARLACUENT LA RECUERDAS? FUÉ CSIADA POR OTRO FORERO Y DIÓ EN EL CLAVO ,, CHUSMA PAGADA POR EL SISTEMA CON MULTIS , YA PUEDES COMERTE MI TRUÑO, ESQUIZO PARANOIDE PERDEDOR A LLORAR A LA LLORERIA PEDERASTA.. TU SI QUE HUELES A TLP Y A MIERDA..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 788463
> 
> 
> Decías, Carlton?
> ...



Te decía que es imposible que el usuario que te ignora lea tu mensaje aunque yo lo cite. Y ahí pone que quién le tienes ignorado eres tú a el.

Para que haya alguien inferior ha de haber alguien superior, y creo que no es el caso.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Hablas como una persona inmadura y con problemas de contención, hueles a TLP.
> 
> Sobre los trucos xd sabes cuando alguien habla, sin tener ni puta idea, de un tema que conoces bien? Sabes a la sensación que me refiero? Desde mis ojos se te ve como lo que eres, alguien con problemas subiéndose a las paredes en un foro. Si quieres se puede probar el darte caza a ti, más de uno de este foro me pagaría 3 veces mi sueldo por tu cuello, estoy seguro.



La has JODIDO BIEN pero que MUY BIEN, a partir de ahora vas a ser acusado de pederasta, multi, y cosas criminales que rayan el delito telemático.
Lo digo por experiencia y de ir en contra de ese enfermo víctima de abusos en su infancia.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Hablas como una persona inmadura y con problemas de contención, hueles a TLP.
> 
> Sobre los trucos xd sabes cuando alguien habla, sin tener ni puta idea, de un tema que conoces bien? Sabes a la sensación que me refiero? Desde mis ojos se te ve como lo que eres, alguien con problemas subiéndose a las paredes en un foro. Si quieres se puede probar el darte caza a ti, más de uno de este foro me pagaría 3 veces mi sueldo por tu cuello, estoy seguro.



Enhorabuena, has entrado en el selector club de los multis de bowman. ¡Bienvenido!


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> A ver "Amisimecaesbien" (de momento).
> Acaso das crédito de ese tarado travelo de Toni Agut de Bot(Tarragona), que no sabe donde tiene la micropolla, para creer eso de las localizaciones?????
> Vamos no jodamos, que llevamos tiempo descojonándonos de sus palos de ciego.
> Cuéntale algo de proxi y VPN a ver si lo pilla, aunqué lo dudo con su sífilis neuronal.



Es que no hace falta proxy alguno para evitar que te localice un particular, con la ip del servidor de vodafone que me da salida a Internet no hace nada, igual le sale eso Y se cree que a localizado a alguien xd


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> DAME INFO POR PRIVADO SOY NUEVA ASI QUE NO SÉ QUIEN ERAS ANTES AQUI..



eres de 2014 shurmano



Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero hijo, es que si catalanes de pura cepa se ensartan a catalanas de pura cepa vais a acabar como el hombre elefante. De esos ahí quedáis cuatro, estáis siendo sustituidos por los negros y por los colonos esos.
> 
> Que cosas, por ahí los nuncafollistas dicen que en España no folla ni dios, va a ser verdad eso de que somos vascos que has dicho antes.



Prefiero 4, pero de pura raza, a 4000 burgaleses cetrinos hijos de mil putas. No proyectes: vosotros sois los español@s, fáciles y feos. Nosotros somos catalanes, pocos pero superiores. Si, sois vascos, pero por lo feos. Cree un hilo yo hace años, que eso si fue mítico, tanto en FC como aquí, no como tus hilos de plastilina.



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> EM VAIG AL LLIT QUE DEMÁ HE DE TREABLLAR. NO COM ELS MAL PARITS POLLS AQUEST ESPAÑORDOS AMB S21 AMB PAGUITA DEL ESTAT.. APA A POSAR.SE L'HEMOAL QUE TENIU EL CUL COM UN ABEURADOR D'ÀNECS



Jo tinc la meva propia empresa, no tinc que llevar-me. Demà vull tota la informació possible d'aquest malparit del PEPE la rana o el colono del masia. Els hi faré una cara nova, ho juro per la raça catalana i la independencia de Catalunya. Bon cop de falç!


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> La has JODIDO BIEN pero que MUY BIEN, a partir de ahora vas a ser acusado de pederasta, multi, y cosas criminales que rayan el delito telemático.
> Lo digo por experiencia y de ir en contra de ese enfermo víctima de abusos en su infancia.



Y se le podría poner una denuncia por calumnias? La poli si que tiene recursos para aparecer en casa en una semana Jajaja 
Voy a consultar si se puede


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUE DESESPERACIÓN LLEVAS CON EL CULO EN LLAMAS.. JAJAJJ PUTO PERDEDOR........NO ME CAES BIEN, ERES DOWNMAN CON OTRA MULTI. TU OTRA CUENTA DE MEACABDECREARLACUENT LA RECUERDAS? FUÉ CSIADA POR OTRO FORERO Y DIÓ EN EL CLAVO ,, CHUSMA PAGADA POR EL SISTEMA CON MULTIS , YA PUEDES COMERTE MI TRUÑO, ESQUIZO PARANOIDE PERDEDOR A LLORAR A LA LLORERIA PEDERASTA.. TU SI QUE HUELES A TLP Y A MIERDA..



Jajaja wtf, pero tu lees tus mensajes antes de responder? Rozas el delirio


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

VAYA VAYA QUIEN SALE AQUI EL HARGAY 66 CON SUS BOTS ALIAS RAGONRO66. JJAJAJA 

*sinjajonoratziel
Himbersor*
Desde7 Nov 2020Mensajes1.176Reputación986
11 Nov 2020

Añadir marcador
#8
​


> Fydodido dijo:
> No lo sé. Ya los tengo todos en el ignore. ¿Que pretenden con esto? Quizás se avecina un bombazo que no les interesa que sepamos...
> 
> Yo diría que @Apocalipsis now sabe algo al respecto. ¿Verdad amijo?



yo pensaba al principio que eran para generar trafico sano un poco a la desesperada

luego sin descartara tampoco eso, mas bien creo que ya es GANAS DE DILUIR Y CONTROLAR EL CONTENIDO

SI SALEN COSAS QUE NO INTERESAN A LA NARRATIVA NWO - GOBIERNO ---- > THEN ---->


TODO LLENO DE POST DE SUICIDIO / DEPRESIVO / DEPRIMENTE - POST TOXICOS - ENFRENTAMIENTO RACIAL / GENERO - PARIDAS TOXICAS SIN FIN


El delirio ya es los post de USAR Y TIRAR, es decir, abren taco de hilos, ocupan todo el debate / atencion

LUEGO LOS BORRAN!!

Y VUELtA A EMPEZAR

la idea es clara, que los maximos titulares posible, sean para canalizar el descontento hacia las opciones matrix de siempre











Última edición: 11 Nov 2020


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Es que no hace falta proxy alguno para evitar que te localice un particular, con la ip del servidor de vodafone que me da salida a Internet no hace nada, igual le sale eso Y se cree que a localizado a alguien xd



Ya esta escagarrinado el julai ese? Me ofende si quiera que resida en Cataluña. Lo quiero echar con mis propias manos.



Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y se le podría poner una denuncia por calumnias? La poli si que tiene recursos para aparecer en casa en una semana Jajaja
> Voy a consultar si se puede



Creo que el papelito se os está yendo de las manos. Ahora vais de juristas. De policías, ordenes y gilipolleces. Despertad, la vida real no funciona así. No hace falta estudiar la cutre carrera de derecho, que es de las más fáciles que hay. Estudiad una ingeniería en la UPC y después hablad, eunucos.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> eres de 2014 shurmano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si yo no he creado ningún hilo. Tanto ser superior para no saber leer quién inicia los hilos    

¿Pero superiores en que, en atraer negros?


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y se le podría poner una denuncia por calumnias? La poli si que tiene recursos para aparecer en casa en una semana Jajaja
> Voy a consultar si se puede



No pierdas el tiempo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Enhorabuena, has entrado en el selector club de los multis de bowman. ¡Bienvenido!



Joder me piro a ver una peli en Netflix y me encuentro esto interesante, un nuevo multi mío, me cae bien porque ha bordado la descripción del demente.
Además de TLP yo diría que padece esquizofrenia paranoide.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Enhorabuena, has entrado en el selector club de los multis de bowman. ¡Bienvenido!



Quien es ese?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> No pierdas el tiempo.



La policía creo que no tendrá tiempo para majaderías


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Joder me piro a ver una peli en Netflix y me encuentro esto interesante, un nuevo multi mío, me cae bien porque ha bordado la descripción del demente.
> Además de TLP yo diría que padece esquizofrenia paranoide.



Por algo somos multis


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esto se torna aburrido, queremos ver más acción y sobre todo, tetas, queremos ver tetas.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Joder me piro a ver una peli en Netflix y me encuentro esto interesante, un nuevo multi mío, me cae bien porque ha bordado la descripción del demente.
> Además de TLP yo diría que padece esquizofrenia paranoide.



Por ahí también hay alguno que dice que no sois catalanes 100% label


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si yo no he creado ningún hilo. Tanto ser superior para no saber leer quién inicia los hilos
> 
> ¿Pero superiores en que, en atraer negros?



En preñar coños burgaleses regordetes y heavyatas



Jevitronka dijo:


> La policía creo que no tendrá tiempo para majaderías



Tanto miedo me tenéis? Te gustan los cobardes? Tema serio.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por ahí también hay alguno que dice que no sois catalanes 100% label



Y se lo digo a la cara, si tienen collons.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Quien es ese?



Presente, soy el hombre de los 1000 multis según el demente @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , has entrado en el selecto club de Multis míos, como todo aquel que contradice sus delirios.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> En preñar coños burgaleses regordetes y heavyatas
> 
> 
> 
> Tanto miedo me tenéis? Te gustan los cobardes? Tema serio.



Pero no decías que solo os reproduciais entre catalanes? 

No hablamos de ti, a no ser que seas ramontxoni, que creo que es otro catalán pata negra. Vive en Bot


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por ahí también hay alguno que dice que no sois catalanes 100% label



Si él lo dice!!.
A ver si es Pelomocho que se he registrado para repartir los carnets.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Presente, soy el hombre de los 1000 multis según el demente @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , has entrado en el selecto club de Multis míos, como todo aquel que contradice sus delirios.



Y nunca habeis pensado en liarle alguna? Algún fallo cometera para que se pueda tirar del hilo


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Y se lo digo a la cara, si tienen collons.



Hazte un multi y se lo cuentas


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Si él lo dice!!.
> A ver si es Pelomocho que se he registrado para repartir los carnets.



Puchimon está entre nosotros? Que ilu


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> EM VAIG AL LLIT QUE DEMÁ HE DE TREABLLAR. NO COM ELS MAL PARITS POLLS AQUEST ESPAÑORDOS AMB S21 AMB PAGUITA DEL ESTAT.. APA A POSAR.SE L'HEMOAL QUE TENIU EL CUL COM UN ABEURADOR D'ÀNECS



DEMÁ es DEMÀ
TREABLLAR es TREBALLAR
AQUEST es AQUESTS
DEL ESTAT es DE L´ESTAT
POSAR.SE es POSAR-SE
Si chupas las pollas igual de mal que escribes el catalán, te quedan 2 "cruisings" mal contados,


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y nunca habeis pensado en liarle alguna? Algún fallo cometera para que se pueda tirar del hilo



Le hicieron una investigación y cayó en un par de trampas. Es un tío catalán que se aburre mucho y muestra fotos de su hermana como si fueran suyas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y nunca habeis pensado en liarle alguna? Algún fallo cometera para que se pueda tirar del hilo



Fallos ortográficos muchos, aquí escribió abriéndose del verbo abrir con H.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Le hicieron una investigación y cayó en un par de trampas. Es un tío catalán que se aburre mucho y muestra fotos de su hermana como si fueran suyas



Quieres tomar un café algún día? No me gusta el metal pero podemos hablar de otra cosas


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Quieres tomar un café algún día? No me gusta el metal pero podemos hablar de otra cosas



No suelo hablar de música, no es mi tema de conversación por excelencia, así que no te preocupes. Pero creo que estaremos un poco lejos como para tomar café, así que te acepto un café virtual.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y nunca habeis pensado en liarle alguna? Algún fallo cometera para que se pueda tirar del hilo



Mira el mensaje 1.280 de este hilo y no hace falta añadir nada más.
Eso es un CSI auténtico y no las mierdas del travelo-esquizo ese.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 788473



Básicamente, a mi todo lo demás, vuestros dimes y diretes me la traen al pairo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no decías que solo os reproduciais entre catalanes?
> 
> No hablamos de ti, a no ser que seas ramontxoni, que creo que es otro catalán pata negra. Vive en Bot



Las mujeres son el eslabón débil en cualquier sociedad. Son ellas las que son tildadas de fáciles o putas. Son ellas las que tienen que irse al pueblo de al lado para dar rienda suelta a su lascivia sin que sean tachadas de rameras y sin que se enteren las viejas de los visillos y lo casquen. Los hombres son unos campeones, prueba de su hombría, nadie les dice nada. Hasta sus madres fardan de lo machotes que son.
Que quiero decir con esto? Que las mujeres catalanas follan con los especímenes catalanes (hablamos de pureza de sangre) o pueblos parecidos (francés e italiano), pero que un hombre catalán se folle a una burgalesa es como si se folla a una jamaicana: se está follando una extranjera. Ya se asume que se pierde la pureza racial y que pueden venir taras.




Jevitronka dijo:


> Hazte un multi y se lo cuentas



Sabes que me banearian las 2 cuentas. Y estás reconociendo explícitamente que no tengo multi, tú que lo dudabas. Dejale un puto privado, que él abrirá con gran fervor pagafantas, y dile: no me gustan los cobardes, si quieres follar este coño (insertas foto de tu patata), rétate al alba con el catalufo eterno (Can Pistraus). Y le pones:   Mano de santo.
Hilo mítico y el personal entretenido.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No suelo hablar de música, no es mi tema de conversación por excelencia, así que no te preocupes. Pero creo que estaremos un poco lejos como para tomar café, así que te acepto un café virtual.



Estas casada?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Mira el mensaje 1.280 de este hilo y no hace falta añadir nada más.
> Eso es un CSI auténtico y no las mierdas del travelo-esquizo ese.







__





Fotos de Jevitronka


No te denuncies a ti mismo Joder, con eso de los multis me has hecho dudar y he tenido que mirar mi D.N.I. y ver que no soy de donde esta Atapuerca, sonrisa:sonrisa:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Presente, soy el hombre de los 1000 multis según el demente @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , has entrado en el selecto club de Multis míos, como todo aquel que contradice sus delirios.



Ya no colega, ahora tu y yo somos Pepe la rana,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Ya no colega, ahora tu y yo somos Pepe la rana,



Pero Pepe está sobando y nosotros despiertos, algo no cuadra.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, este sabe escribir al menos. Lo que pasa que es un poco nazi y se cree que eso de la raza catalana es verdad, como si fuera un cerdo con los que hacen el fuet. Además le jode el chupipandilleo y lo confunde con fantas, está realmente cabreado. Deberías sacarlo del ignore, es divertido, bilis pura. También dice que quiere pegaros



Se me adelantó por 1 minuto y me ignoró él a mi, con gran alegría por mi parte.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Las mujeres son el eslabón débil en cualquier sociedad. Son ellas las que son tildadas de fáciles o putas. Son ellas las que tienen que irse al pueblo de al lado para dar rienda suelta a su lascivia sin que sean tachadas de rameras y sin que se enteren las viejas de los visillos y lo casquen. Los hombres son unos campeones, prueba de su hombría, nadie les dice nada. Hasta sus madres fardan de lo machotes que son.
> Que quiero decir con esto? Que las mujeres catalanas follan con los especímenes catalanes (hablamos de pureza de sangre) o pueblos parecidos (francés e italiano), pero que un hombre catalán se folle a una burgalesa es como si se folla a una jamaicana: se está follando una extranjera. Ya se asume que se pierde la pureza racial y que pueden venir taras.
> 
> 
> ...



Si mi hermano dejase preñada a una chavala por ser muy machote mi madre le daría una hostia. Eso que describes lo hacen en las tribus de negros precisamente. ¿No será que eres negro y catalán?

Pero por qué no le escribes tú el privado? Quién te ha invadido el país es el, no yo


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pero Pepe está sobando y nosotros despiertos, algo no cuadra.



Los multis nos acostamos más tarde, ya lo sabes.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Se me adelantó por 1 minuto y me ignoró él a mi, con gran alegría por mi parte.



Ahora está hablando de preñar gente, como si le darían esa oportunidad. Para mí que le molo y está cansado de follarse a su prima del pueblo.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Estas casada?



No, no lo estoy


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que me reído Jajaja sera el tonto del pueblo


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Le hicieron una investigación y cayó en un par de trampas. Es un tío catalán que se aburre mucho y muestra fotos de su hermana como si fueran suyas



Entiendo que no hablas de mi. Si supieras quien soy, te abrirías de piernas, pero de verdad



Jevitronka dijo:


> Si mi hermano dejase preñada a una chavala por ser muy machote mi madre le daría una hostia. Eso que describes lo hacen en las tribus de negros precisamente. ¿No será que eres negro y catalán?
> 
> Pero por qué no le escribes tú el privado? Quién te ha invadido el país es el, no yo



"negro y catalán"? Ves como has entrado en mi perfil, mentirosa de mierda? eso era un tag recurrente que se ponía en mis tiempos, para hacer la coña. Ninguno de vosotros estabais registrados aún. Aquí los newfags sois vosotros, no yo.

Un privado a un cobarde que te ha puesto en el ignore. Bravo, un gallinfante para tí, heavyata.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> La verdad es que me reído Jajaja sera el tonto del pueblo




*Forero Paco Demier*


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no lo estoy



Y con intenciones o sin ellas? Edad?


----------



## propellerman (27 Sep 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>




 la virgen, mi mujer tiene 50 palos y parece una modelo por comparación


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> *Forero Paco Demier*



Hablábamos de toni el del Tarragona no de ti


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Ufffffff. Me da hasta penilla ya. Pero cuando me acuerdo que soy catalán, se me pasa.


----------



## propellerman (27 Sep 2021)

havaskal dijo:


> Pues asi de feas son todas las que en internet van de divas con los tíos
> 
> Este autentico despojo infollable recibe mas atencion que vosotros en mil vidas



En la vida real "reciben atención" de sus equivalentes masculinos


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Entiendo que no hablas de mi. Si supieras quien soy, te abrirías de piernas, pero de verdad



Aquí nadie habla de ti, te tienen en el ignore. 

Lo han dicho antes, eres puchimon.



> "negro y catalán"? Ves como has entrado en mi perfil, mentirosa de mierda? eso era un tag recurrente que se ponía en mis tiempos, para hacer la coña. Ninguno de vosotros estabais registrados aún. Aquí los newfags sois vosotros, no yo.



El otro día salió un mensaje con ese título,. Es un chascarrillo que se usa bastante. También era un tag recurrente cuando me registré, que todavía existían cuando aquello. Si que te ha dado fuerte con el perfil, igual eso es que quieres que entre.




> Un privado a un cobarde que te ha puesto en el ignore. Bravo, un gallinfante para tí, heavyata.



En el ignore le has puesto tú, y quién tienes problemas de invasión eres tu


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y con intenciones o sin ellas? Edad?



Sin ellas


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ahora está hablando de preñar gente, como si le darían esa oportunidad. Para mí que le molo y está cansado de follarse a su prima del pueblo.



Se le nota algún detalle a ese trastornado que denote que es un desterrado de "forocarros" como sospecho???


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Se le nota algún detalle a ese trastornado que denote que es un desterrado de "forocarros" como sospecho???



No le echo más de 15 años, tiene muchos pajaritos en la cabeza y le quedan muchas collejas en el recreo.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No le echo más de 15 años, tiene muchos pajaritos en la cabeza y le quedan muchas collejas en el recreo.



Ya dije mensajes atrás que tenia pinta de niñato "forocochero", pero le dieron la patada y cerrar la puerta al salir,


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí nadie habla de ti, te tienen en el ignore.
> 
> Lo han dicho antes, eres puchimon.
> 
> ...



Has entrado en contradicción, gremlin:

"Aquí nadie habla de ti, te tienen en el ignore."
"En el ignore le has puesto tú"

Yo pongo en el ignore a la escoria que solo escribe mierda, que me cansa de leer. Y no voy a quitar del ignore a un pestiño como este para seguir en su ignore y no poder citarme con él. Él también ve las citas mías cuando tú las citas, y puede clickar y expandirlas. Pero es tan jodidamente cobarde y pusilánime que no lo hace, y solo habla de policías, "ponle en el ignore o dejo de respirar prima", IP y gilipolleces de consumo interno. Con Pepe el cabrón algo similar. Ya le enviado PM y no lo contesta. Ni mañana tampoco.

Eres del 2019, flipada. Yo ya estaba aquí en el 2009. Y era otro rollo, mucho antes de la forocochizacion de burbuja. Con posteos de Calopez a diario. Mi baneo fue por ser catalán y tener a todos los catalanes (que oh, sorpresa, ya no están) comiendo de mi mano. El lobby españolista resulto más fuerte y cayeron los baneos de punta. Hoy muchos foreros nacis y españolistas de la vieja escuela siguen posteando como si nada, porque son viejos pensionistas y tienen todo el tiempo del mundo. Yo tenía 16 cuando empecé.
Así que no me hables de tags, que no sabes de la misa, la mitad.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

MASIA ME CAGO EN TUS MUELAS. COBARDE DE MIERDA.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



que fea eres, la virgen.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Has entrado en contradicción, gremlin:
> 
> "Aquí nadie habla de ti, te tienen en el ignore."
> "En el ignore le has puesto tú"
> ...



Diferencias el singular del plural?

Vamos, que llevas desde 2006 perdiendo el tiempo en guerrilla de comandos que no le importan a nadie, ni a catalanes ni a no catalanes. 

En 2019 había tags.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> que fea eres, la virgen.



Pero quien de las tres soy yo? Elige, coño


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

@Can Pistraus cuando quieras quedamos.
Pon tus datos aquí para que sea todo público y si eso me acerco en un rato.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Sep 2021)

Jajajajaja.

Entro y cago en el hilo diciendo que nos hemos currado material de economía y música sesudos, con texto, vídeos y análisis que han llegado a las 3 o 4 páginas y este hilo tiene 96.

Vayan cerrando Burbuja ordenadamente.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No suelo hablar de música, no es mi tema de conversación por excelencia, así que no te preocupes. Pero creo que estaremos un poco lejos como para tomar café, así que te acepto un café virtual.



mismo pederasta travolo auto citándose, anda que no se os vé el plumero pederastas tiro nucables.. no os quieren ni vuestras putas madres..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ya esta escagarrinado el julai ese? Me ofende si quiera que resida en Cataluña. Lo quiero echar con mis propias manos.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que el papelito se os está yendo de las manos. Ahora vais de juristas. De policías, ordenes y gilipolleces. Despertad, la vida real no funciona así. No hace falta estudiar la cutre carrera de derecho, que es de las más fáciles que hay. Estudiad una ingeniería en la UPC y después hablad, eunucos.



Ni juristas ni mierdas lo único que saben hacer bien es comer pollas de negros, esta chusma no entiende de leyes si no no harían, lo que hacen sacar fotos y datos muy privados de un tio de bot y de la hermana, pero la denuncia se la van a comer porque cualquier ciudadano los puede denunciar no hace falta que sean los afectados, para que investiguen y vean lo que hacen en el foro año tras año.. SI ES O EL PEDERASTA DE MASIA HARGAY DOWNMAN O LA JEVITONTA CON OTRA CUENTA. ESA CUENTA ANTES TENÍA EL NICK DE MEACABDECREARLACUENTA Y SE LE HIZO CSI ERA UN DELINCUENTE BUSCANDO ALTERCADOS EN EL FORO JUNTO A OTRAS CUENTAS ETARRACOMUNISTAS Y TODA LA PANDILLA PEDERASTA: DOWNMAN Y CIA.. AHORA SE LAME EL CULO EL MISMO A SUS CUENTAS DE JEVITONTO DOWNMAN Y MASIA. ES QUE CANTA POR BULERÍAS SON TAN RIDICULOS QUE SE LES VÉ VENIR.. SE LES VA DE LAS MANOS ESTÁN RABIOSOS PORQUE LO QUE SE CUENTA DE ELLOS ES CIERTO, Y ELLOS HAN DE INVENTAR.. OTRO DELITO POR CIERTO ÉSO ES LO QUE SABEN DE LEYES LOS PAYASOS


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

ATENTOS A LO QUE EL MISMO DICE UN PSICÓPATA CON MULTICUENTAS:   
*@Nomecaesbien
Forero Paco Demier*
Desde8 Mar 2021Mensajes54Reputación37
18 May 2021

Nuevo
Añadir marcador
#21
Probablemente tenga algo leve, aparte de ser un sociopata.

Es cierto que la vida de los demás me suda la polla, actuó por extremo interés, soy muy sensible, cuando me e enamorado e puesto la mano en el fuego sin pensarlo, aunque estuviese cavando mi propia tumba.

*Soy carne de loca, tengo un atractivo yo diría por encima de la media, y una inteligencia probablemente por debajo de la media,* más de una me a dejado caer/insinuado que me quieren enganchar para quedarse conmigo sobre los 30, les vengo de puta madre, buena genética, personalidad peculiar graciosa/divertida y *escasa inteligencia, además de que al ser sensible pueden manipularme más fácil*

Es gracioso como tienen claro desde bien jóvenes lo que les viene de puta madre y cuando les viene de puta madre


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

EFECTIVAMENTE PEDERASTA .TODOS LE DIERON DE LADO AL HIJO DE PUTA ÉSTE CON MULTINICKS ,ME MEOOOO 
LOL ME DESCOÑO CON LA CHUSMA PEDERASTA QUE ENTRA EN EL FORO MENUDAS PILLADAS DE NADA TE SIRVIÓ BORRARLO ESCORIA !@NOMECAESBIEN DESDE LUEGO QUE NO CAES BIEN A NADIE HIJO DE PUTA!

Nomecaesbien dijo:
No soy muy bueno expresandome, espero explicarme bien.

El tema va sobre lo que mis ex-colegas han echo o están haciendo.
Empezamos un poco a entrar en contexto, esto sucede entre los 16-20 años, mi adolescencia, yo era un tipo un tanto gilipollas en el sentido de trato hacia los demás, el ego me comía, por otra parte era atractivo y no tenía problemas para ligar, más bien lo contrario, con lo cual haceos a la idea, gilipollas ligon, algo típico.

El problema viene sobre los 18-19, años en los que, si ligo con una de 16-17 me da igual, quiero decir, no pregunto la edad en la mayoría de los casos por que yo que se, conozco a una chica, me encaja y pues para alante, no le doy muchas vueltas, lo mismo con chicas más mayores, si me gusta pues para alante. Ahora mismo tengo algo más de 20 y de forma inconsciente prácticamente, las que me encajaban con 18 años, pueden no encajarme ahora por que las puedo ver como niñas, yo creo que es el desarrollo natural del asunto.

*Pues mis ex-colegas me empezaron a llamar pederasta, y no a decírmelo a mi, sino a mis espaldas, a intentar difundir el rumor. Mal asunto.*
*Ahora ya e pasado los 20 hace unos años, y si bien NO me parecía nada inmoral con las edades que tenía yo hacerme a alguna chica de esas edad, ya es algo que no me llama la atención, las veo muy pequeñas, yo porlomenos me percibo como alguien ya "adulto"

Ellos siguen con lo mismo, me persiguen y alla donde voy intentan difundir eso, en el trabajo o en sitios donde pueda conocer gente nueva
*
*Esto no me hace gracia primero por que cuando yo era un crío, es obvio que me junte con gente semejante, detalle que e omitido alguno de ellos cato teta con casi 18, yo 4 años antes y claro está, en muchas más ocasiones, y segundo por que, ahora me junto también con chicas pues de mi rango de edad que es lo que me llama la atención y lo normal, pero claro ellos siguen haciendo alusión a chica de 16-17, basicamete me quieren Joder la vida.*

Añado que hasta cuando yo tenía 18 me hicieron dudar de si lo que estaba haciendo estaba mal o bien, a ellos no les veía con ninguna de unos años menos, luego entendí que directamente no les veía con ninguna chica. Hijos de puta frustrados.

Pues ahora no se como parar eso, en un principio después de dudar de mi mimo y darle vueltas, con el paso de los años, me dado cuenta de que no había nada fuera del desarrollo normal de las cosas en eso, pero ellos han querido amargarme la vida y lo están consiguiendo.

Esto me a llevado a rechazos, malas cara y miradas en algunos lugares, nadie parece que te pregunte nada sólo juzgan y callan, ansiedad y depresión, a eso me a llevado.

Como gestiono esto? Añado que soy introvertido y tengo ansiedsd cuando estoy con mas de 2 personas, lo que me hace dificl enfrentarlos con palabras y argumentos a ellos, han tenido la pista libre para hacer lo he han querido

Como gestiono esto, quiero romper ya está mierda, me ha costado años desarrollar un criterio propio y ver que lo que estan haciendo es intentar hacerme daño y que no es nada fuera de lo normal.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ATENTOS A LO QUE EL MISMO DICE UN PSICÓPATA CON MULTICUENTAS:
> *@Nomecaesbien
> Forero Paco Demier*
> Desde8 Mar 2021Mensajes54Reputación37
> ...




Buenos días tony, menuda cara de pringado que gastas, eres un fracasado.
Si te descuidas vamos a bot y te metemos una paliza entre varios jajaj


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 788475
> 
> 
> mismo pederasta travolo auto citándose, anda que no se os vé el plumero pederastas tiro nucables.. no os quieren ni vuestras putas madres..



Que yo sepa he citado a otro usuario. Otra cosa es que en tu imaginación todos seamos el mismo


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Joder, hace cuántos años?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Jajajajaja.
> 
> Entro y cago en el hilo diciendo que nos hemos currado material de economía y música sesudos, con texto, vídeos y análisis que han llegado a las 3 o 4 páginas y este hilo tiene 96.
> 
> Vayan cerrando Burbuja ordenadamente.



Solo tienes que llevar la contraria a ramontxoni y entrar en el selector club de multis de bowman. El éxito está asegurado


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que yo sepa he citado a otro usuario. Otra cosa es que en tu imaginación todos seamos el mismo



cantais a mierda a leguas, nadie en su sano juicio se cree que os venga una cuenta de la nada a defenderos , si sabe todo el foro que sois purria, hay csis a punta pala de quienes sois hijo de puta !


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Buenos días tony, menuda cara de pringado que gastas, eres un fracasado.
> Si te descuidas vamos a bot y te metemos una paliza entre varios jajaj



que si que si pederasta busca al toni y cómele la polla masia downman, que desde la pequeño todos te dieron de lado, y de adulto al ver que eres un pederasta, tú mismo lo has escrito.. por algo será no creees hijo de puta multinicks?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> cantais a mierda a leguas, nadie en su sano juicio se cree que os venga una cuenta de la nada a defenderos , si sabe todo el foro que sois purria, hay csis a punta pala de quienes sois hijo de puta !



Aquí nadie viene a defender a nadie, solo te dicen que estás como una chota, cosa obvia para cualquier forero.

Que pongas los CSI, que nos aburrimos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

que puto asco me da la gente adulta que viste con esas ropas de mierda. Parecen retrasados mentales.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que puto asco me da la gente adulta que viste con esas ropas de mierda. Parecen retrasados mentales.



Hay que llevar calzoncillos de pata


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te decía que es imposible que el usuario que te ignora lea tu mensaje aunque yo lo cite. Y ahí pone que quién le tienes ignorado eres tú a el.
> 
> Para que haya alguien inferior ha de haber alguien superior, y creo que no es el caso.



Una mierda, lo tengo en el ignore y puedo leer tus citas sobre él. Estamos ignorados por las 2 partes, dejate de joder.




Pepe la rana dijo:


> @Can Pistraus cuando quieras quedamos.
> Pon tus datos aquí para que sea todo público y si eso me acerco en un rato.



He iniciado una conversación en tu perfil, hijo de una perra sifilítica. Ahora veamos hasta dónde estás dispuesto a llegar. Ah! y recuerda que me cago en todos tus putisimos muertos. Los más frescos también.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Una mierda, lo tengo en el ignore y puedo leer tus citas sobre él. Estamos ignorados por las 2 partes, dejate de joder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, pues meteme también en el ignore y así lo solucionas. Es facilísimo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, pues meteme también en el ignore y así lo solucionas. Es facilísimo.



Méteme tú a mi, attention whore grotesca, que te gusta mucho hacerte de notar y recibir atenciones, fea.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Méteme tú a mi, attention whore grotesca, que te gusta mucho hacerte de notar y recibir atenciones, fea.



Es que quiero ver cómo terminas la catedral


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

tan difícil es vestir como una personal normal??


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> tan difícil es vestir como una personal normal??



Eso es un pijo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es un pijo




seguro que la ropa que lleva cuesta la mitad que esas ropas de cuero que llevan los de la foto.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es que quiero ver cómo terminas la catedral



Ya has dejado claro a lo largo del hilo lo beata que eres, y también lo fea. Por eso necesitas esos masajes a tu autoestima. Está todo muy estudiado en las ciencias de la conducta. 
No tienes ni coño de ponerme en el ignore, porque te gusta el salseo, te sientes importante, atendida, querida. Por eso te metiste en la escena heavy, bruja del este.
Este hilo no tendría que haber pasado de las 10 páginas, y quien hubiera querido cortejarte, hacerlo por privado. Pero tú has continuado dale que te pego upeando el hilo, como buena attention whore.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> seguro que la ropa que lleva cuesta la mitad que esas ropas de cuero que llevan los de la foto.



Si tú crees que eso es cuero...

El mejor armario es el mercadillo


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ya has dejado claro a lo largo del hilo lo beata que eres, y también lo fea. Por eso necesitas esos masajes a tu autoestima. Está todo muy estudiado en las ciencias de la conducta.
> No tienes ni coño de ponerme en el ignore, porque te gusta el salseo, te sientes importante, atendida, querida. Por eso te metiste en la escena heavy, bruja del este.
> Este hilo no tendría que haber pasado de las 10 páginas, y quien hubiera querido cortejarte, hacerlo por privado. Pero tú has continuado dale que te pego upeando el hilo, como buena attention whore.



No piso una iglesia si no es por bodas, comuniones o entierros. No, a mí lo que me gusta es el cachondeo, la confrontación, la sorpresa, y este hilo es estupendo, no hay ni una puta foto mía y parece el patio del recreo. Y cada día se mete un loco nuevo contrariado con una cruzada personal. 

Es estupendo, descojonante. Es como el circo, le crecen los payasos.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ya has dejado claro a lo largo del hilo lo beata que eres, y también lo fea. Por eso necesitas esos masajes a tu autoestima. Está todo muy estudiado en las ciencias de la conducta.
> No tienes ni coño de ponerme en el ignore, porque te gusta el salseo, te sientes importante, atendida, querida. Por eso te metiste en la escena heavy, bruja del este.
> Este hilo no tendría que haber pasado de las 10 páginas, y quien hubiera querido cortejarte, hacerlo por privado. Pero tú has continuado dale que te pego upeando el hilo, como buena attention whore.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Buenos días tony, menuda cara de pringado que gastas, eres un fracasado.





PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> que si que si pederasta busca al toni y cómele la polla masia downman, que desde la pequeño todos te dieron de lado, y de adulto al ver que eres un pederasta, tú mismo lo has escrito.. por algo será no creees hijo de puta multinicks?



Tu comprension lectora se fue con tu juicio, y que andes acusando a la gente de esas cosas, da a entender que tienes algún tipo de inseguridad con ello, viendo tu cara no me extrañaría que el pederasta seas tu.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No piso una iglesia si no es por bodas, comuniones o entierros. No, a mí lo que me gusta es el cachondeo, la confrontación, la sorpresa, y este hilo es estupendo, no hay ni una puta foto mía y parece el patio del recreo. Y cada día se mete un loco nuevo contrariado con una cruzada personal.
> 
> Es estupendo, descojonante. Es como el circo, le crecen los payasos.



tal cual. jajjajajajajaja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es un pijo




Así es como llaman los progres a una persona que no es de su cuerda.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Tu comprension lectora se fue con tu juicio, y que andes acusando a la gente de esas cosas, da a entender que tienes algún tipo de inseguridad con ello, viendo tu cara no me extrañaría que el pederasta seas tu.



                

Nomecaesbien dijo: 
* Pues mis ex-colegas me empezaron a llamar pederasta, y no a decírmelo a mi, sino a mis espaldas, a intentar difundir el rumor. Mal asunto. *


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No piso una iglesia si no es por bodas, comuniones o entierros. No, a mí lo que me gusta es el cachondeo, la confrontación, la sorpresa, y este hilo es estupendo, no hay ni una puta foto mía y parece el patio del recreo. Y cada día se mete un loco nuevo contrariado con una cruzada personal.
> 
> Es estupendo, descojonante. Es como el circo, le crecen los payasos.



"no hay ni una puta foto mía y parece el patio del recreo"
Acabáramos. Ahora niega la mayor. ¿Quieres dar a entender que el OP ha puesto la foto de un orco random de Burgos (tu tierra) y tú has estado jugando al despiste? Y quién les dice a los foreros que tú no eres más fea en la vida real que la tipa de las fotos. Eres igual que Ratona, que solo postea fotos de sus tobillos rechonchos.

Habló la que está upeando el hilo sin dejar de responder a ningún mensaje, sea de quién sea. Sea un lametacones, o nuevo outsider. Dice mucho de ti.

Te has tocado con este hilo, estoy convencido. Lo negarás.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

jevitonta..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jevitonta..
> Ver archivo adjunto 788748



Pero ahora no soy un travesti? Joder, decídete, copón


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero ahora no soy un travesti? Joder, decídete, copón



un orco travelo hormonado siempre lo dije y lo mantengo, me cago en tu adn que fe@ eres ..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> "no hay ni una puta foto mía y parece el patio del recreo"
> Acabáramos. Ahora niega la mayor. ¿Quieres dar a entender que el OP ha puesto la foto de un orco random de Burgos (tu tierra) y tú has estado jugando al despiste? Y quién les dice a los foreros que tú no eres más fea en la vida real que la tipa de las fotos. Eres igual que Ratona, que solo postea fotos de sus tobillos rechonchos.
> 
> Habló la que está upeando el hilo sin dejar de responder a ningún mensaje, sea de quién sea. Sea un lametacones, o nuevo outsider. Dice mucho de ti.
> ...



Pero hijo, si en esos conciertos coincide gente de toda España. Igual el orco es catalan, o murciano, o conquense...

A mí eso de ser guapo o feo me importa un pito cojón, los que especulais sois vosotros. Si yo fuese o más fea o más guapa que las chavalas de esas fotos no condiciona mi forma de ser en nada. Pero es que es de despolle ver cómo especulais con ello, como dais palos de ciego y como decís una burrada divertidas una tras otra. 

Que estos hilos chorra se vayan de las manos pasa siempre


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> un orco travelo hormonado siempre lo dije y lo mantengo, me cago en tu adn que fe@ eres ..



Pero si tú dices muchas cosas y no aciertas nunca. Todavía estoy esperando denuncias en mi puerta, a los Miami, que me digas mi sexo, donde vivo, donde trabajo, mi IP, mi DNI...


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Así es como llaman los progres a una persona que no es de su cuerda.



Los pijos son todos de derechas?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si tú dices muchas cosas y no aciertas nunca. Todavía estoy esperando denuncias en mi puerta, a los Miami, que me digas mi sexo, donde vivo, donde trabajo, mi IP, mi DNI...



abre y traga puto travolo..


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> abre y traga puto travolo..
> Ver archivo adjunto 788773



Se le va a congelar el meao


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jevitonta..
> Ver archivo adjunto 788748



Oyes, pues es verosímil.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero hijo, si en esos conciertos coincide gente de toda España. Igual el orco es catalan, o murciano, o conquense...
> 
> A mí eso de ser guapo o feo me importa un pito cojón, los que especulais sois vosotros. Si yo fuese o más fea o más guapa que las chavalas de esas fotos no condiciona mi forma de ser en nada. Pero es que es de despolle ver cómo especulais con ello, como dais palos de ciego y como decís una burrada divertidas una tras otra.
> 
> Que estos hilos chorra se vayan de las manos pasa siempre



Catalán imposible. Catalunya is not spain.
Vamos a ver: los pocos o muchos mensajes de este hilo han sido por las fotos, en el título pone "fotos de jevitronka", eso ha traído a cientos como moscas a la mierda. Es incontrovertible, ni tú te negarás a negarlo.
Pero tú, has jugado con ello, te has empezado a gustarte, y no has dejado de citar y upear, citar y upear. Cuando los otros conforeros ven que el hilo no hacen más que reflotar en la guardería, les pica la curiosidad y entran. Y tú sigues con el jijiji, "puede que sea yo, puede que no, jijiji"

Ahora si que estoy más seguro que nunca de lo cracko que eres. Te escondes, no tienes vida, siempre posteando, tienes amigos feos por aquí. Vamos, canelita en rama.

SI estuvieras medio pasable, postearías una foto con cartelito y pedirías al OP cerrar el hilo. Fin de la historia. Pero te sabes fea, por eso te justificas "no condiciona mi forma de ser en nada"


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Sep 2021)

Es la Jevi o no ??

Si es, no esta mal.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @Can Pistraus cuando quieras quedamos.
> Pon tus datos aquí para que sea todo público y si eso me acerco en un rato.



Recuerda que agredir a un menor o alguien con sus facultades físicas o mentales disminuidas, acarrea consecuencias penales.
Lo sepas,


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> DEMÁ es DEMÀ
> TREABLLAR es TREBALLAR
> AQUEST es AQUESTS
> DEL ESTAT es DE L´ESTAT
> ...


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> EM VAIG AL LLIT QUE DEMÁ HE DE TREABLLAR. NO COM ELS MAL PARITS POLLS AQUEST ESPAÑORDOS AMB S21 AMB PAGUITA DEL ESTAT.. APA A POSAR.SE L'HEMOAL QUE TENIU EL CUL COM UN ABEURADOR D'ÀNECS



Esto es una pillada gramatical y ortográfica de las buenas.
Una última "perla"
EM VAIG es M´EN VAIG,


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Oyes, pues es verosímil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa los catalanes no tenéis prohibida la movilidad.

Pero que me estás contando, si estoy diciendo desde el principio que nadie de las fotos que se han enlazado soy yo. El OP es un trol multicuenta que tendrá este y otras cuentas olvidadas.

El que ponga una foto real aquí tiene que estar bastante mal de la cabeza. Las fotos en un foro público escapan de tu control. Tiene varias pruebas de ello por aquí.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Es la Jevi o no ??
> 
> Si es, no esta mal.



Que no,que no soy yo, copón


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Recuerda que agredir a un menor o alguien con sus facultades físicas o mentales disminuidas, acarrea consecuencias penales.
> Lo sepas,




Se ha cagado por la pata abajo y ahora manda correos lastimosos, habla en abierto tío mierdas que no sabes nada más que ladrar por internet y todos sabemos que hace tiempo que te cortaron el rabo...

Todos los días me tomo unas cervezas después de trabajar en el Bar Piramide acércate cuando quieras pamplinas


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que yo sepa los catalanes no tenéis prohibida la movilidad.
> 
> Pero que me estás contando, si estoy diciendo desde el principio que nadie de las fotos que se han enlazado soy yo. El OP es un trol multicuenta que tendrá este y otras cuentas olvidadas.
> 
> El que ponga una foto real aquí tiene que estar bastante mal de la cabeza. Las fotos en un foro público escapan de tu control. Tiene varias pruebas de ello por aquí.



No me cuentes más películas. No te has contenido de aupar el hilo, después de 20 minutos. Eres más fea que la de la foto, que ya es decir.
Todas las foreras del cualquier foro son feas. No hace falta ser un lumbreras para saberlo. Todos sabemos lo que están haciendo las tias potables y en edad de empujar. Y no es gustar del heavy, poner canciones demigrantes de pollasviejas y tirarse todo el puto día suplicando por atención



Pepe la rana dijo:


> Se ha cagado por la pata abajo y ahora manda correos lastimosos, habla en abierto tío mierdas que no sabes nada más que ladrar por internet y todos sabemos que hace tiempo que te cortaron el rabo...
> 
> Todos los días me tomo unas cervezas después de trabajar en el Bar Piramide acércate cuando quieras pamplinas






Por qué mientes trozo de mierda?
Estoy en Viladecans. Ven ahora mismo. Te arranco la cabeza y me cago en tu cuello. HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Se ha cagado por la pata abajo y ahora manda correos lastimosos, habla en abierto tío mierdas que no sabes nada más que ladrar por internet y todos sabemos que hace tiempo que te cortaron el rabo...
> 
> Todos los días me tomo unas cervezas después de trabajar en el Bar Piramide acércate cuando quieras pamplinas



Como es que no tienes el perfil cerrado y a salvo de enfermos mentales.????
Cambiando de tema, imagino que sabes el cuento de Úrsula que besó una rana y se convirtió en príncipe y fué la ostia y follaron felices comiendo perdices,


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No me cuentes más películas. No te has contenido de aupar el hilo, después de 20 minutos. Eres más fea que la de la foto, que ya es decir.
> Todas las foreras del cualquier foro son feas. No hace falta ser un lumbreras para saberlo. Todos sabemos lo que están haciendo las tias potables y en edad de empujar. Y no es gustar del heavy, poner canciones demigrantes de pollasviejas y tirarse todo el puto día suplicando por atención
> 
> 
> ...



Las tías potables en edad de empujar puede que sean tan idiotas compara subir una foto real a un foro de tarados. Joder, si quieres una foro mía, investiga, currate ceseis como el travelo ramontxu, coño, que hay que darte todo mascado. Las fotos, la catedral... Vaya raza superior de mis cojones


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El que ponga una foto real aquí tiene que estar bastante mal de la cabeza. Las fotos en un foro público escapan de tu control. Tiene varias pruebas de ello por aquí.



Porque eres fea. Yo puedo postear hasta videos en mi canal de youtube por aquí, viéndose mi cara. Me rio de flanders asustadizos que corren a denunciar a la policía por amenazas. Y fotos de mi polla también, para dejar por los suelos a los betas motosierrables que pululan por aquí.
BETAS ASQUEROSOS, MAL CANCER OS ENTRE


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las tías potables en edad de empujar puede que sean tan idiotas compara subir una foto real a un foro de tarados. Joder, si quieres una foro mía, investiga, currate ceseis como el travelo ramontxu, coño, que hay que darte todo mascado. Las fotos, la catedral... Vaya raza superior de mis cojones



Joder, si se pelea. Que lo graben en video, queremos saber el desenlace


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Porque eres fea. Yo puedo postear hasta videos en mi canal de youtube por aquí, viéndose mi cara. Me rio de flanders asustadizos que corren a denunciar a la policía por amenazas. Y fotos de mi polla también, para dejar por los suelos a los betas motosierrables que pululan por aquí.
> BETAS ASQUEROSOS, MAL CANCER OS ENTRE



Coño, pues postelaos. Ya que te vas a pelear con Pepe al menos que os conozcáis.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Porque eres fea. Yo puedo postear hasta videos en mi canal de youtube por aquí, viéndose mi cara. Me rio de flanders asustadizos que corren a denunciar a la policía por amenazas. Y fotos de mi polla también, para dejar por los suelos a los betas motosierrables que pululan por aquí.
> BETAS ASQUEROSOS, MAL CANCER OS ENTRE



Pero hijopvta, llevas desde el 22 de septiembre y 294 mensajes.

La madre que te parió.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero hijopvta, llevas desde el 22 de septiembre y 294 mensajes.
> 
> La madre que te parió.



Es que es guapo y catalán, a parte de ser el OP con su enésima cuenta.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las tías potables en edad de empujar puede que sean tan idiotas compara subir una foto real a un foro de tarados. Joder, si quieres una foro mía, investiga, currate ceseis como el travelo ramontxu, coño, que hay que darte todo mascado. Las fotos, la catedral... Vaya raza superior de mis cojones



Si, si, un foro de tarados que tú frecuentas TODO EL PUTO DIA,    
No investigo una mierda, es una certeza que tengo, fea.
Postea solo una foto con cartelito, seas lo fea que seas, para hacer honor el titulo del hilo, y yo subo una foto de mi polla empalmada.



Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero hijopvta, llevas desde el 22 de septiembre y 294 mensajes.
> 
> La madre que te parió.



Calla newfag. Yo monté el foro junto con Farlopez.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

esto es lo que se dicen "collons" en mi pueblo.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si, si, un foro de tarados que tú frecuentas TODO EL PUTO DIA,
> No investigo una mierda, es una certeza que tengo, fea.
> Postea solo una foto con cartelito, seas lo fea que seas, para hacer honor el titulo del hilo, y yo subo una foto de mi polla empalmada.
> 
> ...



A mi me encanta este foro, es divertidísimo.

Hostias, pero se te empalma con no catalanes. Y sin viagra


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Estoy en Viladecans. Ven ahora mismo. Te arranco la cabeza y me cago en tu cuello. HIJO DE PUTA



Estoy en Barcelona ven a buscarme, no ves que eres un triste de la vida...... Da datos cagón. 

Bar Pirámide C/Marte nº24 ven esta tarde, que yo no soy un vago de mierda como tú, y te reviento como la perra que eres.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Estoy en Barcelona ven a buscarme, no ves que eres un triste de la vida...... Da datos cagón.
> 
> Bar Pirámide C/Marte nº24 ven esta tarde, que yo no soy un vago de mierda como tú, y te reviento como la perra que eres.



Me piro a currar,luego veo el desenlace.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Estoy en Barcelona ven a buscarme, no ves que eres un triste de la vida...... Da datos cagón.
> 
> Bar Pirámide C/Marte nº24 ven esta tarde, que yo no soy un vago de mierda como tú, y te reviento como la perra que eres.



No sale nada en google maps por esos datos maricón.

Avenida de Gavà, Nº78, Viladecans. Enfrente del campo de futbol Can Tintorer.
Dile a la puta de tu vieja que te haga un féretro


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me piro a currar,luego veo el desenlace.



Que vas a curra tú, foca asocial. He visto los horarios de tus posteos, aunque hayas deshabilitado la opción de ver tu perfil en los ajustes. Que mal para tí. jeje


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Estoy en Barcelona ven a buscarme, no ves que eres un triste de la vida...... Da datos cagón.
> 
> Bar Pirámide C/Marte nº24 ven esta tarde, que yo no soy un vago de mierda como tú, y te reviento como la perra que eres.



No seas duro con el hombre, vas a hacer que el chaval se mee en los pantalones.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me piro a currar,luego veo el desenlace.



Venga que tenemos que pagar las pensiones de los que no curran.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Estoy en Barcelona ven a buscarme, no ves que eres un triste de la vida...... Da datos cagón.
> 
> Bar Pirámide C/Marte nº24 ven esta tarde, que yo no soy un vago de mierda como tú, y te reviento como la perra que eres.



Uyyy, uyyy, uyyyy
Eso está donde imagino???


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

gordatronka, deja de fingir y aparece.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Sep 2021)

Qué zapatos me recomiendas para una boda en diciembre?


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Uyyy, uyyy, uyyyy
> Eso está donde imagino???



El cagon no lo encuentra en el mapa... .



Can Pistraus dijo:


> No sale nada en google maps por esos datos maricón.
> 
> Avenida de Gavà, Nº78, Viladecans. Enfrente del campo de futbol Can Tintorer.
> Dile a la puta de tu vieja que te haga un féretro



Te has cagado en los pantalones y huele a mierde en toda Barna...

Pringado, esta tarde te espero en el bar. Que quedas en un hospital para que te salven los seguratas. No falles tio mierdas que esta tarde te reviento la bocona esa que tienes de bocachanclas


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Qué zapatos me recomiendas para una boda en diciembre?



Manda fotos de pieses para poder opinar


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> El cagon no lo encuentra en el mapa... .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es posible que haya una comisaría muy cerca o voy confundido?????


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es posible que haya una comisaría muy cerca o voy confundido?????



Nada confundido, de mossos


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Nada confundido, de mossos



Entonces como decía, uyyy, uyyy, uyyy
En esa "zona geográfica" es más fácil ver una 9mm. que una piruleta en una tienda de chuches,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

¿Se sabe algo del cagón boca chanclas?.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> El cagon no lo encuentra en el mapa... .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bar hijo de puta sifilitica?





Carrer de Mart, 24 · Carrer de Mart, 24, 08930 Sant Adrià de Besòs, Barcelona


Carrer de Mart, 24, 08930 Sant Adrià de Besòs, Barcelona




www.google.com





Me has citado en La Mina creyéndote que no lo conozco? Eres un cobarde y le deseo un mal cáncer a todita tu familia, del primero al último hijo de puta. 
Postea tu cara y tu dirección, donde se pueda ver la placa de la calle y el número, si tienes huevos


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo del cagón boca chanclas?.



Hay "citas" en que si no vas con un par de furgonetas del ARRO, es más "saludable" quedarse en casa,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Hay "citas" en que si no vas con un par de furgonetas del ARRO, es más "saludable" quedarse en casa,



Ojo que este fantasma es el más gallito del corral.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Aqui esperando...... Que me está rastreando la IP dice el tío mierda.....


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Aqui esperando...... Que me está rastreando la IP dice el tío mierda.....



Huelo a caquita desde aquí. La Mina, eso me lo conozco como la palma de la mano. Podrías haber puesto la Masía Espinós, La Fontsanta, San Cosme, La cooperativa de Sant Boi o mil sitios más. Estás acabado.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Ya, pero no das la cara.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Eres el que anda escondido entre los cubos de basura?


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Eres el que anda escondido entre los cubos de basura?



Eres tú el que no das la calle, achantao. Lo fácil que es subir un video con tu careto y se vea tu dirección. ¿Tanto miedo me tienes?
¿Quieres que lo suba yo en un hilo separado y te deje mal delante de todo el foro?


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

__





¿Os gustan los cobardes en el foro? Pepe el rana, masia y Harley lo son.


Está muy bien el anonimato, el insultar sin consecuencias, tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, pero, realmente os gusta forear con autenticas sabandijas sin valor ni código de honor alguno? La peor clase de beta, planchabragas al extremo, charnegos antiespañoles (por sus hilos los conoceréis)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Sigo esperando, no te preocupes que no estamos muchos en el bar seguro que si preguntas por Pepe me encuentras....

Pero ya veo que lo único que sabes hacer es cagar un hilo de mierda, cagón....


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Sigo esperando, no te preocupes que no estamos muchos en el bar seguro que si preguntas por Pepe me encuentras....
> 
> Pero ya veo que lo único que sabes hacer es cagar un hilo de mierda, cagón....



has quedado desenmascarado, cagón. No te vas a follar a la foca.


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Cuando tienes el cupo de oligofrénicos cubierto, el ignore es la auténtica salud,


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

@Can Pistraus mi fotito:







Te he meado en toda la boca tio mierdas, ahora ladra.....


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @Can Pistraus mi fotito:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 789267
> 
> ...



Entonces según Toni Agut el travelo enfermo, eres Pepe, masia y Bowman, y otros multis.
Pues que jóvenes que somos tu, cuando vea "nuestra" foto su hermana Úrsula Agut, va a mojar bragas en cantidad.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Entonces según Toni Agut el travelo enfermo, eres Pepe, masia y Bowman, y otros multis.
> Pues que jóvenes que somos tu, cuando vea "nuestra" foto su hermana Úrsula Agut, va a mojar bragas en cantidad.



¿Ostia ese soy yo?.
Pues no aparento para nada mis 57 años.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Que vas a curra tú, foca asocial. He visto los horarios de tus posteos, aunque hayas deshabilitado la opción de ver tu perfil en los ajustes. Que mal para tí. jeje



Acabo de salir, estoy de tarde. Y a fin de mes cobro


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Qué zapatos me recomiendas para una boda en diciembre?



Unos como los de espinete


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me piro a currar,luego veo el desenlace.





Jevitronka dijo:


> Acabo de salir, estoy de tarde. Y a fin de mes cobro



Los tiempos de los mensajes no permiten que te hayas ido a trabajar ni de coña. Ni 8 horas, sin contar horarios partidos, viajes matadores y demás. No cuela. Y no me vengas con que trabajas a tiempo parcial.
No sabes mentir


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los tiempos de los mensajes no permiten que te hayas ido a trabajar ni de coña. Ni 8 horas, sin contar horarios partidos, viajes matadores y demás. No cuela. Y no me vengas con que trabajas a tiempo parcial.
> No sabes mentir



He entrado a las dos y he salido a las diez, y no he tocado el teléfono para nada. Será que se cuenta diferente en castellano que en catalán


----------



## masia (27 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Ostia ese soy yo?.
> Pues no aparento para nada mis 57 años.



Ni yo tampoco los mios,


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> He entrado a las dos y he salido a las diez, y no he tocado el teléfono para nada. Será que se cuenta diferente en castellano que en catalán



Ya, y te teletransportas como Goku para ir del curro a casita.    Sobre todo en el erial que es Brugos, que vais en burros por detrás de quitanieves
Te he pillado con el carrito de los helados.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

He quitado la foto, no quiero dar info a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL que anda espiando a ver si me descubre entre los amigos de Ursu.

El bocachanclas de @Can Pistraus ya ha sido desenmascarado, con foto y todo, quedando como la mierda seca que es.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> He quitado la foto, no quiero dar info a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL que anda espiando a ver si me descubre entre los amigos de Ursu.
> 
> El bocachanclas de @Can Pistraus ya ha sido desenmascarado, con foto y todo, quedando como la mierda seca que es.



Mi foto:


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ya, y te teletransportas como Goku para ir del curro a casita.    Sobre todo en el erial que es Brugos, que vais en burros por detrás de quitanieves
> Te he pillado con el carrito de los helados.



No vivo en burgos. El trabajo me pilla a 10 minutos en coche de mi casa


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Esta tarde pudiste comportarte como un hombre @Can Pistraus y acudir a la cita. 

En vez de eso cagaste un hilo de mierda y te dedicas a cagar mensajes de mierda sobre mi IP

Eres un mierdas, valiente detrás de la pantalla del ordenador y para insultar a distancia. 
Sigue ladrando perdedor. 



.


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No vivo en burgos. El trabajo me pilla a 10 minutos en coche de mi casa



Le falta aliens. 0/10
¿eres virgen?



Pepe la rana dijo:


> Esta tarde pudiste comportarte como un hombre @Can Pistraus y acudir a la cita.
> 
> En vez de eso cagaste un hilo de mierda y te dedicas a cagar mensajes de mierda sobre mi IP
> 
> ...



Ya tengo tu IP dinámica por ingeniería inversa. Para sacar tu dirección hay un paso. De aquí unos días estaré haciendo una visita a la casa de tu vieja. Átate los machos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ya tengo tu IP dinámica por ingeniería inversa. Para sacar tu dirección hay un paso. De aquí unos días estaré haciendo una visita a la casa de tu vieja. Átate los machos.



Hoy podías haber venido sin tantas mierdas, pero como eres un cobarde te hecagado dn toda la boca como ha visto todo el floro. 

He derrohido tu alma a pelito por Pepe la Rana, tatuatelo en la frente gilipollas


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> He quitado la foto, no quiero dar info a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL que anda espiando a ver si me descubre entre los amigos de Ursu.
> 
> El bocachanclas de @Can Pistraus ya ha sido desenmascarado, con foto y todo, quedando como la mierda seca que es.



Que, al final no ha habido movida?


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Hoy podías haber venido sin tantas mierdas, pero como eres un cobarde te hecagado dn toda la boca como ha visto todo el floro.
> 
> He derrohido tu alma a pelito por Pepe la Rana, tatuatelo en la frente gilipollas



Cámbiate el pañal, soplapollas


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Le falta aliens. 0/10
> ¿eres virgen?
> 
> 
> ...



Si no vivo en burgos desde mucho antes de que me registrara


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Te imagino sosteniendo una polla en vez de un micrófono con esas manos rechonchas y esos dedos morcillones.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Te imagino sosteniendo una polla en vez de un micrófono con esas manos rechonchas y esos dedos morcillones.



Que cosas mas raras imaginas


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que cosas mas raras imaginas



Por eso te he preguntado si eres virgen, que me da que si


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Por eso te he preguntado si eres virgen, que me da que si



Pues va a ser que no


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no



Tuvo que usar una grúa?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Tuvo que usar una grúa?



No tenía carnet


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Bueno, estás sexualmente reprimida, eso salta a la vista. Si pusieras fotos reales, alguien te follaría de verdad. A pelito, si le gustarás.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Bueno, estás sexualmente reprimida, eso salta a la vista. Si pusieras fotos reales, alguien te follaría de verdad. A pelito, si le gustarás.



Que dices, que forma de perder el tiempo


----------



## Can Pistraus (27 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que dices, que forma de perder el tiempo



Y aquí sigues. Debe ser por algo. Sé que te has tocado alguna vez leyendo este foro


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Y aquí sigues. Debe ser por algo. Sé que te has tocado alguna vez leyendo este foro



Estoy entre nuncafollistas y misóginos, así que estoy bien tranquila. Nadie quiere follar


----------



## Pepe la rana (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que, al final no ha habido movida?



Se ha echo caquitas....


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Se ha echo caquitas....



Caniche ladrador


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Que bar hijo de puta sifilitica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedo la rana decía que era de Madrid y resulta que ahora te cita en Sant Adrià... Barcelona ves cómo es el pederasta de nasia downman? No decía que era mandrileño.


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Pedo la rana decía que era de Madrid y resulta que ahora te cita en Sant Adrià... Barcelona ves cómo es el pederasta de nasia downman? No decía que era mandrileño.



Qué coño va a ser de La Mina, si a ese le roban hasta los gayumbos nada más de poner los pies ahí. Muchos ponen ese sitio para hacer creer que son de ahí, de que son unos shurprimos navajeros, y lo que son es unos betillas tirillas con menos fuerza que el peo de un marica.
En mi pueblo, Viladecans, ahí chorrocientos gitanos venidos de La Mina y lo conozco al dedillo, pero de otra época.

Este cagarro humano debe ser de alguna ciudad dormitorio, tipo Santa Coloma, Esplugues o Mataró, Martorell, incluso puede que viva en Terrassa o Sabadell. Sé que es un colono acharnegado de manual. Con genética basurienta hispanistaní.

Fíjate el avatar que me lleva, yo creo que es un criajo cuneteable de esos tan repelentes, que hacen eco de los memes de moda.

Y la Mamut burgualesa se cree que se está carteando con un catalán de soc i arrel


----------



## Nomecaesbien (28 Sep 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Qué zapatos me recomiendas para una boda en diciembre?



Foto y te aconsejamos cual te queda mejor


----------



## Nomecaesbien (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Caniche ladrador



Jevitronka nunca as pensado en tener un novio burbujero? Aparte de nuncafollistas y misóginos, también hay soxiopatas encantadores


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Qué coño va a ser de La Mina, si a ese le roban hasta los gayumbos nada más de poner los pies ahí. Muchos ponen ese sitio para hacer creer que son de ahí, de que son unos shurprimos navajeros, y lo que son es unos betillas tirillas con menos fuerza que el peo de un marica.
> En mi pueblo, Viladecans, ahí chorrocientos gitanos venidos de La Mina y lo conozco al dedillo, pero de otra época.
> 
> Este cagarro humano debe ser de alguna ciudad dormitorio, tipo Santa Coloma, Esplugues o Mataró, Martorell, incluso puede que viva en Terrassa o Sabadell. Sé que es un colono acharnegado de manual. Con genética basurienta hispanistaní.
> ...



 ahí lo llevas..


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

El tuerto bowman es un viejo, anciano y todo. de los primeros de poner en el ignore, cuando me calentaba la cabeza sobre el adoctrinamiento catalanista y que no quería que sus "hijos" lo pasarán, teniendo ya nietos, según el.

este foro está petado de viejos, desde el 2009 lo menos.

Por eso cuando aparece una forera que, aunque fea, es medio joven, los gualtrapas se tiran como hienas.
Javitronka está malfollada, pero se niega a reconocerlo. Hay que usar psicología inversa


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> El tuerto bowman es un viejo, anciano y todo. de los primeros de poner en el ignore, cuando me calentaba la cabeza sobre el adoctrinamiento catalanista y que no quería que sus "hijos" lo pasarán, teniendo ya nietos, según el.
> 
> este foro está petado de viejos, desde el 2009 lo menos.
> 
> ...



según tengo entendido tiene unos 58 años.. por éso cómo le dí esquinazo en todos sus multis me acosa y amenaza.. no puede soportar una forera guapa con carácter e inteligente cómo yo..


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> según tengo entendido tiene unos 58 años.. por éso cómo le dí esquinazo en todos sus multis me acosa y amenaza.. no puede soportar una forera guapa con carácter e inteligente cómo yo..



Échale más años, a este y como este a puñados. Yo diría un 80% del foro actual supera los 60 palos, algunos con 70 y hasta con 80 años.
De lo que yo conocí en la antigüedad, alguno hasta habrá palmado de viejo.
Piensa como un viejo y acertarás.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Échale más años, a este y como este a puñados. Yo diría un 80% del foro actual supera los 60 palos, algunos con 70 y hasta con 80 años.
> De lo que yo conocí en la antigüedad, alguno hasta habrá palmado de viejo.
> Piensa como un viejo y acertarás.



la voz no es de joven precisamente.. un tono de misógino que tira para atrás, cuenta cuenta lo que sabes de éstos maricones..


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> la voz no es de joven precisamente.. un tono de misógino que tira para atrás, cuenta cuenta lo que sabes de éstos maricones..



Solo sé de los antiguos, que ya veo pocos por aquí, y no son multis.
Masia, Pepe el trisomico y Harley son escoria, no hace falta ser un lumbreras para descubrirlo.
Dónde está Dodoria? HorizonteEnladrillao, Da Grappla y los demás? El promotroll sigue tan sin vida como siempre, pero faltan muchos. De indepes hicieron una limpia importante. Viernes y TAG se ha cambiado de nick 100 veces.

Me dicen por privado que jevifocka está buena ¿es verdad?


----------



## Nomecaesbien (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Échale más años, a este y como este a puñados. Yo diría un 80% del foro actual supera los 60 palos, algunos con 70 y hasta con 80 años.
> De lo que yo conocí en la antigüedad, alguno hasta habrá palmado de viejo.
> Piensa como un viejo y acertarás.



Te lo corroboro, 72 por aquí


----------



## Nomecaesbien (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me dicen por privado que jevifocka está buena ¿es verdad?



Me cuesta creer que alguna de la mujeres que estén por aquí tenga un mínimo de atractivo, a excepción de las locas certificadas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Solo sé de los antiguos, que ya veo pocos por aquí, y no son multis.
> Masia, Pepe el trisomico y Harley son escoria, no hace falta ser un lumbreras para descubrirlo.
> Dónde está Dodoria? HorizonteEnladrillao, Da Grappla y los demás? El promotroll sigue tan sin vida como siempre, pero faltan muchos. De indepes hicieron una limpia importante. Viernes y TAG se ha cambiado de nick 100 veces.
> 
> Me dicen por privado que jevifocka está buena ¿es verdad?



masia es hargay ya te dije que haciendo el csi, sale directo su twitter con enlace a masia donde pide donaciones y donde esa masia es la misma que la foto de avatar de la cuenta de masia en el foro. pedo el rano y downman son el mismo, dodoria está desaparecido por decir verdades de los tanos lo denunciaron de aquí.. precisamente downman y cia, van de patriotas y tal y son unos putos fascicomunistas etarras.. comepollas de negros y tanos.. creo que está con otra cuenta, el resto sólo me suena promotroll, y viernes era la famosa estercolero alias paz verga la peonza de cádiz que le hicieorn acoso estos hijos de puta con su multis, por ejemplo la de feministodeizquierdas, y éso que ella era amiga de downman y cía pero éstos bastardos venden hasta a su madre... son chusma enfermos mentales,. sobre la travolo de jevitont@ me han asegurado por privado que es un orco deforme marimacho, cero femenina y cuerpo asqueroso y espantoso, y no un forero varios.. es un calienta pollas que va de asexual y es un prostituto.. lo típico.. asi que cuidado con meterle ficha al travolo si no quieres acabar con un salchichon en tu culo..


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Te lo corroboro, 72 por aquí



No te leído tanto para conocerte. Todo puede ser. Es plausible.



Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que alguna de la mujeres que estén por aquí tenga un mínimo de atractivo, a excepción de las locas certificadas



Eso si que te lo compro. La experiencia así me lo dice. Pero mola jugar con la imaginación. Jevitronka también tiene el morbo dentro, la duda le reconcome



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> masia es hargay ya te dije que haciendo el csi, sale directo su twitter con enlace a masia donde pide donaciones y donde esa masia es la misma que la foto de avatar de la cuenta de masia en el foro. pedo el rano y downman son el mismo, dodoria está desaparecido por decir verdades de los tanos lo denunciaron de aquí.. precisamente downman y cia, van de patriotas y tal y son unos putos fascicomunistas etarras.. comepollas de negros y tanos.. creo que está con otra cuenta, el resto sólo me suena promotroll, y viernes era la famosa estercolero alias paz verga la peonza de cádiz que le hicieorn acoso estos hijos de puta con su multis, por ejemplo la de feministodeizquierdas, y éso que ella era amiga de downman y cía pero éstos bastardos venden hasta a su madre... son chusma enfermos mentales,. sobre la travolo de jevitont@ me han asegurado por privado que es un orco deforme marimacho, cero femenina y cuerpo asqueroso y espantoso, y no un forero varios.. es un calienta pollas que va de asexual y es un prostituto.. lo típico.. asi que cuidado con meterle ficha al travolo si no quieres acabar con un salchichon en tu culo..



HorizonteEnladrillao está en nacionalismo, acabo de verle. Masia y Harley no parecen el mismo, no usan el mismo estilo flanderiano y pacato.
Downman es un viejo, no puede ser que se ponga esos avatares gaylords de ranas gustavo, eso solo le gusta a los niños rata de 4 ola.
Viernes es catalana muyayo. Hispaniol yo te himboco.
Doctorat creo que es Segurola o Serradell, pero no estoy seguro.
Connor sigue rulando por aquí.
Alami, muerto.

Puede que masia o el harley sean Skyzored, un abollao de la vida pro-barcelonés, pero españolista al mismo tiempo, votante de PSC. O puede que Joaquim o Rauxa.

¿tienes fotos reales de jevifocka?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que alguna de la mujeres que estén por aquí tenga un mínimo de atractivo, a excepción de las locas certificadas



Ya te digo, algunos como el gordaco @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL se hacen pasar por mujer sin serlo, esta manaza de aizkolari no es muy femenina que digamos.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No te leído tanto para conocerte. Todo puede ser. Es plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no sé quienes son los que dices... no conozco a ninguno.. del haragy hay csis por todos el foro y fuera d einternet y lo d el arna agustavo es para disimular , ésta chusma aparte de inmaduros son pederastas y ciertas imágenes que tienen en sus multis ( anime) es en alusión a la pederastia, pero éso en otro hilo es largo de contar.. que quieres que me estalle el pc de tener semajnte orco virus? puedo obtenerlas ya que los foreros que me lo dijeron la vieron y éso que no sea ni ella y sea aún más horrible, Te puedo poner un tramo de lo que me dijeron..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

[Respondiendo a
Jevi es monstruo, un día me mostró una foto porque yo quería ver su color de pelo ya que me la imaginaba morena. lleva el pelo color paja chamuscado, basta y con una pinta de travolo que tira para atrás.. Esa foto la tengo archivada.


----------



## Pepe la rana (28 Sep 2021)

Dos pomperos inventandose batallas del floro. JAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Todos somos multinicks menos ellos dos.....y así con todos los días con sus locuras.

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL no mientas sobre @Jevitronka que todo el mundo sabe que lo haces por celos...... 
@Can Pistraus te he preñado el alma a pelito tio mierdas, sigues buscando mi IP o vas a poner otro mensaje amenazandome para que el floro se ria de ti?

VAYA UNION DE PERDEDORES.... Podeis quedar y daros por el culo mutuamente con vuestros micropenes.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Dos pomperos inventandose batallas del floro. JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Todos somos multinicks menos ellos dos.....y así con todos los días con sus locuras.
> 
> ...



NO ENVIDIO A TRAVOLOS NI CHUSMA DE TU CALAÑA SOIS EL YINGYANG: HERMAFRODITA CON TUS DOS PERSONALIDADES DE TIO TIA QUE CASUALIDADES QUE DOWNMAN MASIA HARGAY Y TÚ SOIS LOS QUE SIEMPRE ESTÁIS ADORANDOLE LA PILDORA A LA JEVITONTO, QUE COSAS NO? NADIE MÁS EN EL FORO EXCEPTO VOSOTROS Y LOS MULTIS, EL RESTO ECHA PESTES DE ELLE. PORQUE HASTA DIA DE HOY NO HA DEMOSTRADO SER NADIE NI MUJER, CON LO CUAL ERES TÚ EN VERSION MACHORRA.. QUE S EOS VÉ EL PLUMERO Y EL PLAN MUY MAL MONTADO ANORMALES!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Más de cien peiches tu jilomenaje ya  mis dices jt
> 
> Respect
> 
> PD ey yo algunas veces sí... manda mp



VENGA LA MULTI DE HARGAY CON SU CUENTA DE ANTAÑO DE GUILTI Y AHORA CON LETRA INNOMBRABLE.. ES TAN FÁCIL CÓMO HACER UNA CAPTURA DE HEMEROTECA Y SALE TODO EL HISTORIAL.. JAJA MENUDO SUBNORMAL NIVEL EXAGERADO NO SABE CÓMO LAVAR LA IMAGEN DE SUS MULTIS.. NO SACAS LA DE AMY WONG HIJO DE PUTA HARGAY RAFITA ?


----------



## Pepe la rana (28 Sep 2021)

El resto del floro no te hace caso o te tiene en el ignore @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL nosotros nos divertimos a tu costa, no somos buena gente al reirse de tarados pero que le vamos a hacer....

Queda con el cagon de @Can Pistraus y le chupas su micropene a ver si así descubres si tiene pelotas.... Me recuerda a tu novio forogold, otro perdedor del floro como todos tus colegas....

Todo el mundo sabe que tienes celos de @Jevitronka si se han abierto hilos sobre ello.... CELOS, PUROS CELOS


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> La verdad es que os encuentro fascinantes a todos los que tenéis alguna patología mental severa, por eso nunca te metí en el ignore
> 
> Con qué te médicas y porqué has dejado de tomarlo?



ENVIDIA A ZENTA CON TU MULTIS JEVITONTO HARGAY MASIO CULO TORCÍO? A TIRAR DE HEMEROTECA PEDERASTA QUE SE SABE QUE LOS DE LA CHUSMI PANDILLA APARTE DE ACOSADORES :VIOLA MENORES..

*Tini68897
Cuñado nija*
Desde11 Jun 2019Mensajes107Reputación136
12 Jun 2019

Añadir marcador
#8



> Zen Ta dijo:
> Me voy a ir del foro de verdad pero no sin antes cagarme en tu puta cara hijo de la gran puta. Qué malas personas hay por aquí, encima hblando de una muerta. Mira, voy a decir una cosa y no me voy a arrepentir: os quejáis mucho de lo malas que son las mujeres y tal, pero con lo hijosd de puta que sois la mayoría, puteros, infieles, mentirosos y demás OS LO TENÉIS BIEN MERECIDO Y POCO OS HACEN. Muy poquitos se libran y desde luego tú no eres uno de ellos. ¿Para qué mierda me iba yo a inventar algo tan serio y tan humillante desgraciao? Ya te pasará a ti, ya. Ya te ilusionarás con alguna, le pasarás fotos y vídeos y cuando te dé la patada se reirá de ti con sus amiguitas y no contenta con eso contará su experiencia en un foro dejándote como la mierda y difundirá por privado fotos y vídeos.... Pero ojo, que soy yo la mala!!! Tiene cojones la cosa. Mira, me teneís hasta los cojones hijos de puta. Este es un agujero de malas personas., Ojalá os lo chapen. De hecho, a ver si pasa de la denuncia que voy a meter cabrones



Te lo dije hace mucho ppr privado Zen, ya sabes el que si eres la real.

Este foro es un cumulo de mierda donde se junta lo peor de la sociedad, que te vaya todo bien

Zanx Cita Citar
Reportar




Reacciones:दोषी गियर y Zen Ta

[IMG alt="[IΞI]"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/149/149248.jpg?1631050683[/IMG]
*[IΞI]
Diamantino después de tanta presión*
Desde24 Ago 2018Mensajes1.374Reputación13.380LugarVigo
12 Jun 2019

Añadir marcador
#9
​
Pues florera se arrepiente de haber tomado una mala decisión así que somos todos unos hijoeputas y hay que chapar el foro.

Whiteknight hijodeputa retarded viene a darle la razón a ver si rasca algo y poco más... Nada que ver, circulen.

Zanx Cita Citar
Reportar




Reacciones:Mollow The Phoney, OtraEmpecinada, ASTUto y otros 9


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> El resto del floro no te hace caso o te tiene en el ignore @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL nosotros nos divertimos a tu costa, no somos buena gente al reirse de tarados pero que le vamos a hacer....
> 
> Queda con el cagon de @Can Pistraus y le chupas su micropene a ver si así descubres si tiene pelotas.... Me recuerda a tu novio forogold, otro perdedor del floro como todos tus colegas....
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que tienes celos de @Jevitronka si se han abierto hilos sobre ello.... CELOS, PUROS CELOS



ESTO SI ES DIVERTIRSE A TU COSTA MARICÓN COME POLLAS! PUTO BUFÓN ANCIANO SENIL SIN POLLA NI CEREBRO..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pero como iba a hablar por privado contigo colgado de mierda



QUE LADRAS PERRO MARICON COME POLLAS? NI LEER SABES HIJO DE PUTA HE DICHO QUE ENVIDIAS A ZENTA Y A TODAS LAS MUJERES PORQUE TÚ ERES UN TRAVOLO DE AHI TU CUENTA DE JEVITONTO O LA CHARDY .. EVO QUE ME HAN CASCADO QUE HAY UN " EVO" TRAVOLO CON UÑAS NEGRAS HEAVYS Y DE FOCA MONJE DE 100 KILOS.


----------



## Pepe la rana (28 Sep 2021)

Y yo pensando que era el de arriba ahora soy otro diferente 
JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ

A ver si voy a ser este:




JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Y yo pensando que era el de arriba ahora soy otro diferente
> JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
> 
> A ver si voy a ser este:
> ...


----------



## Pepe la rana (28 Sep 2021)

Conoces Neustadt @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ?








TIC TAC


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no sé quienes son los que dices... no conozco a ninguno.. del haragy hay csis por todos el foro y fuera d einternet y lo d el arna agustavo es para disimular , ésta chusma aparte de inmaduros son pederastas y ciertas imágenes que tienen en sus multis ( anime) es en alusión a la pederastia, pero éso en otro hilo es largo de contar.. que quieres que me estalle el pc de tener semajnte orco virus? puedo obtenerlas ya que los foreros que me lo dijeron la vieron y éso que no sea ni ella y sea aún más horrible, Te puedo poner un tramo de lo que me dijeron..



Ya te he dicho que soy un forero de que estuvo hace años, antes de que estos newfags calentitos se registrarán y se creyeran la amos del foro. La cuenta de FC la sigo teniendo. De los antiguos muchos han modificado el perfil para no permitir visitas (como el maricón de pepe el rana), y por lo tanto no poder dejar privados, que ahora se llaman conversaciones. No hay tags, han cambiado mucho las cosas.
Jevifocka no existía en mi época, por eso pido fotos. Las foreras de antes todas mostraban fotos.



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> [Respondiendo a
> Jevi es monstruo, un día me mostró una foto porque yo quería ver su color de pelo ya que me la imaginaba morena. lleva el pelo color paja chamuscado, basta y con una pinta de travolo que tira para atrás.. Esa foto la tengo archivada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 790341



Lo upeo para que la gordita lo vea y responda



Pepe la rana dijo:


> Dos pomperos inventandose batallas del floro. JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Todos somos multinicks menos ellos dos.....y así con todos los días con sus locuras.
> 
> ...



Pompero dice el derroido humano. Tendría que hacer que te permabanearán por cobarde y niño rata, con esos avatares DEINMIGRANTES. Tu IP ya la tengo, la dirección es más chungo de sacar. Hay que hackear a tu compañia de servicios de Internet, pero se puede hacer. Y ya sé cuál es.
Lo de Pompero solo lo usan los inútiles de burbuja. En FC no verás a nadie usar esos palabros de subnormales, salvo los propios burbujarras que pagaron 5 leuros para tener una invitación. Como Vlad o Harkkonen.




Pepe la rana dijo:


> El resto del floro no te hace caso o te tiene en el ignore @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL nosotros nos divertimos a tu costa, no somos buena gente al reirse de tarados pero que le vamos a hacer....
> 
> Queda con el cagon de @Can Pistraus y le chupas su micropene a ver si así descubres si tiene pelotas.... Me recuerda a tu novio forogold, otro perdedor del floro como todos tus colegas....
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que tienes celos de @Jevitronka si se han abierto hilos sobre ello.... CELOS, PUROS CELOS



Cállate la puta boca ya, maricona. Voy a grabarte un vídeo y dejarte en evidencia, pidiendo tu permaban a perpetuidad. SI vuelves a registrarte con avatares de esos de rana de mierda, ban.



[IΞI] dijo:


> La verdad es que os encuentro fascinantes a todos los que tenéis alguna patología mental severa, por eso nunca te metí en el ignore
> 
> Con qué te médicas y porqué has dejado de tomarlo?



De quién eres multi asocial?



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ESTO SI ES DIVERTIRSE A TU COSTA MARICÓN COME POLLAS! PUTO BUFÓN ANCIANO SENIL SIN POLLA NI CEREBRO..
> Ver archivo adjunto 790371



A esto me refería. Esto es genética española PACO demier 100% Seal of approval. Pepe la rana o el masia se creen que van a algún sitio con un cuerpoescombro semejante?



Pepe la rana dijo:


> Y yo pensando que era el de arriba ahora soy otro diferente
> JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
> 
> A ver si voy a ser este:
> ...



Yo desde luego no soy ese fulano. Pero tu cara pan no andará muy lejos de este, Rana.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> El resto del floro no te hace caso o te tiene en el ignore @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL nosotros nos divertimos a tu costa, no somos buena gente al reirse de tarados pero que le vamos a hacer....
> 
> Queda con el cagon de @Can Pistraus y le chupas su micropene a ver si así descubres si tiene pelotas.... Me recuerda a tu novio forogold, otro perdedor del floro como todos tus colegas....
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que tienes celos de @Jevitronka si se han abierto hilos sobre ello.... CELOS, PUROS CELOS



Se le nota, se le nota... Si no no daría tanto el coñazo


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Más de cien peiches tu jilomenaje ya  mis dices jt
> 
> Respect
> 
> PD ey yo algunas veces sí... manda mp



Joder, no te entiendo una mierda


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Soy multi de tu puta madre claro



No me respondas, gallego cuadrado y bruto



Jevitronka dijo:


> Se le nota, se le nota... Si no no daría tanto el coñazo



Hoy has plegado antes que ayer? Mensaje publicado más temprano. Uy, uy, se te cae la farsa


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Jevitronka nunca as pensado en tener un novio burbujero? Aparte de nuncafollistas y misóginos, también hay soxiopatas encantadores



Pues no, no me atrae mucho la idea de novios. Son muchos años sola y como que ya tengo la vida hecha


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, no te entiendo una mierda



Dice que tu hilo homenaje lleva más de 100 páginas.
Y yo añado gracias al gordaco de Bot y al petimetre que se cagó en los pantalones ayer, ese Can Cagaus.


----------



## Pepe la rana (28 Sep 2021)

Te he cagado en la boca @Can Pistraus y te lo has tragado con agrado, grabame un video y piratea mi compañia y investiga mi IP y..... PUTO FANTASIOSO COBARDE

Lo que te jode es que ni @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL te toca ese micropene que tienes JAJAJAJAJJAJA

PUTO VIRGENDORITOS


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No me respondas, gallego cuadrado y bruto
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy has plegado antes que ayer? Mensaje publicado más temprano. Uy, uy, se te cae la farsa



He salido a las 10, igual que ayer, pero hoy no me he quedado de palique con el compañero


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Dice que tu hilo homenaje lleva más de 100 páginas.
> Y yo añado gracias al gordaco de Bot y al petimetre que se cagó en los pantalones ayer, ese Can Cagaus.



Pero si este hilo no es mío ni de mis fotos desde la página 10, son divagaciones de tarados y sus frentes personales. La mania que hay de subir hilos antiguos. Y que de puta madre nos lo pasamos.

Voy a conducir, que he de llegar a casa. Luego estamos


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues no, no me atrae mucho la idea de novios. Son muchos años sola y como que ya tengo la vida hecha



"Muchos años sola"
Ahora serás una vieja....Yo tenía razón sobre la edad media del foro



Pepe la rana dijo:


> Te he cagado en la boca @Can Pistraus y te lo has tragado con agrado, grabame un video y piratea mi compañia y investiga mi IP y..... PUTO FANTASIOSO COBARDE
> 
> Lo que te jode es que ni @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL te toca ese micropene que tienes JAJAJAJAJJAJA
> 
> PUTO VIRGENDORITOS



Grábate un video en La Mina, en ese punto que me citaste, y súbelo a tu canal de youtube. Más transparencia, imposible. Postéalo por aquí. No te cuesta nada. Y así podrás hablar con más propiedad de cobardes y mariconas.



Jevitronka dijo:


> He salido a las 10, igual que ayer, pero hoy no me he quedado de palique con el compañero



Estoy perdiendo el interés, tus trolas cada vez son peores.


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Síiiiiiii casi 100kg de petadez, puedo hacer diez dominadas del tirón y si te doy una ostia casi seguro que te mato



Me comes la polla de canto y sin canto. Sigue jugando al Street Fighter



Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si este hilo no es mío ni de mis fotos desde la página 10, son divagaciones de tarados y sus frentes personales. La mania que hay de subir hilos antiguos. Y que de puta madre nos lo pasamos.
> 
> Voy a conducir, que he de llegar a casa. Luego estamos



Siiii, y tienes instalado TAPATALK en tu móvil android.      Qué patético tener que fingir que trabaja.
Postea tus fotos o que se te banee, por attention whore. Punto.


----------



## Pepe la rana (28 Sep 2021)

@Can Pistraus te he derrohido el alma y tus mierdas ya no engañan ni a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL 

No te da vergüenza ser tan patético?

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL queda con @Can Pistraus y chupale su micropene es un win win para los dos perdedores, y subelo despues a tu canal de youtube JAJAJAJAJAJAJA 

PUTO PERDEDOR


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @Can Pistraus te he derrohido el alma y tus mierdas ya no engañan ni a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL
> 
> No te da vergüenza ser tan patético?
> 
> ...



Cuidado, jevimorsa lo está leyendo todo, todito. Estás quedando de gaylord para arriba.
Y cámbiate el avatar de la rana, mamón


----------



## Pepe la rana (28 Sep 2021)

De gaylord has quedado tú hamijo. Has venido a pagar fantas a @Jevitronka y has salido escaldado y despues lo has intenado con @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y te ha dado calabazas.

Puto perdedor el @Can Pistraus JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pero como iba a hablar por privado contigo colgado de mierda



Coño, otro para el club de los multis!


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> "Muchos años sola"
> Ahora serás una vieja....Yo tenía razón sobre la edad media del foro
> 
> 
> ...



Como hagas cuentas con los años lo mismo que con las horas de trabajo te puede salir cualquier número


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Cuidado, jevimorsa lo está leyendo todo, todito. Estás quedando de gaylord para arriba.
> Y cámbiate el avatar de la rana, mamón



No, está quedando de macho alfa dándote por el ojete a diestro y siniestro. Que hombre, quién lo pillase...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, está quedando de macho alfa dándote por el ojete a diestro y siniestro. Que hombre, quién lo pillase...



Pues ayer puso foto incluso, y te la perdiste por estar currando.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues ayer puso foto incluso, y te la perdiste por estar currando.



Joder, siempre me pierdo cosas, coño.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, siempre me pierdo cosas, coño.



Bueno yo me perdí las tetas de una afamada forera que ya no está entre nosotros, no se puede estar aquí las 24 horas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Sep 2021)

Hola, qué hacéis?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hola, qué hacéis?



Hola multi calvo, aquí estamos de cuchipandeo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hola multi calvo, aquí estamos de cuchipandeo.



un respeto eh, que yo no soy calvo


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> De gaylord has quedado tú hamijo. Has venido a pagar fantas a @Jevitronka y has salido escaldado y despues lo has intenado con @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y te ha dado calabazas.
> 
> Puto perdedor el @Can Pistraus JAJAJAJAJA



Pero si la estoy poniendo a parir en cada post, charnego de porquería.

Ya tienes a tu amigo gallego para chuparos las micropollas. ya te está thankeando



Jevitronka dijo:


> Como hagas cuentas con los años lo mismo que con las horas de trabajo te puede salir cualquier número



Te has delatado tú sola. Cada mensaje que sueltas es una metedura de pata que te delata. Palique con el compañero, viaje en el coche, la edad, etc.
Tan poco puedes decir la edad que tienes? O te da miedito?



Jevitronka dijo:


> No, está quedando de macho alfa dándote por el ojete a diestro y siniestro. Que hombre, quién lo pillase...




Te piensas que me haces rabiar o algo?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> un respeto eh, que yo no soy calvo



Pero yo sí según dice el gordaco de Bot, y si eres multi mío también eres calvo, es lo que hay tío.


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pero yo sí según dice el gordaco de Bot, y si eres multi mío también eres calvo, es lo que hay tío.



pues yo quiero que jevitronka me deje tocar sus/mis tetas


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> pues yo quiero que jevitronka me deje tocar sus/mis tetas



Has dicho eta


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> pues yo quiero que jevitronka me deje tocar sus/mis tetas



Toma toca estas que están muy turgentes.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Pero si la estoy poniendo a parir en cada post, charnego de porquería.
> 
> Ya tienes a tu amigo gallego para chuparos las micropollas. ya te está thankeando
> 
> ...



Sabes que no te puedes comparar a Pepe la rana


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hola, qué hacéis?



Tumbado en la cama.


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Toma toca estas que están muy turgentes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 790457



estas son las tuyas? Unas fantas?


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Sep 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Tumbado en la cama.



yo también.... me gusta forear en la cama


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Has dicho eta



Sant tornem-hi. Ja torna a fugir d'estudi. T'estàs fotent de mi, meuca?


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> estas son las tuyas? Unas fantas?



No, son las tuyas, por consiguiente también las mías


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Sant tornem-hi. Ja torna a fugir d'estudi. T'estàs fotent de mi, meuca?



Que dices, no te entiendo, no hablo suajili


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que dices, no te entiendo, no hablo suajili



Para que luego los caspañoles digáis que el catalán es un dialecto del castellano, paletos de boina a rosca.
DI tu puta edad de una vez


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, son las tuyas, por consiguiente también las mías



con quien hablas? Debe ser algun sucnor que tengo en el ignore


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> con quien hablas? Debe ser algun sucnor que tengo en el ignore



Habla con Can Cagaus.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Para que luego los caspañoles digáis que el catalán es un dialecto del castellano, paletos de boina a rosca.
> DI tu puta edad de una vez



En mi pueblo nos basta con decir cuatro cawendioses para comunicarnos.

Tengo, 18, estoy recién salida del insti


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Habla con Can Cagaus.



bufffff, aun existe el mongo ese? que ganas de darle carrete a semejante retrasado


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> con quien hablas? Debe ser algun sucnor que tengo en el ignore



Pero si te he citado


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> bufffff, aun existe el mongo ese? que ganas de darle carrete a semejante retrasado



Ah coño, que decías de los mensajes que no te salen. Si, con el del dni catalan


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si te he citado



ya, pero hablas con alguien más que no leo


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> ya, pero hablas con alguien más que no leo



Con el Nancy de tercera regional


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (28 Sep 2021)

Jake el perro dijo:


> El jersey del Pryca es superheavy



Patético


----------



## active2010 (28 Sep 2021)

Pues viendo las fotos de la jevitronca me parece que es preciosa y además una forera con gusto.

Sus dieses jevitronca.


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En mi pueblo nos basta con decir cuatro cawendioses para comunicarnos.
> 
> Tengo, 18, estoy recién salida del insti



Eres una calientapollas.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si te he citado





Jevitronka dijo:


> Ah coño, que decías de los mensajes que no te salen. Si, con el del dni catalan



Bé, te dejaré que sigas balbuceando


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

active2010 dijo:


> Pues viendo las fotos de la jevitronca me parece que es preciosa y además una forera con gusto.
> 
> Sus dieses jevitronca.



Pero es que no son mis fotos, es un invento de un trol al que hay otros troles dándole bola


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Eres una calientapollas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por qué, si te estoy llamando gilipollas directamente


----------



## active2010 (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero es que no son mis fotos, es un invento de un trol al que hay otros troles dándole bola



Jajajsjaja este foro cada día que pasa me fascina más por su ilimitada fantasía.

Hay alguien normal aquí?


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

active2010 dijo:


> Jajajsjaja este foro cada día que pasa me fascina más por su ilimitada fantasía.
> 
> Hay alguien normal aquí?



Pocos, muchacho


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (28 Sep 2021)

active2010 dijo:


> Jajajsjaja este foro cada día que pasa me fascina más por su ilimitada fantasía.
> 
> Hay alguien normal aquí?



Tú


----------



## active2010 (28 Sep 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Tú



No soy muy bueno con los cumplidos, pero gracias. 

De todos modos lo que veo es que no hay que esforzarse mucho para aparentar ser normal por aquí, basta con mantenerse en la realidad y ya esta.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Cuidado, jevimorsa lo está leyendo todo, todito. Estás quedando de gaylord para arriba.
> Y cámbiate el avatar de la rana, mamón



se está leyendo así mismo.. tu has visto lo feo que és?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> De gaylord has quedado tú hamijo. Has venido a pagar fantas a @Jevitronka y has salido escaldado y despues lo has intenado con @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y te ha dado calabazas.
> 
> Puto perdedor el @Can Pistraus JAJAJAJAJA



anda ahora interactuar es ligar y que yo le he dado calabazas? donde se expone ambas cosas atontado de la charca?


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> se está leyendo así mismo.. tu has visto lo feo que és?
> Ver archivo adjunto 790482
> Ver archivo adjunto 790484



Mira, ha entrado otro multi


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me comes la polla de canto y sin canto. Sigue jugando al Street Fighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mira, ha entrado otro multi



el hemoal travolo el hemoallllllllllll ! jajjajajjajaj


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me comes la polla de canto y sin canto. Sigue jugando al Street Fighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posteo desde el explorador de Google.

Pero si ya las posteais vosotros


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Síiiiiiii casi 100kg de petadez, puedo hacer diez dominadas del tirón y si te doy una ostia casi seguro que te mato


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> el hemoal travolo el hemoallllllllllll ! jajjajajjajaj



Si cago de puta madre, para que quiero eso


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Te he cagado en la boca @Can Pistraus y te lo has tragado con agrado, grabame un video y piratea mi compañia y investiga mi IP y..... PUTO FANTASIOSO COBARDE
> 
> Lo que te jode es que ni @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL te toca ese micropene que tienes JAJAJAJAJJAJA
> 
> PUTO VIRGENDORITOS



a ti menos.. jjaja pedo la rano que estás ya podrido anciano senil..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si cago de puta madre, para que quiero eso



para el escozor subnormal para el escozor que te arde de la bilis y la empotrada de los moronegros que entran en ferrys cada día..


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> para el escozor subnormal para el escozor que te arde de la bilis y la empotrada de los moronegros que entran en ferrys cada día..



No sabía que eso era para el escozor. Es que no lo uso. Pero si es algo que te funciona es bueno que lo recomiendes.

Ferrys en donde, si esto no tiene mar


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué, si te estoy llamando gilipollas directamente



Pensaba que querías mi polla, directamente



Jevitronka dijo:


> Mira, ha entrado otro multi



Yo no soy multi de nadie, empanada de la ventana. ¿Quieres saber mi antiguo nick para partirte el ojal viendo mis hilos míticos?



Jevitronka dijo:


> Posteo desde el explorador de Google.
> 
> Pero si ya las posteais vosotros



DIos, eres una analfabeta digital. Hablas porque tienes boca.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué bien lo pasas...
> 
> Los que me conocen saben nunca miento y los que no me conocen me la pueden chupar por turnos
> 
> Taluec



Yo te conozco, eres otro de los multis de bowman, por consiguiente somos la misma.pwrsona y nos conocemos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Y yo pensando que era el de arriba ahora soy otro diferente
> JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
> 
> A ver si voy a ser este:
> ...



no el de abajo no eres pero estos dos si..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

subimos las voces de masia hargay y de downman pedo la rano y jevitonto? los tengo ... tic tac tic tac.. joojojo


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué bien lo pasas...
> 
> Los que me conocen saben nunca miento y los que no me conocen me la pueden chupar por turnos
> 
> Taluec



Taluec solo lo escribía Dodoria. Ahora es un detector de subnormales. Cuanto ha decaído este foro


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Pensaba que querías mi polla, directamente



Para que quiero yo esa mierda?



> Yo no soy multi de nadie, empanada de la ventana. ¿Quieres saber mi antiguo nick para partirte el ojal viendo mis hilos míticos?



¿Que te cambie el nick cambia que seas gilipollas?



> DIos, eres una analfabeta digital. Hablas porque tienes boca.



Es práctico y funciona. Para qué nos vamos a complicar


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> subimos las voces de masia hargay y de downman pedo la rano y jevitonto? los tengo ... tic tac tic tac.. joojojo



Venga, sube. Haz algo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué bien lo pasas...
> 
> Los que me conocen saben nunca miento y los que no me conocen me la pueden chupar por turnos
> 
> Taluec



como lo hacen los bots se ponen uno detrás de otro y te la maman y a su vez te la mamas tú o cómo explícanos cómo se tiene una sesión sexual virtual..


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para que quiero yo esa mierda?



Por que eres una forever alone, no te quiere nadie y estás SOLA. Y para dedearte en estas noches de soledad.



Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Que te cambie el nick cambia que seas gilipollas?



Al menos no soy español como tú, lerda. Solo eres una retrasada que hace el karaoke.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Es práctico y funciona. Para qué nos vamos a complicar



No tienes ni la etiqueta de anís del mono.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Venga, sube. Haz algo



trina travolo naturales 120 d.. jojojo pd la teta acaba donde está la estrella de abajo del todo.... hasta ahí o sea una buena teta no la mierda que tienes tu de teta masculina.. no llores travolo no lloresssssss venga va ya pasó


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Por que eres una forever alone, no te quiere nadie y estás SOLA. Y para dedearte en estas noches de soledad.



Nunca estoy sola. Soy yo la que tengo que buscar estarlo a veces, pero es que no me dejan en paz.



> Al menos no soy español como tú, lerda. Solo eres una retrasada que hace el karaoke.



Tu eres tan español como yo, estamos dentro de una misma frontera




> No tienes ni la etiqueta de anís del mono.



Trabajo en una sección de etiquetado, etiquetas tengo muchas


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> trina travolo naturales 120 d.. jojojo



Trina, que buen nombre artístico te has echado


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Trina, que buen nombre artístico te has echado



saca tu teta vestida va como la mia... TE RETO DELANTE DE TODO EL FORO UNA FOTO DE TU ESCOTE.. A QUE NO HAY HUEVOS? FIJO QUE ES UNA COSA ASÍ..


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> saca tu teta vestida va como la mia... TE RETO DELANTE DE TODO EL FORO UNA FOTO DE TU ESCOTE.. A QUE NO HAY HUEVOS? FIJO QUE ES UNA COSA ASÍ..
> Ver archivo adjunto 790538



No tengo necesidad de publicar nada , esto es un foro anónimo y aquí no se viene a eso


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

LAS MIAS CONEJITOS CONEJITOS, JAJAJAJAA TAL CUAL SE NOTA ESE PESO CUAQNDO CORRO SALTO O VOY A MARCHA RÁPIDA..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tengo necesidad de publicar nada , esto es un foro anónimo y aquí no se viene a eso



CLARO QUE SI UNA MUJER QUE NUNCA MUESTRA NADA FEMENINO, ANDA Y TIRA PARA EL GERIÁTRICO Y EL DODOTIS ANORMAL .MENUDA PILLADA DÍA TRAS DÍA..


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CLARO QUE SI UNA MUJER QUE NUNCA MUESTRA NADA FEMENINO, ANDA Y TIRA PARA EL GERIÁTRICO Y EL DODOTIS ANORMAL .MENUDA PILLADA DÍA TRAS DÍA..



Pero si hay foreras aquí que tampoco suben sus fotos. Las que muestran suelen ser porque no tienen mucha cosa más a parte de eso


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Patético



PUES YO TENGO LA FOTO DEL HARGAY VESTIDO EN SUS AÑOS MOZOS DE MEDIO HEVYATA QUIEN LA QUIERE? JIJIJIJ


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nunca estoy sola. Soy yo la que tengo que buscar estarlo a veces, pero es que no me dejan en paz.
> 
> Tu eres tan español como yo, estamos dentro de una misma frontera
> 
> Trabajo en una sección de etiquetado, etiquetas tengo muchas



Que mal estás quedando. Postea tus fotos, último aviso.
Los catalanes no somos españoles. Ni genéticamente ni sentimentalmente ni políticamente. Rabiad.
Trabajas en un puesto de monguers haciendo bolígrafos.



Jevitronka dijo:


> No tengo necesidad de publicar nada , esto es un foro anónimo y aquí no se viene a eso



Quién coño te ha dicho que esto es anónimo? Calopez?   
Hace años estarías permabaneada por no mostrar fotos, y no es coña.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si hay foreras aquí que tampoco suben sus fotos. Las que muestran suelen ser porque no tienen mucha cosa más a parte de eso



SUBO LA FOTO DE TU HAMIJO HARGAY DE HEVYATA CUANDO ERA JOVEN PERO YA ERA CALVO O QUÉ? JIJIJI


----------



## masia (28 Sep 2021)

!!!!Jodeeeeeeerr!!!
Me voy un rato a charlar de temas de café y cafeteras y aquí caen las páginas como peras maduras.
Hoy tengo pereza de "abrir el congelador" y por tanto no voy a dar cancha a ninguno de los enfermos mentales que pululan por aquí habitualmente.
Bastante desgracia es que tengan un cariotipo cromósomico de tesis psiquiatrica.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

ESE FAMOSO SOPLIYO.. JIJIJIJ Y CALVO CON 30 Y ALGO DE AÑOS. ME MONDOOOOOOOO HARGAY ME LEES CON TU CUENTA DE PEDO EL RANO Y JEVITONTO NO? JOJOJO


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Que mal estás quedando. Postea tus fotos, último aviso.
> Los catalanes no somos españoles. Ni genéticamente ni sentimentalmente ni políticamente. Rabiad.
> Trabajas en un puesto de monguers haciendo bolígrafos.
> 
> ...



Los catalanes sois tan españoles como uno de Madrid. Estamos todos dentro de una misma frontera política.

No hombre, lo mío es logística, se envasa el producto terminado, se etiqueta y se prepara para salir. Es un buen trabajo, los de planta lo pasan peor y cobran igual.

En un foro a elección poner fotografías, y yo elijo que no


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SUBO LA FOTO DE TU HAMIJO HARGAY DE HEVYATA CUANDO ERA JOVEN PERO YA ERA CALVO O QUÉ? JIJIJI



Pero sube algo,así ya le veo yo también


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2021)

EL PELO QUE LE FALTA EN LA CABEZA LO TIEN EN LOS BRAZOS Y MANOS, JAJAJAJAAAJAJAAJAJAAJAJAJA HARGAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY VENNN NO SEAS TIMIDO CON TU CUENTA PRINCIPAL HOMBRE.. BUENO SUCEDÁNEO DE HOMBRE..


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Conoces Neustadt @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Su Linkedin de Toni Agut Suarez lo corrobora al igual que lo de socorrista de Bot y lo del Decathlon


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero sube algo,así ya le veo yo también



PERO SI YA LO TIENES MUY VISTO... PON LA TUY AQUE TE VEAMOS YO TENGO UNA DE ROCKABILLY PINUP, ESTILO VINTAGE CON TODO EL JAMÓN Y ZAPATOS NEGROS ROCKEROS..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ESE FAMOSO SOPLIYO.. JIJIJIJ Y CALVO CON 30 Y ALGO DE AÑOS. ME MONDOOOOOOOO HARGAY ME LEES CON TU CUENTA DE PEDO EL RANO Y JEVITONTO NO? JOJOJO
> Ver archivo adjunto 790558



Joder, a veces me gustaría saber si tienes a gente subcontratads buscando chorradas por google


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PERO SI YA LO TIENES MUY VISTO... PON LA TUY AQUE TE VEAMOS YO TENGO UNA DE ROCKABILLY PINUP, ESTILO VINTAGE CON TODO EL JAMÓN Y ZAPATOS NEGROS ROCKEROS..



Pero no tenías muchas fotos que te habían pasado por privado? A qué santo puedes lo que ya tienes? Sabes subir todas las fotos del planeta menos las mías?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, a veces me gustaría saber si tienes a gente subcontratads buscando chorradas por google



ES LO QUE TIENE HACER CSIS REALES ÉTICOS.. JOJOJ


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES LO QUE TIENE HACER CSIS REALES ÉTICOS.. JOJOJ



Como el que te han hecho a ti?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no tenías muchas fotos que te habían pasado por privado? A qué santo puedes lo que ya tienes? Sabes subir todas las fotos del planeta menos las mías?



SUBISTE ALGO DE ALGUIEN UNA VEZ AQUI EN EL FORO Y A SABER SI ERES TÚ... EL CASO ES NO DEMOSTRAR QUE ERES UNA TIA PORQUÉ? SENCILLO PORQUE ERES UNTRAVOLO, POR ESO TE ESCONDES .. QUE SE TE VÉ LA PLUMAAAAAAA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como el que te han hecho a ti?



A MI IMPOSIBLE NO HAY DATOS MIOS EN INTERNET.. BUSCAD BUSCAD.. JAJAJAJ


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no tenías muchas fotos que te habían pasado por privado? A qué santo puedes lo que ya tienes? Sabes subir todas las fotos del planeta menos las mías?



Madre mía qué paciencia tienes multi, aún estás liada con Can Cagaus y Fat Toni?
¿Está con el brote hoy el gordo?.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SUBISTE ALGO DE ALGUIEN UNA VEZ AQUI EN EL FORO Y A SABER SI ERES TÚ... EL CASO ES NO DEMOSTRAR QUE ERES UNA TIA PORQUÉ? SENCILLO PORQUE ERES UNTRAVOLO, POR ESO TE ESCONDES .. QUE SE TE VÉ LA PLUMAAAAAAA



Lo único que he subido aquí son planos detalle de mi pelo, y no pienso subir otra cosa más. Joder, mira a ver en tu galería, que yo ya las borré


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A MI IMPOSIBLE NO HAY DATOS MIOS EN INTERNET.. BUSCAD BUSCAD.. JAJAJAJ



Creo que tienes LinkedIn e Instagram, ramontxoni


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Madre mía qué paciencia tienes multi, aún estás liada con Can Cagaus y Fat Toni?
> ¿Está con el brote hoy el gordo?.



Está a puntito,ya está subiendo fotos de quien sabe quién. Cuando empiece a pegar conversaciones y a subir tus supuestas fotos ya habrá pasado la frontera a la demencia


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Está a puntito,ya está subiendo fotos de quien sabe quién. Cuando empiece a pegar conversaciones y a subir tus supuestas fotos ya habrá pasado la frontera a la demencia



          
Dile que ponga mi teléfono también, decía que lo tenía, que me llame si acaso.


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Creo que tienes LinkedIn e Instagram, ramontxoni



Y twiter (@TonideBot) y mucho más


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Dile que ponga mi teléfono también, decía que lo tenía, que me llame si acaso.



De mi dice tener fotos que le han enviado por privado, pero es que no pone ni una. Voy a tener que pensar que es mentira y todo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Creo que tienes LinkedIn e Instagram, ramontxoni



JAJAAJ NOPS NO SOY RAMONCIN , MI LINKEDIN ESTÁ CON OTRO NOMBRE QUE EL DE INSTA Y VICEVERSA.. JOJOJO BUSCA BUSCAAA.. JAJAAJJA


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ESE FAMOSO SOPLIYO.. JIJIJIJ Y CALVO CON 30 Y ALGO DE AÑOS. ME MONDOOOOOOOO HARGAY ME LEES CON TU CUENTA DE PEDO EL RANO Y JEVITONTO NO? JOJOJO
> Ver archivo adjunto 790558



derroición extrema.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Los catalanes sois tan españoles como uno de Madrid. Estamos todos dentro de una misma frontera política.
> 
> No hombre, lo mío es logística, se envasa el producto terminado, se etiqueta y se prepara para salir. Es un buen trabajo, los de planta lo pasan peor y cobran igual.
> 
> En un foro a elección poner fotografías, y yo elijo que no



Els collons.
Me piro de aquí, me ha quedado claro que eres una fea asustadiza. Te pones ese avatar y no tienes coño a postear nada más. Solo quieres que te suban el ego, pero por como te expresas, tus muchos mensajes y tus hábitos de posteo debes ser espaontosa. Eso no sería malo per se si fueras simpatica y subieras fotos, pero solo bocachancleas.
Estás perdida. Vivirás en silencio, con una herida en el corazón que no se te cerrará jamás.




Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo único que he subido aquí son planos detalle de mi pelo, y no pienso subir otra cosa más. Joder, mira a ver en tu galería, que yo ya las borré



De tu pelo churretoso del tren de la bruja? Si, esas las he visto por Proari@


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y twiter (@TonideBot) y mucho más



Maldito día en el que pusieron salita de internet en los sanatorios mentales


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Dile que ponga mi teléfono también, decía que lo tenía, que me llame si acaso.



Heyyyy, Heyyyy que apago el mio, que a esta hora no quiero que suene, no vaya a ser............


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JAJAAJ NOPS NO SOY RAMONCIN , MI LINKEDIN ESTÁ CON OTRO NOMBRE QUE EL DE INSTA Y VICEVERSA.. JOJOJO BUSCA BUSCAAA.. JAJAAJJA



No, eres ramontxoni


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De mi dice tener fotos que le han enviado por privado, pero es que no pone ni una. Voy a tener que pensar que es mentira y todo



Cuando dijo tener mi teléfono hace un par de meses le rete a llamarme, y no llamó, no puedes llamar a un teléfono fantasma que te inventas.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Heyyyy, Heyyyy que apago el mio, que a esta hora no quiero que suene, no vaya a ser............



Te estoy llamando y no coges


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De mi dice tener fotos que le han enviado por privado, pero es que no pone ni una. Voy a tener que pensar que es mentira y todo



CÓMO ESTO ? JAJAJAJ


----------



## Ming I (29 Sep 2021)

Joder 57 paginazas por un hilo sin fotos. Burbuja nunca defrauda.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te estoy llamando y no coges



NO ME SUENA NADA... SIGUE SIGUE.. JAJAJ A VER SI TE GANAS UNA DENUNCIA POR MOLESTAR A LA GENTE,


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Y no veas (@AgutToni) con la misma foto del CSI que le hicieron,


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Ming I dijo:


> Joder 57 paginazas por un hilo sin fotos. Burbuja nunca defrauda.



Antes no defraudaba, ahora apesta.
Dime una forera de antes de 2015 que no haya posteado sus fotos sin ser baneada


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Els collons.
> Me piro de aquí, me ha quedado claro que eres una fea asustadiza. Te pones ese avatar y no tienes coño a postear nada más. Solo quieres que te suban el ego, pero por como te expresas, tus muchos mensajes y tus hábitos de posteo debes ser espaontosa. Eso no sería malo per se si fueras simpatica y subieras fotos, pero solo bocachancleas.
> Estás perdida. Vivirás en silencio, con una herida en el corazón que no se te cerrará jamás.



Joder, ya es hora de que te vayas. Cuando vuelvas trae pan




> De tu pelo churretoso del tren de la bruja? Si, esas las he visto por Proari@



Joder, es que las veis todos menos yo[/QUOTE]


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> derroición extrema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

EL QUE LE FALTA EN EL COGOTE LO TIENE EN LOS BRAZOS.. JAJAJAJ


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO ME SUENA NADA... SIGUE SIGUE.. JAJAJ A VER SI TE GANAS UNA DENUNCIA POR MOLESTAR A LA GENTE,



Se lo decía a masía. Acabas de demostrar que eres masía


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CÓMO ESTO ? JAJAJAJ
> Ver archivo adjunto 790570



Hostias, pero ponla


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te estoy llamando y no coges



Tienes que llamarme al privado, aquel que tu ya sabes....................
El "habitual" lo tengo apagado,


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, ya es hora de que te vayas. Cuando vuelvas trae pan
> 
> 
> 
> Joder, es que las veis todos menos yo



[/QUOTE]

No vuelvas a citarme, tengo todas las putas notificaciones tus citas de retrasada. ORCO
Demuestra un mínimo de orgullo y no vuelvas a citarme. Simplemente cállate la puta boca.
Me has perdido para siempre.
El pan que te lo traiga el mierdas de tu padre


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Tienes que llamarme al privado, aquel que tu ya sabes....................
> El "habitual" lo tengo apagado,



Oye, ramontxoni acaba de decir que es tu ¿Tienes algo que esconder?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No vuelvas a citarme, tengo todas las putas notificaciones tus citas de retrasada. ORCO
> Demuestra un mínimo de orgullo y no vuelvas a citarme. Simplemente cállate la puta boca.
> Me has perdido para siempre.
> El pan que te lo traiga el mierdas de tu padre



Ah, que tenía... Una lastima, se te veía un tío serio y cabal


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Bueno multis me piro a ver una peli en Netflix, no reíros mucho de Toni por favor.


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se lo decía a masía. Acabas de demostrar que eres masía



¿¿¿Como???
¿¿Que pasa aquí???
¿¿Tengo que abrir el "congelador" y que yo me entere???


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> ¿¿¿Como???
> ¿¿Que pasa aquí???
> ¿¿Tengo que abrir el "congelador" y que yo me entere???



Solo es que te he citado y el travelo se ha dado por aludido. Eso demuestra que sois la misma persona, ramontxoni eres tú, tú eres yo y lo más importante, todos somos bowman


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues no, no me atrae mucho la idea de novios. Son muchos años sola y como que ya tengo la vida hecha



No me creo tu posición asexual, A no ser que pases de los 60, no me creo que rechazes una buena comida de marisco, algo oscuro hay tras esa posición

Si se puede preguntar, cuando fue la última vez que tuviese un orgasmo?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> No me creo tu posición asexual, A no ser que pases de los 60, no me creo que rechazes una buena comida de marisco, algo oscuro hay tras esa posición
> 
> Si se puede preguntar, cuando fue la última vez que tuviese un orgasmo?



Nunca


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No vuelvas a citarme, tengo todas las putas notificaciones tus citas de retrasada. ORCO
> Demuestra un mínimo de orgullo y no vuelvas a citarme. Simplemente cállate la puta boca.
> Me has perdido para siempre.
> El pan que te lo traiga el mierdas de tu padre



Ah, que tenía... Una lastima, se te veía un tío serio y cabal
[/QUOTE]

Cuando me citan no dejo citas sin responder, menos a los mierdas que tengo en el ignore. 
El puto título de este hilo de mierda es: fotos de jevifocka, y, sorpresa, jevifocka no solo NO POSTEA UNA MIERDA DE FOTO, sino que no para de upear el hilo con sus mensajes de retrasada escudándose por no subir fotos, al más puro estilo attention whore.
Pero alto! lo peor es que estamos subiéndole al ego a una tía que es espantosa en la vida real y por eso se autorealiza por aquí, eso es lo sangrante.
Te haces un OnlyFans, y les salta el antivirus.

Si me vuelves a citar, te pongo en el ignore, pero no podrás ver mi lista de ignorados porque lo tengo deshabilitado para gentuza.

Ahora, sufre.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> derroición extrema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JOJOJOJOJJJO


Jevitronka dijo:


> Se lo decía a masía. Acabas de demostrar que eres masía



NO ME INSULTES GILIPOLLAS


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> No me creo tu posición asexual, A no ser que pases de los 60, no me creo que rechazes una buena comida de marisco, algo oscuro hay tras esa posición
> 
> Si se puede preguntar, cuando fue la última vez que tuviese un orgasmo?



Y dices tener 72 años???
Donde vas con esas preguntas de chaval de ESO???


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Solo es que te he citado y el travelo se ha dado por aludido. Eso demuestra que sois la misma persona, ramontxoni eres tú, tú eres yo y lo más importante, todos somos bowman



 ANTES MUERTA QUE MULTI DE ALGUNO DE VOSOTROS ..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ah, que tenía... Una lastima, se te veía un tío serio y cabal



Cuando me citan no dejo citas sin responder, menos a los mierdas que tengo en el ignore.
El puto título de este hilo de mierda es: fotos de jevifocka, y, sorpresa, jevifocka no solo NO POSTEA UNA MIERDA DE FOTO, sino que no para de upear el hilo con sus mensajes de retrasada escudándose por no subir fotos, al más puro estilo attention whore.
Pero alto! lo peor es que estamos subiéndole al ego a una tía que es espantosa en la vida real y por eso se autorealiza por aquí, eso es lo sangrante.
Te haces un OnlyFans, y les salta el antivirus.

Si me vuelves a citar, te pongo en el ignore, pero no podrás ver mi lista de ignorados porque lo tengo deshabilitado para gentuza.

Ahora, sufre.
[/QUOTE]

No, en el hilo pone que alguien tiene fotos mías y vengo a verlas, pero es que no hay una puta mierda y me río, y me río cuando os metéis cuatro enfermos a divagar. Esto no tiene nada que ver con subir o no egos, es simplemente divertido leeros, es como el subforo de conspiraciones, expectaciom por ver quién suelta la tontería más gorda.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ANTES MUERTA QUE MULTI DE ALGUNO DE VOSOTROS ..
> Ver archivo adjunto 790589
> Ver archivo adjunto 790590



Pero si lo has dicho tu. Así que tienes tantas fotos, porque tú eres nosotros.


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Solo es que te he citado y el travelo se ha dado por aludido. Eso demuestra que sois la misma persona, ramontxoni eres tú, tú eres yo y lo más importante, todos somos bowman



Y Bowman es Pepe la rana.
Eso es la Santísima Trinidad pero multiplicado por cien.
En ese plan "tu hilo" dura hasta las uvas o más,


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuando me citan no dejo citas sin responder, menos a los mierdas que tengo en el ignore.
> El puto título de este hilo de mierda es: fotos de jevifocka, y, sorpresa, jevifocka no solo NO POSTEA UNA MIERDA DE FOTO, sino que no para de upear el hilo con sus mensajes de retrasada escudándose por no subir fotos, al más puro estilo attention whore.
> Pero alto! lo peor es que estamos subiéndole al ego a una tía que es espantosa en la vida real y por eso se autorealiza por aquí, eso es lo sangrante.
> Te haces un OnlyFans, y les salta el antivirus.
> ...



No, en el hilo pone que alguien tiene fotos mías y vengo a verlas, pero es que no hay una puta mierda y me río, y me río cuando os metéis cuatro enfermos a divagar. Esto no tiene nada que ver con subir o no egos, es simplemente divertido leeros, es como el subforo de conspiraciones, expectaciom por ver quién suelta la tontería más gorda.
[/QUOTE]

Al ignore, hijaputa, se acabó lo que se daba


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y Bowman es Pepe la rana.
> Eso es la Santísima Trinidad pero multiplicado por cien.
> En ese plan "tu hilo" dura hasta las uvas o más,



Y medio foro somos nosotros, y todos tenemos fotos de todos, y todos nos denunciamos a nosotros mismos.

Joder, que venga Almodóvar a nutrirse aquí


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nunca



De que crees que hay más posibilidades?
A) Tienes rabo y +50 tacos
B) Estas muy gorda y ya tienes asumido que no vas a poder engañar a ningún hombre medianamente hombre
C) tienes menos de 30, estas bien, nos toreas pensando que somos todos unos viejos verdes pero estas aquí, así que tus sentimientos de superioridad son un delirio, aquí estamos todos por algo


(A mi me gustaría que fuese la C pero posiblemente se rifa un 50/50 entre la A y la B)


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No, en el hilo pone que alguien tiene fotos mías y vengo a verlas, pero es que no hay una puta mierda y me río, y me río cuando os metéis cuatro enfermos a divagar. Esto no tiene nada que ver con subir o no egos, es simplemente divertido leeros, es como el subforo de conspiraciones, expectaciom por ver quién suelta la tontería más gorda.



Al ignore, hijaputa, se acabó lo que se daba
[/QUOTE]
Al fin. Que fácil ha sido


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> De que crees que hay más posibilidades?
> A) Tienes rabo y +50 tacos
> B) Estas muy gorda y ya tienes asumido que no vas a poder engañar a ningún hombre medianamente hombre
> C) tienes menos de 30, estas bien, nos toreas pensando que somos todos unos viejos verdes pero estas aquí, así que tus sentimientos de superioridad son un delirio, aquí estamos todos por algo
> ...



D) no me interesa el sexo, lo considero una perdida de tiempo y algo absurdo. Me gusta estar sola y a mí aire


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y medio foro somos nosotros, y todos tenemos fotos de todos, y todos nos denunciamos a nosotros mismos.
> 
> Joder, que venga Almodóvar a nutrirse aquí



Las novelas de Franz Kafka, son historietas de Tintín, comparado con lo de aquí,


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Las novelas de Franz Kafka, son historietas de Tintín, comparado con lo de aquí,



Parece un guión de la que se avecina


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> D) no me interesa el sexo, lo considero una perdida de tiempo y algo absurdo. Me gusta estar sola y a mí aire



Llegar del curro y que te este esperando tu pompero para escuchar tus cositas y darte un masaje en los pieses te parece una pérdida de tiempo?

Sigo sin creerte, no me creo que digas que el sexo es una pérdida de tiempo y pasarse el día en un foro de esquizofrénicos no.
Simolemte no nos engañas.
Venga saca los trapos sucios, aquí no juzgamos a nadie


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Llegar del curro y que te este esperando tu pompero para escuchar tus cositas y darte un masaje en los pieses te parece una pérdida de tiempo?
> 
> Sigo sin creerte, no me creo que digas que el sexo es una pérdida de tiempo y pasarse el día en un foro de esquizofrénicos no.
> Simolemte no nos engañas.
> Venga saca los trapos sucios, aquí no juzgamos a nadie



A mí al salir de trabajo me gusta beberme una cerveza y pasear al perro. Mis cosas son mías y no las cuento, simplemente soy una persona muy independiente y tranquila a la que le gusta estar a su aire.


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ANTES MUERTA QUE MULTI DE ALGUNO DE VOSOTROS ..
> Ver archivo adjunto 790589
> Ver archivo adjunto 790590





Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Llegar del curro y que te este esperando tu pompero para escuchar tus cositas y darte un masaje en los pieses te parece una pérdida de tiempo?
> 
> Sigo sin creerte, no me creo que digas que el sexo es una pérdida de tiempo y pasarse el día en un foro de esquizofrénicos no.
> Simolemte no nos engañas.
> Venga saca los trapos sucios, aquí no juzgamos a nadie



Os sugiero que la pongáis en el ignore, de verdad, ganareis en higiene mental. 
estas locas del coño horripilantes suelen ser las peores. Mirad como vuelve a darse el pisto y que hablen de ella.

La clave está en:



Permitir el ignore recíprocoSi lo activas, los usuarios que ignores no verán tus mensajes.
Los mensajes de los ignorados están como borrados, Pepe el mierda, downman, el charnego y otros lacras ni me aparecen, ni sus citas.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí al salir de trabajo me gusta beberme una cerveza y pasear al perro. Mis cosas son mías y no las cuento, simplemente soy una persona muy independiente y tranquila a la que le gusta estar a su aire.



Y sustituyes las relaciones sociales con este foro? Permítame que dude de la imagen que estas plasmando con tus mensajes, conozco muy de cerca gente con las características que escribes y a todos les gusta follar y socializar, hay gente que se fatiga rápido socializando y prefieren estar a su bola pero todos, todos, necesitan socializar y emparejarse, el que dice que no es por que no puede.
Sospecho que hay otras razones por las que estas en un foro, y eso haciendo como que me creo la mitad de lo que dices


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Os sugiero que la pongáis en el ignore, de verdad, ganareis en higiene mental.
> estas locas del coño horripilantes suelen ser las peores. Mirad como vuelve a darse el pisto y que hablen de ella.
> 
> La clave está en:
> ...



A mi me gustan las locas, sólo necesitan (aparte de sexo) algo de amor, que las escuchen, aunque luego te den por el culo y por todos los lados, en el fondo casi todos lo único que queremos es sentirnos bien


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y sustituyes las relaciones sociales con este foro? Permítame que dude de la imagen que estas plasmando con tus mensajes, conozco muy de cerca gente con las características que escribes y a todos les gusta follar y socializar, hay gente que se fatiga rápido socializando y prefieren estar a su bola pero todos, todos, necesitan socializar y emparejarse, el que dice que no es por que no puede.
> Sospecho que hay otras razones por las que estas en un foro, y eso haciendo como que me creo la mitad de lo que dices



Eso se cae de maduro. Es normal llegar a esas conclusiones.
El OP se hizo pajas mentales pensando que estaría buena y es un cracko a las 5.
Pero lo más sorprendente es como vuelve y dale perico al torno. Eso no lo hace una tía normal ni harta de grifa.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y sustituyes las relaciones sociales con este foro? Permítame que dude de la imagen que estas plasmando con tus mensajes, conozco muy de cerca gente con las características que escribes y a todos les gusta follar y socializar, hay gente que se fatiga rápido socializando y prefieren estar a su bola pero todos, todos, necesitan socializar y emparejarse, el que dice que no es por que no puede.
> Sospecho que hay otras razones por las que estas en un foro, y eso haciendo como que me creo la mitad de lo que dices



Relaciones sociales tengo, pero cada cual tiene su vida y su trabajo y no quedamos como a los 16 años. Es lo normal.

Yo disfruto bastante el estar sola, me da tiempo a hacer mi cosas y hago lo que me gusta. Cuando estás con gente siempre tienes que ceder y hacer cosas que no te apetecen demasiado. Soy yo la que se retira, no los demás


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> A mi me gustan las locas, sólo necesitan (aparte de sexo) algo de amor, que las escuchen, aunque luego te den por el culo y por todos los lados, en el fondo casi todos lo único que queremos es sentirnos bien



Está no quiere ser escuchada, quiere que le suban el ego durante 100 páginas sin mojarse ni un poco. Eso no puede ser.
Cuando has visto a una mujer de buen ver esconderse así, en los tiempos de las pijicrías y los ONlyfans, que ganan dinero a carretadas enseñando una pantorrilla.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Relaciones sociales tengo, pero cada cual tiene su vida y su trabajo y no quedamos como a los 16 años. Es lo normal.
> 
> Yo disfruto bastante el estar sola, me da tiempo a hacer mi cosas y hago lo que me gusta. Cuando estás con gente siempre tienes que ceder y hacer cosas que no te apetecen demasiado. Soy yo la que se retira, no los demás



Y razón no te falta, pero vuelvo a repetir que si dices que follar es una absoluta pérdida de tiempo, es por que no puedes. Tienes a los movimientos estos rollo MGTOW que van de hombres no dependientes del sexo femenino y luego son todos unos nuncafollistas que escogen ese camino por que no tienen otra opción


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y razón no te falta, pero vuelvo a repetir que si dices que follar es una absoluta pérdida de tiempo, es por que no puedes. Tienes a los movimientos estos rollo MGTOW que van de hombres no dependientes del sexo femenino y luego son todos unos nuncafollistas que escogen ese camino por que no tienen otra opción



Si yo quisiera follar en 5 minutos tendría a alguien en la puerta. Pero es que no me va, no le veo la gracia, es algo muy burdo, muy soez.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Está no quiere ser escuchada, quiere que le suban el ego durante 100 páginas sin mojarse ni un poco. Eso no puede ser.
> Cuando has visto a una mujer de buen ver esconderse así, en los tiempos de las pijicrías y los ONlyfans, que ganan dinero a carretadas enseñando una pantorrilla.



Es que no se si será una mujer de verdad, dice cosas que no encajan, si es mujer tiene que estar mórbida o algo, esa posición de el sexo no sirve para nada es propio de alguien que no puede gozar de ello, y el que es un poco más sensiblon, si no se junta con el sexo opuesto sólo por sexo, lo hace por afecto, que alguien me diga que ambas cosas son una pérdida de tiempo (ojo que realmente nos resta una rendimiento brutal, pero nos gusta, y esto de la paréntesis los sabemos todos) es 100% qué no tiene acceso a ello. Pero de manual.


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Y razón no te falta, pero vuelvo a repetir que si dices que follar es una absoluta pérdida de tiempo, es por que no puedes. Tienes a los movimientos estos rollo MGTOW que van de hombres no dependientes del sexo femenino y luego son todos unos nuncafollistas que escogen ese camino por que no tienen otra opción



Hay un tal Azog el pajeador, que lame los pasos del travelo enfermo PROWARIO y ahora sales tú con un rollo infantil e inmaduro de un talante parecido hacia mi MULTI Jevitronka.
El otro día te dije "Amisimecaesbien", pero voy a cambiar de opinión y adoptar tu "nick" literal.
A ver si será verdad que tienes 72 años.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si yo quisiera follar en 5 minutos tendría a alguien en la puerta. Pero es que no me va, no le veo la gracia, es algo muy burdo, muy soez.



Esa se la cuelas a un virgen. La gente normal sabemos lo que hay, bfbf y ahora con eso de "en 5 minutos follo si quiero"...

Es que jode encaja todo con alguien que no tiene acceso a ello. Lo siento pero es la conclusión que sacó de lo que te veo escribir, creo que lo estoy exponiendo bien claro


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Hay un tal Azog el pajeador, que lame los pasos del travelo enfermo PROWARIO y ahora sales tú con un rollo infantil e inmaduro de un talante parecido hacia mi MULTI Jevitronka.
> El otro día te dije "Amisimecaesbien", pero voy a cambiar de opinión y adoptar tu "nick" literal.
> A ver si será verdad que tienes 72 años.



Es que normalmente un forero tiene varias cuentas, en este caso varios foreros tienen una misma cuenta, de ahí las incoherencias. Porcierto buenos pastillones escuchado la húngara vs masia


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Esa se la cuelas a un virgen. La gente normal sabemos lo que hay, bfbf y ahora con eso de "en 5 minutos follo si quiero"...
> 
> Es que jode encaja todo con alguien que no tiene acceso a ello. Lo siento pero es la conclusión que sacó de lo que te veo escribir, creo que lo estoy exponiendo bien claro



Si yo lo que quiero es que no me lo propongan, por lo que no doy ninguna señal de estar receptiva sexualmente. Sencillamente no quiero, no me gusta. Por eso estoy tan cómoda en este sitio: un cuarto me odia por ser tía, el otro cuarto no se atrevería a dirigirme la palabra por lo mismo, el otro cuarto son follamodelos y el otro cuarto mujeres.


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Es que no se si será una mujer de verdad, dice cosas que no encajan, si es mujer tiene que estar mórbida o algo, esa posición de el sexo no sirve para nada es propio de alguien que no puede gozar de ello, y el que es un poco más sensiblon, si no se junta con el sexo opuesto sólo por sexo, lo hace por afecto, que alguien me diga que ambas cosas son una pérdida de tiempo (ojo que realmente nos resta una rendimiento brutal, pero nos gusta, y esto de la paréntesis los sabemos todos) es 100% qué no tiene acceso a ello. Pero de manual.



cuidado con el charnego:
"
ahora sales tú con un rollo infantil e inmaduro de un talante parecido hacia mi MULTI Jevitronka.
El otro día te dije "Amisimecaesbien", pero voy a cambiar de opinión y adoptar tu "nick" literal.
A ver si será verdad que tienes 72 años. "

Este subnormal va de digno y ha estado enganchado a todo el puto hilo como una lapa.

dejemos que esta mierda de hilo se caiga por su propio peso, y con los basurientos jevifocka, pepe el subnormal, el charnego masia y harley el flanders


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si yo lo que quiero es que no me lo propongan, por lo que no doy ninguna señal de estar receptiva sexualmente. Sencillamente no quiero, no me gusta. Por eso estoy tan cómoda en este sitio: un cuarto me odia por ser tía, el otro cuarto no se atrevería a dirigirme la palabra por lo mismo, el otro cuarto son follamodelos y el otro cuarto mujeres.



Que edad tienes?


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Es que normalmente un forero tiene varias cuentas, en este caso varios foreros tienen una misma cuenta, de ahí las incoherencias. Porcierto buenos pastillones escuchado la húngara vs masia



Pastillones???? húngara????
A esa hora tengo la batería baja y no lo pillo.
Al amanecer a lo mejor lo veo más claro, digo a lo mejor.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Que edad tienes?



Cada vez más


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Que edad tienes?



ponle esta foto, a ver que tal


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pastillones???? húngara????
> A esa hora tengo la batería baja y no lo pillo.
> Al amanecer a lo mejor lo veo más claro, digo a lo mejor.



A amanecer otro par de Netflix y a kelo a "sopar" a 220 con el fordfocus


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cada vez más



Va venga mojate, aunquesea por pv, tengo cursiodiad


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Va venga mojate, aunquesea por pv, tengo cursiodiad



La edad suficiente para saber que alguien que hace tantas preguntas no quiere nada bueno


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> ponle esta foto, a ver que tal



No Es por meterme con jevittonk pero esa de la foto Probablemte tenga un discurso parecido sobre el sexo y el amor


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> A amanecer otro par de Netflix y a kelo a "sopar" a 220 con el fordfocus



Pásame algo de "eso" que estás tomando no seas rácano,


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> No Es por meterme con jevittonk pero esa de la foto Probablemte tenga un discurso parecido sobre el sexo y el amor



se sentirá interpelada, y dolida porque se verá reflejada.
debe estar muy cerca de este tipo


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La edad suficiente para saber que alguien que hace tantas preguntas no quiere nada bueno



Mi abuela decía que quien pregunta saber quiere
Ya e sido transparente quiero hacerte masajes en los pieses cuando vengas del curro
Vaa daa juego hombree, entre 25 y 40 puede ser?


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pásame algo de "eso" que estás tomando no seas rácano,



En masía lo tienes! Eso Y más


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Mi abuela decía que quien pregunta saber quiere
> Ya e sido transparente quiero hacerte masajes en los pieses cuando vengas del curro
> Vaa daa juego hombree, entre 25 y 40 puede ser?



Yo también, no quiero que me los hagas


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> En masía lo tienes! Eso Y más



A- Eres tonto???
B- Te haces el tonto???
No hay "C"


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> A- Eres tonto???
> B- Te haces el tonto???
> No hay "C"



M


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo también, no quiero que me los hagas



Me estás dejando sin nada de donde rascar, ya que no me quieres decir tu edad, me dices tú peso? Preferencia religiosa? Estado civil? Salario anual? Signo del zodiaco? Vives en un bajo? Del 1 al 10 como de atractiva te consideras? Alguna vez te han echo un masaje en los pieses? Tocas algún instrumento? Lecturas anuales? Preferencia ideológica?(espero que no seas marxista) que opinas de Telecinco? Del fútbol? Te interesa la geopolítica? Sabes lo que es un 38? Que talla de zapatillas gastas? Tu perro es un perro o es una mata ratones reeducado? Te consideras pija? Choni? Casual? Consumes Alguna droga aparte de la cerveza? Tu avatar es foto tuya? Tu mano esa tan finita es la de la derecha?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Me estás dejando sin nada de donde rascar, ya que no me quieres decir tu edad, me dices tú peso?



Tienes que rascar mucho, son muchos kilos de grasa


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tienes que rascar mucho, son muchos kilos de grasa



Mensaje editado con mucho de donde rascar javitronka


----------



## adal86 (29 Sep 2021)

Bueh, ¿esto qué mierda es? Un hilo de 117 paginazas donde se anuncian las fotos de una forera, que por lo demás no tiene nada de especial sino el mero hecho de tener coño...

Esto es el culto al chocho y lo demás es tontería


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Mensaje editado con mucho de donde rascar javitronka



Yo me marcho a la cama, que me caigo de sueño


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo me marcho a la cama, que me caigo de sueño



Que sueñes con los angelitos


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Bueh, ¿esto qué mierda es? Un hilo de 117 paginazas donde se anuncian las fotos de una forera, que por lo demás no tiene nada de especial sino el mero hecho de tener coño...
> 
> Esto es el culto al chocho y lo demás es tontería








NSFW - Fotos REALES de Jevitronka


Como el hilo de havaskal directamente pone fotos falsas de javitronka, después de un arduo trabajo de investigación, me he propuesto publicar sus fotos reales para que la admiréis en toda su gloria VERDADERA Ambicionen




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> ponle esta foto, a ver que tal



jojojojojojojoj


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jojojojojojojoj



HOLAAA!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si yo quisiera follar en 5 minutos tendría a alguien en la puerta. Pero es que no me va, no le veo la gracia, es algo muy burdo, muy soez.



 quien te va a querer follar a tí focamonje siendo para colmo machorro travolo y feo? te vuelvo a poner lo que me cuentan de ti en privado los foreros? jajajja


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> HOLAAA!!



hola mi petirojo de galicia... muaccss mi amiguito


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No, en el hilo pone que alguien tiene fotos mías y vengo a verlas, pero es que no hay una puta mierda y me río, y me río cuando os metéis cuatro enfermos a divagar. Esto no tiene nada que ver con subir o no egos, es simplemente divertido leeros, es como el subforo de conspiraciones, expectaciom por ver quién suelta la tontería más gorda.



Al ignore, hijaputa, se acabó lo que se daba
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> hola mi petirojo de galicia... muaccss mi amiguito


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> quien te va a querer follar a tí focamonje siendo para colmo machorro travolo y feo? te vuelvo a poner lo que me cuentan de ti en privado los foreros? jajajja



Quién sabe, hay gente para todo. Ella tiene su público, eso no lo dudes.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Quién sabe, hay gente para todo. Ella tiene su público, eso no lo dudes.



algún enfermo mental , porque hay que tener ganas de meterle ficha a un travolo machorro feo y enajenado mental.. es un orco por dentro y fuera de la misma envergadura ( floja en los susodichos) de hargay downman y sus multis.. lo que le pasa es que me envidia por todo.. nunca podrá ser cómo yo y la envidia le corroe a él y su grupo de maricones, y voy a decir una cosa : el que la define tiene cierto estilo conocido de un maricón que me tiene ganas y creo que ahora le toca el turno a jevitonto, ya que conmigo se ha tenido que dar por vencido,.ese estilo del ignore y tal.. me es muy sospechoso sabes a quien me refiero no? si si el anciano calvo..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



no es por nada pero el pajaro es más guapo achuchable y adorable.. jajajaj


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> algún enfermo mental , porque hay que tener ganas de meterle ficha a un travolo machorro feo y enajenado mental.. es un orco por dentro y fuera de la misma envergadura ( floja en los susodichos) de hargay downman y sus multis.. lo que le pasa es que me envidia por todo.. nunca podrá ser cómo yo y la envidia le corroe a él y su grupo de maricones, y voy a decir una cosa : el que la define tiene cierto estilo conocido de un maricón que me tiene ganas y creo que ahora le toca el turno a jevitonto, ya que conmigo se ha tenido que dar por vencido,.ese estilo del ignore y tal.. me es muy sospechoso sabes a quien me refiero no? si si el anciano calvo..



Hay muchas parafilias, eso es todo un mundo.

Sigues siendo mi gata salvaje.


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Mi abuela decía que quien pregunta saber quiere
> Ya e sido transparente quiero hacerte masajes en los pieses cuando vengas del curro
> Vaa daa juego hombree, entre 25 y 40 puede ser?



A ver si te enteras de una vez que ya veo que no te haces el tonto, es que LO ERES.
Jevitronka es MULTI MIO y Bowman tambien es MULTI MIO y para ello están los CSI del travelo PROWARIO que son irrefutables y no admiten duda ninguna y con todo tipo de documentación.
Pregúntale y te lo confirmará por si dudas
POR TANTO DÉJAME EN PAZ y no te interesa PARA NADA mi vida sexual, mi peso, mi edad, mis pies y mi estado.
Como hombre me gusta mucho comer chochos y cuantos más me como, más hambre de seguir comiendo tengo.
Vete con Ratona 001 y a ver si te lias con ella y que te cuente sus estreñimientos y sus mierdas y a lo mejor te hace caso que la pobre anda algo sola.
A ese paso, te vas a quedar más IGNORADO que la escobilla de un W.C. en un piso de estudiantes y tienes una cuenta demasiado pompera para ir dando la turra con tus sandeces.
Mejor que te largues y deja en paz a MIS MULTIS.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> quien te va a querer follar a tí focamonje siendo para colmo machorro travolo y feo? te vuelvo a poner lo que me cuentan de ti en privado los foreros? jajajja



Pero si precisamente hago todo lo posible porque así sea. No son ellos, soy yo.

A los mismos foreros con los que supuestamente hablo y me han visto por privado teniendo cerrada la bandeja de privados? Venga


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> algún enfermo mental , porque hay que tener ganas de meterle ficha a un travolo machorro feo y enajenado mental.. es un orco por dentro y fuera de la misma envergadura ( floja en los susodichos) de hargay downman y sus multis.. lo que le pasa es que me envidia por todo.. nunca podrá ser cómo yo y la envidia le corroe a él y su grupo de maricones, y voy a decir una cosa : el que la define tiene cierto estilo conocido de un maricón que me tiene ganas y creo que ahora le toca el turno a jevitonto, ya que conmigo se ha tenido que dar por vencido,.ese estilo del ignore y tal.. me es muy sospechoso sabes a quien me refiero no? si si el anciano calvo..



Como que no? puedo cocinar setas y tener redes sociales. Pero lo que no puedo ser es un tío de Boy recopilando fotos 24 horas al día de gente al azar para ponerlas en foros y montarme películas, ahí tienes razón.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> A ver si te enteras de una vez que ya veo que no te haces el tonto, es que LO ERES.
> Jevitronka es MULTI MIO y Bowman tambien es MULTI MIO y para ello están los CSI del travelo PROWARIO que son irrefutables y no admiten duda ninguna y con todo tipo de documentación.
> Pregúntale y te lo confirmará por si dudas
> POR TANTO DÉJAME EN PAZ y no te interesa PARA NADA mi vida sexual, mi peso, mi edad, mis pies y mi estado.
> ...



Si quieres que deje en paz a tus multis se va a quedar solo, recuerda que todo el foro somos nosotros


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si quieres que deje en paz a tus multis se va a quedar solo, recuerda que todo el foro somos nosotros



Coño multi, que haces dando coba a mis ignores en horario de curro?.
El hilo no da más de si, al gordaco de Bot y a Can Cagaus se ha sumado un deficiente mental que parece tener 12 años.


----------



## chainsaw man (29 Sep 2021)

Pero quieres hacer el favor de subir ya una foto tuya mostrando el buyate?!!

Casi 120 paginas y ni una misera foto, aunque sea de los callos del pie, me estas defraundando muy mucho....

Lei que te va bien y con curro, me alegro por ti, y no seas egoista y comparte alguna foto y nos alegras a nosotros tambien jajaj

Cuidate y saludos


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Pero quieres hacer el favor de subir ya una foto tuya mostrando el buyate?!!
> 
> Casi 120 paginas y ni una misera foto, aunque sea de los callos del pie, me estas defraundando muy mucho....
> 
> ...



Si el hilo se trata de a ver si pico y lo hago, pero son como niños del cole


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Pero quieres hacer el favor de subir ya una foto tuya mostrando el buyate?!!
> 
> Casi 120 paginas y ni una misera foto, aunque sea de los callos del pie, me estas defraundando muy mucho....
> 
> ...



Jevitronka es multi mio, y lo ha dicho el travelo PROWARIO CERDO FECAL Toni Agut Suarez o sea que VA A MISA y por tanto antes de ver una foto mia, es más fácil que las ranas crien pelo.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Coño multi, que haces dando coba a mis ignores en horario de curro?.
> El hilo no da más de si, al gordaco de Bot y a Can Cagaus se ha sumado un deficiente mental que parece tener 12 años.



Coloque en media hora entro yo,.déjame disfrutar un poco


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coloque en media hora entro yo,.déjame disfrutar un poco



Ahh coño que haces turno de tarde, estaba Kung Fúndido.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> A ver si te enteras de una vez que ya veo que no te haces el tonto, es que LO ERES.
> Jevitronka es MULTI MIO y Bowman tambien es MULTI MIO y para ello están los CSI del travelo PROWARIO que son irrefutables y no admiten duda ninguna y con todo tipo de documentación.
> Pregúntale y te lo confirmará por si dudas
> POR TANTO DÉJAME EN PAZ y no te interesa PARA NADA mi vida sexual, mi peso, mi edad, mis pies y mi estado.
> ...



Hablas contigo mismo utilizando dos cuentas en un foro? Pero que lecciones tienes que venir a dar tu? Jajaja y por que no me cuentas eso por tu otra cuenta ? 
Me cagó en tus muertos más recientes, utilizó sus ataúdes como cajón flamenco, tu putos muertos y tu puta madre


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Hablas contigo mismo utilizando dos cuentas en un foro? Pero que lecciones tienes que venir a dar tu? Jajaja y por que no me cuentas eso por tu otra cuenta ?
> Me cagó en tus muertos más recientes, utilizó sus ataúdes como cajón flamenco, tu putos muertos y tu puta madre



Si un planchabragas de una tia buena ya es un planchabragas, que cojones es un planchabragas de una tia fea a rabiar? No se quieren ni un poco


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si un planchabragas de una tia buena ya es un planchabragas, que cojones es un planchabragas de una tia fea a rabiar? No se quieren ni un poco



Tu padre


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Tu padre



No estaba hablando de ti, fosil.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Me cagó en vuestros muertos (menos en los de jevitronka) os ponía la cabeza a rebotar contra el suelo echando ostias


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Me cagó en vuestros muertos (menos en los de jevitronka) os ponía la cabeza a rebotar contra el suelo echando ostias



Pagaria por ver un video porno amateur de un viejo de 70 años con una derroida obesa morbida de 50 años. Cine kinki en estado puro


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No estaba hablando de ti, fosil.



Los 70 son los nuevos 30, así que nose que coño dices.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Pagaria por ver un video porno amateur de un viejo de 70 años con una derroida obesa morbida de 50 años. Cine kinki en estado puro



Ya se nota que a ti te gusta mirar payaso


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Los 70 son los nuevos 30, así que nose que coño dices.



Te vas a morir virgen, 4 telediarios


----------



## AssGaper (29 Sep 2021)

Menudo pestazo a fluidos de viejo y sudor a gorda que tiene hacer ese puto lugar.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Te vas a morir virgen, 4 telediarios



Hijo de puta! Si te descuidas el virgen eres tú! Yo en la eso (no egb) ya me follaba a las guarras de turno, idiota, te habro la cara de una


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Te vas a morir virgen, 4 telediarios



Inútil, 4 telediarios duras tu fuera de aquí, payaso, me cago en la puta de tu madre Y el borracho de tu padre


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Inútil, 4 telediarios duras tu fuera de aquí, payaso, me cago en la puta de tu madre Y el borracho de tu padre



y dónde están tus viejos inútil?     
Muérete agonizante y sollozante


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Hijo de puta! Si te descuidas el virgen eres tú! Yo en la eso (no egb) ya me follaba a las guarras de turno, idiota, te habro la cara de una



Me rio en tu puta cara de beta viejuno. Te has delatado tú solo en todo el hilo buscando atención. Perdedores patéticos tironucable calvivaenterrables


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me rio en tu puta cara de beta viejuno. Te has delatado tú solo en todo el hilo buscando atención. Perdedores patéticos tironucable calvivaenterrables



Payaso y tu que coño haces aquí? Fijo que tienes un bmw y pesas 90 kilos, lo que hay que leer


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me rio en tu puta cara de beta viejuno. Te has delatado tú solo en todo el hilo buscando atención. Perdedores patéticos tironucable calvivaenterrables



Tienes la misma capacidad de análisis que un mono brasileño, puta


----------



## Nomecaesbien (29 Sep 2021)

Jajajaja ma metido en el ignore el mierdas este, cagao


----------



## chainsaw man (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si el hilo se trata de a ver si pico y lo hago, pero son como niños del cole



Ya lo se, y tambien que picas aposta por divertirte un rato, en el fondo podrias hacer lo mismo que haces aqui en una app pero no seria tan divertido por la razon de que las conversaciones o hilos entre 2 se acaban muy rapido, pero cuando pueden participar mas se pueden alargar todo lo que tu quieras como creo que se da con este hilo.


----------



## chainsaw man (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Jevitronka es multi mio, y lo ha dicho el travelo PROWARIO CERDO FECAL Toni Agut Suarez o sea que VA A MISA y por tanto antes de ver una foto mia, es más fácil que las ranas crien pelo.



La conozco algo y se que no es multi de nadie... la pico al igual que hace ella en el foro, una forma de saludar como otra cualquiera.


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> La conozco algo y se que no es multi de nadie... la pico al igual que hace ella en el foro, una forma de saludar como otra cualquiera.



Si, si, pero es fea en la vida real. Y no es coña.
Estáis haciendo chupipandi con un cracko verdadero. ¿Para eso os registráis en un foro? SI fuera guapa, otro gallo cantaría


----------



## chainsaw man (29 Sep 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si, si, pero es fea en la vida real. Y no es coña.
> Estáis haciendo chupipandi con un cracko verdadero. ¿Para eso os registráis en un foro? SI fuera guapa, otro gallo cantaría



La belleza es una cualidad subjetiva... la que a ti te parece guapa a mi me puede parecer fea y viceversa, asi que tampoco entiendo mucho tu argumento para registrarse o no en un foro.


----------



## Can Pistraus (29 Sep 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> La belleza es una cualidad subjetiva... la que a ti te parece guapa a mi me puede parecer fea y viceversa, asi que tampoco entiendo mucho tu argumento para registrarse o no en un foro.



La tipa es fea de verdad. Es tu problema si crees que es guapa y que te renta hacer chupipandi. Allá tú.
Soy Calopez y baneo a toda tia que no suba fotos y no hace más que publicar mierda.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Que peste hay aquí a culo meado de viejo y sudor rancio de foca travelo. El pederastas con sus multis y la travelo con los suyos ME CAGO EN SUS MUERTOS PROFANADOS Y EN LOS DEL PLANCHACALZONES DE MECAEMAL


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que peste hay aquí a sudor rancio de foca travelo.



Duchate fanegas.

Pon "mi" foto para que pueda reirme en tu puta cara foca traveloide.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Duchate fanegas.
> 
> Pon "mi" foto para que pueda reirme en tu puta cara foca traveloide.



Jevitonto porque vienés raudo y veloz puto anciano derroido? Comeme el coño pero ojo dentro de 3 semanas ya te avisare así rejuveneces y catas sangre aria MARICÓN!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

La voz del welo Calvo maricón y derroido de Pepe el rano downman. Jjooooojjjjj Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jevitonto porque vienés raudo y veloz puto anciano derroido? Comeme el coño pero ojo dentro de 3 semanas ya te avisare así rejuveneces y catas sangre aria MARICÓN!



Estas tan trastornado que no sabes ni con quien hablas y eso ha sido tu perdición foca traveloide. 

TODOS SE RIEN DE TI Y DE TU POCO INTELIGENCIA. Pon "mi" dosier para poder descojonarme de tu otra noche más.....

@Can Pistraus te he cagado en toda la boca, que no se te olvide cagón cobarde de mierda. Rastrea mi IP PAYASO


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Estas tan trastornado que no sabes ni con quien hablas y eso ha sido tu perdición foca traveloide.
> 
> TODOS SE RIEN DE TI Y DE TU POCO INTELIGENCIA. Pon "mi" dosier para poder descojonarme de tu otra noche más.....
> 
> @Can Pistraus te he cagado en toda la boca, que no se te olvide cagón cobarde de mierda. Rastrea mi IP PAYASO



Awelito dime tú... Jjooooojjjjj me cago en tus muertos pronto te reunes con ellos Vejestorio Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Awelito dime tú... Jjooooojjjjj me cago en tus muertos pronto te reunes con ellos Vejestorio Vocaroo | Online voice recorder



PUTO TRAVELOIDE FANEGAS no das ni una. No sabes distinguir a las personas por sus forma de escribir y vas a hacer CSI por internet. 

Sacar el dossier que me has echo que me quiero reir de tu evidente retraso.

Tu otro amiguito el retrasado de Forogold ha cantado sobre ti, no tienes ni amigos. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> PUTO TRAVELOIDE FANEGAS no das ni una. No sabes distinguir a las personas por sus forma de escribir y vas a hacer CSI por internet.
> 
> Sacar el dossier que me has echo que me quiero reir de tu evidente retraso.
> 
> Tu otro amiguito el retrasado de Forogold ha cantado sobre ti, no tienes ni amigos. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Mi amigo fofogordo está aquí dándoos cera.. No voy a decir quien es... El multi suplantando que sois algún hijo de puta, de la chusmi pandilla es quien te ha podido decir semejante farsa , puto maricón que eres un puto maricón


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Mi amigo fofogordo está aquí dándoos cera.. No voy a decir quien es... El multi suplantando que sois algún hijo de puta, de la chusmi pandilla es quien te ha podido decir semejante farsa , puto maricón que eres un puto maricón




No vas a decir por que no lo sabes. TU PUTA VIDA ES UN PURO INVENT. 

No te das cuenta que solo causas risas entre la gente y tristeza entre tus seres queridos.... A la pobre hermanita ya la consuela la ranita. 

Saca esos dossieres que tienes de la gente que no sabes distinguir a una persona de otra GORDO TRAVELOIDE, saca esos dosieres que tienes de la gente GORDO TRAVELOIDE, sacalos te reto.... Dossieres de medio foro como vas fardando GORDO TRAVELOIDE.

PURO INVENT


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Aquí salis la chusmi pandilla pederasta : aquí os da cera hijos de puta! @Pepe la rana @masia @El tuerto Bowman @HARLEY66 @Jevitronka @Policía Pérez @asramlazar @Zira @AnticriminaƖ etc etc etc.. Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Sep 2021)

PERO QUE MIERDAS SACAS? Lo primero que encuentras por internet? Saca los dossieres que tiene de los foreros y dejate de INVENT 

GORDO TRAVELOIDE te hemos pillado no tienes nada de nada, solo tonterias que recoges de internet sin pies ni cabeza. Son voces diferentes GORDO TRAVELOIDE


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Aquí salis la chusmi pandilla pederasta : aquí os da cera hijos de puta! @Pepe la rana @masia @El tuerto Bowman @HARLEY66 @Jevitronka @Policía Pérez @asramlazar @Zira @AnticriminaƖ etc etc etc.. Vocaroo | Online voice recorder



Ya sabes que eres mi MUÑECA HINCHABLE y que te saco del armario cuando me apetece reirme de ti y tu oligofrenia.
Cuantas dioptrías tienes en los ojos, para escribir siempre con letras grandes???
Eres casi cegato por ser gordo y diabético???
Te falta mucho para ir a vender cupones de la ONCE y usar bastón blanco???,


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Aquí salis la chusmi pandilla pederasta : aquí os da cera hijos de puta! @Pepe la rana @masia @El tuerto Bowman @HARLEY66 @Jevitronka @Policía Pérez @asramlazar @Zira @AnticriminaƖ etc etc etc.. Vocaroo | Online voice recorder



Pero que es esto, el consultorio de la señorita pepis?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Ya lo se, y tambien que picas aposta por divertirte un rato, en el fondo podrias hacer lo mismo que haces aqui en una app pero no seria tan divertido por la razon de que las conversaciones o hilos entre 2 se acaban muy rapido, pero cuando pueden participar mas se pueden alargar todo lo que tu quieras como creo que se da con este hilo.



Como me conoces, pájaro


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> La conozco algo y se que no es multi de nadie... la pico al igual que hace ella en el foro, una forma de saludar como otra cualquiera.



Eres tú quien me ha pasado mis fotos a ramontxoni?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jevitonto porque vienés raudo y veloz puto anciano derroido? Comeme el coño pero ojo dentro de 3 semanas ya te avisare así rejuveneces y catas sangre aria MARICÓN!



Ya he esperado un año y pico a los Geos en mi puerta, esto es como Pedro y el lobo


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> No vas a decir por que no lo sabes. TU PUTA VIDA ES UN PURO INVENT.
> 
> No te das cuenta que solo causas risas entre la gente y tristeza entre tus seres queridos.... A la pobre hermanita ya la consuela la ranita.
> 
> ...



Pero si tú eres yo y Bowman y varios más, entonces la hermanita Úrsula Agut, estará con uno solo o acaso será un bukake ???
Que le dirá a su hermano Toni el travelo???
A veces no me aclaro
Y tú que opinas???


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Ya sabes que eres mi MUÑECA HINCHABLE y que te saco del armario cuando me apetece reirme de ti y tu oligofrenia.
> Cuantas dioptrías tienes en los ojos, para escribir siempre con letras grandes???
> Eres casi cegato por ser gordo y diabético???
> Te falta mucho para ir a vender cupones de la ONCE y usar bastón blanco???,



 traga perro putoooo ...


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> traga perro putoooo ...
> Ver archivo adjunto 791467



Que hay de ese privado que me has mandado diciendo que tu amigo el niñato "ex-forocarros" se ha cabreado con otro muy mayor que hace muchas preguntas???
Cuéntalo, y no te cortes Toni Agut,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Que hay de ese privado que me has mandado diciendo que tu amigo el niñato "ex-forocarros" se ha cabreado con otro muy mayor que hace muchas preguntas???
> Cuéntalo, y no te cortes Toni Agut,



deja de drogarte ni soy toni ni te mando privados puto maricón pederasta


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> deja de dorgarte ni soy toni ni te mando privados puto maricón pederasta



Yo no me "dorgo", eso tú que como borracho que eres ves "multis borrosos" por todas partes.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Yo no me "dorgo", eso tú que como borracho que eres ves "multis borrosos" por todas partes.



Hablas con tu muñeco hinchable Toni?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hablas con tu muñeco hinchable Toni?
> Ver archivo adjunto 791496



Tiene cara de chino,como sus cuentos


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Que hay de ese privado que me has mandado diciendo que tu amigo el niñato "ex-forocarros" se ha cabreado con otro muy mayor que hace muchas preguntas???
> Cuéntalo, y no te cortes Toni Agut,



Toni Manospeludas te manda privados pidiendo secso ????
Quefuertequefuertequefuerteeeeee


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Toni Manospeludas te manda privados pidiendo secso ????
> Quefuertequefuertequefuerteeeeee



Es molt fort tú.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Es molt fort tú.



Pero si todo se trata de eso. Ha querido hacerte tras tras por detrás y tú no te has dejado, así que se cabrea


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si todo se trata de eso. Ha querido hacerte tras tras por detrás y tú no te has dejado, así que se cabrea



No es mi tipo, y menos desde que vi este antebrazo pancetoso de entre 20 y 30 kilos, imagino el resto y me baja la libido a ras de suelo.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No es mi tipo, y menos desde que vi este antebrazo pancetoso de entre 20 y 30 kilos, imagino el resto y me baja la libido a ras de suelo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 791500



Tiene un picotazo de la jeriguilla


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si todo se trata de eso. Ha querido hacerte tras tras por detrás y tú no te has dejado, así que se cabrea



En tu ausencia, "tu amigo" el masajista, le ha dado un brote tipo "Toniagudesco" y se ha puesto tonto conmigo y el niñato "Pistroncho".
Están compartiendo "congelador",


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tiene un picotazo de la jeriguilla



Y va diciendo que soy yo, el que me "dorgo"
Pá mear y no echar gota.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tiene un picotazo de la jeriguilla





Aquí también tiene un picotazo de afeitarse los pelos del pecho.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 791515
> 
> Aquí también tiene un picotazo de afeitarse los pelos del pecho.



Es como Antonio flores


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Parece que se ha ido de "cruising" o a vigilar a su madre en el polígono.


----------



## chainsaw man (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eres tú quien me ha pasado mis fotos a ramontxoni?



La verdad que no se si te refieres al pro-aria, bowman o quien?, la mayoria al final los acabo metiendo en el ignore por pesaos...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Parece que se ha ido de "cruising" o a vigilar a su madre en el polígono.



Debe estar ejerciendo, no olvidemos que tiene un canal donde ejerce de ama, amo en este caso.


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Debe estar ejerciendo, no olvidemos que tiene un canal donde ejerce de ama, amo en este caso.



a las 23h apagan la wifi en el frenopático


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

downman te veo nervioso.. no entro aquí todo el rato, estoy ligando en telegram.. deja de hacer el subnormal que voy a quedar mañana con un separado de 44 calvo, bueno afeitado que está de moda.. pero buena persona no cómo tú vejestorio apestoso..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> La verdad que no se si te refieres al pro-aria, bowman o quien?, la mayoria al final los acabo metiendo en el ignore por pesaos...



Al travelo, que dice que tiene fotos mías y de todo dios


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> a las 23h apagan la wifi en el frenopático



Pues el gordaco debe tener tarifa de datos, se pasa 24 x 7 en el foro, no tiene vida fuera de aquí.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Al travelo, que dice que tiene fotos mías y de todo dios



Y es cierto, mias tiene fotos de hasta 4 hombres diferentes.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Los maricones nerviosos porque no les haga casito y entre tanto yo por Telegram ligando... Jjooooojjjjj


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Los maricones nerviosos porque no les haga casito y entre tanto yo por Telegram ligando... Jjooooojjjjj
> Ver archivo adjunto 791551



Luego nos enseñas la polla


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Luego nos enseñas la polla



como te enseñe lo que me está escribiendo revientas de celos y envidia..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> como te enseñe lo que me está escribiendo revientas de celos y envidia..



No me gustan los pajilleros, todo para ti


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me gustan los pajilleros, todo para ti



este va muy embalado pero que muchooooo no no le he enseñado nada pero ya va a quedar conmigo ..


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> este va muy embalado pero que muchooooo no no le he enseñado nada pero ya va a quedar conmigo ..



Cuidado, no sea un multi nuestro


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> downman te veo nervioso.. no entro aquí todo el rato, estoy ligando en telegram.. deja de hacer el subnormal que voy a quedar mañana con un separado de 44 calvo, bueno afeitado que está de moda.. pero buena persona no cómo tú vejestorio apestoso..



No te olvides el Hemoal, como "pasivo" que eres, que los separados empotran mucho, 
Que desilusión se va a llevar al ver que no sirves de "activo".
Que le vamos a hacer,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

buuufff va en serioooo,, miedito dá.. éste me f.. alli mismo, jajaja


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuidado, no sea un multi nuestro



no no lo es, porque lo conoci en una app que apenas nadie conoce.. sólo para solteros separados divorciados no quiero casados, quiero uno sólo para mí y me dedique tiempo , aqui sólo habéis maricones asi que ningún problema.. jjiji ves que bien?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

músico..


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> buuufff va en serioooo,, miedito dá.. éste me f.. alli mismo, jajaja



Y mientras le sujetas el perro y el bastón...........................


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no no lo es, porque lo conoci en una app que apenas nadie conoce.. sólo para solteros separados divorciados no quiero casados, quiero uno sólo para mí y me dedique tiempo , aqui sólo habéis maricones asi que ningún problema.. jjiji ves que bien?



Joder, ojalá lo encuentres, así te mueves de aquí y dejas de darnos el coñazo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, ojalá lo encuentres, así te mueves de aquí y dejas de darnos el coñazo



preparados ? que va la cosa fuerte heavy también jajaja me tronchooo


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> preparados ? que va la cosa fuerte heavy también jajaja me tronchooo



Ya te ha enseñado la polla?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Lol...


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Lol...
> Ver archivo adjunto 791568
> Ver archivo adjunto 791569
> Ver archivo adjunto 791570



Ah, es gitano


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya te ha enseñado la polla?



Es el negro del "guassap" por eso le da miedito,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y mientras le sujetas el perro y el bastón...........................



a éste le va la marcha no cómo a vosotros que ya no se os empina ni con cialis ni con una grua.. maricones que sñolo os sirve para mear..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ah, es gitano



no, es pallo


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es el negro del "guassap" por eso le da miedito,



Que más da, si luego nos la va a enseñar como si fuera un puto triunfo que degenerados te enseñen el nepe


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

la prueba de fuego audio.. jojo asi sabré si sois alguno de vosotros.. jiji por si las moscas..


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no, es pallo



Solo un gitano llamaría a alguien pallo. El gitano eres tu


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> la prueba de fuego audio.. jojo asi sabré si sosi alguno de vosotros.. jiji po rsi las moscas..



Pero no dices que la app es poco conocida?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

tic tac tic taccc m elo está grabando.. aaaiiii que nerviooossss


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Solo un gitano llamaría a alguien pallo. El gitano eres tu



jajajajajajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajaja me meooooooooooooooooooo, NO NO, ES QUE LOS CONOZCO Y SÉ HASTA CÓMO HABLAN LOS IMITO Y SE MONDAN..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

QUE VOZ TAN BONITAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! NO NO ES NINGUNO DE VOSOTROS GRACIAS A DIOSSSSSSSSSSSSS ! YA LA VOZ PONE! UUUUUIII


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> tic tac tic taccc m elo está grabando.. aaaiiii que nerviooossss



Luego nos lo cuentas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

JODERRRRRRRRRRRRRR ESTE ME DESMONTA!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

SI OS SUBO EL AUDIO OS MORIS DE LA ENVIDIA..


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jajajajajajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajaja me meooooooooooooooooooo, NO NO, ES QUE LOS CONOZCO Y SÉ HASTA CÓMO HABLAN LOS IMITO Y SE MONDAN..



Claro, te encuentras todos los días la fragoneta pasando por el polígono donde te prostuyes. El roce hace el cariño


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SI OS SUBO EL AUDIO OS MORIS DE LA ENVIDIA..



Como sea igual que los otros que subes nos vamos a morir de risa


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no dices que la app es poco conocida?



SI ES POCO CONOCIDA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

JJAAAAJJAA QUIERE SABOREARME Y QUIERE SABORARME... AJÁ YA ME HA QUEDADO CLARO ILLO, JAJJAJAJ AA


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SI ES POCO CONOCIDA



Entonces todo internet es nuestro multi


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JJAAAAJJAA QUIERE SABOREARME Y QUIERE SABORARME... AJÁ YA ME HA QUEDADO CLARO ILLO, JAJJAJAJ AA



Así te duchas de una vez


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, te encuentras todos los días la fragoneta pasando por el polígono donde te prostuyes. El roce hace el cariño



NO PERO LOS HE TENIDO DE CERCA Y SÉ CÓMO SON , NO ME GUSTAN ME RIO DE ELLOS , EL DOWNMAN DA TODO EL PERFIL NEGRO VERDOSO, CON CAMISA TEJANA Y CADENA DORADA.. CLAVADO .. JAJAJA


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO PERO LOS HE TNEIDO DE CERCA Y SÑE CÓMO SON , NO ME GUSTAN ME RIO DE ELLOS , EL DOWNMAN DA TOOD EL PERFIL NEGRO CON CAMISA TEJANA Y CADENA DORADA.. CLAVADO .. JAJAJA



Mira, igual que nosotros de ti


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

QUE LE GUSTAS MI VOZ DICE.. JAJJAAJJAAJ JODER CÓMO VA DE EMBALADO EL TIO, JAJAJAJJAAJAAJAJAJJA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

JODER ES QUE LO OIGO Y ME MEOOOO


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JODER ES QUE LO OIGO Y ME MEOOOO



Es la próstata, que ya a tu edad va fallando


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

ME DA COSA SUBIR EL AUDIO.. QUE CORTE...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

SE LE NOTA CACHONDO HASTA EN LA VOZ Y EL TONO.. JAJAJJA


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> a éste le va la marcha no cómo a vosotros que ya no se os empina ni con cialis ni con una grua.. maricones que sñolo os sirve para mear..



Si fueras mujer te dejaría hacer de mamporrera, pero como Toni Agut "manospeludas" va a ser que no,


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ME DA COSA SUBIR EL AUDIO.. QUE CORTE...



Coño, no tienes vergüenza aquí vas a tenerla fuera.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es la próstata, que ya a tu edad va fallando



JOJO LE GUSTA EL SQUIRT Y YO SO UNA FUENTE.. JAJAJAJJAJAAJAJ


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, no tienes vergüenza aquí vas a tenerla fuera.



OS VAIS A TOCAR AL OIRLO.. YO AVISO..


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Si fueras mujer te dejaría hacer de mamporrera, pero como Toni Agut "manospeludas" va a ser que no,



Coño, ya tienes a la hermana, mira a ver


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JOJO LE GUSTA EL SQUIRT Y YO SO UNA FUENTE.. JAJAJAJJAJAAJAJ



A tu edad y cazando pokemones?


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> OS VAIS A TOCAR AL OIRLO.. YO AVISO..



Sale la cabra y el acordeón en el audio?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

JIJIJ MAÑANA LO VEO.. OS VAIS A MORIR DE LA ENVIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA , UN ARTISTA CANTANTE METALERO HEAVY.. ÑACA ÑACAAAAAAAA JJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sale la cabra y el acordeón en el audio?



NO SALE SU TESTOSTERONA SE LE NOTA CALIENTE..


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JIJIJ MAÑANA LO VEO.. OS VAIS A MORIR DE LA ENVIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA , UN ARTISTA CANTANTE METALERO HEAVY.. ÑACA ÑACAAAAAAAA JJAJAJAJAJA



No era guitarrista y flamenco?


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO SALE SU TESTOSTERONA SE LE NOTA CALIENTE..



El calor altera la testosterona?


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sale la cabra y el acordeón en el audio?



Esperemos que sea ciego, como José Feliciano que si no, le dará un ictus,


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Esperemos que sea ciego, como José Feliciano que si no, le dará un ictus,



Por lo pronto dice que no tiene testosterona


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Así te duchas de una vez



LE GUSTA QUE LO MANCHEN SEGÚN ME HA DICHO, Y SABOREARME FIJO QUE SUDADA QUE YA ME LOS CONOZCO..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por lo pronto dice que no tiene testosterona



JAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJAJ


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

PUTO PROGRAMA.. NO ME SUBE EL VOCAROO EL AUDIO..


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> LE GUSTA QUE LO MANCHEN SEGÚN ME HA DICHO, Y SABOREARME FIJO QUE SUDADA QUE YA ME LOS CONOZCO..



Como se lo pasa. Ya tenéis algo en común


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por lo pronto dice que no tiene testosterona



!!!Jodeeeeeer!!! Que mala suerte, para una vez que sueña con que ha ligado, le ha salido un eunuco.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJAJ



Hombre, lo has dicho antes. Mira



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO SALE SU TESTOSTERONA SE LE NOTA CALIENTE..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como se lo pasa. Ya tenéis algo en común



Que animados os veo, ya está con el brote Toni Pancetas?


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!!Jodeeeeeer!!! Que mala suerte, para una vez que sueña con que ha ligado, le ha salido un eunuco.



No, le ha salido un cerdo. Dice también que le gusta que le manchen y lamer porquería


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que animados os veo, ya está con el brote Toni Pancetas?



Se ha echado de novio en una app que no conoce nadie un gitano cantante guitarrista flamenco jevi. Me suena de verlo por la tele


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se ha echado de novio en una app que no conoce nadie un gitano cantante guitarrista flamenco jevi. Me suena de verlo por la tele



Pobre gitano, lo compadezco.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pobre gitano, lo compadezco.



La app es la rotonda donde ejerce ramontxoni la prespitación


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Ya que el audio no lo sube la puta mierda del vocaroo os pongo trocitos de la Conversación. Cuidado con la bilis.. poneros hemoal que teneis el culo en fuego ahora mismoooo jajaja


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ya que el audio no lo sube la puta mierda del vocaroo os pongo trocitos de la Conversación. Cuidado con la bilis.. poneros hemoal que teneis el culo en fuego ahora mismoooo jajaja
> Ver archivo adjunto 791629
> Ver archivo adjunto 791630
> Ver archivo adjunto 791631



Como le vas a llamar si no tienes su teléfono?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hombre, lo has dicho antes. Mira



porque no puse la coma.. puto anormal que eres anormal y en tu casa lo saben hasta la perra lo sabe.. jajajaj


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como le vas a llamar si no tienes su teléfono?



ya hemos quedado en un punto, en telegram puedes chatear sin que salga el número, atontado que eres un puto atontadooo, mi número no lo doy hasta que hay confi


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> porque no puse la coma.. puto anormal que eres anormal y en tu casa lo saben hasta la perra lo sabe.. jajajaj



Claro, la culpa de que seas analfabeto la tenemos los demás. Luego dices que no eres gitano, escribes como uno


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, le ha salido un cerdo. Dice también que le gusta que le manchen y lamer porquería



jsjsjsjsjsj ése me come el culo con tanto gusto cómo vosotros si queréis os cito de voyeurs, y así os cascáis la micropolla previo pago de 100 euros por rabiar de envidia.. jajaja


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ya hemos quedado en un punto, en telegram puedes chatear sin que salga el número, atontado que eres un puto atontadooo, mi número no lo doy hasta que hay confi



¿Entiendes de puntos y no sabes de comas?


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jsjsjsjsjsj ése me come el culo con tanto gusto cómo vosotros si queréis os cito de voyeurs, y así os cascáis la micropolla previo pago de 100 euros por rabiar de envidia.. jajaja



Pero queda en un punto intermedio para que podamos estar todos, que nos cambias tanto de ciudad que no sabemos ni dónde estamos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, la culpa de que seas analfabeto la tenemos los demás. Luego dices que no eres gitano, escribes como uno



Toni no es Anal fabeto, es el corrector que le juega malas pasadas, como aquí que puso abriéndose con H.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El calor altera la testosterona?



y tanto que altera le sale fuego del rabo.. jajaja deberias saberlo teniendo tú uno, ah vale perdona que ya no tienes ni líbido cuanto más erecciones o deseos, jjajaja que putada más grande.. jajajja


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Toni no es Anal fabeto, es el corrector que le juega malas pasadas, como aquí que puso abriéndose con H.
> Ver archivo adjunto 791638



Decía que hablaba cuatro idiomas, debe mezclarlos todos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero queda en un punto intermedio para que podamos estar todos, que nos cambias tanto de ciudad que no sabemos ni dónde estamos



en un punto conocido donde tengo amigos seguretas todo lleno de cámaras.. vais a ir o os cagáis patas abajo? jijijij pd el músico va mañana allí.. con su chupa de cuero negra que me ha puesto.. si si es rockero heavy, bonita voz, normal en los cantantes.. oleeeeeeeee y tú sin podértelo follar que dura es la vida no crees ? jajjajajaaaaaaajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ya que el audio no lo sube la puta mierda del vocaroo os pongo trocitos de la Conversación. Cuidado con la bilis.. poneros hemoal que teneis el culo en fuego ahora mismoooo jajaja
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 791629
> Ver archivo adjunto 791630
> Ver archivo adjunto 791631



Si fuera verdad NO lo enseñarías, por tanto es todo más falso que un euro de madera.
Dime de que presumes..........................................................................................


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> y tanto que altera le sale fuego del rabo.. jajaja deberias saberlo teniendo tú uno, ah vale perdona que ya no tienes ni líbido cuanto más erecciones o deseos, jjajaja que putada más grande.. jajajja



Joder, con qué gente más rara te juntas, ya hasta te unes a clubes satánicos. Cuando terminéis de tocar el acordeón mañana y contéis las monedas de la saca grabad un pentaculo y sacrificad a la cabra


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> No te olvides el Hemoal, como "pasivo" que eres, que los separados empotran mucho,
> Que desilusión se va a llevar al ver que no sirves de "activo".
> Que le vamos a hacer,



somos activos ambos.. asi que lo que va a pasar es que nos tendremos que poner hemoal si, pero del fuego de tanto roce,, jajajajaajaja


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Sep 2021)

Joder, 129 páginas en esta mierda de hilo.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> en un punto conocido donde tengo amigos seguretas todo lleno de cámaras.. vais a ir o os cagáis patas abajo? jijijij pd el músico va mañana allí.. con su chupa de cuero negra que me ha puesto.. si si es rockero heavy, bonita voz, normal en los cantantes.. oleeeeeeeee y tú sin podértelo follar que dura es la vida no crees ? jajjajajaaaaaaajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Pero si en la imagen que has puesto ponía que era guitarrista flamenco.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Si fuera verdad NO lo enseñarías, por tanto es todo más falso que un euro de madera.
> Dime de que presumes..........................................................................................



porque no lo voy a enseñar si es real a ver puto payaso? lo qu eno pongo es su nombre con lo cual reservo su privacidad..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Decía que hablaba cuatro idiomas, debe mezclarlos todos



Debe saber la frase básica para engañar incautos en Tinder en varios idiomas.
Hola, soy Patri, modelo, actriz, psicóloga, y hago CSI en mis ratos libres.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si en la imagen que has puesto ponía que era que era guitarrista flamenco.



y electrónica y que fué heavy, no sabes leer ya lo sé ya pero no seas tan ridículo gilipollas!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, ojalá lo encuentres, así te mueves de aquí y dejas de darnos el coñazo



el coñazo nunca mejor dicho, se lo daré a él y vosotros seguiréis soñando con vérmelo. jajjajajaja putos perdedores !


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> y electrónica y que fué heavy, no sabes leer ya lo sé ya pero no seas tan ridículo gilipollas!



Que fue, no que es. Y no dice que es cantante.

¿Ves de cómo tanto inventar no puedes defender ni las conversaciones que haces contigo mismo?


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> el coñazo nunca mejor dicho, se lo daré a él y vosotros seguiréis soñando con vérmelo. jajjajajaja putos perdedores !



Hombre, que sueñas con tener uno ya lo sabemos, ramontxoni.


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> somos activos ambos.. asi que lo que va a pasar es que nos tendremos que poner hemoal si, pero del fuego de tanto roce,, jajajajaajaja



Y cuanto le vas a cobrar???
Si trae la guitarra le haces descuento????


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que fue, no que es. Y no dice que es cantante.
> 
> ¿Ves de cómo tanto inventar no puedes defender ni las conversaciones que haces contigo mismo?



no he enseñado toda la conversación es cantante también.. claro y la cara la voz y el numero de teléfono tambien soy yo, a ver que ya sabemos que vosotros usáis multis pero yo no.. se os vé jodididisssssimooossssssssss pero es lo que hay si quiero me lo fo mañana pero no, lo dejaré esperar, jajajaja


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no he enseñado toda la conversación es cantante también.. claro y la cara la voz y el numero de teléfono tambien soy yo, a ver que ya sabemos que vosotros usáis multis pero yo no.. se os vé jodididisssssimooossssssssss pero es lo que hay si quiero me lo fo mañana pero no, lo dejaré esperar, jajajaja



Entonces si no has enseñado toda la conversación también te ha podido decir que eres un travesti gordo de Bot y que no va a quedar contigo ni para comprar pan.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces si no has enseñado toda la conversación también te ha podido decir que eres un travesti gordo de Bot y que no va a quedar contigo ni para comprar pan.



claro claroooo y la captura donde dice hasta mañana.. también la quieres no? venga va asi no duermes hoy ni mañana ya, con la bilis en tu culo deforme como tu mente y tu sexo hermafrodita.........


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces si no has enseñado toda la conversación también te ha podido decir que eres un travesti gordo de Bot y que no va a quedar contigo ni para comprar pan.



Parte de la verdadera conversación..

Patri de Bot dice..Hola majo de dónde eres?
Jonatan Heredia dice..De Hospitalet, enséñame las tetas.
Patri..ehh tío no te envales vas muy rápido.
Jonatan..seguro que las tienes caídas y eres una foca 
Patri..MECAGO EN TUS MUERTOS PEDERASTA, CRIMINAL EN REDES, TE TENGO LOCALIZADO.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2021)

jooojjj me voy que tengo que madrugar que mañana tengo que derretir al artista.. Jjiiiijjjj


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> claro claroooo y la captura donde dice hasta mañana.. también la quieres no? venga va asi no duermes hoy ni mañana ya, con la bilis en tu culo deforme como tu mente y tu sexo hermafrodita.........



Pero decídete del sexo que soy. Normal que tengas que ir con gitanos a ganarte los euros, los fenómenos del circo de los horrores necesitáis alguien que os saque rentabilidad, vosotros solos no dais para más


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Parte de la verdadera conversación..
> 
> Patri de Bot dice..Hola majo de dónde eres?
> Jonatan Heredia dice..De Hospitalet, enséñame las tetas.
> ...



No has visto esta conversación en nuestro Telegram?


----------



## Can Pistraus (30 Sep 2021)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Joder, 129 páginas en esta mierda de hilo.



Hagamos una petición a Calopez para que borren esta basura y baneen a jevifocka a perpetuidad


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Parte de la verdadera conversación..
> 
> Patri de Bot dice..Hola majo de dónde eres?
> Jonatan Heredia dice..De Hospitalet, enséñame las tetas.
> ...


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

Venga, os dejo lo que le pasa por la mente al travelo. 100% verídico y contrastado. Tengo capturas de pantalla para demostrarlo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 791714



Que fácil es montar chats falsos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Venga, os dejo lo que le pasa por la mente al travelo. 100% verídico y contrastado. Tengo capturas de pantalla para demostrarlo
> Ver archivo adjunto 791741
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 791742


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No has visto esta conversación en nuestro Telegram?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 791710


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


>



Brutal la última frase, que E DE ACER, propia del jumento sin estudios.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

@Jevitronka por que no se te pueden mandar privados?


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Sep 2021)

Decir lo que queráis pero....desde que vi tus fotos @Jevitronka me tienes como el volcán de La Palma sin erupcionar.
Ya tienes otro fans mas. Si vienes a Donosti avisa, que te llevo pa lo oscuro.
Ala ya me he declaraoooo!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> @Jevitronka por que no se te pueden mandar privados?



Tiene cerrado el buzón a cal y canto, lo ha comentado en algún hilo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Tiene cerrado el buzón a cal y canto, lo ha comentado en algún hilo.



Y las fantas? Por Seur?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y las fantas? Por Seur?



Por UPS.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Por UPS.



Yo soy más de Fedex, que desde Barcelona, Burgos es envio internacional


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo soy más de Fedex, que desde Barcelona, Burgos es envio internacional



Yo soy más de Nacex


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Sep 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> el coñazo nunca mejor dicho, se lo daré a él y vosotros seguiréis soñando con vérmelo. jajjajajaja putos perdedores !



Aunque yo no desisto, ese conejo hay que verlo!!


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> @Jevitronka por que no se te pueden mandar privados?



La tengo cerrada, no me gusta que me manden fotonardos, cosa que al travelo le encanta


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La tengo cerrada, no me gusta que me manden fotonardos, cosa que al travelo le encanta



a vert... que yo no quería mandarte ninguna fotopolla...


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Venga, os dejo lo que le pasa por la mente al travelo. 100% verídico y contrastado. Tengo capturas de pantalla para demostrarlo
> Ver archivo adjunto 791741
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 791742



!!Jodeeeeeeeeeerr!!!
Acabo de entrar y ya me descojono de risa.
Que va a decir Toni Chatagut cuando lo vea???
Eso hay que ir subiéndolo cuando vuelva por aquí,


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> a vert... que yo no quería mandarte ninguna fotopolla...



No lo digo por ti, joder,ya sé que eres un tío serio


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No lo digo por ti, joder,ya sé que eres un tío serio



pues ábreme mp, que te quiero preguntar una cosa


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> !!Jodeeeeeeeeeerr!!!
> Acabo de entrar y ya me descojono de risa.
> Que va a decir Toni Chatagut cuando lo vea???
> Eso hay que ir subiéndolo cuando vuelva por aquí,



Cualquiera puede hacer una conversación falsa de una app y poner lo que le dé la gana. Es que hay que ser idiota para demostrar algo con pantallazos que puede hacerse tan facil


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cualquiera puede hacer una conversación falsa de una app y poner lo que le dé la gana. Es que hay que ser idiota para demostrar algo con pantallazos que puede hacerse tan facil



Espero que en telemáticos lo sepan y no se tomen en serio el primer chat, o acabamos detenidos todos.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Espero que en telemáticos lo sepan y no se tomen en serio el primer chat, o acabamos detenidos todos.



Con una foto de milhause coronando el chat, no lo creo. Solo se lo tomaria en serio ramontxoni como prueba


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Sep 2021)

ummm encima me ignoras, con lo burro que me pone eso!


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> ummm encima me ignoras, con lo burro que me pone eso!



Si es que no soy la de.las fotos, hombre


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es que no soy la de.las fotos, hombre



Ahora me haces caso! iujuuuuu iuuupiiii vayamonos de luna de miel sin pasar por la vicaria


----------



## Nomecaesbien (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con una foto de milhause coronando el chat, no lo creo. Solo se lo tomaria en serio ramontxoni como prueba



Que tal el día juapa? Que tal esos pieses? Estas segura que no quieres un mosage? Y llevo unos porritos para más relax


----------



## Pepe la rana (30 Sep 2021)

Ver archivo adjunto 791741

Ver archivo adjunto 791742


@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL haz acopio de 






Que @Jevitronka te ha dejado el culo en llamas.


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 791741
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 791742
> 
> ...



Cada vez que lo leo, es como dice el travelo, QUE ME MEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, 
A ver si lo lee @Policía Pérez


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Cada vez que lo leo, es como dice el travelo, QUE ME MEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,
> A ver si lo lee @Policía Pérez



Este trozo es brutal, me descojono cuando lo leo.


----------



## Pepe la rana (30 Sep 2021)

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL saca nuestros dosieres para vengarte de nosotros, hazlos publicos plis.....


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 791714



Que no decaiga la risa, 
Y presumía que había ligado para hoy, con un guitarrista ("zíngaro"para más señas) que le iba a comer y empotrar y no se qué más en plan darnos envidia,


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Ahora me haces caso! iujuuuuu iuuupiiii vayamonos de luna de miel sin pasar por la vicaria



Yo no voy a misa, y.mira que en burgos solo hay curas y militares


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Que tal el día juapa? Que tal esos pieses? Estas segura que no quieres un mosage? Y llevo unos porritos para más relax



Acabando de salir del currele. No fumo, muchas gracias


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Acabando de salir del currele. No fumo, muchas gracias



Esa labor tuya tan ACOJONANTE es para abril un hilo en exclusiva para darle más difusión y visibilidad, ya que en este "hilo de tus fotos" a parte de tí, sólo queda Bowman y sus "multis" 
Es mala idea????


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Esa labor tuya tan ACOJONANTE es para abril un hilo en exclusiva para darle más difusión y visibilidad, ya que en este "hilo de tus fotos" a parte de tí, sólo queda Bowman y sus "multis"
> Es mala idea????



No me estoy enterando ¿Que labor?


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me estoy enterando ¿Que labor?



Coño, me refiero a tus montajes de chat dedicados al travelo, de esta madrugada


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Coño, me refiero a tus montajes de chat dedicados al travelo, de esta madrugada



Brvtales montajes, y yo sobando, hasta esta mañana no me he partido la caja.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Coño, me refiero a tus montajes de chat dedicados al travelo, de esta madrugada



Ah coño, perdona, que estoy espesa, ha sido un día duro. 

Estás chorradas son para sacar en el momento y hacer implosionar a ramontxu. Un hilo igual es algo exagerado


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Brvtales montajes, y yo sobando, hasta esta mañana no me he partido la caja.



Como no tengas podido enterar, nodriza, si somos la misma persona.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeno


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como no tengas podido enterar, nodriza, si somos la misma persona.



Somos la misma persona pero con turnos de curro y horas de sueño distintos.
Cosas de ser multi por los CSI de Ramontxu.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

Que pide más que los curas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeno



Pues ya hemos cenado tú, y cobrado la nómina.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Somos la misma persona pero con turnos de curro y horas de sueño distintos.
> Cosas de ser multi por los CSI de Ramontxu.



Dame tu sueldo y tú te quedas con el mio


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dame tu sueldo y tú te quedas con el mio



¿Seguro?, tengo un sueldo normalillo ehhh, igual salias perdiendo.


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ah coño, perdona, que estoy espesa, ha sido un día duro.
> 
> Estás chorradas son para sacar en el momento y hacer implosionar a ramontxu. Un hilo igual es algo exagerado



Es que si lo viera más gente, a lo mejor y digo A LO MEJOR, borra la cuenta y se hace humo.
Claro que con alguien tan enfermo es difícil y volverá con sus mierdas como si no pasara nada.
De momento no aparece y a lo mejor está con el "guitarrista"


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Seguro?, tengo un sueldo normalillo ehhh, igual salias perdiendo.



Más normalillo que el mío no lo creo


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es que si lo viera más gente, a lo mejor y digo A LO MEJOR, borra la cuenta y se hace humo.
> Claro que con alguien tan enfermo es difícil y volverá con sus mierdas como si no pasara nada.
> De momento no aparece y a lo mejor está con el "guitarrista"



Oye, tuyo es, haz lo que consideres


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Más normalillo que el mío no lo creo



¿Hay discriminación salarial donde curras?, porque donde curro yo las mujeres cobran lo mismo que los hombres a igual categoría.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues ya hemos cenado tú, y cobrado la nómina.



que suerte, yo las nóminas sólo las pago


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Oye, tuyo es, haz lo que consideres



Imposible, yo soy el multi "analfaburro informático" y todo lo que sé COLGAR son mis camisas en el armario, cuadros en la pared y el jamón de la cesta de Navidad (cuando lo hay)


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> que suerte, yo las nóminas sólo las pago



Que suerte tú, ¿la tuya será la más alta no?.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Imposible, yo soy el multi "analfaburro informático" y todo lo que sé COLGAR son mis camisas en el armario, cuadros en la pared y el jamón de la cesta de Navidad (cuando lo hay)



No te quejes que eres un experto Barista, algo al alcance de pocos.


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> que suerte, yo las nóminas sólo las pago



Pués enhorabuena y por mucho tiempo sea así y claro quien parte y reparte se queda la mejor parte.
A que sí????


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Hay discriminación salarial donde curras?, porque donde curro yo las mujeres cobran lo mismo que los hombres a igual categoría.



No, la discriminación es por categoría laboral, como siempre ha sido. Eso de que las mujeres cobran menos es un cuento chino de libro que te desmiente todo el que trabaje.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que suerte tú, ¿la tuya será la más alta no?.



hombre, si, pero pagarse a uno mismo no hace tanta ilusión


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Imposible, yo soy el multi "analfaburro informático" y todo lo que sé COLGAR son mis camisas en el armario, cuadros en la pared y el jamón de la cesta de Navidad (cuando lo hay)



Joder, y yo que tengo que currar con ordenadores. Va a ser que no sé hacer mi trabajo


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No te quejes que eres un experto Barista, algo al alcance de pocos.



Pues ya me gustaría tener mi propia cafetería o incluso una tienda de café de especialidad, como una que he visto hace poco en Valls


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pues ya me gustaría tener mi propia cafetería o incluso una tienda de café de especialidad, como una que he visto hace poco en Valls



No se te ocurra pisar la hostelería.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

Se nos está quedando un hilo de chupipandilleo muy majo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se nos está quedando un hilo de chupipandilleo muy majo



Esto parece ya el hilo Me han puesto en el ignore, hilo de chupi pandi por antonomasia.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Esto parece ya el hilo Me han puesto en el ignore, hilo de chupi pandi por antonomasia.



Pero aquí solo estamos nosotros y algún que otro despistado que viene a ver qué fotos hay


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero aquí solo estamos nosotros y algún que otro despistado que viene a ver qué fotos hay



Yo creía que este hilo era reciente y resulta que es del 2019, quién es el lumbrera que lo reflotó?.


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No se te ocurra pisar la hostelería.



Si es para un bar/restaurante Paco cualquiera, estoy de acuerdo, pero si ofreces algo diferencial que no existe en 50kms. a la redonda, como puede ser unos cafés de origen y elaborados de muchas maneras diferentes y para amantes del buen café, la cosa funciona y lo sé de buena tinta.
A modo de ejemplo, hay una tienda de pollos asados que los venden 2-3 euros más caros de lo habitual, pero los "findes" la cola da la vuelta a la manzana y mejor encargarlo por adelantado, y hablo de un pollo.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo creía que este hilo era reciente y resulta que es del 2019, quién es el lumbrera que lo reflotó?.



Se reflota cada cierto tiempo. Mira que ni me acordaba de el. Creo que fue el Quali con una de sus multicuentas


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Si es para un bar/restaurante Paco cualquiera, estoy de acuerdo, pero si ofreces algo diferencial que no existe en 50kms. a la redonda, como puede ser unos cafés de origen y elaborados de muchas maneras diferentes y para amantes del buen café, la cosa funciona y lo sé de buena tinta.
> A modo de ejemplo, hay una tienda de pollos asados que los venden 2-3 euros más caros de lo habitual, pero los "findes" la cola da la vuelta a la manzana y mejor encargarlo por adelantado, y hablo de un pollo.



Hombre, eso se paga. Yo en hostelería sufrí mucho, por eso no la quiero ni ver


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se reflota cada cierto tiempo. Mira que ni me acordaba de el. Creo que fue el Quali con una de sus multicuentas



Es tan antiguo que el gordaco posteaba con su anterior nick, intuitiva feladora.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Es tan antiguo que el gordaco posteaba con su anterior nick, intuitiva feladora.



Bah, lo resuben cada vez que quieren tirarme de las coletas, y como aquí la moderación brilla por su ausencia tenemos espectáculos bochornosos de vez en cuando


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bah, lo resuben cada vez que quieren tirarme de las coletas, y como aquí la moderación brilla por su ausencia tenemos espectáculos bochornosos de vez en cuando



Enhorabuena, por haber sido "la escritora" del mensaje 2.000, tienes un regalo "sorpresa",


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Enhorabuena, por haber sido "la escritora" del mensaje 2.000, tienes un regalo "sorpresa",



Hostias, que ilusión!!!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bah, lo resuben cada vez que quieren tirarme de las coletas, y como aquí la moderación brilla por su ausencia tenemos espectáculos bochornosos de vez en cuando



Hay que mirar el lado bueno, sin este hilo nos hubiéramos perdido los chats falsos de Ramontxu con los que me parto la polla cada vez que los leo.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hay que mirar el lado bueno, sin este hilo nos hubiéramos perdido los chats falsos de Ramontxu con los que me parto la polla cada vez que los leo.



Puedes hacer uno tu, la app es fácil de usar


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Puedes hacer uno tu, la app es fácil de usar



Había oído hablar de esas app, quizá me anime a descargar una y hacer un fake chat un día de estos.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Había oído hablar de esas app, quizá me anime a descargar una y hacer un fake chat un día de estos.



Al final voy a ser influencer


----------



## masia (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hostias, que ilusión!!!



Te ha tocado cobrar un céntimo de euro para los próximos 100 mensajes.
Recibirás una transferencia de la "Bancalopez" al llegar a esa cifra,


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2021)

masia dijo:


> Te ha tocado cobrar un céntimo de euro para los próximos 100 mensajes.
> Recibirás una transferencia de la "Bancalopez" al llegar a esa cifra,



Ya me podría pagar el puto calvo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya me podría pagar el puto calvo



Pues si, porque al gordaco le paga no cabe duda.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Yo sólo quiero pieses de damas comprendidas entre los 25 y los 32


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya me podría pagar el puto calvo



Por preguntar, alguna vez as ido al psiquiatra?


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Yo sólo quiero pieses de damas comprendidas entre los 25 y los 32



Se los vas a amputar?


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues si, porque al gordaco le paga no cabe duda.



24 horas sin asomar.
Que estará tramando???
Menudo aguante el "zíngaro" de la guitarra,


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Por preguntar, alguna vez as ido al psiquiatra?



No, a mí me viene de fábrica, no necesito que me quiten nada


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Y dile al pipa ese que me metió en ignorados que tiene menos huevos que un culturista


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se los vas a amputar?



No Joder por que puto enfermo me as tomado, quiero darles masajes mientras me cuentan su día Y yo me fumo el cañon correspondiente


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, a mí me viene de fábrica, no necesito que me quiten nada



Insinuas que tienes un trastorno de origen genético?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> 24 horas sin asomar.
> Que estará tramando???
> Menudo aguante el "zíngaro" de la guitarra,



A ver si la han secuestrado, si que es raro.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> 24 horas sin asomar.
> Que estará tramando???
> Menudo aguante el "zíngaro" de la guitarra,


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Insinuas que tienes un trastorno de origen genético?



No, a mí solo me gusta el cachondeo


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> A ver si la han secuestrado, si que es raro.



Yo pago para que no lo devuelvan.
Cuanto pones tú????


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> A ver si la han secuestrado, si que es raro.



Imagina que le han arrancado los órganos al travelo y que Pablo Iglesias necesita un transplante


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Yo pago para que no lo devuelvan.
> Cuanto pones tú????



Pongo los 60 euros que llevo en la cartera en este momento.


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pongo los 60 euros que llevo en la cartera en este momento.



Como en el poker:
"Los veo y subo a 100"


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Tu también eres del club multi? Es que somos tantos que ya no sé


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, a mí solo me gusta el cachondeo



Con quien hablas???
Habrá algún "congelado" mio por aquí???
El "Pistroncho" o el "Preguntón"?????


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Con quien hablas???
> Habrá algún "congelado" mio por aquí???
> El "Pistroncho" o el "Preguntón"?????



El preguntón, el otro me metió en el ignore porque no le hacía casito


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, a mí solo me gusta el cachondeo



Que tengo que hacer para que me cuentes tu día Mientras te masajeo los pieses, si no te gustan los porros me los fumo cuando te quedes dormida ya, tu pide por esa boquita


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Yo tampoco, al ignore me mandan a mí cuando les saco de quicio. Es mi estilo


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Que tengo que hacer para que me cuentes tu día Mientras te masajeo los pieses, si no te gustan los porros me los fumo cuando te quedes dormida ya, tu pide por esa boquita



Pero si ya te lo he dicho antes, he trabajado y he salido de trabajar


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El preguntón, el otro me metió en el ignore porque no le hacía casito



Yo soy el preguntón? Dile al tonto ese que es una putilla nigeriana de rotonda


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si ya te lo he dicho antes, he trabajado y he salido de trabajar



Pero faltan los pinrreles


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Si cobrase ya me hubiese fundido todo el tako en pagarle por que me hiciese cosas raras con los piesesitos


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

Te crees gracioso????


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Que es un completo?


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Pero faltan los pinrreles



Los tengo descansando


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Yo soy el preguntón? Dile al tonto ese que es una putilla nigeriana de rotonda



Joder, os tenéis en el ignore?


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Te faltan huevos para comerte el marrón de cargarte a alguien


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Yo no me dedico a esas cosas, soy una monja freelance


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, os tenéis en el ignore?



Me metió el por que es una maricona


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Me metió el por que es una maricona



Joder, con lo divertido que es decir chorradas


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Que vas a tener tu huevos de que, no dirías esas gilipolleces


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, con lo divertido que es decir chorradas



Ya ves, este foro es adictivo.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Tu eres tonto


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Que va, hacen galletitas y cosas así. Yo a las monjitas las veo muy contentas


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Si no puedes ni con el hacha flojo


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que va, hacen galletitas y cosas así. Yo a las monjitas las veo muy contentas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 792895



Al ver esta foto, me he acordado de una empresa que te cae cerca, abulense para más señas, que tienen algunos productos que están buenos
Santa Teresa concretamente.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Es de google


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Menudo tieso que vives con tu abuela?


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Yo la veo perfectamente


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Que le pasa a tu móvil? Eso de la izquierda que es? Tienes algo que ocultar?


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Tu sabrás con quien hablas para tener que andar así de enparanoiao, te puedo vender algún truco por si te tiran la puerta.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Te consideras una persona de interés como para destinen un mínimo de recursos en ti? Seguro que no es algo relacionado con dos ochos?


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Como no me voy a sentir seguro jugando en casa, tu o eres alguien que tiene algo que esconder, o un viejo canoso que como no sabe y no es capaz de visualizar, toma medidas irracionales. Pero vamos, que tapes tu cámara con cinta y después subas fotos a Internet sacadas con el mismo, ya demuestra tu nivel.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Si supieras la gran diferencia entre un móvil y una cámara ip, dejarías de decir esas chorradas. Y de subir fotos sacadas con el. Da igual Las medidas irracionales que tomes si luego eres tonto, desde luego no sabes como funcionan algunas cosas, si yo fuese el cni y viese las chorradas que haces, no perdería mi tiempo en colarte nada.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Abuelete! Que te da miedito lo desconocido y te metes en un bunker cuando llueve


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

A ver.. así rápido, busca en Google metadatos. Abuelete! Que te piensas que una foto digital es sólo una foto


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

No Es que no te crea, es que desde el primer mensaje sobre el tema que as puesto ya as demostrado una enorme ignorancia, por lo que dices y por como lo dices. Ya sabes de que sensación te ha lo, eso Y que estas perdidisimo poniendo cinta aislante al móvil


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Me estoy imaginando tu cara descubriendo que las fotos contienen datos de tus cordenadas jsjsj


----------



## Xsiano (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que va, hacen galletitas y cosas así. Yo a las monjitas las veo muy contentas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 792895



Ya te molaria hacer buenas galletas, tu solo das galletas pero con la mano abierta.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Te la suda subir fotos geolocalizables a un foro pero le pones cinta aislante al móvil para que no te vigile el cni, a estos viejos les sacas del siglo 19 y se muestran confusos


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Macho no es tan difícil de asumir, estas perdidisimo en Internet, yo te puedo dar buenos consejos si sueltas tela.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Sensación totalmente irracional, la gente no se ríe de ti cuando te ve la cinta? Espérate que todavía me sacas algo de la cámara de los portátiles como si fuese lo mismo, ignorante, deja las cositas de ordenadores a otros abuelo


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Joder yo me meto aquí sólo para ver si me puedo comer los pies a alguna dama y es que me calentais con chorradas sin ningún fundamento


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Oct 2021)

Una foto de lo más bonito que tiene:


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Espero que esto merezca la pena y jevitronka sea una apuesta treintañera con buen sentido del humor y unos pieses bonitos, y me deje masajearselos


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Y tú qué te lo as creído.. sigue buscando un poco más todavía no as llegado a los buenos artículos.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Tela la que tienes tu diciendo gilipolleces del CNI y tapando la cámara con una cinta, menuda decepción, en un principio me e imaginado que podrías pertenecer a algún grupo extremista tenía preguntas interesante para eso, que puta decepción no eres más que un viejo con delirios conspirativos, que ni sabes como es tu campo de fútbol ni sabes ir en contra del sistema, normal que seamos esclavos si el perfil medio de "antisistema" es el que estamos presenciando, no te resultaría más entretenido hacer sudokus o algo? Si no estás jubilado ya no te queda mucho


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Anda que tratar de documentarte de un tema a base de periodistas y redactores.. Que as dicho? que había jakers ijosdeputa que jakean cámaras en todos los lugares del mundo? Si no supiera ya que pasas la mitad de siglo podría ser una frase propia de un niño de 10 años.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka mira toda la mierda que estoy aguantando por tus pieses, espero que sean bonitos.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Tonto y autista por lo que veo. 
Con lo tonto y autista que eres lo mismo entre delirio y delirio te piensas que te están llamando a la puerta 
Venga por que no me hablas de chemtrails y nwo? Que tambien me apetece darte un par de ostias en otros campos, Apúntate a un par de cursillos de inem o algo por que lo de los ordenadorcitos es un mundo que se te queda grande por lo que veo, y ten cuidado con los jakers rumanos del CNI Jajajaja


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Xsiano dijo:


> Ya te molaria hacer buenas galletas, tu solo das galletas pero con la mano abierta.



Tengo licencia para hacer galletas emitida por el rey


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Oct 2021)

La @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL mola un huevo, es la más alfa de burbuja,@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL te quiero!!


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Jevitronka mira toda la mierda que estoy aguantando por tus pieses, espero que sean bonitos.



Como os gusta hacer el idiota


----------



## basura_inmunda (1 Oct 2021)

Nunca me gustó el mundo heavy, me gusta la música heavy, metal y muchas de sus variantes, pero la estética de sus huestes sobre todo con el aderezo paco de nuestras tierras es realmente hortera, cutre y valga la, paco.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como os gusta hacer el idiota



Tu los consideras bonitos?


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como os gusta hacer el idiota



Ya sé que tienes mucha paciencia y no ignoras a nadie, pero ese chiflado "fetichista de pies", no te cansa????
Al menos PASA de replicarle, a ver si se cansa.
Apenas ha dormido para seguir con unas peleas de lo más estúpidas,


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no voy a misa, y.mira que en burgos solo hay curas y militares



Por eso he puesto, SIN PASAR por la vicaria, pero vamos ni por el juzgado ni por ningún sitio, directos al asunto


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (1 Oct 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> La @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL mola un huevo, es la más alfa de burbuja,@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL te quiero!!



Oleeeee gracias, la verdad!


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Oleeeee gracias, la verdad!



Donde están tus CSI de mierda, travelo asqueroso???
Y el guitarrista-etniano???,
Deja de beber que eres un borracho y no sabes lo que escribes, 
Aquí si que nos MEAMOOOOOOS contigo,


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Donde están tus CSI de mierda, travelo asqueroso???
> Y el guitarrista-etniano???,
> Deja de beber que eres un borracho y no sabes lo que escribes,
> Aquí si que nos MEAMOOOOOOS contigo,



Cada vez que abra el pico hay que poner esto


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Tu los consideras bonitos?



El que?


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Ya sé que tienes mucha paciencia y no ignoras a nadie, pero ese chiflado "fetichista de pies", no te cansa????
> Al menos PASA de replicarle, a ver si se cansa.
> Apenas ha dormido para seguir con unas peleas de lo más estúpidas,



Me estoy tomando un calimochazo mientras leo, a mí me relaja estar a la gresca, en la vida analógica no discuto con nadie


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cada vez que abra el pico hay que poner esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 794066
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 794069



En este hilo de "tus fotos" será útil, pero "exportarlo" a otros hilos, yo no alcanzo a ello.
Creo que poco va a venir por aquí, por mucho que el mamarracho de Azog el pajeador, le lama el ojete.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> En este hilo de "tus fotos" será útil, pero "exportarlo" a otros hilos, yo no alcanzo a ello.
> Creo que poco va a venir por aquí, por mucho que el mamarracho de Azog el pajeador, le lama el ojete.



Ya lo he puesto en otro hilo donde nos ha citado ramontxu. ¿No tenga llegado la notificación?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto en otro hilo donde nos ha citado ramontxu. ¿No tenga llegado la notificación?



Enlace a ese hilo ya joder, tengo en la nevera al gordo y no me entero si me cita.


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto en otro hilo donde nos ha citado ramontxu. ¿No tenga llegado la notificación?



Es que lo tengo "congelado" y no se me enciende "la campanita" de notificaciones.
Voy a sacarlo un rato, a ver si le puedo dar caña.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es que lo tengo "congelado" y no se me enciende "la campanita" de notificaciones.
> Voy a sacarlo un rato, a ver si le puedo dar caña.



Pon el enlace al hilo a ver si animamos este fracaviernes coño.


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pon el enlace al hilo a ver si animamos este fracaviernes coño.



Ha posteado en la "papelera" y nos a citado a tí y a mí en un hilo de una foto de EL PERRO.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Enlace a ese hilo ya joder, tengo en la nevera al gordo y no me entero si me cita.







__





Exceso de agente de seguridad privada a una mujer en la estación de Sants Barcelona )


https://beteve.cat/societat/agressio-agent-seguretat-dona-estacio-sants-video/ Un agente de seguridad ha sido expulsado del servicio después de golpear y patear repetidamente a una mujer cuando estaba siendo reducida al suelo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gordo me cita para que lo saque de la nevera, va aviao el animalito.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El gordo me cita para que lo saque de la nevera, va aviao el animalito.



Ya se ha ido a otros hilos a picar, aquí no se atreve ni a entrar, lo derroimos seriamente y está lamiéndose las heridas en otro lado


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El gordo me cita para que lo saque de la nevera, va aviao el animalito.



Se dedica a "gilipollear" por el perfil de P. Perez, pero eso de sus CSI. y esos burdos montajes, dudo que veamos más,


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Se dedica a "gilipollear" por el perfil de P. Perez, pero eso de sus CSI. y esos burdos montajes, dudo que veamos más,



Mira que yo me pasó el día aquí, pero paso se hacer ceseises. El travelo a parte de vivir en el foro tiene toda una mice en place de gigas y gigas de fotos, montajes y mensajes. O cobra paguita o tiene un chimpancé con una máquina de escribir


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mira que yo me pasó el día aquí, pero paso se hacer ceseises. El travelo a parte de vivir en el foro tiene toda una mice en place de gigas y gigas de fotos, montajes y mensajes. O cobra paguita o tiene un chimpancé con una máquina de escribir



O su hermana Úrsula le hace de becaria, que también es probaivol.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> O su hermana Úrsula le hace de becaria, que también es probaivol.



Joder, dos hermanos con paguita ...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cada vez que abra el pico hay que poner esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 794066
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 794069



Pues Vas fino puto travolo, a mi no me váis a callar y voy a seguir diciendo verdades de la clase de chusma que sois... El de bot os tiene enamorados, ya hacéis hasta montajes de WhatsApp y Telegram, putos enfermos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así acabarás un día los travolos estáis enfermos y os creeis el culo del mundo


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Oct 2021)

Este hilo da buena cuenta de la degradación del floro.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (2 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este hilo da buena cuenta de la degradación del floro.



Si viendo a el grupo de travolos y pederastas echar bilis jevitonto el puerco downman masio culo torcio hargay etc etc etc todos chusma tiro nucables


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Así acabarás un día los travolos estáis enfermos y os creeis el culo del mundo



Es que ninguno somos travolos, eso es un invento tuyo, ramontxu


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si viendo a el grupo de travolos y pederastas echar bilis jevitonto el puerco downman masio culo torcio hargay etc etc etc todos chusma tiro nucables



Luego saco otra conversación veridica de esas, estaré tranquilo, ramontxu


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Luego saco otra conversación veridica de esas, estaré tranquilo, ramontxu



puto enfermo haciendo montajes te ha jodido que sepan todo el foro que rees un travolo deforme eh ya ves lo que dicen de tí escoria..


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> *puto enfermo haciendo montajes *te ha jodido que sepan todo el foro que rees un travolo deforme eh ya ves lo que dicen de tí escoria..



No, solo demuestro que conversaciones chorra que intentas colar como si fueran pruebas irrefutables puede hacerlas cualquiera con una app. 

La próxima vez que saques el chat con tu nueva conquista o supuestos privados al menos trata de que parezcan de verdad.


----------



## Can Pistraus (2 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este hilo da buena cuenta de la degradación del floro.



Da para ponerlo como firma.
Este hilo parece American Horror Story Freak Show, con la gorda espantosa y sus seguidores virgen-doritos sin vida aplaudiendo y upeando, aplaudiendo y upeando.


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> puto enfermo haciendo montajes te ha jodido que sepan todo el foro que rees un travolo deforme eh ya ves lo que dicen de tí escoria..



Y tus CSI, Toni Agut el gordo enfermo????
Ahhhh no que te los han jodido bien, 
Despide a tu hermana Úrsula, que como becaria tuya, ya no hace falta, jojojojojo
Bowman no te hace casito, buaaaa, buaaaaa, buaaaaa
Tendrás que chupársela a Azog el pajillero,
No te queda otra.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (2 Oct 2021)

@Jevitronka Entonces tus pieses son bonitos o no? Que suela gastas?


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> @Jevitronka Entonces tus pieses son bonitos o no? Que suela gastas?



Tengo que cortarme las uñas


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Oct 2021)

¿Esto va aquí?


----------



## Nomecaesbien (2 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tengo que cortarme las uñas



Vete a la mierda que asco


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Oct 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> ¿Esto va aquí?



Que buen grupo


----------



## Nomecaesbien (2 Oct 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> ¿Esto va aquí?




Díselo @masia


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Díselo @masia



La música máquina nunca fue más que un hardcore noventero PACO patrio. Si al menos me hubieras puesto de Xque... pero Masia era basura.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (2 Oct 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> La música máquina nunca fue más que un hardcore noventero PACO patrio. Si al menos me hubieras puesto de Xque... pero Masia era basura.



Eso para ti es makina?


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> Eso para ti es makina?



No, es hardcore. Pero todos los quemaos iban a las mismas salas de levante y vestían igual. El hardcore español es MUY MALO.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (2 Oct 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No, es hardcore. Pero todos los quemaos iban a las mismas salas de levante y vestían igual. El hardcore español es MUY MALO.



Eso es hardhouse antiguo, pero echo ahora y trabajado, de hardcore nada.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (2 Oct 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No, es hardcore. Pero todos los quemaos iban a las mismas salas de levante y vestían igual. El hardcore español es MUY MALO.



Lo confundes con esto:


----------



## Can Pistraus (3 Oct 2021)

Calopez banea de una vez a los viejos de mierda enamorados de la gorda que dan un asco que te cagas


Joder que reputísimo ASCO dan los viejazos que les excita esa puta gordaca cuarentona me cago en dios los quemaría vivos a todos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ene 2022)

Me da que Jevitronka es un multi de Farlópez. ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## klingsor (2 Ene 2022)

Y las fotos de Dios y el Belén?

Anselmo, Mi Rifle. Munición negra.



K.
Gran Lord de Udán.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## notorius.burbujo (5 Ago 2022)

gostosisima y muy preñable.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (5 Ago 2022)

Melaf0000000000000000000000000


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (5 Ago 2022)

Las chortinas premium ahora son las putas de los reggetoneros. A los hevy les quedan las gordas


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Ago 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> gostosisima y muy preñable.



esa fuente hace tiempo que esta seca.


----------

